# Red Carpet Box



## DiorAdora (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey everyone I just signed up for a new box that will be launching soon! I found out about it on facebook and am really looking foward to it! Its called the red carpet box! You can find it on facebook as well! Be sure to like it! Also here is the kick its only going to the first 50 people to start out! I am going to ask Patty if it will be a monthly sub or quartly or what but i just wanted to let you guys know before the spots fill up! It will range between jewlery makeup an even yes purses! How exciting! I dont have to much info as i am just signing up as well! Let me know if you guys have signed up or heard about this and your thoughts! Box is 25$


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

I always feel weird when a box launches on FB only. Not having a "real" site makes me apprehensive. I tend to wait and see what actually happens. Plus it's $25 and not $10 so its a bigger gamble.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes Dalylah I completely understand that! I thought it looked pretty nice I heard about it thru another youtuber. I myself know how hard it can be start off a small company something about this one just screamed give it a try! Its the first Facebook one I will be doing. So I am going in for the gamble! I will def keep you guys updated if anyone is interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess payments will be thru PayPal I also like that better then sending money or check, I will ask her if she plans on launching a site but from what I've read it does sound so!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2012)

Keep us updated for sure, but this one is throwing big red flags at me and I don't think I'd risk it.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 14, 2012)

After looking at the facebook page, it really looks like someone trying to start it up from home. While she may have good intentions, I'll stay away. I'm not sure one person alone can successfully run this type of service.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 14, 2012)

Alright sorry ladies! I think someone gave me crazy juice today ! Im all over the place! But after reading your comments i have decided to no go this one as well I got to thinking how hard it would be to pull something off with one person! I just dont have patience to wait if she is behind. Also i tried to sign up but cant message and if there is no otger way to contact so yes red flag! Sorry for my up and down on this box! But u helped me realize to see some not so good signs thank u


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2012)

This company sounds familiar. I'm not 100% sure but I think they/she contacted me about their company. Anyone have any more information other than what's currently posted?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 14, 2012)

This is werid


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 15, 2012)

I almost want to throw in the $25 and try it out. She sounds sincere.


----------



## morre22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it just because I got ripped off on a start up subscription box recently..


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

It is interesting and even though there are scam companies operating, this is how businesses typically start. A person or group has to have some ingenuity, dedication and hard work to make it. I'm also tempted to do a test drive. At the worst, I'm out $25.. or deliriously happy I tried it. Will have to check around and look into it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 15, 2012)

Alright she has worked out the email issue with me so I finally contacted her thru and put myself on the list! I don't know why but I can't leave a private message to her from the page. I didn't like that! But I see she has said a site will be up and running soon! So that's good to hear! I have joined the list! Keep you guys updated!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm definitely thinking of trying it out as well. I put myself on the list and I agree that it seems a little odd, but I also agree that is how a person starts a business. I think a one time of $25 through paypal is worth checking out.

It's like not like I'm handing her my info on a gold platter, paypal does offer some protection.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 18, 2012)

She is so nice and i like how you dont have to pay yet to reserve your spot! I feel like the vip box is gonna be amazing ! Looks like a purse 80$ earrings and more sneak peaks to come this week! So many of my friends are jumping in for the first 50 slots ! Super excited! I like the paypal option to


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 18, 2012)

DiorAdora, are you affiliated with her in some way or know her??


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 18, 2012)

No I dont have any thing to do with this company! I am just a huge box subscriber and like sharing the word on my findings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im just a box nerd! She is having a contest and all my friends entered me cause i love prizes! But other then that im just a box subjunkie!


----------



## teegardenbr (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm confused as to how you subscribe??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DiorAdora, are you affiliated with her in some way or know her??


 That's what I was thinking too.. Way too skeptical about this box. Upload pictures when you ladies get your box though!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm confused as to how you subscribe??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I believe that you subscribe by sending her an email.  Her email address is in one of the comments on the Facebook page.  She gave out her email because people were having a hard time sending her a message through Facebook at the time.  This is as of about two days ago.  Not sure if there is a different way to subscribe now.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 20, 2012)

Well after 186 posts on diffrent box subs that I have I cant believe when I share something new I get questioned! I can see if i had 5 posts or so but thats not the case. I am a box subscriber like everyone else and just wanted to share the box i was subbing to. I am no longer going to sit here and defend myself. It is so silly!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ignore them, Dioradora.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2012)

No worries. I know the owner of Red Carpet Box via Facebook so I'm aware you have no association with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 20, 2012)

I went ahead and signed up too. I am subscriber number 31  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 22, 2012)

Yay I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who jumped in! I have gotten the email to pay and then shipments said will be sent out soon! I am really excited but think a lot of others will get boxes before me because I will be out of town Ill post pictures when I get back !


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 22, 2012)

I haven't gotten the email to pay yet. I hope she didn't forget about me :/ I will be out of town too. I'm going to try to not look at this thread lol


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 22, 2012)

I always say I'm never gonna take a look in the threads but I can't help myself indeed some self control! I'm sure your email is coming she was doing in one by one and a few of my friends just got the email! Did you see all those fun sunglasses I want them all!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 22, 2012)

> I always say I'm never gonna take a look in the threads but I can't help myself indeed some self control! I'm sure your email is coming she was doing in one by one and a few of my friends just got the email! Did you see all those fun sunglasses I want them all!


 Yeah I did. I just hope they're real. I love me some Betsy Johnson and have some glasses from her already, so I hope I get some more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 22, 2012)

I too jumped in and joined/paid. She sounds like a really nice lady trying hard to do things right. Limmiting #'s, payments by Paypal are just a few things I liked.

She sent personal emails, and then sent me a FaceBook message asking if I had any questions.

I'm a box-junkie also and I like trying new subs....sometimes first boxes are GREAT...


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I too jumped in and joined/paid. She sounds like a really nice lady trying hard to do things right. Limmiting #'s, payments by Paypal are just a few things I liked.
> 
> ...


 I also signed up this way too.  I was really impressed with the personal touches.  Can't wait to see the first box!


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 23, 2012)

Dior - I wasn't attacking you, and number of posts has no effect on who you might know within the community, anyway...

I am very hesitant to subscribe to any box that appears to be home-operated or mostly home-operated. I am not saying that Red Carpet Box has any reason to be suspect, but after the run of recent scams, my money is not going anywhere without a reputable backing for any company.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dior - I wasn't attacking you, and number of posts has no effect on who you might know within the community, anyway...
> 
> I am very hesitant to subscribe to any box that appears to be home-operated or mostly home-operated. I am not saying that Red Carpet Box has any reason to be suspect, but after the run of recent scams, my money is not going anywhere without a reputable backing for any company.


 I am also hesitant to subscribe to new boxes but I made an exception to this one because it was a one time payment through paypal.  At least paypal offers a bit of protection &amp; we don't have to give out credit card numbers.  I figure if it's awful I will not order again.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 24, 2012)

I just received a tracking number, that is a good sign!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh !!! Lucky duck I think my luck has ran out this week because I'm last shipped for everything. I just now got glossybox has been shipped! But yay how exciting I am so happy that the boxes will be out and on the way! I can't wait to see the boxes! I am gonna try so hard not to keep peaking but it's so hard not to I think I saw this morning there was only a few slots left! But I am way to excited!!!


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just saw on Facebook that she is opening up 25 more VIP spots for anyone interested.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 27, 2012)

In my box was:

1. A full size Stila lip shine in Georgina, I actually like it, it's a brick-ish red, great for fall.

2. A pair of Big Buddha sunglasses. I was hoping for a Betsey Johnson pair, but I actually like these and will wear them.

3. A Borghese nail lacquer in Toscano Nude. Plain, but nude polishes are in, so I'll try it.

4. An Avon Feeling Fine Ultra Thin Eye Liner in Cobalt Jewel. I don't normally wear eyeliner besides my everyday black liquid, but it's a good one and a good winter color, worth trying.

5. A pair of QVC earrings. I do not like them at all, but I am particular about earrings. Will be one of my friends gain. They are very Brighton looking. Antique Gold with a green bead surrounded by rhinestones.
Check the spoiler for the contents of my box. Overall, I liked the items, but I don't know if I would do this monthly or even quarterly. I am attaching pictures as well, but I don't know how to hide those, sorry if anyone doesn't want to be surprised. I am new to this and can't figure out how to hide those. The item I liked most was the Stila lipshine, but it's a night out color, so I won't wear it very often. Everything else for me was just okay, nothing too exciting. I don't want to trash the box because I know Patty has worked hard, but I can't justify the cost based on these items.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Sep 27, 2012)

I was skeptical at first as well since I'm very frugal!! I LOVE my box!! I Googled and found the lip gloss stick is $12 at lowest price, my glasses were $50, earrings were tagged at $80 - found for $30, Avon eyeliner $6 and nailpolish $7. I give it an overall great value!! I'd post a pic but I'm new!! Look it up on Facebook. Facebook.com/berkscountycouponing (yes, I'm that frugal! So trust me I know a deal!!)


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 27, 2012)

Nicoli - those earrings are so beautiful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I agree -- just not worth the cost.

Also, are these items just being purchased and sent out, or is she actually working with suppliers from the creators of the products?


----------



## lunadust (Sep 27, 2012)

Someone posted a review that a few of the cosmetics are discontinued and expired.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, are these items just being purchased and sent out, or is she actually working with suppliers from the creators of the products?


 I would love to know this as well. It looks like a genuine attempt, but I don't think I'm interested if the items are just purchased from ebay lots or wholesalers. Not saying they are, but I would be interested to know more about where she's getting her products, particularly if the above post is accurate. The owner does seem really nice, and I appreciate that she's not taking too much on before she's established. I wish her luck, and hope everyone's happy with their boxes.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 27, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. It's not that I'm unhappy with the box, it's just that it's not the right fit for me. I have 7 sub services including this one and I just know I can't afford to keep them all. This is my first month with all of them and I'd like to bring my number down to 4 subscriptions monthly. The only item I really see myself using is the stila lipstick and the cost isn't justified with just that. I can get almost three of my other boxes for the same price. I know she's worked her tail off but when I get my birchbox two days before and it's $10 and I'm happier with it, I have to decide that it's not right for me.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 27, 2012)

Her responses on facebook to the review are very defensive.


----------



## BBelleza (Sep 27, 2012)

Above is everything I got; 3 cosmetics and 2 accessories; "$80 QVC earrings", Big Buddha Sunglasses, Borghese Nail Lacquer, Stila mascara and Avon eyeliner. Not that bad until you take a closer look to each individual item: 




  
*Disappointment #1: The Earrings*
1. The earrings don't fit in the box which means it didn't originally came with it.

2. The earrings don't have a back piece. All earrings that I have bought have had a back piece to show they are new.

3. The earrings are made of pure plastic, the kind of plastic kids accessories are made of.

Base on these 3 observations there is no way this earrings are from QVC or are near being $80! I just feel like laughing LOL I can't imagine this earrings being more than $1. 




  
*Disappointment #2: Stila Mascara*
This is the Stila Multi-Effect Mascara. Before I made a review of this service I wanted to get the original price of every item and the first one I searched for was this one. I was not able to find it at the Stila website and on google only came up reviews from last year. This brought me to the conclusion that this have been discontinued. I  decided to call Stila and they did not only confirmed me that this have been discontinued since May 2010 and that it expired on May 2011. The representative advised me not to use it but that if I do to do it at my own discretion. So this item to me is worth less than nothing because not even for a gift it would be good. This is something that goes in your eye; the most sensitive parts of your face and there is  no excuse to put us at risk from an allergic reaction or something.




  
*Disappointment #3: Avon Eyeliner*
This is the Avon Feeling Fine Ultra Thin Eye Liner. Base on my discovery about the Stila mascara there was no doubt that I had to check for this eyeliner as well. Once again this was not available at Avon.com. I called them and they confirmed me that this was discontinued in 2009! He told me that it still had 3 years from their discontinued date so that I could still use it for a little while until the 6 months of life after opened passed. I'm not willing to take any risks with this. 




  
*Disappointment #4: **Borghese Nail Lacquer*
So far non of the items have made up for the $25 this box cost me so I was hoping this nail polish could be worth anything. I have never heard of this brand but base on my search this isn't worth more than $4. Is a cute nude color called "Toscano Nude" but I'm still not happy.




  
The only item actually worth something are this Bid Buddha aviator sunglasses. They retail for about $28 but they have the quality of $10 glasses. I'm going to try to give them use because at the end I still lost my money. 
 
*In conclusion, I recommend Ms. Patricia Martin to improve her services before continuing offering the subscription and I advice everyone who got this box to check the cosmetics for discontinuation and expiration. It is really a pity that I am so disappointed in this box. I don't know if Patty is aware of this problems but as a business person this are things she should have clear before offering products to the public. I won't be ordering a Red Carpet Box or trying any other new services launched on Facebook. I wish Patty and Red Carpet Box good luck!*


----------



## BBelleza (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Her responses on facebook to the review are very defensive.


 They really are! She basically told me I'm breaking the law by sharing my review.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They really are! She basically told me I'm breaking the law by sharing my review.


 Haha there was a lot of other words I wanted to use to describe her last response but I wanted to be nice. This is not the right way to handle a customer complaint.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like the lipshine is also discontinued but I don't know how old it is.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh boy. I just saw her response to you on facebook and it made me even more leery. Definitely going to stay away from this one.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to know this as well. It looks like a genuine attempt, but I don't think I'm interested if the items are just purchased from ebay lots or wholesalers. Not saying they are, but I would be interested to know more about where she's getting her products, particularly if the above post is accurate. The owner does seem really nice, and I appreciate that she's not taking too much on before she's established. I wish her luck, and hope everyone's happy with their boxes.


 Given that products are discontinued (and for so long) she's definitely buying makeup lots from wholesalers or on ebay for really, really cheap. There are other more reputable companies that I have read about including discontinued items in boxes, but those items were not years old rather they were just being taken off the market and and in the process of being discontinued. If you read her whole facebook wall she is constantly being defensive about why she runs her business from her home, why she doesn't have a website, etc. I don't doubt that she is working hard or that a starting a small business in this economy is commendable, but she is still running a business and taking people's money. She should be more careful about the products that she sends out and how she markets the items and the box. It's also funny because she asks (practically begs) people to post positive reviews of her box yet says a negative review is illegal....which it isn't if it's the truth.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey everyone I just wanted to let you know that I have also been given stuff that expired a year ago! I wouldn't recommend this to anyone to take the new slots! I feel like my entire box has to be thrown away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well I always said I would take one chance and thatsmit for me not happy. At all! She said I can send it back but at this point I'm just over it! Please do not use your makeup products until you research ur product!!! Mine was the tinted moisturizer!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

I had gotten on the newest wait list but I just told her to take me off. I got over 100$ out of my beauty army box &amp; it's one $12 a month. $25 plus shipping &amp; then to find out about the products is just to much. I'd rather stick to the several boxes I get now &amp; maybe add a few other boxes that are cheaper then pay over $30 for things I won't use, like, or may be expired.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had gotten on the newest wait list but I just told her to take me off. I got over 100$ out of my beauty army box &amp; it's one $12 a month. $25 plus shipping &amp; then to find out about the products is just to much. I'd rather stick to the several boxes I get now &amp; maybe add a few other boxes that are cheaper then pay over $30 for things I won't use, like, or may be expired.


 Top of the page still says free shipping too.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Thats what I thought it was when I first contacted her but now she is saying no. I just told her the products don't suit me this month but I'll stay a fan to see what she comes up with. I didn't want to be mean &amp; I really wanted to write her back after she politely said ok &amp; offer some advice about what women expect of a sub company but I just left it. I got involved in another scam box &amp; I'm not in the mood for all that craziness but I think someone should write her &amp; maye let her know what's up because we all know where this is heading if she keeps this up &amp; doesn't make some changes.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

If you guys wanna see what came in my box I just posted my video! All boxes are a little different its in my siggy! Just so you can see sizes!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They really are! She basically told me I'm breaking the law by sharing my review.


 

I'm no expert on this, but I can see what Patty was trying to say when she said what you were doing was "tortious interference with business". It's a little more complicated than just writing a negative review and posting it on her wall and I don't believe that she would ever be able to drag anybody (nor would it be worth time and money wise) to court over it. She probably should have handled things a little differently though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you guys wanna see what came in my box I just posted my video! All boxes are a little different its in my siggy! Just so you can see sizes!


 Aw, you sound so sad and defeated.

I'd totally take those glasses off your hands, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry if Sara doesn't respond back by tomorrow I will put you next in line for them! I will pm you if she doesn't grab them I saw this after! I can't believe how many ppl like these funky things


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Aww I'm sorry if Sara doesn't respond back by tomorrow I will put you next in line for them! I will pm you if she doesn't grab them I saw this after! I can't believe how many ppl like these funky things


 Awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know I'm a weirdo, I just love giant sunglasses. I have kind of a wide face, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

No your not a weirdo I use to love them but I lost 40 lbs and only the Taylor swift style glasses look good on me right now I've seen them on someone else with a wider face super cute!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

You should post your video on her page so others see it. Although she will probably just delete it like she did the other reviews &amp; threaten a lawsuit which all the gals here know is straight BS I don't know why these new companies threaten lawsuits so fast don't they realize that companies don't sue their customers?? Sounds all to similar to the box monthly that was scamming people a few months ago with the whole ill sue you stuff. SMDH thanks for the reviews ladies you just saved me $32!!!


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh &amp; she is posting links to amazon to show her products aren't expired... I'm not exactly sure how that proves it but ok.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 28, 2012)

@beautymomma, were you the one posting comments and trying to hold her accountable and you aren't even her customer..... that made me laugh.  some people have way too much time on their hands.  let the actual customers give input.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 28, 2012)

id like to get in line for the sun glasses too.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

I was about to be a customer I was going to be paying for my box today &amp; yes I have been writing her messages to find out what is going on before I send my money &amp; end up unhappy like everyone else!!!


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 28, 2012)

i like your stuff!  cant wait to get my box.... despite all the drama from a few unhappy people.  i made the choice to purchase... and honestly, i am sure i will be happy because i am realistic about $25.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

I just like a good deal which is why I sign up for most of these because you end up with a good deal for your products. I got over 100$ out of my beauty army box this month &amp; that's a $12 box. Also my glossy box was worth over $60. That's my point is when people sign up for this type of service (myself anyway) they are looking to get the best bang for their buck. To me after seeing the boxes it's not worth it but that's just my opinion. I just don't think it's right or fair for her to threaten her customers with lawsuits because they posted bad reviews. That right there makes me wonder &amp; leery of this sub.


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

My earlier comment wasn't aim to attack you personally. But when I saw that there was only a Facebook page, it did rise suspicion. I got more and more suspicious after researching this subscription. The fact that she's doing this all by herself at home was like a red flag for me so it's weird that someone would be so hyped about a new incoming subscription line. It isn't meant to be personal but just part of the consumer purchase process. I'm sorry that you ladies did not receive what your money was worth and that I'm deeply sympathetic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

I think we are realistic about 25$ or would have never joined in the first place! Many people fall half and half on liking this box! But when you say there will be a purse for the first 50 subscribers and then when people have paid pull it out is crap and replace it with a nail polish? How was that purse ever going to fit in that box? 25$ is awesome if my stuff wasn't expired!


----------



## hrseangel (Sep 28, 2012)

Mixed feelings on this thread...I really like some of the items. Also liked that I was asked what color powder suited me and I had a choice and didnt end up with something I couldnt use.

She has been very upbeat, answered all my questions and replied right away.

Expired products...I dont know. Other than maybe the Avon (which I gave to someone who cant afford to splurge on makeup...and she was happy to get it) all my products were ok.

I personally belive her intentions are in the right place...Im giving this one  more time/another month or two to see how it plays out I think.




 

Edited to add...My earings were a nice quality and the glasses will be a gift for my daughter.


----------



## bluesecrets (Sep 28, 2012)

I too decided to jump on and try it out. Very disappointed. I had the Stila mascara, avon eyeliner, the nail polish was just a clear top coat (how boring), and the sunglasses are small and have a weird colorful pattern on the side - nothing I'd ever wear. The only thing somewhat ok were the earrings, but I'd never pay more than $5 for them on their own.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wvg88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i like your stuff!  cant wait to get my box.... despite all the drama from a few unhappy people.  i made the choice to purchase... and honestly, i am sure i will be happy because i am realistic about $25.


Exactly how I feel!  If it's awful I will not purchase another box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wvg88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @beautymomma, were you the one posting comments and trying to hold her accountable and you aren't even her customer..... that made me laugh.  some people have way too much time on their hands.  let the actual customers give input.


 But as people who are all interested in these kinds of services, we are all POTENTIAL customers. What's wrong with wanting to hold her accountable for something possibly shady going on?


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Sep 28, 2012)

Like i said i LOVED my products and I love those earrings in the youtube video! send them my way!!

My avon was a glimmersticks and was just in this brochure. im not sure about the lip gloss stick.

I'm sure she will rectify the expired item. shes in no way shape or form out to rip anyone off. she is a very genuine person who started this company after being ripped off by the look bag (they kept charging her and never sent her item) 

she is working with wholesalers. what you must understand is a "small" company like hers, isnt going to get deals as good as the big guys. so she has to charge more at first to get started. I personally checked ebay and didnt see lots of any of these items. I do know her personally as well and stand behind her 100%. if you are unhappy PLEASE tell her and i know she will try to do right by you guys.

she paid $5 to ship each box plus over $1 in fees for every payment. which left her with less than $19 to pack those boxes. to be honest, I dont see how she even broke even. she is trying to launch a great business, there is going to be some hiccups but slamming her isnt going to help her get better deals from wholesalers. :-(


----------



## xoxoJannet (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> But as people who are all interested in these kinds of services, we are all POTENTIAL customers. What's wrong with wanting to hold her accountable for something possibly shady going on?


 Very good point. I was interested but it seems a bit fishy...


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Well we went in for the gamble.... I hate false advertisement ! I joined for the purse to be in the box! So did my friends! When you start a company you have to know things will come back to you with negative feed back! I believe the biggest start to your company is the launch! I guess she should be happy she got money for 50 boxes! If she can't handle the heat it won't work!


----------



## italiablu (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not even sure how one would order this? A blog with a stock photo doesn't tempt me in anyway. How do you even order? Too complicated for me to figure I guess.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 28, 2012)

Her comments today on fb are scaring me a bit I'm sorry. And the invoice showing she ordered "100 x QVC quality earrings" is weird. Putting the word "quality" on an invoice for an item description seems unnecessary and suspicious to me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like i said i LOVED my products and I love those earrings in the youtube video! send them my way!!
> 
> ...


 And discussing a bad experience with a new company is not "slamming" her. No one is insulting her as a person. If you're going to start a company, you have to be prepared for feedback and reviews, both good and bad...and if you deliver expired products or just products that are not as promised, yes, there will be bad feedback. And then, you take that feedback and you learn from it and use it to improve your company.

I personally appreciate an honest review...I do not have huge amounts of expendable income, and if I spent $25 and received expired products and plastic earrings, I'd be sad. She does seem to have good intentions and I doubt these problems were intentional...but you can't expect people to not share their experience.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And discussing a bad experience with a new company is not "slamming" her. No one is insulting her as a person. If you're going to start a company, you have to be prepared for feedback and reviews, both good and bad...and if you deliver expired products or just products that are not as promised, yes, there will be bad feedback. And then, you take that feedback and you learn from it and use it to improve your company.
> ...


 She definitely seemed very nice. She should be taking this opportunity to figure out how to fix things and definitely find new ways to obtain products, but that's not what is happening. Myglam handled their many complaints the right way. Having a meltdown on facebook is not. Its not too late to turn things around though and hopefully she can step back, take a deep breath and figure it out.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 28, 2012)

Considering she started small, which was a good move, I don't see how she could've missed the expired products unless she simply didn't check. If she did and sent it anyway, that's another problem. It's good that she's getting money back from whoever distributed them, but to not notice in the first place is a more grievous error to me. Especially since she took the time to wrap everything. I also think she's going to run into this problem a lot if she's not careful about who she's buying from, particularly with makeup. I also hope she takes the negarive feedback constructively, rather than as an attack.

Now that it's sort of confirmed that she's buying from wholesalers, I think I can easily pass on this one.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 28, 2012)

one problem is people who didn't even buy seem to have opinions like they were victimized... give me a break.  i do not know the owner of the company but admire her attempt to start a small business in this economy.  i will be happy when my box gets here because i'm realistic about $25 and what it can buy you in the USA.  i sometimes have to spend close to that just on shipping from ebay or etsy sellers.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Sep 28, 2012)

Info I would like you all to see! Hopefully this clears up some of the issues you gal's are having.

1. She does have a website. It is:
http://redcarpetbox.ozline.net/?page_id=18
.  The next round of payments I take will be through the site. I will add a paypal button only when it is time to pay me because I don't want to take payments until all 25 slots have been confirmed. They will be paying me on the website! All I have to do is add my paypal button when I am ready to take payments.

2. I buy through wholesalers for my jewelry and my fashion accessories, not my cosmetics. I buy my cosmetics through cosmetic distributors, not wholesalers. My cosmetic distributor scammed me and I am awaiting for him to make this right but any expired products WILL be replaced. Also,  I clearly wrote on my website AND my blog that there would be no refunds issued at ALL. The girl who hates her sunglasses didn't mention I gave her a La Mer beauty cream for FREE that cost me over 30.00 for bringing me customers. (I have to agree, WHY would she not mention this was included in her box?? How can you say you wasted money if in reality you got a $30 product bonus?)

3. The sunglasses alone are worth more than that and honestly I can switch out purses for nail polish as long as they were the same value and THEY WERE! I never promised gold or silver products. I've never seen earrings in a box that nice for 1.00. That is ridiculous. Those little plastic things that hold onto the hook? Those were NOT on every package of boxed earrings because NOT ALL earrings have those, especially in a BOX! Those are to hold onto the card, nothing else.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Amanda please this is the issue when people try to help the friends of a company! It makes you look just as silly! Also placing stuff on my YouTube videos acting as though you are patty is childish! I don't trust you or her? Or if your the same person! But it's truly not looking good! If its not your company you should let patty handle it because sadly the more you talk the more you make her look terrible !


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 28, 2012)

everything about this thread seems very similar to the posh pod debacle...


----------



## lunadust (Sep 28, 2012)

I've never seen earrings in a box that nice for 1.00. 
The box they came in means nothing. I don't know anything about the earrings so I  can't say what they are worth but putting earrings in a red felt box doesn't mean anything. Anyone could put anything in a box. 

Also, the lack of rubber backs don't mean anything either. That depends on the manufacturer. 

Either way the wholesaler of those earrings is questionable.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

> one problem is people who didn't even buy seem to have opinions like they were victimized... give me a break.Â  i do not know the owner of the company but admire her attempt to start a small business in this economy.Â  i will be happy when my box gets here because i'm realistic about $25 and what it can buy you in the USA.Â  i sometimes have to spend close to that just on shipping from ebay or etsy sellers.


 Yes I didn't get a chance to be one of the first 50 which I'm ecstatic about! I never claimed to be a victim in anyway. I put my two cents in because it's an open forum to do so &amp; since I almost spent my $32 (YES $32 not $25 because its $25 plus $5.99 shipping) on this crap I am going to voice my opinion about it! I would have felt scammed to get this box &amp; I'm helping to spread the reviews good &amp; bad! I have talked with Patty I feel like she is trying to start her business the best she can but what has arrived on people's door steps isn't worth the $32 I was about to pay &amp; I'm glad I got to see before I spent the money &amp; I think others should be aware of it too so they can make an informed decision. I have told Patty to take the bad reviews &amp; learn from them &amp; use them to make her business better. I'm not trying to shut her down or anything. I personally have been trying to help her via messages &amp; tell her that threatening to sue the people who post bad reviews isn't gonna make things better for her &amp; it's only gonna make things worse because you don't sue a customer for a bad review you make you business better with the info you got from that review.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 28, 2012)

I feel like this is getting way out of hand. It is my own opinion (and right) to trash a box or not, if I paid my hard earned money for it. I feel like the review I posted on page 2 wasn't that bad and maybe not as bad as I truly felt or posted on my own blog. I agree that Amanda's defensive posts for Patty are a little bizarre. I can't find that information on her website or facebook page, so I am not sure if it's coming from Patty or what, because it's written from her perspective.

I think people have a right to speak up if they confirmed some items from the boxes are bad. That is Patty's responsibility to check on them and she should have. The point of these boxes has been to introduce products people would want to continue buying after the sample is gone. How can you purchase a product that is no longer offered? I honestly feel bad for Patty that she didn't check on her products before shipping and that she has to deal with the aftermath of replacing them.

I didn't feel like anyone on this forum wrote anything above and beyond potential clients should know about. Before inviting more VIP's, she should pause and fix the original orders.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes I didn't get a chance to be one of the first 50 which I'm ecstatic about! I never claimed to be a victim in anyway. I put my two cents in because it's an open forum to do so &amp; since I almost spent my $32 (YES $32 not $25 because its $25 plus $5.99 shipping) on this crap I am going to voice my opinion about it! I would have felt scammed to get this box &amp; I'm helping to spread the reviews good &amp; bad! I have talked with Patty I feel like she is trying to start her business the best she can but what has arrived on people's door steps isn't worth the $32 I was about to pay &amp; I'm glad I got to see before I spent the money &amp; I think others should be aware of it too so they can make an informed decision. I have told Patty to take the bad reviews &amp; learn from them &amp; use them to make her business better. I'm not trying to shut her down or anything. I personally have been trying to help her via messages &amp; tell her that threatening to sue the people who post bad reviews isn't gonna make things better for her &amp; it's only gonna make things worse because you don't sue a customer for a bad review you make you business better with the info you got from that review.


 100 percent agree with you.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 28, 2012)

wow.. i missed the first subscription open slots.

So was just following the thread hoping for good news. 

But..  this is pretty crazy..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And although this might be evil of me to say this... but it.. is.. so very entertaining...  

I love the drama.... well.. as long as its not my money going down the drain...Damn it.. I'm going to hell... aren't I ? 

I'm just kidding. I'm actually very thankful for the MUT users that took the first plunge so that the rest of us will be better informed.THANK YOU 




   Hope red carpet box takes both positive and negative comments and is able to apply it to make themselves a stronger company.Not sure if this 'Patty' person realizes that many people felt her to be a genuine, nice person and it seems like most people do want her to succeed.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow so i just went toher page the box is now 25 plus shipping ? Is this a joke? Oh ya and she loves to delete posts which i have been screen shot by many! Yes even theone you advertise purses in the box!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Sep 28, 2012)

Finding this thread interesting but not very surprising in terms of what one person can deliver. I'm not sure what people are expecting, but one person can't land the deals that larger companies can. The only way to make any type of profit or break even would be to buy this stuff in bulk (not have it provided) and then send it out. Unlike MyGlam, BirchBox, GlossyBox, and Sample Society.. this is one person curating boxes. She has no leverage with companies to supply samples to her. At most shes reaching 50 people per month, which is insignificant. I didn't subscribe to the box and wasn't tempted hearing about it , specifically because it was run through facebook exclusively, the cost, and because it was one person which isn't enough for these types of boxes. I wouldn't say it's worth waiting another month because the obvious issues with this company are not going to go away in one month. It's still one person, it's still only 25 subscribers, and the price is still not going to get your much for your money. Personally, if I had paid the money ,I wouldn't feel bad for someone sending me expired, warehouse prodcuts. As 'great' of a person as they are, or whatever their intentions may be, it sounds like this person is in over their heads. I wish this woman the best, but Id say to her to get out now and commit her energies towards a viable business model. There are a lot of subscription boxes out there, and building one out of your house without your own original products (handmade things, or something that sets you apart) will just not cut it. For less than $30 (with coupon) this month, Popsugar bags KILLED it and were way above the value plus were useful items. Some people seem happy, but if I received a bag of expired products .. that have been expired for a number of YEARS.... I would be really, really upset. It's unacceptable, mistake or not. That's your health and body and you're trusting someone to send you something for your money that's usable. Just unacceptable.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 28, 2012)

She has deleted several posts I've noticed &amp; she is now blocking people VERY PROFFESSIONAL she had posted earlier (not sure if it is still there or not but I do have a screen shot of it as well as of other things she has said &amp; deleted) that the earrings DO have plastic parts. I've never paid $80 for earrings that have plastic parts &amp; I can only wear good sterling silver or gold or my ears get infected. Has anyone paid $80 for earrings &amp; they had plastic parts? I'd really like to hear from someone has paid that much for earrings with plastic parts.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 29, 2012)

i'd guess this is the perfect place for drama....  first time here and that is clear as day.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 29, 2012)

an $80 tag does not guarantee good sterling silver or gold.  that should be common sense.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

> an $80 tag does not guarantee good sterling silver or gold.Â  that should be common sense.Â  Â


 I would love to know where I said an $80 price tag meant it was good sterling silver or gold? Do you not read??? I said I have to wear sterling silver or gold so my ears don't get infected, and I asked who has bought $80 earrings that had plastic parts because I never even seen $80 earrings with plastic parts. Also just because she shoved $80 price tags in the boxes (that we all know the earrings didn't even come in) doesn't mean they are worth $80 either! I have come across about 10 people already who have said they are more like cheap dollar store plastic earrings!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wvg88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'd guess this is the perfect place for drama....  first time here and that is clear as day.


 Everyone else is discussing their thoughts on this box in a civilized manner...you came in and basically ridiculed people for feeling cheated. 

You're happy with the box, that's great. Why do you need to have an attitude with those who aren't?


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

> Everyone else is discussing their thoughts on this box in a civilized manner...you came in and basically ridiculed people for feeling cheated.Â  You're happy with the box, that's great. Why do you need to have an attitude with those who aren't?


 Probably because it's the owner herself.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautymomma* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably because it's the owner herself.


 I don't think it's the owner - the owner seems to be a bit more long winded. It's probably someone that know her.


----------



## wvg88 (Sep 29, 2012)

i'm not the owner and i do not know her at all.  i am not ridiculing.... i am pointing out my perspective.... as all of you seem to be doing as well.... except some of you are people who didn't even buy the box to touch the products.  some of you are negative and then ask for one or more of the items....   wow, unbelievable. 

for those that bought the box, i respect your first hand opinions, even if i disagree with the approach being used and drama being created.

what i see is an american woman trying to start a small business.  trying to make it her own and give it a personal touch.  this is lost in our growing society where we shop mainly at huge companies/businesses that will go unnamed.  attacking this woman does not help our society.  there are positive ways to give constructive criticism.


----------



## Beautymomma (Sep 29, 2012)

> i'm not the owner and i do not know her at all.Â  i am not ridiculing.... i am pointing out my perspective.... as all of you seem to be doing as well.... except some of you are people who didn't even buy the box to touch the products.Â  some of you are negative and then ask for one or more of the items....Â Â  wow, unbelievable.Â  for those that bought the box, i respect your first hand opinions, even if i disagree with the approach being used and drama being created. what i see is an american woman trying to start a small business.Â  trying to make it her own and give it a personal touch.Â  this is lost in our growing society where we shop mainly at huge companies/businesses that will go unnamed.Â  attacking this woman does not help our society.Â  there are positive ways to give constructive criticism.


 I don't have to buy a box to see that expired products were put in it as well as very cheaply made earrings &amp; not one person has attacked her actually a few of us wanted to help her &amp; have said that we believe she isn't trying to screw people on purpose. Seriously if I'm going to receive expired products or cheap products that are claimed to be expensive from a one woman business you bet your a** I'd rather go to a well known big company, at least then I know I'm getting my money's worth. This box wasn't even worth $16.00 from what one subscriber said &amp; I have a screen shot of it. You yourself havent gotten a box either so why stick up for it so much? This entire thing sounds so much like box monthly only instead of recycled products it's expired products but still the same in the sense that there have been threats of lawsuits to unhappy bloggers that recieved the box &amp; deleted comments &amp; posts on the fb page as well as blocking people. None of these actions are professional. A professional would first post that some products were expired &amp; to please check what you recieved &amp; let them know if there is an issue, &amp; instead of going forward sending out the next boxes (which are the same products from the same distributors) take a step back &amp; wait to ship while taking care of the first 50 customer issues but instead she puts down people for how they feel about her box &amp; sweeps it all under the rug. That's all bad business right there &amp; sends up tons of red flags. Maybe she should read these things &amp; fix things before moving forward but instead she seems to be all about the money &amp; screw the people that aren't happy which is why she offers no refunds &amp; asked the unhappy people to send products back on their own dime (that came straight from her mouth in my fb inbox) what is unbeliveable is that she wrapped everything up but didn't notice the expiration dates on all the boxes. All I know is I have posted on every social network I have (which is just about every social network out there) raving about this box just to turn around &amp; tell people to check out my blog &amp; see the reviews before buying. People have a right to read the good &amp; bad reviews but the owner deletes any bad reviews so people can't see them that right there is unfair to her customers. They have a right to hear all opinions about the box from people who recieved the box. I didn't get a box so I didn't write a review but I sure did write a post about why I won't sign up for it &amp; included links for people to check out since I first wrote a post raving about it telling everyone to check it out. It seems to me YOU are the only person starting drama here


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 29, 2012)

Frankly, I think the boxes would have been nice if the cosmetics weren't expired. I like most of the sunglasses that were sent out that I've seen (and yes, I told one girl that if she didn't want hers, I would take them. Big deal...). Would love all of the makeup products, were they useable. I've only seen one pair of earrings I liked, but I'd not have complained about receiving the others, assuming the makeup and glasses were useable. Haven't seen a pair yet that appears to be worth anything close to $80, but I'm not too worried about that, honestly.

I was contemplating subscribing, so yes, I was watching for reviews to pop up. I am very forgiving, and had she handled this the right way, I would still consider signing up once the issues were corrected. I have received expired products from Birchbox and a couple of other services, and I never cancelled because of it...because those companies acknowledged the problem and attempted to fix it.

I don't have to have received one of the boxes myself to know that receiving something that expired years ago is a bad thing. No one is attacking this woman, and many of us here love to support small and independent companies. But being an independent company does not mean you shouldn't be held accountable for the products you're sending out. It's not being negative. Would you go to the store and buy a makeup product that expired two years ago?


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 29, 2012)

My last thoughts on the box! Dont be fooled! Your wasting your money! You can buy so many other sub boxes that have real quality to them! If she doesnt like your thoughts on the box she deletes you! If you have expired products she will tell you your ungrateful! And last but not least she has some excuse for everything! So my only advice to people that sub is take screen shots of everything she says to you! She is very delete happy! Good luck to others I am so done with this box! I am not gonna give the american girl a pitty party ! The door was open for her to grow!


----------



## BBelleza (Sep 29, 2012)

_message has been removed_


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2012)

I am out of town until Sunday so I haven't gotten a chance to see what is in my box yet but is it possible for those of us that got expired items to make a Paypal claim? I know they have a part that you can click that says not as advertised, it's obviously not as advertised if the earrings are not $80, there's no purse and the make up is expired. Maybe whoever has the screen shots to show we were promised these things an post them for all of us to use with PayPal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am out of town until Sunday so I haven't gotten a chance to see what is in my box yet but is it possible for those of us that got expired items to make a Paypal claim? I know they have a part that you can click that says not as advertised, it's obviously not as advertised if the earrings are not $80, there's no purse and the make up is expired.
> 
> Maybe whoever has the screen shots to show we were promised these things an post them for all of us to use with PayPal.


 Here are the types of things you can file a SNAD claim for on paypal (from their website). I would say that there is definitely a case for the condition being misrepresented on the expired products. 


You received a completely different item. For example, you purchased a book and received a DVD or an empty box.
The condition of the item was misrepresented. For example, the description when you bought the item said â€œnewâ€ and the item was used.
The item was advertised as authentic but is not authentic.
The item is missing major parts or features which were not disclosed in its description when you bought the item.
You purchased three items from a Seller but only received two.
The item was materially damaged during shipment.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 29, 2012)

I jave screen shots but have them on my phone! If i can email them for someone to post id be delighted to!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 29, 2012)

You know, we all really have to quit supporting these out someone's living room boxes. They always turn out like this.The lawyer stuff is garbage. Posting your opinion on her Facebook wall or on a blog is not libelous.


----------



## Honicakes (Sep 29, 2012)

Wish I had known this thread was here sooner.  Anyway - I usually stick to the LBB group (and sometimes Julep).  I feel like I am pulled into this tornado of crazy and all for ordering a subscription box.  I posted some reviews/responses on my Youtube channel which you can get to by the link in my siggy.  

It seems like now that she is mad at Jess she is pressuring me to give her great reviews.  My first one was good because I was happy at first (before I realized I had expired products).  

I even would have gotten past the expired products if she made right by her customers.  I would get it - hey you are new, busy etc, you didn't check every package.  But she is attacking her customers for them receiving dangerous products and that is just not ok. 

I am sad :-(


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 29, 2012)

Her reaction sort of reminds me of that boxmonthly person. That was a mess.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 29, 2012)

I am going to get this box!!!!!!!

I love helping american woman !!!!!!!!!!!!

Dear Red Carpet Box, 

My name is Annie Ha. Please remember me. 

I would like to make sure you check my box 5 times to ensure quality. 

Thank you.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 29, 2012)

This crap has Posh Pod written all over it. The only thing it is missing is a pile of counterfeits.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, we all really have to quit supporting these out someone's living room boxes. They always turn out like this.The lawyer stuff is garbage. Posting your opinion on her Facebook wall or on a blog is not libelous.


^ This. Stop supporting people that don't have business practices that are up to par. I realize there are smaller companies but even the smallest can afford some basic business.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This crap has Posh Pod written all over it. The only thing it is missing is a pile of counterfeits.


 Can anyone verify the sunglasses yet?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can anyone verify the sunglasses yet?


 i was suspecting that they probably are authentic, just easy to buy for cheap. betsey johnson recently went bankrupt or something so i've seen a lot of stuff of hers on huge markdowns. i'm not familiar with big buddha but it seems like a brand that has a high markup but usually sells for much less. that's my guess but i could be totally wrong. i think it would be hard to authenticate them without some detail shots of the ones people received and photos of the ones these brands actually make.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 29, 2012)

My glasses have the following label! Label is the pink label - spellin Betsey Johnson. This is the front side Back side has no price but the following Â - Style cfb80020 G02 Frame s peach( PAN # 234c) Temp match frame w/mcry peachÂ PAN # 234c tips Lens208347 BRNGRAD


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wvg88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i like your stuff!  cant wait to get my box.... despite all the drama from a few unhappy people.  i made the choice to purchase... and honestly, i am sure i will be happy because i am realistic about $25.


 Slow to see this, but wow. Being a responsible consumer and expecting to receive products that are not expired is not "dramatic." Do not accuse people of being "dramatic" for exercising this right. You claim to not be affiliated with the company, so if this is indeed the case, take a breath and respect the other subscribers. It is one thing to say that you liked your products or discuss them. It is quite another to be rude to someone just because they did not like the same box you did.

I think there is a consensus from everyone who has been around the subscription block a few times that this box on the whole has major issues. These are the kinds of issues that we have seen before and they do not end well. People have the right to take these kinds of things seriously, and there is a difference between being disappointed because you wanted more/better products and being justifiably upset when you receive a box with mismarketed products, expired merchandise, and junk.

Also, if this is her website: http://redcarpetbox.ozline.net/?page_id=18 it manages to be worse than any Facebook-only operation. Nobody cares how many children you have or what their range of ages may be when you are running a business. And I am again astounded by how incredibly poor the design of the site is. At least if you are getting a template, _remember to change all of the fields from something like _*"Design"*. I can't get over these "business people" who just manage to insult their consumer base.


----------



## Stemarber (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, if this is her website: http://redcarpetbox.ozline.net/?page_id=18 it manages to be worse than any Facebook-only operation. Nobody cares how many children you have or what their range of ages may be when you are running a business. And I am again astounded by how incredibly poor the design of the site is. At least if you are getting a template, _remember to change all of the fields from something like _*"Design"*. I can't get over these "business people" who just manage to insult their consumer base.


 I completely agree.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My glasses have the following label!
> 
> Label is the pink label - spellin Betsey Johnson. This is the front side
> ...


 On my glasses I got from little black bag, the item number "BJ6028P 002" is on the glasses themselves. If you put that in google you get results for the glasses. the number you listed from that tag doesn't get any results. Tags are easily faked. Are there any item numbers on the glasses themselves?


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 29, 2012)

My glasses are very thin so they dont even have a logo or her name anywhere on the glasses! The only print i see on the glasses is the made in china marking! Which I do believe Betsey Johnson stuff is made in China? as far as the tag! Its not printed directly on the tag! Its a label sticker that was placed on the back of the tag with that info! So its not a permanant mark to the tag! Just a sticker you can lift off!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My glasses are very thin so they dont even have a logo or her name anywhere on the glasses! The only print i see on the glasses is the made in china marking! Which I do believe Betsey Johnson stuff is made in China? as far as the tag! Its not printed directly on the tag! Its a label sticker that was placed on the back of the tag with that info! So its not a permanant mark to the tag! Just a sticker you can lift off!


 At the very least her logo should be printed on the glasses somewhere. 

http://www.zappos.com/betsey-johnson-sunglasses/CKzXARCq2QFaAoMF4gIDAQIL.zso

Logo is on every pair, even thin ones. EVERY item number starts with BJ!


----------



## mrsmakeup4ever (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey,

  Im Mrsmakeuplover4ever on youtube and i was in contact with Patty we meet when The Look bag went all wrong i made a vid talking about the comp getting started. Then a few days ago i got some emails saying the products were exp an not worth it i didnt even know the product was sent out so today i seen some vids up an checked them out. I took the vid down i know i should of waited to make a vid on this Comp. Not because i dont Trust people an that gets me in alot Troble is trusting people cause somthing always gose wrong. Ex: i did a giveaway for look bag an i got screwed and was called a liar/fake by many and called some rude names by the workers there. I should have learned my lesson then about taking chances on companys. I found another Company who started after The Look bag ended and i also meet them threw the look bag mess. I got there First Shipment an posted a vid on my YT they Donate to Charity as well. I donno where i am trying to go with this but i can just speak for product i got an tried an i think i might keep to that.Even know i did get a Look bag an thought i would have no probs. Heres the Pink Package Bag i got an its there first month. I Liked it for myself everyone has there own Likes an dislikes.Sorry for some reason my cam was blurry i fixed it tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: YouTube link and video removed.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 29, 2012)

No my glasses do not have any type of signature to them at all! The only thing printed in white is made in china!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks like they should say "china CE" not made in china. 

http://www.zappos.com/betsey-johnson-bj6002p-black

if you zoom you can see the item number on the arm (I'm sure that's not the right word lol) and the china ce at the end where it goes behind the ear. My Betsey glasses while thicker than these, have the same markings in the same locations so I would assume all of her glasses would be marked similarly. 

Sooooo... 

edited to add: another pair on zappos says made in china but still has ce after it.


----------



## caribbeanblue (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh goodness! Thanks to all that have posted their experiences. I was going to sign up but really can't take a risk with possibly expired products. I completely appreciate how hard it must be to start a business, let alone implement a box program when you're starting from scratch and on a smaller scale. I know I would have never expected as much from RCB as I would from companies with both the volume and connections (ex. Glossybox). I wish that the owner of RCB had curated her boxes realistically and carefully, rather than overpromising and underdelivering so spectacularly (and unsafely-- expired products?). I would have subscribed and happily paid $25 for a less "luxe" box if it delivered on individualized, thoughtful, even indie choices. Instead, the box creator promised products she either hadn't received or inspected, and rather than making apologies and amends (if she did get fleeced by wholesalers), turned on her customers instead. Sad really. She repaid her customers' trust and investments in her dream and vision with threats and defensiveness. She should have given her customers the same benefit of the doubt they gave her. We live and learn--hopefully she has too.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow so i was looking under a lamp to see anything else the frame is so thin the made in china is in white but tje tilted it under the light and suprise betsey johnson is on the other side but its in the matching pink color very hard to see??? Anyone else have there glasses i think this is a bad pair to see if its a yes or no just due to the thin frame!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 30, 2012)

So the auction she probably got the glasses from

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BETSEY-JOHNSON-BIG-BUDDHA-WHOLESALE-LOT-OF-42-BRAND-NEW-DESIGNER-SUNGLASSES-/330791388914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101&amp;hash=item4d04b406f2&amp;nma=true&amp;si=PT6jMyx28jUi2fqdn2zbcFMaQ%2Bw%3D&amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;rt=nc&amp;_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Some glasses from this seller do have the logo on them but still none of them have the item number.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Sep 30, 2012)

> So the auction she probably got the glasses from http://www.ebay.com/itm/BETSEY-JOHNSON-BIG-BUDDHA-WHOLESALE-LOT-OF-42-BRAND-NEW-DESIGNER-SUNGLASSES-/330791388914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101&amp;hash=item4d04b406f2&amp;nma=true&amp;si=PT6jMyx28jUi2fqdn2zbcFMaQ%2Bw%3D&amp;orig_cvip=true&amp;rt=nc&amp;_trksid=p2047675.l2557 Some glasses from this seller do have the logo on them but still none of them have the item number.Â


 good find! I bet you're right!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 30, 2012)

I have a pair of bj glasses at home. Hopefully I will get a pair with my box and I will be able to compare. This just keeps getting worse. Buying from eBay is very posh pod.


----------



## italiablu (Sep 30, 2012)

I was going to sign up but I'm glad I am reading this thread before making a payment. I'll stick with the more established boxes.


----------



## Roxstar (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So the auction she probably got the glasses from
> 
> ...


 
First of all THANK YOU for saving my eyes from a stye/pink eye or some other unknown infection!

I realize this is only my second post on here and all you can do is take my word that the pictures of my glasses were exactly how I received them. With that-

It has to be this lot because my Big Buddha glasses are one of the few that did not have neither the UVB/UVA protection sticker nor a Big Buddha item # or label on the arm. I am pretty sure every pair of eye/sun glasses have a sticker or bar code somewhere. When I got mine I was wondering what the heck was up with no sticker on the lens or arm. From the eBay lot pictures you can see that only a few have no sticker or tag. Just to compare my pictures to the eBay ones-





















An odd coincidence if you ask me.

This also saddens me, because I was excited with Patty about her box and, I wanted so badly to support a work at home mom.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a pair of bj glasses at home. Hopefully I will get a pair with my box and I will be able to compare. This just keeps getting worse. Buying from eBay is very posh pod.







I read that and started laughing like a teenage idiot. I am way too tired to be reading forums haha.


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 30, 2012)

Not only has she deleted people off of facebook she has blocked people from her email as well! A friend of mine was trying to contact her and has been blocked! Please keep in mind she was writting in concern of expired makeup and the founder of the company has blocked her own customers!


----------



## DiorAdora (Sep 30, 2012)

Also for you trying to get your money back it said this box was going to have full sized korres shadows and purses with pictures to prove if anyone wants these please send me a message on here!Â


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2012)

Well last night she sent me a legal threat - which I'm still thinking "WTF" - because of some email supposedly someone posted here. So this has now become another Posh Pod type thread so here's what I've written in the past and will write again.


Makeup Talk is NOT responsible for the member's posts. https://www.makeuptalk.com/a/terms-of-service Disclaimers Huddler or MakeupTalk.com is not responsible for the conduct, whether online or offline, of any user of the sites. Huddler or MakeupTalk.com takes reasonable steps to protect the security and integrity of all personal information you provide to the sites; however, due to the inherent nature of the Internet, we cannot guarantee that information, during transmission through the Internet or while stored on our system or otherwise in our care, will be absolutely safe from intrusion by others, such as hackers. Huddler or MakeupTalk.com assumes no liability for any error, omission, interruption, deletion, defect, delay in operation or transmission, communications line failure, theft or destruction or unauthorized access to, or alteration of, any user Posting. Huddler or MakeupTalk.com is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or lines, computer online systems, servers or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any email or players due to technical problems or traffic congestion on the Internet or on any of the sites or combination thereof, including any injury or damage to users or to any person's computer related to or resulting from participation in any activities on the sites or downloading materials. We make no warranties the services will be timely, secure, uninterrupted, or error-free. You understand that if you download any material, you do so at your sole risk. Under no circumstances shall Huddler or MakeupTalk.com be responsible for any loss or damage, including personal injury or death, resulting from use of the sites, any content posted on or through the sites, or conduct of any users of the sites, whether online or offline. We cannot guarantee that the Huddler or MakeupTalk.com Service will not locate unintended or objectionable content and Huddler or MakeupTalk.com accepts no responsibility or liability for the content of any site included in any Huddler or MakeupTalk.com list or otherwise linked to by the Huddler or MakeupTalk.com services, or for your use of such content. We can, whenever we want, edit or delete any content displayed on the sites. You use the sites at your own risk. Everything you see on our sites is provided to you "as is." The sites are provided "AS-IS" and as available and Huddler or MakeupTalk.com expressly disclaims any warranty of fitness for a particular purpose or non-infringement. Huddler or MakeupTalk.com cannot guarantee and does not promise any specific results from use of the sites.

Limitation on Liability IN NO EVENT SHALL HUDDLER OR MakeupTalk.com BE LIABLE TO YOU OR ANY THIRD PARTY FOR ANY INDIRECT, CONSEQUENTIAL, EXEMPLARY, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL OR PUNITIVE DAMAGES, INCLUDING LOST PROFIT DAMAGES ARISING FROM YOUR USE OF THE SERVICES, EVEN IF HUDDLER OR MakeupTalk.com HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. NOTWITHSTANDING ANYTHING TO THE CONTRARY CONTAINED HEREIN.

Indemnity You agree to indemnify and hold Huddler or MakeupTalk.com, its subsidiaries, and affiliates, and their respective officers, agents, partners and employees, harmless from any loss or liability arising out of your use of the sites or from any claim, or demand, including reasonable attorneys' fees, made by any third party due to or arising out of your use of the sites in violation of these terms of service and/or any breach of your representations, warranties and obligations set forth above and/or if any content that you post in Postings on the sites or through the sites causes Huddler or MakeupTalk.com to be liable to another.


Private messages or emails between two parties are not necessarily confidential or private UNLESS *BOTH* PARTIES AGREE.
MUT staff and moderators will not removed posts, edit posts or lock threads just because a company rep or owner does not like that people don't like his/her/their products.

We've been through this before with the legal threats and it's just that threats. Those threads and posts in question are still on MUT, still open for people to post in and have not been edited or removed (except for one or two posts where the private phone number was edited).

My suggestion to those who are unhappy with their boxes due to expired, counterfeit, discontinued or whatever the case maybe is that you DO have consumer rights under Federal law. Someone else has mentioned that Paypal DOES allow for disputes under certain circumstances which you may or may not qualify for (it'll be up to Paypal), same with any credit/debit card you may have used. Also check your rights under the Federal Trade Commission website. You also have the right to file a complaint with your state Attorney General's Office and with the ATG in Red Carpet Box's state. You can also file a complaint with the BBB but note they really can't do anything to resolve any problems but can list the complaint against the company online and give the company a grade.


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 30, 2012)

Oy, Zadi. I really wish we could buy you a BS-proofing protection plan.

I personally want to add to what I said above: I think that it is really sad when small businesses fail, but I also think that most of the MUT users would be _so_ happy to support a small subscription if the owner was respectful of their consumers and did not just distribute junk to make a quick buck. A small subscription that makes reasonable claims about what kinds of products will be sent -- even if it charged a little more since the number of boxes going out would be less than a Cravebox or Birchbox startup -- would totally appeal to me. I can envision a small-scale entrepreneur working with some up-and-coming brands to send out a certain number of boxes with company-provided samples. I also want to say that if the "consumable" products are good, I do not really have a problem if there are some legitimate close-out accessories and such. If a seller was able to get a good deal on some jewelry, and wants to curate some assorted items like that into a box (hopefully not from eBay, but from other outlets), I have ZERO problem with that. I just want _care_ put into the selection of products, fresh consumable goods, and a good attitude if problems do come up.

Can you guys imagine how much less of a problem this subscription might have been, even, if the owner was polite and respectful of her consumers instead of flipping the f out and flying into a rage when her (shoddy) business practices were questioned? Red Carpet Box might still be alive if she had apologized for the expired samples and sent out some refunds. :


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm just trying to figure out the logic, here. YOU start a company, YOU send out expired products, whether that be intentional or not. Then, YOU block, delete, and threaten customers and potential customers who inquire about it. What?

A little bit of honesty and humility goes a long way when it comes to attracting and keeping customers...but at this point, she could send out boxes of pure gold and rainbows for 5 cents a box and I'd still stay a mile away. This is not how you treat customers, nor is it how a business works.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL If only there was. I'm still not sure what she's talking about in her Facebook message to me since I don't see anyone posting emails from her. I know one member (who has since edited her own post) did write how she was sent a legal threat as well. The fact is that legal threats are just that. I can say I'm going to have my attorney send a cease and desist as well but it's a complete bluff because C&amp;Ds are difficult to enforce when it comes to freedom of speech (this is why sites like Gossip Guru are able to exist).

What I saw posted is not harassive, it not intimidating nor what was posted lies. People have the right to express their opinion - good or bad - about products they get and if those who received the items got counterfeit, expired or discontinued products they have the right to express their dissatisfaction. To threaten someone legally into shutting them up is a BIG BIG red flag for me (Posh Pod did it and I want to say Box Monthly did it as well) because a GOOD business will do something to correct the matter (like Birchbox did with the expired BeFine products).

I guess we'll have to see how this plays out but personally I wouldn't subscribe to this for $25.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Sep 30, 2012)

Do all these home startups have the same lousy lawyer giving them bad legal advice?


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 30, 2012)

I haven't received my box - the label was printed on 9/24 &amp; she says it was shipped out then.  It hasn't updated yet with usps.  When I emailed her, she told me to contact usps &amp; keep her updated.  I am the customer, I expect her to track down the package if there is a problem.  Am I asking too much?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do all these home startups have the same lousy lawyer giving them bad legal advice?


 
Shady Subscription Services Law Group, LLC


----------



## mrsmakeup4ever (Sep 30, 2012)

No you are not asking to much i seen about 3 or 4 other people go theres so im sure you should have got yours as well. But if it was me i would prob track it myself as well just to make sure it sent out


----------



## bluelion (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do all these home startups have the same lousy lawyer giving them bad legal advice?


Haha! Sure seems like it. I'm not sure this woman is intentionally scamming people, but her method of dealing with these problems by ignoring and deleting kind of defeats any good intentions she might have. I think by now I just don't trust any start up that isn't working directly with companies to get their products. And even that's not always a guarantee! I think the chance of getting counterfeit/expired products goes up exponentially when working with wholesalers. There are too many people out there trying to profit off of this trend of beauty subscription services. I'm not even convinced that the more successful ones (Birchbox, Ipsy, LBB,, etc) have more than 2-4 years left, unless they're able to keep making their boxes better and better. My rule of thumb before trying out a new company (especially if they're independent) is to wait at least 3 or 4 months. That's usually enough time to gauge general feedback, consistency, and customer service, and at the very least, see if it's right for you.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsmakeup4ever* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No you are not asking to much i seen about 3 or 4 other people go theres so im sure you should have got yours as well. But if it was me i would prob track it myself as well just to make sure it sent out


 I have been tracking it myself.  If it was sent priority that is 2 - 3 days, it's been 5 days so it should have been here or at least scanned somewhere along the way.  She just emailed me &amp; told me she would be calling usps monday herself after I posted on here.


----------



## adore (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm actually excited to join this one. I've been corresponding with the owner and she seems like a doll. If anybody has betseys or big buddahs they don't want, please pm me. I'm interested in big chunky sunglasses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 30, 2012)

I got the big Buddha glasses. My mom was looking a what I got (not knowing anything about this box) ans she opened up the earrings and was shocked at the $79 price tag. I got some plastic flower earrings that are cheaper than dirt, a stila lip glaze pencil, polish and an Avon liner.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 30, 2012)

This is a different site than I had originally found the earrings but this one has a price listed to purchase them.

http://www.cheapwholesalejewelry.com/shop/qvc-quality-earrings-gift-boxed-retail-79.99-each

You can get red boxed earrings marked 79.99 for only 3-4 bucks. I'm sure they are really from QVC. Right?


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe that's why they're so-called "QVC *Style*"...


----------



## bluelion (Sep 30, 2012)

I just saw a recent post where she said (paraphrased) that she'd agree that the earrings aren't worth $80 after opening them. That concerns me as a potential consumer even more. Why wouldn't you take the time to check the products that are supposedly carefully chosen to be in the boxes? It's great if she's filing a dispute with these wholesalers, but it's an error that wouldn't have happened in the first place if she'd checked the merchandise to start.

Just wanted to add that I'm glad she seems to be taking accountability now, and I hope she is trying to rectify things with disappointed customers and hopefully doing everything in her power to improve her business if she intends to keep on going.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw a recent post where she said (paraphrased) that she'd agree that the earrings aren't worth $80 after opening them. That concerns me as a potential consumer even more. Why wouldn't you take the time to check the products that are supposedly carefully chosen to be in the boxes? It's great if she's filing a dispute with these wholesalers, but it's an error that wouldn't have happened in the first place if she'd checked the merchandise to start.
> 
> Just wanted to add that I'm glad she seems to be taking accountability now, and I hope she is trying to rectify things with disappointed customers and hopefully doing everything in her power to improve her business if she intends to keep on going.


 I don't think she's even buying from wholesalers. I don't even count that website with the earrings as a real legitimate wholesaler since it has cheap counterfeit merch on it too.


----------



## bluelion (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she's even buying from wholesalers. I don't even count that website with the earrings as a real legitimate wholesaler since it has cheap counterfeit merch on it too.


You're right. And ebay's hardly a reliable source either, if that's where she got the sunglasses from.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're right. And ebay's hardly a reliable source either, if that's where she got the sunglasses from.


 Now I should throw in I don't know for sure that site is selling fake stuff but I doubt Dolce and Gabbana are letting their glasses be sold for 5 bucks through a wholesaler...


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to add that I'm glad she seems to be taking accountability now, and I hope she is trying to rectify things with disappointed customers and hopefully doing everything in her power to improve her business if she intends to keep on going.


 I don't see her taking accountability since she's been making legal threats to me on my Facebook page via the messages system. She thinks that I and BBelleza are the same person and sent me message after message with legal threats. Personally, I don't back down from legal threats and to me when legal threats are made it makes me think she has something to hide. One thing is for sure those of you who thought this subscription service maybe a scam maybe correct. I know I wouldn't do business with her and save my $25 for a legitimate company such as Birchbox, Ipsy, Beauty Army or even Sample Society. Since this is the third or fourth start up company that's an "at-home" type business that's come across as a scam or turned out to be a scam, well it makes me NOT to want to subscribe to ANY new company that comes along. I think for myself that I'll stick with companies that have reputable companies backing them or who have a good business plan in place.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 1, 2012)

Eep, had a brain fart and forgot about her stupid threats. Yeah, that's shady. I guess statistically these things don't end well, and I agree, it seems a lot safer to go with a more established company for now. At least with them, there's a better chance of getting problems fix. I didn't see anything wrong with Bbelleza's review, nor anything wrong with the discussion taking place here.

I already know I'm not going to be a customer, but I still feel bad for people who were less than thrilled with their packages.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

I feel bad for them as well. Nothing worse than feeling ripped off.


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 1, 2012)

As someone who started a business 18 years ago (that's still going strong!), I can tell you that those seemingly-trite sayings such as, "the customer is always right" exist for a reason: they are completely vital to heed. With her attitude, she is absolutely never ever going to succeed. I can also guarantee you that she's not getting legal advice; in fact, she probably has never even spoken to a lawyer at all. She won't be around very long. BTW, can't MakeupTalk automatically detect the sock puppets that are obviously all now signing up to flock to her (own) defense?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Not automatically. I have to manually check accounts.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

So since she decided to threaten me with legal nonsense I decided to check out her actual website since I hadn't done that yet. I read on her site that she uses SSL encryption however the add-on I use which detects if a site does use it or not shows that her site does NOT have any type of encryption.



​ 
Just to show it's her site I screencapped her About on Facebook.



​ 
So poking around her site I see one of the pictures she has on it has a watermark on it that says Colourbox which is a royalty-free website. Why use a free image with a watermark if you're in business to sell products? I've used royalty-free images myself but it's really tacky to use ones with watermarks on it when you're a business. Reading their FAQs page I don't think she has a license from them to use their images which is why the image she has on her site has the watermark. IF she had a license to download and use the image then there is no watermark on it.



​ 
From Colourbox.
How can I use the material? As long as you have an active license, you can use the stock material worldwide for any purpose you like, with these exceptions: selling or giving material to others (unless they are used as part of creative or editorial work you make for them) and on products for resale, including giving others the material either separately or as part of products, such as postcards, calendars, posters, wallpaper, artwork, screen savers, templates, and other items.
I see a Colourbox watermark on the preview images. Will the watermark still be on my downloaded images? No. It will disappear when you download the image. The reason we use watermarks on thumbnails is in order to ensure that suppliers are reimbursed for use of their work.

On different sections of her site she has other images with different watermarks. These ones are from Shutterstock which like Colourbox above is a royalty-free website HOWEVER to use their images you have to purchase a license.



  

​ 

I've contacted Colourbx and Shutterstock to clarify if it's okay to use their images on a business site so long as their watermark remains intact or if a company/business must purchase a license in order to use their images. If it's the latter then I can't help but feel that Ms. "I'm a Legal Student and I have a lawyer" should have had her so-called lawyer give her better advice on NOT using images that don't belong to her without permission or without a license.

So, after noticing she doesn't have SSL on her site and she's using images with watermarks I decided to check her domain name and sure enough her private information is listed and confirms the info she ranted to someone else about not being poor. So she gave me the name of her attorney and they appear to be in Raleigh, North Carolina while the address is listed in Florida which is roughly almost 700 miles away. Why would anyone have an attorney almost 700 miles away?

So looking into the attorney's info according to their website they specialize in:


Select a _Practice Area_ to learn more. 
Criminal Defense
Divorce and Family Law
Education Law
Election Law and Redistricting
Litigation
 
If this is the same attorney office giving her information on setting up a business then she needs a new attorney.

So looking into her Facebook profile that she has linked from her Red Carpet Box page you can see her college. She ranted to me in a Facebook message she goes to a private law school. So Miss "I know the law because I am a law major" actually is a PRE-law student and to me she's not a true law student as in actually in law school. If you look at her Facebook about you'll see the name of her college, I would have been impressed had I seen Yale Law School, Harvard Law School or any reputable law schools there instead. I applaud her that she's going to college but I think it's absolutely shady that she attempts to pass herself off as a law student or law major when she's not in law school. I wish her all the best in taking the LSATs when it comes time since she's a very busy person for being a mom of six, being in college taking law classes and studying for those LSATs AND running this Red Carpet Box, um, business.


Curious isn't it?

Edit: I did get a response from Colourbox.



> Hi!
> Thanks for your question. You are not allowed to use a Colourbox image (with or without the watermark) without a license. When an image has been purchased and downloaded correctly, the watermark will disappear.
> 
> Best
> Colourbox


 Conclusion: She does not have a license nor the right to use their images since it was not downloaded correctly.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update on my missing box situation.  Patty emailed me several times last night and is going to check with usps &amp; if that doesn't pan out she is just going to ship me a new box.  I need to have a bit more patience, her customer service with me has been great since she realized I was upset and I am looking forward to my box again.  I just wanted to clarify the situation so anyone else that hasn't received their box will know that she is going to make it right with me.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

That's great she's going to send you a new box if she can't figure out what happened to yours. You do have to be patient with UPS and UPS MI especially the latter since USPS has been off in delivery dates for some people.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

Zadi-

Has she implied in any way she is practicing law? A pre-law undergrad degree means nothing. A law student cannot practice law without the supervision of a licensed attorney and then only if her state bar has a third year practice act or something like that.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

No not an attorney, but she did implied she was a law student during her rants to me in a Facebook message. Her emails to me are progressively becoming more and more strange as well as hostile. First she confuses me with a member here at MUT and instead of apologizing to me she continues to make more threats, nasty comments and lots more emails to the point where it's harassive.


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 1, 2012)

The Raleigh law office probably has a friend or relative of hers working there who agreed under duress to pretend like he/she was their lawyer. There is nothing too weird about a firm with those qualifications also practicing business law, but NOT from another state!! Laws surrounding the operation of businesses vary more from state to state than any other class of laws that I've ever come across. A lawyer from one state's bar has no business giving legal advice on a topic so regulated by state laws to someone in another state, nor would they, for fear of exposure to liability and censure. I really do hope she's reading this, and comes to realize that hiring a lawyer should be considered part of a business' startup costs right up there with purchasing merchandise in importance, and that she's currently involved in activity so tortious that she needs to go out and get herself some legal representation â€“ confident, applicable, and local legal reputation â€“ right away. Everyone who's brave (or crazy!) enough to start a business always, by the nature of the beast, risks failure. But it's completely unnecessary to also risk one's life savings, one's reputation, and one's ability to ever start another business or even get a job again in the future. After reading the whole Posh Pod debacle thread last night, I'm starting to see a trend. For the record, it seems to me that Patty actually started out with her heart in the right place, unlike the Posh Pod person, who just seemed to just see dollar signs. The truth of the matter is, the going is going to get rough for ALL businesses eventually. In the case of small businesses, the going often gets rough pretty early on. What separates those who have a chance of being successful from those that are doomed to failure is not how they operate their business when everything is running smoothly, but how they react when those rough spots invariably come. The key, I'm convinced after 18 years of being a small business owner, is being able to take your ego out of the equation. You will make mistakes. You will have problems with vendors and suppliers. There will be various unforeseen circumstances and acts of God over which you have no control. Some customers will start to be unhappy - even if you've done everything right! - there's some people that you just can't please no matter what. The instinctual reaction of human nature is to take all criticism and attacks personally. Especially for the goodhearted business owner â€“ once you've poured your heart and soul into your business, you identify with it. It *is* you. And to have that emotional commitment will take you very far in many ways. But in terms of how you actually operate on a day-to-day basis, that personal identification has to be completely removed from the equation. You can never react as if you take anything personally. You can never lose your temper. You can never even lose your patience. You need to have thick skin to the point of armor. You have to check your ego at the door. It takes enormous self-restraint, but if you don't learn how to do it, you absolutely, positively will fail. It seems to me that Patty has started sliding down that slippery slope. It's also human nature, once we get our panties in a bunch, to not back down. We need to "win", to be "right". My advice to Patty (or to any other aspiring business owners running into the same problem) to learn the skill, would be to just shut down Red Carpet Box â€“ it's a loss cause anyway â€“ and then go spend some time volunteering for charity, learning Buddhist meditation, fostering kittens, and doing as many other generous-but-trying, patience-testing, selfless activities as she can think of. Then, come back in a couple of years and give it another go. The good news is, it gets easier with practice. I don't mean to sound patronizing; this is just my experience â€“ I'm probably quite a bit older than the rest of you (glrph!) â€“ and I genuinely do just want to help. I should also add that unfortunately, there is another possible way to succeed in business, and that is to be a heartless as*****. My above theories and advice only apply to people who really care about what they're doing, who really want to be of benefit to people, to society. I really do think that Patty seems to qualify for that definition, she just fell into this all-too-common trap that we ALL do, whether we're business owners or not. The other thing I would invite these jilted business owners full of righteous indignation to recognize is what an incredible blessing MUT is! This is one enormous, statistically valid, knowledgeable, and FREE focus group! If I was ever going to start a beauty related business, you guys would be my focus group, my beta testers, my advisors, my reviewers, etc. And I would take your criticisms and suggestions to heart seriously and immediately, and be acutely aware that alienating this community as a whole would be like shooting myself in the foot. Or the head! I'm mostly a lurker here, but MUT is an amazing resource, and this is an apropos time to say thank you to all who run it, and to all who participate!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

I read her Facebook posts to customers. The fawning is just bizarre. Again, we MUT'ers need to pledge to NOT subscribe to these living room boxes!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Could the earrings or sunglasses have been from a Little Black Bag trade? I know she has a LBB account since she followed me on there before the whole debacle took place.



> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 1, 2012)

No, I don't think its from lbb. I've never seen those eearrings on lbb (and I've spent too much time and money there, lol), and the sunglasses in the picture posted earlier in this thread from an ebay auction on page 5 to the pictures of her sunglasses for the bags posted on FB, I'd say they are from ebay, and the earrings are from that "wholesale" jewelry place she posted the link from. 

pictures roxstar posted from ebay auction: 









picture from red carpet box's fb page with her sunglasses she is putting in the boxes:


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow- definitely that lot. You match them up to the pic easily!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahhh. I see now. Why do people do that? I get that there's money to be made in beauty box subscriptions but people are not stupid, they're going to look into things if there are problems with the products received. I just don't get why people thinks that consumers are not savvy in this day and age.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 1, 2012)

I find that this company has a huge lack of respect toward customers! If you dont't love your expired products get ready to be dleted from her facebook and email! The only two ways of contact she will block you from contacting her for a simple comment of dislike! Very unprofessional in talking about your buisness the (client ) in other forums! I also wish her little followers of friends would see instead of following her upset customers help her in her service provided! Someone else should handle her customer service because she is way to defensive to handle the task ! Which is fine but maybe some customer service should be hired to handle people in a kind matter!Â


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I find that this company has a huge lack of respect toward customers! If you dont't love your expired products get ready to be dleted from her facebook and email! The only two ways of contact she will block you from contacting her for a simple comment of dislike! Very unprofessional in talking about your buisness the (client ) in other forums! I also wish her little followers of friends would see instead of following her upset customers help her in her service provided! Someone else should handle her customer service because she is way to defensive to handle the task ! Which is fine but maybe some customer service should be hired to handle people in a kind matter!


 Agreed. Sadly, we all know her business will not survive. It's easy to fill 75 slots, but if you can't keep a customer base, it will get harder and harder to fill those slots month to month. Especially when each month, the negative reviews grow higher and higher. I still see her facebook posts, she hasn't blocked me because I haven't complained to her. If she read my blog and figured me out, I would be long gone by now. LOL. It's just hilarious to see the way she talks on her facebook. The way she goes on and on and also includes defensive but peppy comments like those zadidoll included in her screen capture of Patty's/RCB's facebook. If I was a new or potential customer, I would be wary of her including comments about blocking people who request refunds with paypal. RED FLAG, much?


----------



## hrseangel (Oct 1, 2012)

My glasses are in BOTH photos....coincidence?









Quote:

Originally Posted by *Roxstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



First of all THANK YOU for saving my eyes from a stye/pink eye or some other unknown infection!

I realize this is only my second post on here and all you can do is take my word that the pictures of my glasses were exactly how I received them. With that-

It has to be this lot because my Big Buddha glasses are one of the few that did not have neither the UVB/UVA protection sticker nor a Big Buddha item # or label on the arm. I am pretty sure every pair of eye/sun glasses have a sticker or bar code somewhere. When I got mine I was wondering what the heck was up with no sticker on the lens or arm. From the eBay lot pictures you can see that only a few have no sticker or tag. Just to compare my pictures to the eBay ones-





















An odd coincidence if you ask me.

This also saddens me, because I was excited with Patty about her box and, I wanted so badly to support a work at home mom.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, if she is going to be a lawyer, she needs to learn about proofing. Her about page on Facebook gives at least two different answers on what qualifies for a refund.


----------



## lmillerrome (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I don't understand what is going on with this forum, but I purchased a Red Carpet Box and I am thrilled to pieces. I loved the sunglasses, the French Manicure email polish and all the other goodies I received and will sign up again next month for sure.

L


----------



## lunadust (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I don't think its from lbb. I've never seen those eearrings on lbb (and I've spent too much time and money there, lol), and the sunglasses in the picture posted earlier in this thread from an ebay auction on page 5 to the pictures of her sunglasses for the bags posted on FB, I'd say they are from ebay, and the earrings are from that "wholesale" jewelry place she posted the link from.


 I compared photos and styles in all of the photos. I  wanted to be sure I  was right before posting any of the links.

This is a screenshot of the invoice she posted and then deleted. I did edit out her personal info. The item description on the invoice exactly matches the wording of the item title here. http://www.cheapwholesalejewelry.com/shop/qvc-quality-earrings-gift-boxed-retail-79.99-each


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait... she posted her personal information on her Facebook business page?! Wow. I'm shocked anyone would do that.


----------



## hrseangel (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait... she posted her personal information on her Facebook business page?! Wow. I'm shocked anyone would do that.


 You see it when you pay by PayPal also. It gives the same address.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait... she posted her personal information on her Facebook business page?! Wow. I'm shocked anyone would do that.


 yup and there was a string of about 10 ranting comments with that photo only by her. And all she did was prove they aren't Qvc earrings and that she's clearly not thinking before posting. It was on her facebook for nine hours before I took that screencap. I think she deleted it soon after.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## lmillerrome (Oct 1, 2012)

And another thing is that for $25.00, I got way more than I expected.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

It's great that you like your box, unfortunately some members received products that were expired and discontinued. I would suggest checking your own products to make sure it hasn't expired and isn't discontinued.

For $25 I rather go to Ulta or Sephora and buy things I want - I know how to coupon and shop so I can pick up some hot new items for less than $25. Like today, I plan on going to Ulta to get some NYX eyeliners - 20% off and I have a $5 off $10 coupon. I could also get two MyGlam bags for $20 or even a Glossybox for $21 (and despite the lack of customer service least the products are not expired or discontinued).


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

So, up front, I am going to admit that I am a friend of Patty's.  However, I also bought one of the first 50 VIP slots to her business.  I received my product in a timely fashion.  I was amazed to receive so many products that I enjoyed for only $25.00.  The Big Buddha sunglasses were worth more than the $25.00 on their own, and with the other cosmetics and earrings it made the box worth far more than $25.00.

I guess that I can understand it if some folks were not satisfied with their products - maybe you didn't like the styles, or cosmetic choices and that is a legitimate topic for this forum.  However, getting products that you don't care for is the risk you take with any subscription service.  It does not justify KEEPING the products AND asking for a refund (like some of you have suggested is your intention).  That is ridiculous and downright wrong.  Just don't buy another box if you don't like what you got.  Or, if you got a defective product - prove it - and I KNOW that Patty would send you a replacement.  But, to say that you didn't receive your money's worth is just ridiculous.  

The reality is that there will always be customers who will try to take advantage of businesses, and business owners have to keep clear boundaries to protect themselves from that.  After reading some of the posts in this forum it seems pretty clear that is what some of you are trying to do.  

On another note, to think that Patty does not have legal advice is ridiculous.  Her husband is a longtime legitimate businessman. 

My personal hope for Red Carpet Box is that she is able to persevere beyond all of this, get CONSTRUCTIVE criticism and feedback, and grow a business that pleases lots and lots of ladies out there.  She is in this for the love, and I will definitely be a continuing subscriber.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lmillerrome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And another thing is that for $25.00, I got way more than I expected.


 i think it's great that you're happy! i just hope you know that for what you paid for, you could've gotten more (or better) elsewhere.

the earrings in the lot they came in came out to about $3 a pair based on the link posted a few posts above

the sunglasses in the lot on ebay mentioned earlier in this thread also came out to about $3 each

i haven't checked each and every stila product sent out, but the stila tinted moisturizer (which i believe is expired) ranges from 5-9 dollars each, depending on the ebay auction.

the avon eyeliner goes for about $5 on ebay.

(the last two products i'm being generous on, you can get them for as low as 2-4 dollars it appears, depending on the timing and the auction)


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 1, 2012)

Mamma - I dont really think we are complaining about price points! The fact of the matter is I have screen shots of items that were to be in bag this month! That is what I purchased! Patty said herself on facebook these would be in the boxes but wernt because she couldnt get it to fit! How did she not know that purse was not going to fit? Sounds like she didnt wanna spen the extra money to up it to the next size box! Also i got a personal email sayin korres shadow would be in the box! If you have seen my video I did not receive that! As I think many of us know in here Party loves to post and delete things on her facebook! But I assure you everything has been screen shot and I will be puttin all the peices together tonight! Yes it is a box but when she gives a preview before we pay i expect it to be in the box. As a purchaser I have the right to decide if I wanted that or not! So she can stop talking about whats in the box if she doesnt want this to happen again! The fact of the matter her customer service is terrible! Yes you can even see that in my screen shot ! She called me ungrateful and honestly dumb on her owb website that she deleted as well! Enough is enough . All she talks abou is having so much money! If you have so much money youshould have just shiped ne another stila with the proof picture i sent! Why should i waste more money to send her an expired product sje sent me which she claimed to have inspected everything before it went put ! Which clearl is just not the case!Â  If you enjoyed your box and dont know the diffrence in quality between boxes then cheers to you! I on the other hand think pattys box makes my 10$ birchbox look amazing!


----------



## bluelion (Oct 1, 2012)

In my opinion, it's unreasonable to pay out of pocket to send back a box with products that are expired or aren't what they claimed to be. It's pretty lame that she's going to ban anyone who files a paypal dispute for a refund, but I'm sure no one will be crying over it. I think if she covered the cost of return shipping, more people would send back their items. If you are fine with expired products, items purchased from wholesalers that may not be authentic, or questionable service, then by all means, continue to support her company.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

The fact of the matter is that this woman, like PoshPod and Box Monthly, bought counterfeit lots on eBay and cheap lots of jewelry, and expired cosmetics, then packaged them up, sent them out to people, then got all nuts when people complained. She posted unprofessional, childish things on her Facebook page- her method of conducting business no less- then took them down a few hours later. Nothing about this woman's conduct appears professional, nothing about her product appears quality. And if her "legitimate businessman husband" retains counsel that writes terms and conditions like those posted both on Facebook and the webpage and advises his clients to threaten others with legal action with no grounds for legal claims, then I suggest you pass along to them that they should retain new counsel. Trust me on this  one.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fact of the matter is that this woman, like PoshPod and Box Monthly, bought counterfeit lots on eBay and cheap lots of jewelry, and expired cosmetics, then packaged them up, sent them out to people, then got all nuts when people complained. She posted unprofessional, childish things on her Facebook page- her method of conducting business no less- then took them down a few hours later. Nothing about this woman's conduct appears professional, nothing about her product appears quality. And if her "legitimate businessman husband" retains counsel that writes terms and conditions like those posted both on Facebook and the webpage and advises his clients to threaten others with legal action with no grounds for legal claims, then I suggest you pass along to them that they should retain new counsel. Trust me on this on this one.


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess that I can understand it if some folks were not satisfied with their products - maybe you didn't like the styles, or cosmetic choices and that is a legitimate topic for this forum.  However, getting products that you don't care for is the risk you take with any subscription service.  It does not justify KEEPING the products AND asking for a refund (like some of you have suggested is your intention).  That is ridiculous and downright wrong.  Just don't buy another box if you don't like what you got.  Or, if you got a defective product - prove it - and I KNOW that Patty would send you a replacement.  But, to say that you didn't receive your money's worth is just ridiculous.


 I know this part is refeering to me because Patty told me herself. All i feel like saying is LOL. I wrote on my blog post about the glasses that "I'm going to try to give them use because at the end I feel like I still lost my money since I basically paid $25 for only 2 useful items."  time after having written my post i filed the dispute on paypal for the refund. I did not at any given moment expressed the intentions of keeping the glasses or any other item if a refund was going to be given to me. That is just plain stupid. I would want a refund and i would have sent back to her all her "over $100 in total valued box"....


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 1, 2012)

It's all so "Red Carpet" isn't it. Lol


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

DiorAdora - Patty DID preview most of the products before people even sent in their paypal information.  She let people know that the purses weren't going to be included (but replaced by equal value nail polish) because of the size of the box several days BEFORE anything went out in the mail.  This allowed plenty of time for a cancelled paypal transaction (in fact I saw this before I even paid).  Obviously, I think that people are welcome to their opinions when it comes to satisfaction with the chosen styles, but what you are saying about not getting the product that you were promised is untrue and I will not argue about it further with you.  I completely disagree with your course of action and hopefully paypal will sort it out in a fair way.  

Patty is an awesome person, the mom of 7 kids (6 of whom she gave birth to),  and is actually battling a brain tumor (she is waiting to find out whether it is cancerous or not).  She is not a braggart, but isn't afraid to let someone who she feels is trying to take advantage of her know that she DOES have the means to take care of the situation.  The reality is that the money set aside to take care of this type is issue is going towards her alternative treatments and to help support her kids.  She also plans to donate part of her profits towards breast cancer and colon cancer research.  Her previous husband died of colon cancer - so these types of research are dear to her heart.  If you would like to learn more about her personal journey with her pituitary tumor feel free to visit her facebook page that she made to document her journey:  https://www.facebook.com/PituitaryTumorsAdenomasAPersonalAndPublicJourney.  But please, don't bother joining if you just plan to be rude or mean (that would be some super bad karma anyway). 

I hope that those of you who are on the fence about the Red Carpet Box subscription will be willing to give it a chance.  If you don't feel comfortable doing so now, maybe you will feel more comfortable down the line, when the website is fully up and running and the drama is down to a minimum.  The reality is that Patty is a lovely human being, with a strong sense of style and business, and will stand by her products and her customers.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to say this ONCE only:

I do not give a flying pancake whether someone has squeezed out a bunch of brats or if they are very ill, BUSINESS IS BUSINESS.

Misrepresentation, childishness, etc. make it even less likely that I would give a flying pancake.

Seriously, if her situation is so dire, she should just set up a "Go Fund Me", rather than this debacle, which may cost her more than she made, thus compounding her problems.


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Just like the others, here comes the sob story, feel sorry for this company even though what they are doing is wrong. So sick of the sob stories!!! I also birthed 6 kids SO WHAT!?!? No real company posts their sob stories why do these fly by night companies? Ok rant over. Oh &amp; how can people ever give it a chance when she has blocked them? I was simply asking questions &amp; stuff &amp; now I'm blocked. Her numbers are steadily going down. I doubt she will be open long the way she does business &amp; lots of people are aware of it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

while it's nice that you're sticking up for a friend, i, and a lot of the ladies here, do not care about a business owner's personal life. if you have to try to get my sympathy to get me to do business with you, something is wrong.

you don't need a sob story or 7 kids to get customers. you need quality products that you can own up to without fabricating stories about their origins and good customer service.

do you see the ladies at birchbox making their monthly previews talking about personal things that aren't related to their business or the products that are being featured? no. they talk about the products themselves, and they can actually say why they like them and why they're featured.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would love to know this as well. It looks like a genuine attempt, but I don't think I'm interested if the items are just purchased from ebay lots or wholesalers. Not saying they are, but I would be interested to know more about where she's getting her products, particularly if the above post is accurate. The owner does seem really nice, and I appreciate that she's not taking too much on before she's established. I wish her luck, and hope everyone's happy with their boxes.


 I'm still reading through the thread so someone may have answered this already, but she mentioned on the Facebook page that the earrings came from a wholesaler.  She opened all the boxes to see how many different pairs there were so I don't think she really knew what all she was even getting.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still reading through the thread so someone may have answered this already, but she mentioned on the Facebook page that the earrings came from a wholesaler.  She opened all the boxes to see how many different pairs there were so I don't think she really knew what all she was even getting.


 Then she's an idiot and should have waited until she had the products in hand before hyping up the product; I'm not "anti living room" as some are, HOWEVER, it still seems to me that if you're GOING to do a "living room box", you definitely should have at least the first three months' products lined up and in hand before publicizing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

Cancer? Sounds like the other scams. People with ailments don't post Willy nilly and justify behavior that way. I'm offended and shocked! I work in healthcare and not one of my patients is going to use their diseases and ailments as an explanation or excuse for crap service. The so called supporter and friends of this RCB person needs to familiarize themselves with our Box Monthly and Posh Pod discussion threads. Then check out the other subscription threads here to see how successful businesses are run and what feedback they receive. It's business! Either you succeed or you fail. I'm all for small businesses. I'm all for big fat corporations and a free market enterprise. You either rectify mistakes made and learn/grow or you tank. Consumers don't care if you've got a lobotomy or two left feet.. they care that a certain level of service is promised and met. If it's not, well there will be hell to pay. If it's crap, it's crap and no amount of pretty wrapping paper or sob story is going to change that. I'm glad I decided to wait and not sign up. The statement made earlier about living room sub scams is true so far and becoming a tired old cliche on MuT for unsuspecting consumers. Thank goodness for the threads to discuss these things and interesting women with varied backgrounds and careers who aren't cowed by another scammer. Karma will get you.. oh wait, that's happening now!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 1, 2012)

Why does every shady subscription service owner have cancer?


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

The reason that I posted about Patty's personal life is because some people were questioning her intentions and because a couple of you were making rude personal attacks.  That is the only reason. Period.  End of story.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does every shady subscription service owner have cancer?


 For the same reason every serial killer was (supposedly) a victim of child abuse--no one wants to be the bad guy saying "The Emperor Has No Clothes" about a cancer patient.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, to be clear, she has a brain tumor.  Hopefully not cancer.  Wow, I am amazed at how nasty and rude some of you ladies are.  Amazing.


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 1, 2012)

I really didn't see one person personally attack Patty... Maybe I should go look it over again but I don't recall that happening here.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

beautymomma, some of the things that dioradora was saying about how patty was flaunting money were pretty offensive.  my response about her tumor were directed pretty clearly as a reply to her and to give others more background about patty as a person.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

@misslindajean - Your response about Patty's situation - especially as someone who works in health care - is ridiculous and rude.  First of all, i never said that she had cancer - right now that is an unknown.  Second of all, Red Carpet Box gave me GREAT service (and lots of other people feel this way too, but apparently they aren't on this page lol)!  I loved my box and would recommend it to anyone.  The ONLY reason that I shared her personal story is because it seemed as though there were some questions in previous threads about her intentions (and some people were making some rude personal attacks) and I felt that this helped to shed some light on the fact that she is a REAL person who is striving to do a cool thing that also have a good impact on the community.  Also, to clarify, I only said that it would be bad karma if people went to Patty's personal pituitary tumor page and said rude stuff.  I find it to be pretty amazing that you would be a moderator on this page with such a rude and unbalanced response.

It is pretty obvious that I won't be changing any minds of folks who are trying to get free product or perhaps have hidden interests that the group is unaware of.  I just hope that paypal settles your disputes fairly.  However, I hope after red carpet box is running more smoothly, that some of you who are just watching all of this go down will remember this conversation and give it a try.  Patricia is a good person, working for a good cause, and her product and service will see this business through.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> beautymomma, some of the things that dioradora was saying about how patty was flaunting money were pretty offensive.  my response about her tumor were directed pretty clearly as a reply to her and to give others more background about patty as a person.


 You should ask your friend Patty to show you the emails she sent out to people over the last three days.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

The issues seem to stem around expired products and questioning whether they're cheap eBay wholesale lots as opposed to expectations from the business promised to and didn't deliver. What private details being commented on come from posts and messages received and threats from the business owner herself. Having money, a lawyer, tortious whatever... Coming from the business owner, again. No. of children, having an ailment..coming from the business owner's friend. Consumers don't care. We don't need to know these details. What we need is to receive goods as promised or get compensation. Otherwise, we feel duped and scammed. Or at least make some effort to rectify matters. Which isn't happening. You are not helping the business and its owner by putting out personal info on them. Maybe they'll sue you , too?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is pretty obvious that I won't be changing any minds of folks who are trying to get free product or perhaps have hidden interests that the group is unaware of.  I just hope that paypal settles your disputes fairly.  However, I hope after red carpet box is running more smoothly, that some of you who are just watching all of this go down will remember this conversation and give it a try.  Patricia is a good person, working for a good cause, and her product and service will see this business through.


 stop trying to act like members here are filing paypal disputes to get free goods. most people who know a thing or two about makeup wouldn't take expired makeup even if you were giving it away for free. i'm not going to put just anything that came from ebay on my face.

paypal, often times, in the cases of counterfeit items, tells the buyer to just destroy the item rather than sending it back, just to ensure that it won't go back out in to the marketplace. so if paypal tells these customers to do that this time, trust me, it won't be because these girls were trying to get free makeup, but because it will ensure that the owner won't try to pass it off to any more of her unsuspecting customers.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

@Zadidoll - I don't blame Patricia for losing patience with people who are trying to get product for free.  The only reason that she brought up money was so that people would understand that she had the resources to defend herself if necessary.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 1, 2012)

Mama, while it is terrible that anyone has any illness, especially cancer, I have to agree with some of the ladies who spoke earlier. If she was very ill she shouldn't be launching a business. If something happened suddenly she should have refunded their money with an apology and an explanation and let things be. I think most of the ladies here would have found that more than acceptable.

What is not acceptable is the deception and false advertising that may have _potentially_ happened. Showing one item and then not including it or replacing with a lesser item (without the consumer's notice) at all is a scam. If I were to purchase a gift box of items from any major beauty company and found that something was missing I would let them know and 99% of them would exchange or replace the missing box at their cost. That's just how customer service goes. So while she is a human, she is a business to us and we expect to be sold things in an honest manner.

If she truly does have cancer then my heart and healing thoughts go out to her. It still doesn't excuse bad business practice.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

@kawaiimeows - i do think that some people on here are trying to get product for free - so I will in fact continue stating that.  my products were legitimate, and though some were discontinued - were not expired.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my products were legitimate, and though some were discontinued - were not expired.


 hi patty?

also there was a clear expiration date of October 2011 on the stila product in dioradora's video.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 1, 2012)

I've been following this thread with some interest since the very beginning and I have to say I'm very glad I did not sign up. I'm all about supporting small businesses, but as with ANY business, large or small, I expect them to at least own up to any mistakes made. Honestly, I would have been more than willing to give this service a chance in a later month had the problems from this first wave of boxes been handled properly and maturely. Mistakes happen. It's part of life's experience. Deleting your customer's comments, blocking them, and threatening them with legal action is hardly the way to retain or bring in new customers.

Quote: Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess that I can understand it if some folks were not satisfied with their products - maybe you didn't like the styles, or cosmetic choices and that is a legitimate topic for this forum.  However, getting products that you don't care for is the risk you take with any subscription service.

Yes, getting products you don't care for is a risk with subscription services. However, receiving EXPIRED makeup items should not be part of that "risk." I'm even willing to believe that she truly did not realise the products were expired - hell, I don't throw out some products when they're past their dates, BUT I would not be very happy if what I purchased was already expired. And some of the products had been discontinued for over 2 years? A quick google search before even purchasing the items to be included in the boxes would have prevented this entire situation...

Quote: Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

and is actually battling a brain tumor (she is waiting to find out whether it is cancerous or not). If you would like to learn more about her personal journey with her pituitary tumor feel free to visit her facebook page that she made to document her journey:  https://www.facebook.com/PituitaryTumorsAdenomasAPersonalAndPublicJourney.

Personal lives really don't matter in business. It may sound harsh, but it's the truth. It seems that everyone has a sob story or excuse when they don't perform to their best. Maybe if more time and effort were involved, there wouldn't be any problems. You don't earn success or respect by avoiding responsibility. In fact, most of the people I know that have had to face major barriers at some point in their lives have only worked harder than before and never expected anybody to treat them any differently.

(Correct me if I'm mistaken - I am NOT a medical student of any type, just a senior in engineering, but half my family is in the medical field, so I have a slightly larger knowledge of medicine than the average person - aren't adenomas benign by definition? They do need to be monitored to make sure they don't grow or become cancerous, but it's a heck of a lot better than being diagnosed with a cancerous tumour right off the bat, especially when most of them never do progress in any way).

Quote: Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@kawaiimeows - i do think that some people on here are trying to get product for free - so I will in fact continue stating that.  *my* products were legitimate, and though some were discontinued - were not expired.  

 

My?


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 1, 2012)

After something has been discontinued for so long it's no longer useable. The Avon liner was discontinued in 2009 liner has a shelf life of 2 years which means it is in fact expired. She should have also posted to her customers to check their items apon finding out that some people if not all got expired items but she didn't which makes her liable if someone had some sort of skin irritation &amp; finds out she knew they were expired or discontinued for several years.


----------



## mamamultimedia (Oct 1, 2012)

@kawaiimeows - Yep, "my".  Do you have a problem with my wording?  I am also a customer, and paid $25 to get a box.  Geez.

@daylah - Thank you for having the decency to reply without being totally rude and mean.  I completely agree with everything that you are saying.   While I am admittedly Patty's friend, I am also a customer.  I got a box just like everyone else's and I got exactly what she advertised.  She showed pictures of product and let people know what she was sending before it even went out.  The one change that she had to make (she couldn't send the purse because of the size of the box), she informed people before the packages ever went out (with plenty of time for people to cancel their order).  And yes, I totally agree with you and everyone else -  illness does not justify bad business!  I will restate that the reason I shared her personal information with this forum was so that people would better understand her intentions and be aware that she is coming from a good place.  

I am done with all this.  I feel sad for my friend to have to deal with such a community which seems to have somewhat ganged up on her, but I am also aware that this is a small fish bowl in a large ocean.  It seems that the only problems that she has had have come from this group.  I do hope that paypal sorts out any disputes fairly, and that both parties learn whatever lessons they need to learn from all of this, and that my friend's business goes on to be successful.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 1, 2012)

Patty, either way we know that you are reading this. I wish you good health and that it turns out okay. That said it really has nothing to do with this. It just becomes an excuse. 

What you need to do before sending out any more boxes:

-Find out what makeup is expired and throw it out or give it away to friends. 

-Earrings are probably not from a trustworthy place and contain either loads of nickel and lead. I wouldn't send them out. boxes could probably be re-used though. 

-Figure out if the sunglasses are authentic. I'm sure you know selling counterfeit goods is illegal. 

-Depersonalize your business. Take your personal life out of it including your pictures.Get a professional to make your webpage. Look at other facebook pages for boxes and see how they respond to complaints. 

-You named it red carpet box. Find a business that can make boxes for your company that are red to ship in. Not buying a lot of red boxes off ebay or using construction paper.

-Design a logo and use your own pictures for your business and of your own box. I think someone had sent you a gift and you used that as your cover photo? Not right, its not from your business.

-DO NOT SEND OUT any more boxes until you've figured this out! You need to come up with a plan for shipping too. A timeline each month. Even well established boxes get an angry mob if they ship late.

If you don't take our advice, it's on you.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @kawaiimeows - Yep, "my".  Do you have a problem with my wording?  I am also a customer, and paid $25 to get a box.  Geez.


 my mistake, i interpreted your wording as implying that you were patty, speaking about her own products as a whole.

so, just because your products weren't expired (so you believe) doesn't mean that other peoples' weren't. like i said before, dioradora's video clearly shows an expiration date of October 2011 on the stila, and the shelf life is almost up on the long ago discontinued avon product. in addition, that's clear by their rock bottom prices on ebay.

you're being incredibly hostile about this, making everyone here out to be bad guys.

you might be a customer, but you're also clearly a close friend with a bias.


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm just thankful for threads like these that owners can't delete so when people want to check into it this pops up on google as one of the first listings &amp; people can be well informed before purchasing since the owner deletes any bad feed back even if it is constructive.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then she's an idiot and should have waited until she had the products in hand before hyping up the product; I'm not "anti living room" as some are, HOWEVER, it still seems to me that if you're GOING to do a "living room box", you definitely should have at least the first three months' products lined up and in hand before publicizing.


 Oh I totally agree - I hope I didn't sound like I was defending her.  I meant that it sounded like she just ordered based on the "QVC quality" description and had no idea what was going to bed in the shipment!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw a recent post where she said (paraphrased) that she'd agree that the earrings aren't worth $80 after opening them. That concerns me as a potential consumer even more. Why wouldn't you take the time to check the products that are supposedly carefully chosen to be in the boxes? It's great if she's filing a dispute with these wholesalers, but it's an error that wouldn't have happened in the first place if she'd checked the merchandise to start.
> 
> Just wanted to add that I'm glad she seems to be taking accountability now, and I hope she is trying to rectify things with disappointed customers and hopefully doing everything in her power to improve her business if she intends to keep on going.


 She sure thought those same earrings were wonderful when she was going through them all before she shipped the packages out!  She was raving about all of them and what a great item they were when she posted a photo of one pair on the Facebook page. 

Like many others on here ...  I think this woman is in over her head and not handling it well.  Maybe her husband the successful businessman can give her some advice on how to talk to people, especially people who are/were customers and buying her product.  I would be fired if I acted toward customers like she has.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Zadidoll - I don't blame Patricia for losing patience with people who are trying to get product for free.  The only reason that she brought up money was so that people would understand that she had the resources to defend herself if necessary.


 You're under the impression that the members who have complained are trying to scam her for free products. Why can't you believe that the products she sent them is expired and is discontinued? Would you honestly pay for an expired or discontinued product if you were under the impression it's new? 

Let me give you an example of good business versus bad business.

*GOOD BUSINESS*

A few months ago, earlier this year, Birchbox sent out a BeFine products that contained SPF. The expiration date on the packages dated, I think, between 2009 and 2011. People posted about it here on MUT and posted pictures of their expired products. More and more people came forward. I contacted Birchbox and encouraged others to do the same thing. I also contact BeFine about it. Birchbox's response was to give those affected (14 box combinations out of 32 box combinations sent out) 100 points credited to their accounts. That was the equivalent to a refund. That satisfied many of Birchbox's members but others decided to request refunds and some cancelled their accounts with Birchbox.

BeFine's response was to issue those either free samples or a discount on their website. I had the chance to interview their marketing manager in regards to the situation to get their take on the matter and he was very pleasant and apologetic about it.

Of course there is MyGlam/Ipsy who had severe issues with shipping in January and February along with customers missing products among so many other things. Instead of threatening to sue people they worked with us bloggers and listened to their customers to improve their bags and the products in their bags. They continue to listen to their customers and take the good, the bad and the ugly comments to improve their business. Granted, many people are still skeptical about them and I don't blame them because they have the right to be skeptical as it's their opinion but again you don't see MyGlam/Ipsy staff going around threatening people with lawsuits. Personally I'm VERY happy with MyGlam now and earlier this year I was not.

*BAD BUSINESS*

Another company - similar to your friends - was buying products off EBay yet made all kinds of claims. Her representative, much like how you're here essentially representing Patricia, made similar claims out Gina/Silver (can't recall the owner's name) has cancer or had cancer, had an autistic son and other things when people were complaining about getting counterfeit items, expired items and discontinued items.

That lady also attempted to issue a cease and desist to get us (MUT staff) to pull that thread down because it was destroying her business (much like Patricia's claim). She even went after Sephora before someone asked a Sephora rep if Sephora participated in subscription services to which the answer was essentially no. Like your friend, she bought items off EBay but in her case she made the claim that she was working directly with the companies in questions such as MAC. MAC doesn't work with anyone other than Macy's and don't sell on discounted sites or sell wholesale. The more she tried to shut people up the more people - including myself - looked into what she had posted on her website and on Facebook.

Another thing Silver/Gina did was use images from Glossybox and other people's photos to pass off as her Posh Pods. In your friends case she had been using images from Colourbox and Shutterbox without having a license. She forwarded me the email response to Colourbox who merely requested that she not use their images without a license. That email was a long rant instead of a simple, "I'm sorry. I'll remove the images as soon as possible."

Then there was Box Monthly and how she sent out products that were dirty, appeared to be used (as in from her own Birchboxes) and damaged.

And of course there was GoGo Girlfriend who continued to charge people despite people canceling their accounts. Thankfully I listened to my gut on that and cancelled after my first box with them because I couldn't get over the dollar store feel with the products.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 1, 2012)

My apologies, you misunderstood.. cancer, tumors, ailments and diseases are no joke. I speak from firsthand knowledge. Maybe I was too harsh in the commentary, but I don't think anyone appreciates using an ailment or claiming to be charity oriented as a means to push your business ahead. Clarifying, the karma was referencing the business, not personal issues this Patty person is going through. I'm callous, but not that big of an a hole. But that has no bearing on a company sending products that are expired and not safe for use. That's not exemplary of a good business standard and is subpar. I was thisclose to getting a box and am glad I passed. That's me and my opinion.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 1, 2012)

And the private messages on Facebook. Talk about bad karma. Your friend really shouldn't be stockpiling so much bad karma in her situation.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You should ask your friend Patty to show you the emails she sent out to people over the last three days.


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 1, 2012)

I have been watching this thread for days and I think it is time I broke my silence.  I am the reviewer that posted a great "unboxing" when I first received this box.  I stayed quiet at first (despite being disappointed at the bad products I received) to give the business a chance to rectify things.  Unfortunately - they were not.  That being said - I would like to say a few things now. 

1. I did post an update to my original review regarding the expired products.  This is inexcusable and the fact that Patty is trying to put lipstick on a pig by calling them "discontinued" is insulting to her customers.  Whether or not a product is discontinued it has a certain shelf life - an amount of time that it is considered safe to use by the FDA.  This is why many products (even if they haven't been discontinued) are REMOVED from store shelves.  They are not safe for use period. 

2. To add insult to injury, Patty was/is requiring her customers to PAY to ship back bad merchandise to then hopefully receive a replacement product.  This is just a horrible business model.  It is one thing to request the customer pay to send back something that they just didn't like - but expired cosmetics is equivalent to getting a broken vase - it is worthless.  Why should the customer be out additional money to return something that has no value? It was the businesses error that the customer received a worthless product - in this case the business clearly did not check the merchandise carefully before sending it out.  Additionally - why would the customer want to risk getting a "replacement" that is likely to be bad as well?  If anything, the business should be willing to at least give a partial refund or replace with a non cosmetic item (which removes the risk of the expired cosmetics being a replacement).

3. As the confidence in this business has already been broken (by the expired &amp; outdated cosmetics) the customers are doubting the quality of the rest of the merchandise (and with good reason).  Based on solid research - there is a preponderance of evidence that other items included in this box were illegitimate.  The business promised Betsey Johnson or Big Buddha sunglasses.  Many of the sunglasses received were not even stamped with a logo by one of these designers.  Additionally, those that were, do not match the correct specifications of a true designer item (the labels are incorrect etc).  Also, the business itself initially stated that the earrings were QVC earrings (NOT QVC Quality - which is a huge difference) and were valued at $80.  The business has now even admitted that the earrings could not be valued at that price and has now said that they are valued at $10.  While it is good that the business is taking SOME responsibility here - that does not help the original customers who were promised a box valued at $100.  This is a clear example of misrepresentation of goods. 

For Patty - and Patty's friends - I suggest you take off the blinders and stop making excuses and saying that people are ganging up on her.  These people have legitimate complaints with this business and its practices especially considering that the business has refused to communicate them to work out a resolution.  It has been said before and I am sure it will be said again - this is NOT personal.  This is business.  It is a hard lesson to learn - but one that must be learned by any successful businessperson.  At the end of the day - do right by your customers and they will do right by you.  

(sorry that this was so long - I know a lot of this has been said already but I had to get it off my chest)


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 1, 2012)

The Borghese nail polish sells for $3-$5, I wonder what the equivalent value purses that were replaced look like...


----------



## classybroad (Oct 1, 2012)

WOW! Just read this whole thread. So sorry for all the ladies who lost $25 on expired goods. Anyone contact and get a response from paypal yet?


----------



## classybroad (Oct 1, 2012)

I just went to the Facebook site. There is NO negative comments. That is going to mislead potential new customers.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i think it's great that you're happy! i just hope you know that for what you paid for, you could've gotten more (or better) elsewhere.
> 
> ...


 Ok, so lets play devils advocate here and tally this up.

She paid

$5.50 to ship

$1.50 for paypal fees

$3 for earrings (we are guessing)

$3 for sunglasses (we are guessing)

$5 for stila (again guessing)

$5 for avon, and

$2 for borgasa (guessing very low)

that equals *$25 based on YOUR own calcualations!!! *

Even based on those guesses from you google geniouses, it still shows she BROKE EVEN sending out these boxes. what were you expecting, to pay $25, free shipping for $100 worth of goods and have her pay $50 out of pocket? well thats just very stupid on your part. 

wanna know what these "sample" boxes monthly costs are that you pay $10 for?  high end beauty samples are sold by the lots of THOUSANDS and are .20 to 40 cents a piece. so in reality, she could send you complainers a box of sunglasses and 5 beauty samples for $10 and make more than sending out full sized items. yet you arent swarming other pages complaining about their sample sizes! so next time you are so appreciative of your high end sample sized items, i hope you enjoy being ripped off as well.

Yes, the expired cosmetics are bad. everyone makes mistakes, maybe if you'd approach it like a grown up and be mature about it she would have been able to correct it. She told me once my friend  paid to ship her expired moisturizer back, she would send her something else PLUS refund the shipping fee on paypal. she has to be careful about just issuing refunds etc, she is the business and we are the customer - just like returning other items, you always pay shipping so they know they arent sending a replacement item and never getting the damaged one back. has it occured to you that she NEEDS the expired items back to get a refund from her distributor? probably not because none of you have ever ran a business or have a nickles value of how to even begin. 

I do not know her personally but have seen from her facebook that she has been suffering with a brain tumor, has been screwed by another beauty company and decided to start this, and has an autistic child as well as other life issues.

her goal was to get us awesome values of full sized products. she had a hiccup and is trying to fix it. if you guys would stop circling her like wolves and let her FIX this, you will be in awe of what she has in store! 

also, for the costs of things. who cares if she paid $25 for the items and charged us $50? thats business! you cant expect her to take a loss to give us a service can you? she bought in BULK and got a deal in order to do this, like all other companies do. unless you can afford to buy 500 of each item you should be grateful she made the investment and is sharing her deals with us! 

heres a youtube video i made - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpeYo0noQwQ&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 1, 2012)

Also, Your beloved admin that posted info... emailed an offer to "smoothe things over" and delete this thread and actually PROMOTE for red carpet box if she was willing to pay. when she declined, the admin took it upon herself to find more dirt and post it... the word extortion comes to mind here....

ALSO, I offered to buy a pair of earrings that someone was displeased with and was told she wants $30 for them!! you paid $25 for 5 items and said you think they are cheap so why ask me for $30!?

this whole thing SCREAMS shady that you guys want free items and to get your money back which is sad.

I UNDERSTAND THE EXPIRED ITEMS, but as far as not liking them or doubing if they are authentic? thats a risk you take with any box!

I have a lot of experience with paypal and let me tell you, its not going to fly and you guys can lose your account for filing false disputes so i hope you think with your own head before you follow the lead of someone trying to be greedy.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Your beloved admin that posted info... emailed an offer to "smoothe things over" and delete this thread and actually PROMOTE for red carpet box if she was willing to pay. when she declined, the admin took it upon herself to find more dirt and post it... the word extortion comes to mind here....


 That's hilarious. I very much doubt that happened.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Your beloved admin that posted info... emailed an offer to "smoothe things over" and delete this thread and actually PROMOTE for red carpet box if she was willing to pay. when she declined, the admin took it upon herself to find more dirt and post it... the word extortion comes to mind here....


 Excuse you? I've never ever offered to deleted this thread nor promote RCB if she were willing to pay. You are making liable accusations there for which you can be held accountable. I am aware that Patricia was in contact with MUT's advertising department - which I have nothing to do with. Also, ALL moderators on MUT tell those with companies that they cannot post on MUT unless they are an advertiser. ALL members - including you when you clicked on I AGREE - agree to the Terms of Service.



> Forum Rules and Regulations Makeup Talk is open to the general public for free, all others (companies, business owners and representatives) must purchase an advertising plan if you wish to post on Makeup Talk.   This is a public website/forum where your ideas can be expressed. Opinions expressed are the views of the person posting the message and do not reflect the positions of any officer or staff of MakeupTalk.com. We do not necessarily condone, endorse, support, encourage or agree with the comments, opinions of the message board posts/threads posted. MakeupTalk.com is not responsible for the materials posted by its participants.
> By not following these rules herein, could result in banning of the IP address/usernames at any staff member's discretion and without warning.
> 
> MakeupTalk was created to help people that enjoy beauty products, makeup, cosmetics, makeup faces of the day, nails of the day, and skin care, hair care, bath and body, fun polls, fitness, product reviews, and beauty swaps.
> ...


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's hilarious. I very much doubt that happened.


 If she has nothing to hide, she should post permissions for the email to be posted. its $350, $500 or $750 for "advertising" and deleting negative things etc - each level has a specific "plan" for success of the business.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI do not know her personally but have seen from her facebook that she has been suffering with a brain tumor, has been screwed by another beauty company and decided to start this, and has an autistic child as well as other life issues.


 This statement right here and many others posted by her friends proves she is having a hard time with life. If she has a brain tumor and an autistic child she has to be insanely busy, tired, sick, and probably all around overwhelmed. My heart goes out to her for these reasons. Having said that, if these things were happening I have to once again ask, why was she thinking she had the time and resources to start a company?

I am amused at the people who joined this forum in the last couple of days to criticize a group of people you feel are too critical.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> doubting if they are authentic? thats a risk you take with any box!


 That is ILLEGAL! If you are dealing with a real legitimate company they would not send you counterfeit goods!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 2, 2012)

Amanda if you take a look around I'm pretty sure all of us know how this box thing works as we are all box subscribers ! Just goes to show if you don't know her personally or have anything to do with the company So you keep saying would you know anything about people's personal disputes which leads me to think you may be working with patty which leads me to not to listen to you! We are not new to the ball game! Trust me


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This statement right here and many others posted by her friends proves she is having a hard time with life. If she has a brain tumor and an autistic child she has to be insanely busy, tired, sick, and probably all around overwhelmed. My heart goes out to her for these reasons. Having said that, if these things were happening I have to once again ask, why was she thinking she had the time and resources to start a company?
> 
> I am amused at the people who joined this forum in the last couple of days to criticize a group of people you feel are too critical.


 This is a passion of hers to fix what happened with the other company. this is why i firmly believe she would never intentionally rip anyone off! If she was approached in a proper manner she could have resolved these issues but instead it turned into this drama!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amanda if you take a look around I'm pretty sure all of us know how this box thing works as we are all box subscribers ! Just goes to show if you don't know her personally or have anything to do with the company So you keep saying would you know anything about people's personal disputes which leads me to think you may be working with patty which leads me to not to listen to you!
> 
> We are not new to the ball game! Trust me


 Says the girl who got $30 cream free and left it out of her video until you were called out on it? yes, very trustworthy right there!! lets listen to someone like that... smh


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 2, 2012)

Amanda not sure if you can read or if you just clearly jump into ith ! If you know anything about my channel I do box reviews! A gift is not a part of my box and I will not be adding it but it was mentioned under the video but you love to just go on and on about silly things!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amanda not sure if you can read or if you just clearly jump into things you don't know what your dealing with ! If you know anything about my channel I do box reviews! A gift is not a part of my box and I will not be adding it but it was mentioned under the video but you love to just go on and on about silly things!


 Yet as soon as i called you out on it, you added it to the description (it was NOT there before) and clicked subscribe to my youtube account... yeah sounds like you have too much time on your hands!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

If she mails out boxes tomorrow with the same shady products in question then it will become obvious what her intentions are. Lets hope she actually tries to fix this.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she mails out boxes tomorrow with the same shady products in question then it will become obvious what her intentions are. Lets hope she actually tries to fix this.


 Well she posted ten minutes ago she's sending out the sunglasses tomorrow...


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a passion of hers to fix what happened with the other company. this is why i firmly believe she would never intentionally rip anyone off! If she was approached in a proper manner she could have resolved these issues but instead it turned into this drama!


I do understand passion for stuff. I just think that instead of sending in her friends to defend the negative reviews she could have opted to be up front with her subscribers. When someone is honest from the beginning I think you will find a lot of these ladies have an amazing amount of patience and understanding. So while her initial idea may have been completely innocent things got muddied up when people were told one thing and given another.

As someone who has subscribed to most popular boxes out there, I have been burned by a few for different reasons. I choose my subscriptions by viewing past boxes openings on the web or new ads showing the goodies they intend to promote. Either way, I join because something enticed me. If someone does the bait and switch it is frustrating. The bottom line is no one wants to feel they got screwed out of their money.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 2, 2012)

I clicked on your channel and found out it was you because you were acting as though you were patty ! Speaking for her I went to your channel to find its miss Amanda surprise looks like you have to much time if you ask me!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I do not know her personally but have seen from her facebook that she has been suffering with a brain tumor, has been screwed by another beauty company and decided to start this, and has an autistic child as well as other life issues.


 And EVERY bit of that information is completely irrelevant to how she conducts business.


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ALSO, I offered to buy a pair of earrings that someone was displeased with and was told she wants $30 for them!! you paid $25 for 5 items and said you think they are cheap so why ask me for $30!?
> 
> this whole thing SCREAMS shady that you guys want free items and to get your money back which is sad.


 Just wondering, are you referring to your offer to me to buy the earrings from me? bc just in case i never told you a number, i told you to make me an offer... Just saying just in case...

Also no one is trying to get free items.* everyone here is willing to return everything for a refund. &amp; i think i can speak for everyone in terms of that.* o think you people against us expressing ourselves negatively about the company keep turning our words against us and misinterpreting us to make us look bad and RCB as the victim. That is shady!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she mails out boxes tomorrow with the same shady products in question then it will become obvious what her intentions are. Lets hope she actually tries to fix this.


 That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Your beloved admin that posted info... emailed an offer to "smoothe things over" and delete this thread and actually PROMOTE for red carpet box if she was willing to pay. when she declined, the admin took it upon herself to find more dirt and post it... the word extortion comes to mind here....
> 
> ...


hahaha. I really doubt your first statement. As for taking risks with boxes, I subscribe to multiple boxes and authenticity and quality are two things I'm not concerned about because these companies have sound backing from investors and work with makeup, skincare, etc. companies directly to acquire samples and products. And if any problems should arrive (and they have), I have found their customer service to be unbiased and objective, courteous, and helpful.  Also, your experience with paypal should tell you that they are very pro-customer and there is more than enough evidence for anyone to prove her paypal claim and receive a legitimate  and not ill gotten refund.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she has nothing to hide, she should post permissions for the email to be posted. its $350, $500 or $750 for "advertising" and deleting negative things etc - each level has a specific "plan" for success of the business.


 Um, the ToS CLEARLY states that companies are NOT to post about their products unless they are paying for advertising space; this is NOT uncommon. There is a MMU maker here who does not discuss her line FOR THAT EXACT reason.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I really don't get where this is coming from. No one here has said they want free items, they just want the items they thought they were paying for, not expired or possibly fake items.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


 she is still sending out the glasses so I don't think she really cares. sorry.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering, are you referring to your offer to me to buy the earrings from me? bc just in case i never told you a number, i told you to make me an offer... Just saying just in case...
> 
> Also no one is trying to get free items.* everyone here is willing to return everything for a refund. &amp; i think i can speak for everyone in terms of that.* o think you people against us expressing ourselves negatively about the company keep turning our words against us and misinterpreting us to make us look bad and RCB as the victim. That is shady!


 I have no idea who anyone is based on screen names. a few of you got the same earrings so i dont know. however, you cannot speak for everyone because one of the main complaints, told her she could not return the items because she "threw them away" and wants her money back. surely anyone can see that there isnt any way to refund something like that.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she is still sending out the glasses so I don't think she really cares. sorry.


 many of you have already confirmed they are authentic.... you have the option not to pay for your box. shes telling you whats in it, make an educated decison. i have no doubt mine are authentic, they say the brand in 3 places on them.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


 We have a lot of members who love or absolutely hate what they receive in their sub boxes. Some of them love it one month and hate the same box the next. In August I saw a ton of people extremely unhappy with a very popular box around here (myself included). Tons of people still sub to that box because they did like it. This forum has always allowed us to post not just facts but our opinions, good or bad about products. We are passionate about it because we love it. We always tell each other when things go bad because a lot of members have lost cash on freshly started subscriptions. We warn each other. Having said that, when a few of us start oooohing and aaahhhing over a new box, we also promote it because we want to share the goodies.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gifyet you arent swarming other pages complaining about their sample sizes!


 you should check out some of the birchbox threads....


----------



## bluelion (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


 Isn't the next box exactly the same as the first? Minus the Stila products, I guess.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't the next box exactly the same as the first? Minus the Stila products, I guess.


 You'll see soon enough!! Lots of goodies.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you should check out some of the birchbox threads....


 Which are frequently more complaint than anything else! That said, BB hasn't been a total punk-up as this was.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you should check out some of the birchbox threads....


That's exactly what I was talking about up there lol


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gifyet you arent swarming other pages complaining about their sample sizes!
> you should check out some of the birchbox threads....
> ...


----------



## Roxstar (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate to put it this way because, I believe that Patty had no ill will (at first), regardless if she was just trying to make a quick buck by buying lots and reselling (nothing wrong with that if they are what was promised and safe to use) or that she honestly believed in what she was doing. I personally think that a $25 refund for expired cosmetics would be cheaper than the doctor bills of someone unaware, who had trust in a "business" to provide fresh products as promised. We aren't just talking about sunglasses here; we are talking about things that either go on our face, in/around our eyes, or on our lips. Completely unacceptable and dangerous.

I will say that I believe and, am grateful that MUT has such honest ladies who most likely are NOT looking for drama. They and I, just don't want to see anyone get hurt or scammed. And this (because it apparently matters) is coming from someone who did purchase a box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

am i the only one who finds it highly suspicious that all these supporters of red carpet come in acting like they have inside knowledge about it, even though they are allegedly just customers too.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


 Too be honest, it's not the people who are unhappy that's giving me a negative opinion about her company. It's the people who are defending her... I don't need a sob story, info about her personal life, her illness, etc. Business is business.

And what's up with the hostility coming from those who are defending her?

Honestly, I would have given this box a chance like i do with the other sub boxes(pink package and boxmonthly) out there, but now, nope, not so much. The way she handles customers is very unprofessional... I can understand if she deletes comments on her facebook page(like glossybox), but sending legal threats through messages because of a bad review? seriously? And then attacking an admin who stayed quiet...

Also, based on your video, how can a purse fit that small flat rate priority box? If she had the intention of sending the purses in the first place, she would have at least sent a slightly bigger box. I believe her reason for not sending out the purses in the first place was because the purses don't fit... well no wonder...

I don't see her company sincere at all. 25 boxes is not hard to manage. She would have caught those expired items, planned accordingly so everything that was promised was sent, and be more professional towards her customers if she really was sincere.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 2, 2012)

Every time I read a new update it just has me rolling on the floor lol style! So she advertised her company to start off with 50 special vip spots! She shipped out our boxes took extrea 25 slots and has upgraded the box for them with things that were suppost to be in the origianl boxes ! This has become the biggest joke!Â


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

How do you know 45 were pleased? Not everyone who was displeased is posting here or even knows about this place. And as to your previous comment about the box content, we all know where the legitimate companies get their products- through vendor relationships. They don't buy cheap wholesale lots and expired products off shady websites and eBay. There is no way to produce quality boxes and stay in business without relationships with vendors who mass produce samples for promotional purposes.

As to your unfounded accusations against Zadi, please provide proof. I have seen the vitriol your beloved Patty spewed at members here, calling them names and insulting them. Mods here had conversations screen capped, then sent to them. You cannot expect to have any reasonable person to take you seriously if you refuse to provide proof.

And didn't the PoshPod woman have an autistic son? Can you explain why personal circumstances matter or give you a pass on professionalism?



> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is all im saying - dont let the opinion of 4(?) unhappy people posting over and over, sway your own opinion. even if 5 were unhappy, that leaves 45 that were pleased,and percentage wise, thats GREAT for any company let alone a brand new company. I firmly believe in her and her business and think you ladies that are trying to keep your products &amp; get your money back (reguardless of if you "threw them away" or not) are going to regret your decision to make so much noise instead of maturely try to work it out with the owner. I will be sure to post updates on the next box, and im sure its going to be awesome.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 2, 2012)

There were more unhappy people...I saw myself MULTIPLE people post about being disappointed on FB, which she promptly deleted.

And yes, that's just what everyone here wants - free expired cosmetics, dollar store earrings, and a free eye infection! Good call!


----------



## wvg88 (Oct 2, 2012)

for the record, im not a sock puppet.... just a satisfied customer.  thanks.


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 2, 2012)

Amanda - I think that what you are missing is that there was not option to work this out with Patty.  Every person who has come to her with concerns regarding the contents of their boxes has been blocked from communicating with her.  Not to mention, if anything even slightly negative is posted on her Facebook page - she deletes it (ie warnings to other members to check their products etc). 

Patty has made zero attempt to rectify things and only continues to make it worse by not doing right by her customers.  This isn't about free merchandise - and I find it hard to believe that if LBB or some other company that you buy things from sent you something that was completely worthless that you would be happy to send it back to them on your dime.  Of COURSE NOT.  In those types of situations, companies provide a shipping label for return of the damaged goods or oftentimes tell the customer that no return is necessary and simply replace the item.  You are living in a fantasy world if you think it should be different for Red Carpet Box.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

So going by Amanda's logic, three "satisfied customers" have now posted here. I guess that means 47 unhappy ones. Not a good average by any measure.


----------



## lovelywhim (Oct 2, 2012)

Reading about the experiences some of you have had and how Red Carpet Box is responding got me thinking... Is there an agency that the Red Carpet Box can be reported to? It may be the best way to deal with the situation. I wonder if the Better Business Bureau would look into the RCB's practices. The expired products, misinterpretation of the business and products to be provided, and her refusal to speak to customers who are unsatisfied with the products (even if it is just on Facebook) are enough to get someone to look into the business. It's worth a try.


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

Here is the Borghese Nail Polish I received! That she claimed to replace the purses with?

http://www.amazon.com/Borghese-Lacquer-Polish-B150-Cannoli/dp/B002HHIYVQ

Also on that eBay posting of the bulk glasses, mine are in the front row, I believe the 2nd pair, the all yellow ones!

When I researched my box, my box total came out to under $16.00! And both my make ups were expired my lip gloss and the eyeliner!

My earrings look like they came from the dollar store.

 Patty original boasted that we were getting $80 earrings from QVC. I received my box and was so shocked at the earrings and very disappointed!   I have a friend who works for QVC and emailed her a picture of my earrings and she could not find them in their system, so I went to post about it and that's when I saw Patty's pictures of the earrings she posted for the next 25 VIP members and there is where I saw the statement had changed from QVC to QVC quality, so I made a post, I wasn't rude to her, didn't even bring up the expired make up that I received.  Just stated that we should have been told the quality of the earrings prior to them being shipped.  She responded very rudely to me and before I could even see her response back to me( I was away from my home at the time she responded to my post) she deleted her rude response to me and deleted my post, blocked from her RCB page and blocked me from emailing her! Thankfully my friend had been on RCB at the time of her posting to my post and she screened shot the response to me, so I was able to read what she wrote to me! Very Very unprofessional!

I know we take a risk when doing box subscriptions, but to receive expired products and $80 earrings that look like something the dollar tree would sell is unacceptable!  My Betesy Johnson glasses look like someone 20 years old would wear, I'm over 40 and bright yellow glasses aren't for me! And the closest thing I can find to them on eBay they are going for $4.00 I also checked end of sale listings on eBay and not one pair that has sold went for more than $4.00!

Here are some photos of my items! I prefer to return them and have a refund of my $25 and she can mail to someone else! She misrepresented these items from the get go and what we were going to receive to begin with as well!

And to her friend, I don't want free product, I'm sticking these items back in a box and shipping them back to her with everything imaginable to protect me through USPS and filing a paypal claim! So NO I don't want free product!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

I did approach her in a professional manner, I posted a response saying she should have informed us that the earrings were metal and plastic and that the pair I received looked like something I could get at a dollar store! In response from her I got a rude reply not business professional and my post deleted and blocked from RCB and blocked from emailing her! I never once was rude to her, just made a statement that I was displeased with my earrings that I received and felt that we were misguided on the $80 value of these said earrings! Never once did I cause drama with her or her business, and I was banned and blocked! I was even willing to give it another month, as I knew this was the 1st month! But she took offense to a statement that wasn't against her, it was against the quality of a product and I was blocked! I never even got to email her on the expired make up because I was blocked! So how am I suppose to rectify this if I cannot contact her?


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

You pay more for shipping than the actual polish!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a passion of hers to fix what happened with the other company. this is why i firmly believe she would never intentionally rip anyone off! If she was approached in a proper manner she could have resolved these issues but instead it turned into this drama!


I did approach her in a professional manner, I posted a response saying she should have informed us that the earrings were metal and plastic and that the pair I received looked like something I could get at a dollar store! In response from her I got a rude reply not business professional and my post deleted and blocked from RCB and blocked from emailing her! I never once was rude to her, just made a statement that I was displeased with my earrings that I received and felt that we were misguided on the $80 value of these said earrings! Never once did I cause drama with her or her business, and I was banned and blocked! I was even willing to give it another month, as I knew this was the 1st month! But she took offense to a statement that wasn't against her, it was against the quality of a product and I was blocked! I never even got to email her on the expired make up because I was blocked! So how am I suppose to rectify this if I cannot contact her?

Sorry I meant to quote Amanda's post and hit reply and typed my message and posted and realized I didn't quote Amanda's post for my response! LOL!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You pay more for shipping than the actual polish!


 Right!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone remember that website that you enter in information on a box of cosmetics and it tells you the expiration dates? I am going to be making a paypal dispute, I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

*cough, cough*

So, um. Your box is basically a personal shopping experience where she picks out what you're going to wear and you get the benefit of a $25.00 price tag from her buying sprees and bulk shopping.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone remember that website that you enter in information on a box of cosmetics and it tells you the expiration dates? I am going to be making a paypal dispute, I just want to make sure I have all my ducks in a row.


 http://checkcosmetic.net/

i think this is the one


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

It is!! Thanks, looks like Stila isn't on there though ):



> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://checkcosmetic.net/
> 
> i think this is the one


----------



## stacyntx (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't know that existed.



> http://checkcosmetic.net/


 Now I want to go home and check all my stash at home. I bet many I have been holding onto will be older than I remember. Guess it will be a good excuse to throw them out and start over. My husband will appreciate the extra space but probably not the expense of replacing my favorites!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out. PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant. As far as the goods coming to $16, yes plus $6.50 in shipping and fees she would have made $2.50 a box .... boy she must be rolling in the dough from this alleged scam! Really, think about it.... would all this BS be worth $125?? I think not. Her Facebook and website state exchanges only, no refunds and that was made clear. Expires items are being replaced and items that don't satisfy your "standards" or you don't like, will just have to deal with. That's not a legatamate claim for a PayPal refund. Her contact info is on her website.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out.
> 
> PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant.
> ...


 How is it that you're just another customer, yet you're privvy to all these details? If you are in fact, just another customer, it would be unprofessional AGAIN that the business owner would be sharing these details about another customer (satisfied or otherwise) with you. 

Good job, but your puppet strings are showing.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow.  This gets worse and worse with the minions running in to over-share personal information.  Yikes.  Personally, I'd be pissed if my friends went off on a forum spreading my personal life.  Anyway...

Hope things get worked out for everyone.  And so glad that I didn't buy into this one.

I don't think people would have such issue if it hadn't been promoted as being SUPERAWESOMESAUCE $100 VALUE!  I mean, I like costume jewelry as much as the next guy.  And...yes, I buy knock-off Brighton-looking jewelry all the time...but it is never shown to me as authentic Brighton or being touted as being worth $80, when I'm getting them for $10.  

The whole thing with the overly syrupy reviews and gushing on the Facebook page would absolutely turn me off.  I would immediately start googling and find out more information.  Heck, I did that with Birchbox, MyGlam/Ipsy and Sample Society and they let non-gushing syrupy people's comments on their Facebook page stay...so at least I wouldn't be duped into thinking I'm getting something I'm not.  That being said, Birchbox better step up their game...seriously.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

i'd still like to know how all of these "supporters" who are allegedly merely customers seem to know so much about behind the scenes things 





if the owner is giving them play-by-plays  of all of her personal drama, then that is highly unprofessional, especially since she has already proven herself to be untrustworthy by making false promises.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

There is no need to be nasty. Some of us were unhappy with dollar tree earrings, if that is your style, go right ahead! Paypal does NOT care what her "rules" are, trust me. She has to abide by THEIR rules, she can't make up her own. If she stated that we're getting $80 earrings and they were not in there, it's something PayPal should take into consideration.



> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out.
> PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant.
> ...


 In other news, it looks like the Borghese polish is good (at least the one I received):

Date of manufacture: 2012
General shelf life: 36 months



 Valid at least for the next
3 years


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out.
> 
> PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant.
> ...


 Uh, see, right there?  That's a bullying technique.  I'm certain people aren't going to respond well to someone telling them that they should just shut up and be happy with the expired crap that was sent to them.  

Also, might want to invest in a spell checker or proof-reading a bit.  Constructive criticism.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

Did anyone else receive a Stila Lip Glaze Stick? I can't seem to find any information about Stila's website since they don't carry them. All I can find are reviews and them for sell on Amazon, Ebay and BeautyCrunch (who sells discontinued items I believe).

I am assuming I received a discontinued item (not sure about expired) but I would never use it because I don't know. That is a wash for me.

I can't find ANY information on Big Buddha glasses either, they're incredibly flimsy and I always thought that BB was a high(er) end brand, better than Wal Mart quality at the very least, but these are not even Wal Mart worthy, IMO.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

Actually, her website and Facebook page were giving different answers for the refund issue. At one point she did indeed have up that she would issue a refund for expired goods.

Also, please back up your accusations against the mods. I don't think it is right that you continue to post on here after trashing them and attacking their credibility unless you are willing to put up the goods.



> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out.
> PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant.
> ...


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive a Stila Lip Glaze Stick? I can't seem to find any information about Stila's website since they don't carry them. All I can find are reviews and them for sell on Amazon, Ebay and BeautyCrunch (who sells discontinued items I believe).
> 
> ...


 On makeupalley, there are reviews for Stila Lip Glaze Sticks.  The second newest review was done 7/6/2010 and at that time, she said they had been discontinued and that she had purchased it at Costco a couple of years before she started using it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 2, 2012)

PayPal does not tolerate fraud or illegal activities. Your complaint has been noted in the record of the PayPal user you reported. If we find this user has violated our policies, we will investigate and take appropriate action. If this occurs, you may be contacted in the future about the status of your claim! I am honeslty just happy with this! She can only get away with it for so long!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

You all already KNOW I cant post the email from the MOD unless she gives permission which she hasnt done. if you want to see it posted, ask her to post her permission.

As far as me finding out about jessicas LOST paypal dispute, yes I was told because I am assisting her with some of her business needs since i myself have owned and operated my own businesses for the past 8 years.

You did recieve $80 valued earrings. RETAIL value, it doesnt matter if she paid a penny, they are retail valued as $80 - therefore it was not fraud. and since when does dollar store carry earrings? I've said it MANY times, i have sensitive ears and these did NOT make them sore, i cant use anything but real gold, or surgical steel and ive had mine in since Thursday with NO issues so, they may LOOK/feel cheap as far as some plastic parts but they are good earrings.

Her distributor has guaranteed the sunglasses are authentic and paypal has that proof.

as far as any EXCHANGES go, you would need to mail back the EXPIRED/DAMAGED (only items subject to being exchanged) to the address on the box (You know, her home address - look up her mansion on trulia, she doesnt need $2.50 a box, trust me!) and she can ship you an exchanged product.

Id really have hoped you ladies would have read into things. you take a chance with any box of getting items you dont like. for $25, you got sunglasses, jewelry, full sized brand name nail polish, avon eye liner and a stila cosmetic (all of the remaining have been returned for a refund BTW since the distributor was at fault - shes also personally checking all items now, she trusted this dealer not to ship her expired goods but is aware shes been ripped off and is taking every measure to ensure it doesnt happen again to her or to any of her subscribers!!)  - Like ive said, this is her DREAM. she was screwed over by the look bag and wants to do better than they did with her. Back off and let her fix things without attacking.

Paypal wont leave the merchant without her goods and her funds, the protection goes both ways.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't care if she paid $90, $2, or $79 for those earrings, THEY ARE NOT WORTH $80. That is the biggest joke I have ever heard!!

Stop being a keyboard warrior. No one cares what this lady has going on in her life, she sent us crap.


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You did recieve $80 valued earrings. RETAIL value, it doesnt matter if she paid a penny, they are retail valued as $80 - therefore it was not fraud. and since when does dollar store carry earrings?


 Patty herself made a post in which she said that the most she thought they were worth is $10 lol you people need to get your story straight before trying to defend yourself with things that only contradict each other.

And dollar stores have always carried earrings, maybe not all but i have seen them &amp; even the ones from there are better quality than the ones we got.

At this point I just consider this a lost and I'm not looking to get a refund or anything exchanged, is rlly not worth my time or efforts. I advice you ladies just next time take your $25 and go on the sale and clerance sections of your favorite stores. I have managed to get jeans for $5 from macys, so you can totally make better use of that money and hand pick the things you like yourself instead of living it to someone else's taste.

Regardless of all the drama I like to believe that RCB will take into consideration our negative feedback to try to improve its service. Patty is a smart woman and although i know she doesnt need any advice from us , since like she herself said has many resources, i think she wont want to keep getting unhappy costumers that will create a bad reputation to her business so she is going to probably think of ways to avoid situations like this. Just what i think for who ever cares anyway lol....


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all already KNOW I cant post the email from the MOD unless she gives permission which she hasnt done. if you want to see it posted, ask her to post her permission.
> 
> ...


 Just curious, what happened with the look bag?


----------



## Beautymomma (Oct 2, 2012)

Now she is claiming people blocked her.. Wow &amp; her other posts are just crazy!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

I just asked about sending back the products that were discontinued/expired and she told me to send them back and she will replace it with 3 pieces of jewelry. I don't want more $80 (read $1) jewelry nor do I feel like I should pay to send back the items when SHE sent them in the first place.

She insists that the discontinued items are ok but if I wanted discontinued items, I could have gone to ebay/amazon myself and purchased them. I sign up for boxes to discover new items that I can also purchase if I love them. I can't do that with discontinued items.

She told me that its in her terms of service blah blah blah.

I told her that I will not be subscribing to anymore boxes and I wish her the best of luck. Also told her there was no need to be defensive. If you send out discontinued/expired items, it is not the CUSTOMERS fault, I don't care if you lose money on the deal (even if it is the distributors fault), you should have checked and you should ONLY be buying items FROM the company, not some random distributor.

I am done with this box, I never said anything rude so any minions or keyboard warriors that want to harass myself or anyone else who has a legitimate opinion can just go away.

If I were Patty, I would be embarrassed if someone went onto a forum giving all my personal information about cancer or what have you. I would also be embarrassed if I told any of my customers that.

AND WHO CARES WHAT HER HOUSE LOOKS LIKE!? Just because you have a nice house, doesn't mean you don't want/love/need money! (and throwing her house into the mix, REALLY? I did google it, it looks like an 80s mansion at best).


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

I have told her I am done about 20 times and she keeps messaging me. SHEESH WOMAN!


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

Paypal will get multiple complaints about the same seller and that will trigger a much deeper investigation on her. They do not take false advertising or fraud lightly.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

Why would someone start a business and send out mailings with their personal home address on the return label??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Paypal wont leave the merchant without her goods and her funds, the protection goes both ways.


 paypal is known for telling customers to destroy counterfeit items rather than returning them. considering expired makeup items are a danger to the public if she decides to pawn them off on someone else who is not as makeup savvy, it is possible that if someone made the proper argument revealing the facts of this whole mess, paypal would make the same decision. stop trying to bully users here. you're not going to change anyone's view about the crap she sent out or the owner's life/intentions/whatever.

if she really did ask you to advise her because of your "business experience," that was a mistake, your belligerence is not making her business look better.


----------



## hrseangel (Oct 2, 2012)

I received the same earrings and they have sadly fallen apart already. The stone fell off the bottom when my daughter put them on. When I tried to fix them (I make jewelry and have tools) the metal broke due to the poor quality. They are now USELESS JUNK.

Rather than even dispute this with Patty, I will just chalk it up to being burnt again and move on.

I wonder why the Stila powder didn't come in a box, and I have no way to know if it is expired, I hope not, because for me that's the only thing I really liked.

Finding out the Sunglasses were possibly purchased in a bulk lot on Ebay makes me believe the are not real. Again sad...and I wont be giving them as a gift like I had hope to.

*I'm done with start-up boxes, and that is a sad thing for me because I like to give people a chance. *BoxMonthly got me...Red Carpet Box=fail.

This kind of thing really makes it hard on a legit sub box to start up because most will be wary of new services.

Quote:Originally Posted by *MommaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the Borghese Nail Polish I received! That she claimed to replace the purses with?

http://www.amazon.com/Borghese-Lacquer-Polish-B150-Cannoli/dp/B002HHIYVQ

Also on that eBay posting of the bulk glasses, mine are in the front row, I believe the 2nd pair, the all yellow ones!

When I researched my box, my box total came out to under $16.00! And both my make ups were expired my lip gloss and the eyeliner!

My earrings look like they came from the dollar store.

 Patty original boasted that we were getting $80 earrings from QVC. I received my box and was so shocked at the earrings and very disappointed!   I have a friend who works for QVC and emailed her a picture of my earrings and she could not find them in their system, so I went to post about it and that's when I saw Patty's pictures of the earrings she posted for the next 25 VIP members and there is where I saw the statement had changed from QVC to QVC quality, so I made a post, I wasn't rude to her, didn't even bring up the expired make up that I received.  Just stated that we should have been told the quality of the earrings prior to them being shipped.  She responded very rudely to me and before I could even see her response back to me( I was away from my home at the time she responded to my post) she deleted her rude response to me and deleted my post, blocked from her RCB page and blocked me from emailing her! Thankfully my friend had been on RCB at the time of her posting to my post and she screened shot the response to me, so I was able to read what she wrote to me! Very Very unprofessional!

I know we take a risk when doing box subscriptions, but to receive expired products and $80 earrings that look like something the dollar tree would sell is unacceptable!  My Betesy Johnson glasses look like someone 20 years old would wear, I'm over 40 and bright yellow glasses aren't for me! And the closest thing I can find to them on eBay they are going for $4.00 I also checked end of sale listings on eBay and not one pair that has sold went for more than $4.00!

Here are some photos of my items! I prefer to return them and have a refund of my $25 and she can mail to someone else! She misrepresented these items from the get go and what we were going to receive to begin with as well!

And to her friend, I don't want free product, I'm sticking these items back in a box and shipping them back to her with everything imaginable to protect me through USPS and filing a paypal claim! So NO I don't want free product!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, ladies, for the heads up!  I'm a huge fan of subscription boxes, and this one interested me, initially.  I am so sorry you had to, not only lose out on $, but be subjected to attacks by the owner.  I hope you all get your money back. 

I would have more respect for the owner if she would come out and ask for donations, rather than to sell worthless junk to unsuspecting customers.

Patty needs to realize that her friends (who are supposedly just customers who happen to know personal business information regarding other customers) are proving to be more of a hindrance to her business.  I am happy they are exposing this slipshod company for what they are, but it's definitely something she needs to consider before unleashing her attack dogs.

Thank goodness for this site that offers freedom of speech &amp; opinions.  I feel so bad for the potential customers who could lose out $ if they decide to purchase from this shady outfit.  What scares me the most, is how customers who mentioned  the expired products were blocked.  How the heck are they supposed to work anything out when communication is cut off? 

I am also very leery of counterfeit and expired cosmetics.  ILLEGAL and UNSAFE are two words that come to mind.

I also wanted to encourage all of you to file disputes and report this- not because you want your money back, but to prevent this from happening to others.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gifPatty needs to realize that her friends (who are supposedly just customers who happen to know personal business information regarding other customers) are proving to be more of a hindrance to her business.  I am happy they are exposing this slipshod company for what they are, but it's definitely something she needs to consider before unleashing her attack dogs.


 This is very true. This whole situation would have probably gone away with some honesty, an apology and a few refunds/exchanges. Because of her "keyboard warriors" she is getting in much deeper with many paypal disputes and a whole lot of bad press. They didn't do any defending. They just aggravated the situation even more, causing more people to be aware of the negativity surrounding her business.


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder why the Stila powder didn't come in a box, and I have no way to know if it is expired, I hope not, because for me that's the only thing I really liked.


 On Sept. 25th RCB posted:

"Just as an FYI: I had to unbox some cosmetics and they are still sealed and untouched (doesn't affect their integrity at all) so that your designer sunglasses would be further protected..."


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 2, 2012)

The more they post, the more angry I get- and I wasn't even one of the unlucky customers who was scammed!!  They are highly suspicious, and continually change their persona- first it's a personal friend.  Next, it's a customer.  Next, it's a customer who is assisting and happens to be a business person (I wouldn't be touting that one, btw, because again, it is a poor reflection on the business).  The defenders are creating all these different personas in a poor effort to lend RCB credibility, and it is having the opposite effect!  I would be livid if my minions were spreading my personal info on public forums, in a misguided effort to prove I live in a "mansion".  One can argue it is printed on the labels for all to see, but that is still not smart or safe.  The threats and  bullying are why I want you all to do the right thing and report this.


----------



## Ineri218 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank You Ladies for the heads up. I only have this to say.......BBB Better Business Bureau.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

BBB can't do anything other than mediate the situation in an attempt to help the customer. Of course they have the rating system. Attorney General on the other hand can do more including going after the owner of the computer for fraud if the ATG determines there's a case.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Oct 2, 2012)

Update on my lost box - it's in usps la la land apparently, hasn't updated since 9/24.  I just received a very nice email apology from Patty &amp; a refund through paypal.  I did not know her before this so please don't lump me in with her friends that are on here defending her, but she has been very nice to me.  I am not sure why my experience has been different than most others but it has.  Now what to spend my $25 on




  I'm thinking I will give glossybox a try!  I have birchbox &amp; ipsy so I'm looking for something new.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank You Ladies for the heads up. I only have this to say.......BBB Better Business Bureau.


 Exactly!!

I have watched from the background and haven't complained to her, so I remain a facebook friend and continue to watch the train wreck. The way she presents herself is SO unprofessional. I literally don't have to waste any energy on this, I know because of her and her "friends" actions and words, the business will fail. If I took one look at her facebook page without all the background information and negative comments she has deleted, I would still stay a mile away. I take it as a lesson learned, I only spent $25 to know never to do business with her again.

I can't believe this has blown up to this level. I know if she truly let her potential customers see the negative reviews on her facebook page, along with the good ones, she would have no new clients.

Her friends that defend her on here only make her look worse and make themselves look remedial with their comments and accusations towards other members. I only feel sorry for the potential clients who don't know that MUT exists and don't have a true idea of what they are getting themselves into.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does every shady subscription service owner have cancer?


 I thought the same thing. It's so ri-donk-ulous.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think you know what's really going on here. I don't know if its because patty is lying to you or what. Patty does not have a distributor. She bought them from someone who sells fake sunglasses on ebay in bulk. Almost every fake seller guarantees their stuff is authentic. I do not believe paypal has any proof whatsoever. 

Those earrings are not retail value 80 dollars. Just because the shady website sold them with a price sticker slapped on them means nothing. They could have put a $500 sticker on them, it doesn't mean they are worth that. Its a very shady marketing gimmick to fool people. Stores who actually sell those just say "we normally sell these for 80 but today I can give them to you for 15 bucks!" They never sell them for what they say they do. The fact the website advertises them as "QVC quality" Is a big tip off about how shady they are. I wonder what QVC would have to say about the use of their name? They may be decent earrings and one step up from Claires for all I know. The fact you haven't had a reaction just means what you are allergic to is not mixed in the metal.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

Amanda, also, it is nice you are trying to help her but you need to step away from it. She could get herself in a lot of  legal trouble and you probably don't want to be involved in any way.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://checkcosmetic.net/
> 
> i think this is the one


Awesome!  Thank you, Dalisay!


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 2, 2012)

I love watching these threads from a distance because of morbid curiosity.  I usually won't even buy online from companies that use stock fonts in their logos, call me skeptical right?

Anyway, can one of the internet heroes defend the illegal use of stock photography on the Red Carpet Box website?  Seeing watermarked images on 'professional' pages really irks me, it is plain old theft.  This isn't the first time I've seen it--sometimes it's just an absentminded designer but usually it is just terrible corner cutting.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, Your beloved admin that posted info... emailed an offer to "smoothe things over" and delete this thread and actually PROMOTE for red carpet box if she was willing to pay. when she declined, the admin took it upon herself to find more dirt and post it... the word extortion comes to mind here....
> 
> ...


LMFAO! You are a piece of work. This just outdid Posh Pod in the "epic fail" world of subscription boxes. Grow up.

EDIT to add: I just read the rest of your replies to other users on the forum. Congratulations for being incredibly and offensively rude. If you're trying to represent your buddy in a more positive light and defend her, try an ounce of class. Right now, I can honestly say that I have never seen a spokesperson, reviewer, blogger, publicist, or even satisfied consumer who comes off as trashier while promoting their product. Gina/Silver might have made dumb, dumb, dumb comment after dumb, dumb, dumb comment, but she was never this offensively rude.

Also I'm just going to go on record and say that I DO NOT CARE about how many kids she managed to pop out. That's _her_ choice to have a whole bunch of kids and has ABSOLUTELY NO BEARING on her position as a business-person. It isn't like she pulled a sexto-mom and pushed out six in the month since she created her box, either, so... DO NOT CARE. As for having a tumor, that sucks. If this had been an issue of products not shipping on time because of medical procedures, that's one thing, but unless the tumor is pushing on the "recognizing expired products and counterfeit crap" center of her brain, it also has ABSOLUTELY NO BEARING on the situations.

Finally, what the hell to "wondering if they are authentic with _any box_?" Seriously, what the hell? No, consumers do not "wonder if the products are authentic" in every box to which they subscribe. It's only trashy crap-subscriptions sending out crap products about which consumers need to worry. Sending out counterfeit products is a crime. There is supposed to be ZERO risk to the consumer of a subscription box. Effin' A.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMFAO! You are a piece of work. This just outdid Posh Pod in the "epic fail" world of subscription boxes. Grow up.


 I think we should start using the phrase "Red Flag Box" to describe these situations now lol


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To all of you threatening a PayPal dispute... you may want to ask your ring leader, Jessica, how hers worked out.
> 
> PayPal sided with RCB and said the person who filed has a "suspicious" trend of demanding refunds. PayPal is siding with the merchant.
> ...


Amanda STOP spreading Patty's lies! Jessica is a friend of mine, and I had to tell her how to set up her PayPal account so that she could do this transaction with RCB! So for you or Patty to say that she has a suspicious trend of demanding refunds is ridiculous! And for Patty to share personal info to a "customer" about another customer, is pure business unethical! She has no business sharing an information about a customer with you! I really hope she's giving you a great deal on next month's box seeing as she has you doing all her dirty work for her!

As for my post on the $16 I clearly said it came to under $16 and Patty offered the free shipping to her first 50 VIP's as a thank you for subscribing! That was done by her, and cannot be included in the cost of the USPS shipping with the total of the box! And she did her shipping through Pay Pal so delivery confirmation was free! And Shipping was $5.15 not $5.50!  I looked it from her zip code to mine on www.usps.com!

I had expired make-up and the so called $80 retail value of the earrings, is a misrepresentation of what she was offering, which is a Pay Pal TOS violation!

Also if you would actually read what everyone is writing, I've clearly stated that I have been blocked from her FB account an her email and I am unable to resolve this issue with her! Maybe read what everyone is actually saying, and stop attacking everyone!

I never came to her with drama or accusations, I offered a feedback on the earrings and got banned and blocked over constructive criticism!  And her response was very rude and childish, prior to her deleting everything! Thank god for friends and I have the screen shots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And for Patty to share personal info to a "customer" about another customer, is pure business unethical! She has no business sharing an information about a customer with you! I really hope she's giving you a great deal on next month's box seeing as she has you doing all her dirty work for her!


 Actually it's illegal for a business to share that kind of personal information. Some emails can be shared, such as your friend getting an email from Patricia, but ones that pertain to a person's name, address, phone number, credit card information or anything like that cannot be shared. I would suggest you have your friend file a complaint with the State of Florida's Attorney General's Office as it appears Patricia is sending other people the personal information of customers. The ATG can investigate further to determine if any privacy laws were violated and if Patricia of Red Carpet Box has committed fraud. I would also suggest filing a claim with her own state's ATG (no idea where you're located at).


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually it's illegal for a business to share that kind of personal information. Some emails can be shared, such as your friend getting an email from Patricia, but ones that pertain to a person's name, address, phone number, credit card information or anything like that cannot be shared. I would suggest you have your friend file a complaint with the State of Florida's Attorney General's Office as it appears Patricia is sending other people the personal information of customers. The ATG can investigate further to determine if any privacy laws were violated and if Patricia of Red Carpet Box has committed fraud. I would also suggest filing a claim with her own state's ATG (no idea where you're located at).


Thank you I will have my friend look into this! Thank you so much!


----------



## ngardner8503 (Oct 2, 2012)

So I have read this thread a couple times and I thought it sounded familiar and I just realized why!  She was a look bag customer!  She emailed me a while ago on facebook....here is her email about the red carpet bag, just thought I'd share! 

Hi Nicole,

I was a disgruntled customer at one time with look bag with a new company of my own! Check out my facebook page! I have FULL size samples every month as well as jewelry and my first 50 subs get a pair of lovely 80.00 earrings and full size Korres cosmetics as well as handbag! Regards,

Patricia
Founder
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Red-Carpet-Box/356512554427732


 *Red Carpet Box*
Provide interpersonal customer service that is prompt and courteous and to deliver beauty boxes in a timely and scheduled manner. NO REFUNDS GIVEN ONLY PRODUCT REPLACEMENT FOR DAMAGED GOODS. IF YOU TRY TO REFUND THROUGH PAYPAL YOU CAN NO LONGER PURCHASE FROM US. RESOLVING OUR ISSUES IN A FRIENDLY... Page: 179 like this


----------



## sky595 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been watching this thread for awhile (after sleuthing out Box Monthly...) but haven't spoke up. Does Patty have a business license for RCB? Anyone can request a copy of a business license, I believe, and someone from MUT did it in proving that Box Monthly was a scam. It's not something to get defensive over because it is consumers' legal right to request it, if the need arises, and that may help some of you that are trying to get your money back.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have FULL size samples every month


 Since the purpose of samples to try it to see if you want to buy more, I don't think discontinued products qualify as full size samples...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

wowwww. i have no words.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How does she still have subscribers?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you have to even put that as a warning (if you start a paypal dispute you can no longer purchase), there is SOMETHING WRONG!!

Not to mention, if you have to do a paypal dispute, chances are you won't want to purchase from her (or anyone) again.


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been sitting back and watching all of this unfold as well and I'd have to say this is pretty crazy.  If I happened to stumble across her "Mission" statement...on FB...without ever reading what has been going on here, red flags would go up and I would stay far, far away.  Plus, I'd be weary of even trying to purchase anything from a company selling on FB...just doesn't seem like the place to do it in my mind.  And if she has so much money...she could have put more of it and a little effort into her website before trying to launch.  Your website is the face of your company, it shouldn't look like it was hastily thrown together.  Dunno, but that's just my two cents.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

has anyone seen the never ending legal terms now on the website?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

I just did, but didn't bother to read half of it. It is about as long winded as her facebook updates.

The website is a travesty in itself.. If I stumbled upon that without knowing about this box, I would X out so fast! Maybe I should have listened to my gut instincts lol



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone seen the never ending legal terms now on the website?


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

If she was so close to launching her website why didn't she just skip the facebook mess and wait until it was ready? I mean, not that its a nice website...but better than running a business through a weird combination of facebook, emails, and paypal, imo.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You forgot some lol. I highlighted the phrase myself but why not just type "Don't buy from me!" ? 






           New Beauty Subscription Service like NO OTHER! Tired of skimpy samples? Try us and LOVE us! Red Carpet Box guarantees at 2-3 full size premium cosmetic products WITH 1-2 premium jewelry/accessories worth no less than 100.00 total retail value of the box combined and expect to see gorgeous offerings and brand names only. Sunglasses, purses, wristlets, hip accessories and fabulous cosmetics and 

jewelry is some of the examples of what we provide. Buy only the months you wish for now! NO REFUNDS! ONLY EXCHANGES! PRODUCT MUST BE DAMAGED IN ORDER TO RECEIVE A REPLACEMENT! NO REFUNDS FOR ANY REASON. THIS IS AN OFFERING OF GOODS TO TRY AND SAMPLE AND ALL PURCHASES WHETHER YOU LIKE THEM OR NOT DUE TO PERSONAL STYLE WILL NOT BE REFUNDED. BUY AT YOUR OWN RISK! HAVE FUN WHILE YOU ARE AT IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> â™¥ PATTY. ANYMORE FAQS ON OUR TERMS AND CONDITIONS, CHECK OUT TERMS AND CONDITIONS ON OUR WEBSITE: http://redcarpetbox.ozline.net/


----------



## classybroad (Oct 2, 2012)

You know I have been following this thread for about 24 hours and now I am completely in too deep. This is like watching a bad car crash.

I am a buyer and was considering starting up a box service for SAMPLES- not full sizes- to try new things and get other peeps to try. However after this disaster I doubt any girl on this forum will buy from a start up person again and that is a true shame.

My condolences to all the girls who paid $25 for expired products that could potentially harm you and then got a nasty reply when they tried to get a refund. I hope you all open a case with paypal ASAP and get your $25 back. It's not about the money it is principle that you were given expired products. Products expire for a reason- the longer they sit the more bacteria grows.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I have been following this thread for about 24 hours and now I am completely in too deep. This is like watching a bad car crash.
> 
> I am a buyer and was considering starting up a box service for SAMPLES- not full sizes- to try new things and get other peeps to try. However after this disaster I doubt any girl on this forum will buy from a start up person again and that is a true shame.


 You just need to do your research and have the resources to do it. If you don't have APPROPRIATE resources for products, you shouldn't be doing anything. Then make sure you are 100% prepared before launching.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just need to do your research and have the resources to do it. If you don't have APPROPRIATE resources for products, you shouldn't be doing anything. Then make sure you are 100% prepared before launching.


Well- my career is a buyer. But I have zero business background so it is unlikely I would do this anytime soon. However, I would be contacting real companies asking to buy their samples NOT buying stuff off eBay. Don't get me wrong I love the site but I use it to buy items off girls like me who don't want their personal purchases anymore (like books, authentic bags, hello kitty stuff), not shady faceless "distributors" selling "lots" of goods.


----------



## classybroad (Oct 2, 2012)

And no offense to Patty in any way but if this woman really is a model, law student, mother of 7 children in preschool, one with autism, and a brain tumor maybe she would have better luck writing a memoir rather than selling boxes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

as a current law school student (first year) i'm really not sure how someone would have the time to be a mother of seven, a student, a model, buy up all their products to sell in their boxes, and then "run" the business.

i know i personally would have an extremely hard time just doing maybe one of those things in conjunction with law school. maintaining relationships is hard enough for me right now as it is LOL (and i use MUT as my distraction, i just outed myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well- my career is a buyer. But I have zero business background so it is unlikely I would do this anytime soon.


 If you could find a partner with some knowledge I'm sure you could do it!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Also anyone else thing that her "About Us" is similar to Ipsy (formerly MyGlam) About us?

http://redcarpetbox.ozline.net/?page_id=18 *About Us*

Patricia Martin has inspired countless women around the world through her modeling
career.

Even though Patricia has given birth to 6 children that range from 3 to 17 years old,
she constantly gets asked how to you continue to look so great and ultimately gets
asked: â€œWhat are the right products for me?â€

With infinite beauty product combinations in the marketplace, choosing the best items
for your needs can be a challenge! That was why Patricia created Red Carpet Box.
Patricia has selected products she loves, for you to try.

Each month, subscribers will receive a beautiful Red Carpet Box with full-sized beauty
products. Members can watch and play along with the *stylists* with the same products
that they are using. All for only $25 per box plus shipping and handling.

http://ipsy.com/account/main?id=about_ipsy *Michelle Phan* has inspired countless women around the world through her *beauty video tutorials* on YouTube. Every day, the question Michelle gets asked the most is: *"What are the right products for me?"*

With infinite beauty product combinations in the marketplace, choosing the best items for your needs can be a challenge! That was why Michelle created *ipsy*. Michelle and her team of stylists have selected *products they love*, for you to try.

Each month, subscribers will receive a beautiful Glam Bag with *deluxe samples* and *full-sized beauty products*. Members can watch and play along with the stylists with the same products that they are using. *All for only $10 a month.*

So go ahead, take the beauty quiz, get your first *Glam Bag*, watch the videos, and *create your own!*

Plagerize much? Miss "I'm in private law school; I'm a law major" certainly likes to use other people's work doesn't she? First the images from Colourbox (which she was told by Colourbox was illegal to use) and now MyGlam/Ipsy's About Us.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

What ever happened to the Korres make up we were promised for the first box? Or did I misread something?


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, even if I had no idea about MUT and had heard nothing about this company ....  that "mission statement" ALONE would stop me from purchasing anything from this woman.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also anyone else thing that her "About Us" is similar to Ipsy (formerly MyGlam) About us?
> 
> Plagerize much? Miss "I'm in private law school; I'm a law major" certainly likes to use other people's work doesn't she? First the images from Colourbox (which she was told by Colourbox was illegal to use) and now MyGlam/Ipsy's About Us.


 Have you contacted ipsy about this? I'm sure they'd love this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also anyone else thing that her "About Us" is similar to Ipsy (formerly MyGlam) About us?
> 
> Plagerize much? Miss "I'm in private law school; I'm a law major" certainly likes to use other people's work doesn't she? First the images from Colourbox (which she was told by Colourbox was illegal to use) and now MyGlam/Ipsy's About Us.


 WOW good find. i would've never made that connection, even though i thought there was something *off* about it when i kept reading her about us.

not to mention plagiarizing looks bad when it's noted one's character and fitness portion of the bar exam (though that mostly pertains to getting in trouble for in school with the honor court, but still, come on).


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What ever happened to the Korres make up we were promised for the first box? Or did I misread something?


 It apparently is going to the 25 "VIPs" that came after us.  LOL.  Not that I care because that is probably expired too.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

Her latest confusing post on facebook

First of all, I would like to personally apologize for any delays in your product if you are on my list of 25 clientele. To further promise you even more to stick this out with me, I am promising you a small handbag that needs specialty and larger packaging than I have on hand right now, however, it will be rectified by tomorrow. So, in addition to a

ll the other promises I have made to pack your boxes in a timely fashion such as the Korres gloss and extra bonus item, you will also receive a purse for my delay. I take my job as a new Founder very seriously and it is with great humility that in my first month, I had some glitches and admit to them. 

Here is some GREAT news, finally. My website is completely finished and of high quality that will continue to only improve. It was a grand feat to produce a fully functioning and also appealing look to the new site. I hope that you will enjoy as we add new features monthly. www.redcarpetbox.com is now live and complete and no more purchases through facebook will be accepted. To use and access the paypal function you must confirm your subscription spot by emailing me directly for consent to order and finalize your reservation.

To re-iterate what I have said earlier, Korres discontinued eyeshadow is in the box, as well as a discontinued Avon pencil. If you feel uncomfortable buying discontinued products, please do not.
My questions... 

is it a korres eyeshadow or gloss?

Didn't she already know the purses were too big? 

I'm slightly afraid to find out what these purses are...

High quality website?


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

I like that she states her website is finished and of high quality. If you have to say it....


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that she states her website is finished and of high quality. If you have to say it....


 I know LOL. I had to go back to the site again to see if it magically transformed in the last half hour.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Ipsy is aware of it. If they want they can issue a real cease and desist to her. Colourbox has already issued her a demand to remove the watermarked images and purchase a license to use their images (she happened to CCed me her response to them so I know that she was told it was ILLEGAL to use their images without a license). Just to her credit, she did remove the images from Colourbox and Shutterbox but only AFTER she was told to remove the images.

Who wants to pay $25 for DISCONTINUED products off of Ebay?! Take that $25 people and go to Ulta and pick up some NEW products for LESS than $25!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that she states her website is finished and of high quality. If you have to say it....


 I really love how her subscribe button is misspelled as "subcribe."


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really love how her subscribe button is misspelled as "subcribe."


 lmao!!! someone should be a smart ass and let her know on her fb lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao!!! someone should be a smart ass and let her know on her fb lol


 She'll read it here.


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 2, 2012)

Wonder if those purses are the ones we were SUPPOSED to get?  Or do they even really exist? Seems like she promises to put lots of things in the packages but somehow has a reason for them to not be in there after you have paid her.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wonder if those purses are the ones we were SUPPOSED to get?  Or do they even really exist? Seems like she promises to put lots of things in the packages but somehow has a reason for them to not be in there after you have paid her.


 Her ebay shipment probably hadn't arrived yet


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all already KNOW I cant post the email from the MOD unless she gives permission which she hasnt done. if you want to see it posted, ask her to post her permission.
> 
> ...


 You are not helping your friend at all.  And any of us can pay $100+ to become a "consultant" with a company, pass out some catalogs, and call ourselves a business owner. (And honestly, I'd be embarrassed to call myself a business owner if I did not know how to use an apostrophe, but, maybe that's just me.)  It doesn't automatically qualify you to help other companies with their "business needs" and judging by the commentary on the Facebook page today ... none of the advice this woman is receiving is being taken.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow.  Took me an hour to get caught up on this thread!  Wanted to post so I can get updates.

Sorry to all the ladies affected by this.  I had a moment's regret in passing on this one but now I feel relieved!

I am also happy to be surrounded by like minded beauty lovers who watch out for others!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bluelion (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the pink purses on the main page the ones she was meant to send? If so, not really my cup of tea anyway. If she continues purchasing the same kind of quality cosmetics/accessories in bulk, $25 is certainly way too much per month, even if they are full size products. Knowing where the products are likely coming from, I'd say $10 or $12 would be a fairer price. In addition to that, she should consistently disclose whether or not products are discontinued or expired. I see that she's toned down her return policy now. Scratch that, her mission statement on facebook is still the same.

But she definitely should've been more careful about copying and pasting from Ipsy. What stylists?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

> She'll read it here.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 She called me out for not complaining about my items until today. I told her I was out of town until Sunday and she would know this since I posted it on mut and she frequents there. She said I'm the "frequent flyer", not her. @@


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that she states her website is finished and of high quality. If you have to say it....


You'd think that having a husband who runs/owns a Groupon-style website, along with all her money that her friends have alluded to .... she'd have a decent website.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You'd think that having a husband who runs/owns a Groupon-style website, along with all her money that her friends have alluded to .... she'd have a decent website.


 Thats what I thought too.


----------



## QueenG (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I've stayed silent long enough. This is the first time I've been burned by a sub service. And I am also her sole Canadian customer. Yes I'm the unlucky duck who had to learn the $40 lesson. Everything has just gotten so bizzare so fast. I don't even know if its worth asking for an exchange of products because I don't want more discontinued makeup. I want to write a post warning all my Canadian readers about this but now I have to look out for threats of legal action for having an opinion? And the new mission statement sounds more stand-offish and intimidating more than customer service oriented. A huge blow to the company's already teetering reputation. What to do??!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've stayed silent long enough. This is the first time I've been burned by a sub service. And I am also her sole Canadian customer. Yes I'm the unlucky duck who had to learn the $40 lesson. Everything has just gotten so bizzare so fast. I don't even know if its worth asking for an exchange of products because I don't want more discontinued makeup. I want to write a post warning all my Canadian readers about this but now I have to look out for threats of legal action for having an opinion? And the new mission statement sounds more stand-offish and intimidating more than customer service oriented. A huge blow to the company's already teetering reputation. What to do??!!


 Laws in each country vary however most have a freedom of speech. So long as you stick to the facts you're fine. Make your review. If she threatens you it's just that a threat.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've stayed silent long enough. This is the first time I've been burned by a sub service. And I am also her sole Canadian customer. Yes I'm the unlucky duck who had to learn the $40 lesson. Everything has just gotten so bizzare so fast. I don't even know if its worth asking for an exchange of products because I don't want more discontinued makeup. I want to write a post warning all my Canadian readers about this but now I have to look out for threats of legal action for having an opinion? And the new mission statement sounds more stand-offish and intimidating more than customer service oriented. A huge blow to the company's already teetering reputation. What to do??!!


 I would just file with paypal. If you win I believe you'd have to pay return shipping but patty would have to return the original shipping to you along with the purchase price. I'm not sure but does she get in trouble with paypal after so many disputes are filed against her?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Since she's in Canada it would be what Canadian laws require when it comes to shipping products back for a refund.

http://www.econsumer.gov/english/ -- for those in Canada who were scammed see if you can file a complaint against Red Carpet Box on EConsumer.gov's website.


----------



## Flyergrl48 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've stayed quiet for awhile just thinking I would chalk it up toa lesson learned! So today I posted on her FB page that I wanted her to take me off her list and she told me she couldn't do it until she fixed my dispute. I told her I didn't have one and that I was just disappointed with the box. I was trying to be nice but she wasn't getting it. I finally told her I hated the glasses and the mail polish was just blah and they Avon I can get from my mother inlaw. Still not sure if she took me off or not. I don't think she deleted my post which surprises me.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw that. You might want to have your mother-in-law double check to make sure the Avon item isn't expired. Some people's products were expired.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry, queen, that's a lot of $. Please file a dispute. That is just wrong. I am guessing Canada has even more stringent laws regarding expired products (many other countries take that very seriously). I would also guess her offense is worse since it involves crossing a border and possibly customs? I'm not trying to be dramatic- I know it isn't a large scale crime, but I am just saying you probably have more than a leg to stand on when it comes to getting your money back. Also, she needs to remove that ipsy-inspired/copied statement. Her own writing (on the threat-based warning) is very elementary, so the contrast really stands out. $25 is way expensive, when you consider the sub market. I thought my glossybox was high- this chick is totally ripping people off. After seeing all of her threats against customers, and unprofessional mut fb posts on her timeline, I have concluded that she is Not the "good person" her cohorts claimed. I couldn't sleep at night if I knowingly ripped anybody off.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are not helping your friend at all.  And any of us can pay $100+ to become a "consultant" with a company, pass out some catalogs, and call ourselves a business owner. (And honestly, I'd be embarrassed to call myself a business owner if I did not know how to use an apostrophe, but, maybe that's just me.)  It doesn't automatically qualify you to help other companies with their "business needs" and judging by the commentary on the Facebook page today ... none of the advice this woman is receiving is being taken.


  You fail as a facebook detective my dear but nice try!! You can't list multiple jobs on facebook. How about you dig deeper? And by the way, a starter kit is $275, I have a tax ID and business license, and that ISN'T my only business


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is just weird. The Posh Pod people were obvious grifters. I honestly think the Box Monthly lady has some serious issues. But this one is odd and delusional.


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gifYou can't list multiple jobs on facebook.


 You can, just FYI.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Press the 'add job' button.


  Still only shows 1 in the profile, all of mine are listed


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still only shows 1 in the profile, all of mine are listed


 ...... then how am i staring at other facebook profiles that have 3 or more jobs listed right now as we speak.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 2, 2012)

So you proved her point about your business acumen, Amanda. Good on you.



> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You fail as a facebook detective my dear but nice try!! You can't list multiple jobs on facebook. How about you dig deeper? And by the way, a starter kit is $275, I have a tax ID and business license, and that ISN'T my only business


----------



## Meggpi (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a stupid thing to bicker over, unless hidden by privacy settings, yes you can see them all by clicking on info.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You fail as a facebook detective my dear but nice try!! You can't list multiple jobs on facebook. How about you dig deeper? And by the way, a starter kit is $275, I have a tax ID and business license, and that ISN'T my only business


 Oh no, I did also see where you run a coupon website, perhaps you can help your friend design herself a decent website?  I said $100+ because I wasn't calling out your specific home-party business.  Some are $99, some are $500.  Way to focus on one tiny thing though, and ignore the point!

And I'm a decent enough "detective" to have seen that you were taking on a part-time job because you needed income, so props to you on your successful business.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...... then how am i staring at other facebook profiles that have 3 or more jobs listed right now as we speak.


  You can only see 1 job because my profile is limited... unless you click "about" and see everything. I'm saying it only shows the main one on my page. wow.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I did also see where you run a coupon website, perhaps you can help your friend design herself a decent website?  I said $100+ because I wasn't calling out your specific home-party business.  Some are $99, some are $500.  Way to focus on one tiny thing though, and ignore the point!
> 
> And I'm a decent enough "detective" to have seen that you were taking on a part-time job because you needed income, so props to you on your successful business.


  That's because I have degrees sitting around not being used and since I'll have some free time during the day, I'd rather be productive than sit on my butt on forums.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, I did also see where you run a coupon website, perhaps you can help your friend design herself a decent website?  I said $100+ because I wasn't calling out your specific home-party business.  Some are $99, some are $500.  Way to focus on one tiny thing though, and ignore the point!
> 
> And I'm a decent enough "detective" to have seen that you were taking on a part-time job because you needed income, so props to you on your successful business.


  Oh, and I've been in the top 10 distributors in the COMPANY for the last 4 months, so yeah I'd say thats succesful!

Looking for a weekday, part time job that utilizes one of my 2 bachlors degrees BTW.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Amanda, what's your reasoning for joining Makeup Talk. I'm just curious because it seems as if you're associated with Red Carpet Box and not just a customer. If this is the case then under Federal law you must disclose that.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, and I've been in the top 10 distributors in the COMPANY for the last 4 months, so yeah I'd say thats succesful!
> 
> Looking for a weekday, part time job that utilizes one of my 2 bachlors degrees BTW.


My bad, didn't realize it took a "bachlors" degree to watch kids at a daycare. The more you know! 

I feel like I'm talking to Patty ...  everything you post is so vaguely related to what you are replying to.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

LOL I just noticed that she gave a deadline to file disputes, "MUT members" !!

Red Carpet Box
1:20pm (9 hours ago)
Please file all disputes by tomorrow midnight MUT members and all other parties involved and it will be handled appropriately.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I just noticed that she gave a deadline to file disputes, "MUT members" !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You forgot some lol. I highlighted the phrase myself but why not just type "Don't buy from me!" ?
> 
> ...


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What ever happened to the Korres make up we were promised for the first box? Or did I misread something?


 Well we were suppose to get handbag and Korres make-up, not sure what happen to the Korres, but the handbags were substituted for that very high end nail polish you received! That was what Patty calls it, even though if I wore that light of a color I can get it on Amazon for $0.01! It might break my bank account being so high end and all


----------



## MommaB (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao!!! someone should be a smart ass and let her know on her fb lol


 I'm a huge smart ass and I would do it, but I'm blocked from posting on her fb page!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My bad, didn't realize it took a "bachlors" degree to watch kids at a daycare. The more you know!
> ...


  Who said I watch kids at a daycare? I've never worked in a daycare.... hmm


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I just noticed that she gave a deadline to file disputes, "MUT members" !!
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 2, 2012)

> LOL I just noticed that she gave a deadline to file disputes, "MUT members" !! Red Carpet Box 1:20pm (9 hours ago) Please file all disputes by tomorrow midnight MUT members and all other parties involved and it will be handled appropriately.


 That was literally seconds after I contacted her about my box and mentioned MUT. She obviously comes here.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh she does. She has an account here on MUT. I haven't posted which one yet since but she is indeed a member here on MUT.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what she says, anyone who purchased a box and is unhappy with the expired and discontinued products actually have 45 days to file a dispute with Paypal.


Oh I know!  Just found it amusing.  I think she wants her "fans" to think that she is personally handling disputes/complaints directly, and rectifying the situation.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I know!  Just found it amusing.  I think she wants her "fans" to think that she is personally handling disputes/complaints directly, and rectifying the situation.


 the sad part is anyone who honestly believes what she says without looking at MUT will fall for these bullying/scare tactics. i'm sorry but any reputable business person wouldn't have to resort to saying these types of things. she and her minions act like she's owning up to her problems and trying to make them right, but the hostility she has shown towards legitimate dissatisfaction is the complete opposite.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone please translate this (from the website) out of crazytalk:

"Engaging in conduct that would constitute a criminal offense or give rise to civil liability or otherwise violate any law or regulation All products delivered in a Red Carpet Box are at the sole discretion of Red Carpet Box and can be subject to change or replacement at the sole discretion of Red Carpet Box. If any product is determined to be unsatisfactory by Red Carpet Box in its sole discretion, can be returned for a replacement item, after written authorization has been provided by Red Carpet Box, of a product of equal or greater value, also determined at the sole discretion of Red Carpet Box."

When I see "sole discretion" thrown around like confetti that much, this is the "sole" I imagine doing the discretion-ing:


----------



## Jennifer Love (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone please translate this (from the website) out of crazytalk:
> 
> ...


 Stand aside.  I got this.  I can translate the crazy.

It says:

I don't care what you like.  I don't care what condition the things I'm sending out are in.  I don't care what you were promised and paid for.  I'M GONNA SEND YOU A CAN OF PEAS AND SOME MAC N CHEESE TO GO WITH THAT SOLE....on the SOUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLL TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stand aside.  I got this.  I can translate the crazy.
> ...


 That might be more valuable...


----------



## ashleyanner (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also anyone else thing that her "About Us" is similar to Ipsy (formerly MyGlam) About us?
> 
> Plagerize much? Miss "I'm in private law school; I'm a law major" certainly likes to use other people's work doesn't she? First the images from Colourbox (which she was told by Colourbox was illegal to use) and now MyGlam/Ipsy's About Us.


 Really?  Just....wow.  




  How is she going to explain that?  Or I guess I should ask how one of her loyal "customers" will try to explain that?


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

Once again, I feel like I should be insulted by how grossly she has underestimated her consumer base's intelligence. but hey. It's a high quality website, folks. Just remember that.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know I have been following this thread for about 24 hours and now I am completely in too deep. This is like watching a bad car crash.
> 
> ...


I would buy from a classy broad like you if I liked what you had to offer.  From a quick read of your blog, I can see that you are an open, intelligent and reasonable person, and as a buyer you have the experience, judgment and connections to help you do a much better job than Patty did at starting and running a beauty box business.  So, give it lots of thought and planning and see what you come up with. 

I am fine with small samples rather than full-sized items.  It keeps the price point low, and I get to try lots of new products.  But, may I suggest that you purchase samples of new, upcoming products.  What I love about the successful beauty boxes is that I get to try new products, and quality luxury products that I would not normally spend money on unless I know that they will work for me. 

So, good luck with your idea.  I'm sure that the ladies here on MUT would be happy to provide you with feedback on your ideas.  Perhaps one day I will open up my mailbox and find my Classy Broad Box!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh!  After reading all day about Patty and her beauty box business, I am inspired to start my own business.  I will send out samples of anti aging products.  I'm going to call it The Old Bag.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

The Hag Bag.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 3, 2012)

> Oh my gosh!Â  After reading all day about Patty and her beauty box business, I am inspired to start my own business.Â  I will send out samples of anti aging products.Â  I'm going to call it The Old Bag.


 You and Classy need to partner and bring us the Old Classy Broad Bag! Lol!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

LMAO. I can picture the logo - five old broads with a drink in one hand and being fanned by some young sexy hunks.


----------



## AsianGirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Being a 'Subscription Box' junkie myself, I am always tempted when new Sub Boxes come out.  To me, there are 2 major factors to a successful box:

1. The Products and

2. Good Customer Service

When I first joined MUT, I didn't have a Birchbox sub. But I read lots of posts about how BB's customer service was great, and that really pushed me into subbing BB. In the back of my mind, I was thinking that if I had issues, at least the CS would be there to do something about it. Because of that, I am more willing to let certain things on the Products-end to slide, should it come to that.

From reading all the posts in this thread, it seems that Red Carpet Box lacks both. For that reason, it's a FAIL for me, and I won't be subbing.


----------



## morre22 (Oct 3, 2012)

I am now so incredibly happy that I did not sign up for this sub, especially after I got scammed with Box Monthly. And from personal experience every single pair of Betsey Johnson sunglasses I have (and I have a few) always come in a pink case with a sticker on the glasses and a tag. Definitely not authentic ones in this bag.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 3, 2012)

I think everyone who wants to file a paypal dispute needs to submit the photos of the counterfeit glasses on eBay with their pair noted.



> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now so incredibly happy that I did not sign up for this sub, especially after I got scammed with Box Monthly. And from personal experience every single pair of Betsey Johnson sunglasses I have (and I have a few) always come in a pink case with a sticker on the glasses and a tag. Definitely not authentic ones in this bag.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *morre22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am now so incredibly happy that I did not sign up for this sub, especially after I got scammed with Box Monthly. And from personal experience every single pair of Betsey Johnson sunglasses I have (and I have a few) always come in a pink case with a sticker on the glasses and a tag. Definitely not authentic ones in this bag.


 I completely forgot about the fact they are supposed to come n those pink sleeves/cases.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't prove that my items are expired (discontinued, yes) so I won't be making a PayPal claim. I will just have to call this a wash.

The glasses I received are also not included in the ebay photo.


----------



## BBelleza (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't prove that my items are expired (discontinued, yes) so I won't be making a PayPal claim. I will just have to call this a wash.
> 
> The glasses I received are also not included in the ebay photo.


 You can prove it. Which items did you get? If you got the avon eyeliner go to my blog and take the screenshot of the email they sent me. If you got Stila products call them and ask them and once they confirm they are expired ask them to send you an email stating so and send that to paypal as well.

 Blog || YouTube ||  Facebook || Twitter


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh!  After reading all day about Patty and her beauty box business, I am inspired to start my own business.  I will send out samples of anti aging products.  I'm going to call it The Old Bag.


Right!  I was even telling my mom about this "Box" and realized for the amount of money she ask I can purchase from the Sephora Sale site and off better items!!  While Profiting and also maintaining happy customers!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you make a claim? Did you win? I am very wary of PayPal so I only try to do things like this if I am 100% sure.



> Originally Posted by *BBelleza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can prove it. Which items did you get? If you got the avon eyeliner go to my blog and take the screenshot of the email they sent me. If you got Stila products call them and ask them and once they confirm they are expired ask them to send you an email stating so and send that to paypal as well.
> 
> Blog || YouTube ||  Facebook || Twitter


----------



## MommaB (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow Amanda did a box review for RCB!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpeYo0noQwQ&amp;feature=plcp

Im so LOLing over this review, she calls the earrings QVC earrings, and QVC would never sell these earrings and if they did, they would be stuck with a ton of returns!
 

And Amanda, I use to sell Avon, and sometimes when they wrap the eyeliners in the plastic wrap they sometimes get twisted and the eyeliner gets pushed up into the lid! So its not user error! And besides that its expired! Hope you don't get any eye infections!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you make a claim? Did you win? I am very wary of PayPal so I only try to do things like this if I am 100% sure.


 If you can back up your claims through PayPal you can win your claim! PayPal is very pro-customer! You must return your items to the seller with delivery confirmation to give to PayPal so they can confirm that you did indeed ship your items back! I use to be an eBay seller and I'm very aware of PayPal TOS! I would get emails from the companies stating that your items were manufactured on this date and they expired on this date! Send the emails with your claim.  Also Patty is saying she will not accept exchanges on glasses if the sticker and tag are missing? Mine had no sticker or tag attached to them! And I know alot others didn't have the tag or sticker attached! I'm going to link the eBay auction to my claim as my glasses are in the picture!


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 3, 2012)

> Wow Amanda did a box review for RCB! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpeYo0noQwQ&amp;feature=plcp Im so LOLing over this review, she calls the earrings QVC earrings, and QVC would never sell these earrings and if they did, they would be stuck with a ton of returns! Â  And Amanda, I use to sell Avon, and sometimes when they wrap the eyeliners in the plastic wrap they sometimes get twisted and the eyeliner gets pushed up into the lid! So its not user error! And besides that its expired! Hope you don't get any eye infections!


 I posted that days ago..... and linked it on page 5. Way to be ahead of the game!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted that days ago..... and linked it on page 5. Way to be ahead of the game!


I just happen to come across it and I didn't see it when I went through this thread!  So sorry for being late on posting this,  I do work for a living so I'm not always sitting on here, FB, or You Tube! Hmmm I don't see it on page 5 but really don't care if you posted or linked here or not, I came acrossed it on You Tube and had a good laugh so I apparently reposted it!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's because I have degrees sitting around not being used and since I'll have some free time during the day, I'd rather be productive than sit on my butt on forums.


 Say what you want about your degrees "sitting around not being used" and your "8 years of experience as a business owner" but your Facebook post clearly said you were hoping to get your child into this daycare/preschool/whatever so that you could work there part time because you needed the steady/guaranteed income.  I will not continue to go back and forth with you if you are going lie along with repeatedly proving that you have no reading comprehension skills.  

It seems that YOU have spent an awful lot of time hanging out in THIS forum, which you clearly joined in order to defend your "friend" that you met when you signed up for her subscription.  If you are happy with expired make-up, possibly counterfeit sunglasses, and cheap plastic earrings, then more power to you and I am glad that you think they were a bargain at $25.  Some people are not happy with what they received, along with not receiving items that they were told would be in the boxes.  No matter how much you promote Patty and blow smoke, that doesn't change the facts and there are a lot of us who are grateful for forums like this where we can find out about "companies" before we purchase from them.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, she can blow smoke as she likes now! This sub has dug itself halfway through the mantle and is rapidly approaching the core at this point. The more they dig, the worse they look for anyone who now googles "Red Carpet Box." (And hopefully any new potential subscribers will, given the dubious nature of their FB.) But hey, I need something to amuse me while I am at work! It makes coffee breaks even more fun!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, goody. Are we going to get into Degree Wars?  I have a whole bunch, most of which are post-grad, so I bet I could win!


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, goody. Are we going to get into Degree Wars?  I have a whole bunch, most of which are post-grad, so I bet I could win!


 Well, that depends - can you beat a "bachlors" degree?  She has two of those so it will be hard to top.  But you'll get bonus points in my book if you can properly use an apostrophe.  Or even use one incorrectly, at this point.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 3, 2012)

Or acknowledge the value of a good letter E while tossing around your diplomas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 3, 2012)

I surely can. I also know how to use apostrophes, and I even know the etymology of the word.







> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, that depends - can you beat a "bachlors" degree?  She has two of those so it will be hard to top.  But you'll get bonus points in my book if you can properly use an apostrophe.  Or even use one incorrectly, at this point.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DocMcStuffins (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, goody. Are we going to get into Degree Wars?  I have a whole bunch, most of which are post-grad, so I bet I could win!





> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I surely can. I also know how to use apostrophes, and I even know the etymology of the word.


 I guess Modesty 101 is a course you forgot to take during undergrad?


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I surely can. I also know how to use apostrophes, and I even know the etymology of the word.


 Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently you can't read or comprehend. My post never said that. I suggest you get a hobby besides stalking me on Facebook cuz you suck at it.


 do you have any reason for posting here besides antagonizing? you're really just becoming a troll.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you have any reason for posting here besides antagonizing? you're really just becoming a troll.


 Of course I do, I'm being talked about so I'm going to keep posting.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely forgot about the fact they are supposed to come n those pink sleeves/cases.


 When I've bought Betsey sunglasses at Burlington Coat Factory, they haven't had the sleeves/cases. Now I'm wondering if* those *were counterfeit.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I've bought Betsey sunglasses at Burlington Coat Factory, they haven't had the sleeves/cases. Now I'm wondering if* those *were counterfeit.


 You wont get them from stores like Burlington, TJ Maxx or Marshals... doesnt mean they're counterfeit - cause they were bought in lots from the designers themselves (not from ebay).  I trust in the reputation of the these stores NOT selling junk.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I've bought Betsey sunglasses at Burlington Coat Factory, they haven't had the sleeves/cases. Now I'm wondering if* those *were counterfeit.


 I've always thought stores like Burlington, Ross, Marshalls and similar stores basically get shipments of clothes that either haven't sold in other stores and are deemed outdated or a waste of space, or have a small defect/something missing. Your Betsey sunglasses were probably just passed down/sold to them by a different store after they realised the case had either been damaged or misplaced (or stolen). Burlington is a pretty big "brand" at least where I'm from, and I feel like they wouldn't dare risk their reputation or a giant lawsuit by selling counterfeit stuff for a few extra bucks.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 3, 2012)

I had always presumed it was just closeout lots and remaindered stuff. But y'all can surely see why, even for a moment, I might pause?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course I do, I'm being talked about so I'm going to keep posting.


Seriously Girlfriend, People on this FORUM use the WHOLE site in general. Not just to badger on ONE topic...they are consistent users that can be seen giving advice, providing feedback and providing input for multiple topics. 

You should just quit now or leave this topic in general and also join more subscriptions. Really there are a lot out there.  Not everyone is happy with even the most successful ones. Please keep in mind you are doing more harm to yourself then others are doing.


----------



## DocMcStuffins (Oct 3, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I've bought Betsey sunglasses at Burlington Coat Factory, they haven't had the sleeves/cases. Now I'm wondering if* those *were counterfeit.


A sleeve or case does not meant they are counterfit. Just need to know your product, and you should be able to tell the difference.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had always presumed it was just closeout lots and remaindered stuff. But y'all can surely see why, even for a moment, I might pause?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Large corporate chain stores would have very little risk unless someone did a switch and returned a fake item. You DO want to take care in smaller stores though. Like kiosks in malls. Anyone can open one and sell something. The mall doesn't know any better and won't shut them down unless they are told. I have worked near one in a very famous mall that sold counterfeit handbags and I had to complain a few times to mall management. There's still small Chinese gift stores in the mall with fake chanel earrings and its very easy to find fake hello kitty stuff in a mall. If it doesn't say sanrio on it with the copyright symbol, its fake.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we please try to stay on topic and focus on the box and service, thanks everyone!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

As Playedinloops has stated please state on topic folks. I'm going to post a general warning to everyone: no more name calling. The thread is in regards to Red Carpet Box not who has the best education or the most degrees, that is a moot point.

Here are the customer service information for the companies whose products were sent out by RCB:

*Avon *- http://www.avoncompany.com/aboutavon/contactus-global.html

*Borghese *- http://borghese.com/contact.cfm

*Stila *- http://www.stilacosmetics.com/contact.asp

*Big Buddah* - http://www.bigbuddha.com/category/customer+service.do

*Betsey Johnson* - http://www.betseyjohnson.com/Contact.aspx - note: Betsey Johnson no longer sells accessories such as such sunglasses, purses, etc on their website however they maybe able to determine if the pair a consumer received is counterfeit or legitimate.

*QVC* - http://www.qvc.com/CustomerService.content.html (phone number on the bottom of each page)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 3, 2012)

I also suggest that a new Red Carpet Box thread be started whenever the next shipment goes out.  Only to discuss that box in particular and any issues or concerns or even rave reviews.  Thank you.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 3, 2012)

Red carpets facebook has been quiet today. She went from posting every couple hours to nothing. She was supposed to send out more boxes today.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what Facebook's policies are for promoting your business there? I know certain things are not allowable such as running giveaways unless it's through an app. I know thing like advertising sales by a company are not allowed. But what are the full rules?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what Facebook's policies are for promoting your business there? I know certain things are not allowable such as running giveaways unless it's through an app. I know thing like advertising sales by a company are not allowed. But what are the full rules?


 i was able to find these things, not sure if they help...

http://www.facebook.com/legal/terms

i'm not sure if it includes what you're looking for, but i did see that mentions giveaways and stuff.

and here's advertising guidelines specifically

http://www.facebook.com/ad_guidelines.php


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 4, 2012)

Apparently they are shipping for sure, and it looks like it'll be the same products, unless this is a new eyeliner? From about eleven hours ago, on their updates of people advertising Red Carpet Box:



> 3 VERY important annoucments!!
> 
> 1) Red Carpet Box has 25 boxes ready to ship! its $25 plus $6 for shipping for awesome goods (see my pics posted for examples) Designer Sunglasses, earrings, eye liner, nail polish - EMAIL {deleted}@mac.com if you are interested in this hotness!
> 2) Tasteful Treasures has challenged me to get some more parties booked to hit a BIG goal. If you cant have a party, you can do a "book" party and just collect orders, just 3 orders of any amount qualifies as a party! I have already asked some of you personally and LOVE that so many of you are willing to help me out!! Book party hostessses are getting FREE shipping, and 20% of sales since they are harder than actual parties! I have a date of 10/20 open for a party and 11/2 - Get an extra $25 hostess points if you take one of those dates! ALSO be entered to win a PINK basket of goods for helping me out!!
> ...


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 4, 2012)

What does dating have to do with her business? and I thought she had some rich lawyer husband?


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm confused by that announcement post, is this a post by Patricia, whose email is listed, or Amanda, who apparently is too busy selling useless garbage to date?


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 4, 2012)

Its a post by amanda, which I believe was on her own wall and showed up on red carpet box's wall because she tagged them in it. I don't think anything else in it was intended for RCB.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, way professional there


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 4, 2012)

From RCBs facebook page:

"Remember, you are getting discontinued Korres eyeshadow, discontinued Avon pencil, Borghese nail lacquer, the boxed earrings at no more than 10.00 in retail value, Betsey Johnson or Big Buddha sunglasses, a purse, and a bonus item AND a Korres lip gloss! The price is 25.00 plus 5.99 shipping and handling."

That just sounds horrible....


----------



## classybroad (Oct 4, 2012)

on the post that caryatid posted:

why does she refer to herself as Amanda in 3rd person? Is the red box owner Amanda or Patty? Are they the same person?


----------



## classybroad (Oct 4, 2012)

opps never mind i see now


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 4, 2012)

I wonder if she included her pyramid-scheme-esq "parties" in her business experience?  If so, then I am doubly unimpressed.


----------



## Loladevil (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm always looking for new subscriptions, in fact signed up for several based on recommendations from you ladies but I'll steer clear of this one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 4, 2012)

Again, let's stay on topic ladies. Amanda's business doesn't have much to do with red carpet box! Thanks again.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad that she's disclosing that the cosmetics are discontinued, but I'd still worry about expiration dates without knowing the actual item. Confused as to who'd be interested in getting discontinued items, but at least they know going into it. Still concerned about the glasses, though. She hasn't acknowledged that they might be fake, unless she's convinced they're not? But still think the price is too high.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm now curious about the purses.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad that she's disclosing that the cosmetics are discontinued, but I'd still worry about expiration dates without knowing the actual item. Confused as to who'd be interested in getting discontinued items, but at least they know going into it. Still concerned about the glasses, though. She hasn't acknowledged that they might be fake, unless she's convinced they're not? But still think the price is too high.


 I'm wondering about the glasses too. I wonder if anyone sent betsey johnson's company an email to verify if it was a fake or not.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

So did anyone here - other than Amanda - order the 2nd box?


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 4, 2012)

No I didn't order the box and 4 or 5 of my friends that were on the list to get the second box didn't want anymore but I'm sure she was putting on a show saying hey look these people are on the list because they are not after they saw my expired stuff wanted nothing to do with it. I really doubt she is gonna fill up last 25 so easy! That is why it says space available I'm sure! But that's just from the people I know who we're going to get it cancelled after they saw everything else going on!


----------



## morre22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Why would anyone want to buy a box full of 'discontinued' products. SMH! When someone gets some kind of infection she is going to find a lawsuit on her hands.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Oct 4, 2012)

I mentioned it before, but it makes no sense to purchase discontinued items, expired or not. The point of these boxes is to find products we love and want to continue buying. How does Patty suggest we find the discontinued item if we love it?? Search eBay and buy in bulk like her?? Makes NO sense at all, any sane person would see that before throwing 32 bucks her way.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm now curious about the purses.


There were pics on the RCB Facebook page


----------



## lunadust (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There were pics on the RCB Facebook page


 The only one I've seen is the stock photo of a betsey johnson purse she was giving out as some sort of prize. Did I miss a pic?


----------



## Maggiedoll (Oct 4, 2012)

She keeps going on about how "much" you get with the discontinued full-size products and the $3 earrings and purses.  It sounds like she doesn't comprehend what draws people to subscription boxes at all. 

The more I read in this thread the more I'm wondering if it's possible that she's getting defensive because she really believes that the point of these boxes is to accumulate clutter and that the part about discovering and trying new/better/interesting products is just totally flying over her head.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2012)

i'm really curious to see what this next round of boxes is going to look like. hopefully people will post some pictures on RCB's facebook.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems like for the most part its the same as the first 50 plus some more. Besides the issues about the first box, if I was one of the first 50, I'd be annoyed the second round received more than I did.


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 4, 2012)

Why in the world would anyone want a box of discontinued items? I mean, so you fall in love with a product and then can't even buy it? What's the fun in that?

I mean, no offense, but if I want discontinued items, I go to the dollar store. Because that's part of what they sell. At least there I'll only pay a dollar for it, so who cares?

This box sounds terrible.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2012)

There are two types of discontinued products and she's misleading people with how she calls it discontinued when in reality's expired.

When I think discontinued I think of products like LORAC's VIP sales page where the items are discontinued and once sold that's it. I can think of so many examples of discontinued products. I personally don't mind discontinued so long as the product is not expired because then it needs to be thrown away.

In her case, the products are not only discontinued but expired and she's being deceptive by calling the products discontinued when it's expired. If she doesn't know the difference then she should contact each and every company she's pushing products of to ask if the products are expired and safe to use or not. If I were a customer who got a Stila product from her that was expired you better believe I'd be in contact with Stila and let them know what's going on. THEY can, if they so choose, to investigate and possibly issue her a cease and desist because it's THEIR name on the line. People will think that RCB are getting the products from the manufacturers who are dumping bad products onto RCB customers.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only one I've seen is the stock photo of a betsey johnson purse she was giving out as some sort of prize. Did I miss a pic?


There is a picture of a pink heart-shaped coin purse on her website, and there is a picture of a pink straw bag in the photo section of the Red Carpet Bag Facebook page.  They are both kind of cute.  But, not sophisticated, which I suppose red carpet is supposed to mean.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is a picture of a pink heart-shaped coin purse on her website, and there is a picture of a pink straw bag in the photo section of the Red Carpet Bag Facebook page.  They are both kind of cute.  But, not sophisticated, which I suppose red carpet is supposed to mean.


 the straw purse is the betsey johnson bag she was going to give away as a prize for something.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 5, 2012)

i don't think it was ever confirmed that the pink heart coin purse on her website is the purse she's mailing out this round, for all we know it could be another illegally used stock photo.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 5, 2012)

*edited by mod*

You arent happy with full sized items (discontinued meaning LAST season just so we are straight - the expired issue is FIXED) *edited by mod*

Keeping in mind this is a BUSINESS and she has to MAKE a profit to continue running. what do you propose because it sounds to me like NOTHING will make you ladies happy??

I mean that with the most respect but you are being very unrealistic!!

If you want a box full of CURRENT season's samples that will cost her like .50 cents per sample - like BB - she can lower the price and put 10 samples in, shipping would be cheaper.

DISCONTINUED aka LAST SEASONS COLORS - in full sized with other items at a higher price is for those who WANT the lavish brands but cant afford them, which is really who the box is targeted to....

I'm not employed by RCB - I'm just a business owner helping another business owner. But I dont see a clear solution here *edited by mod*.

The glasses are AUTHENTIC. theres no question therefore they are being distributed. her distributor was NOT ebay, she bought 250 pairs from the same distributor ross uses and she has the business paperwork on them from the company, which paypal has.

To get FULL sized current products, theres no way she could sell them at this kind of cost and make anything and for you ladies to expect that is just unreasonable.


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 5, 2012)

> If you want a box full of CURRENT season's samples that will cost her like .50 cents per sample - like BB - she can lower the price and put 10 samples in, shipping would be cheaper.


 I'm down with that, it's a lot safer than expired/discontinued products. Still, probably won't subscribed after seeing her actions on Facebook.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

What would make people happy? Products that are not expired or discontinued. If you were around a few months ago (April) you would have seen the anger and outrage people had when Birchbox sent a BeFine product that was expired. NO ONE wants discontinued items because there is the risk that it's expired.

I highly suggest you read the other groups and threads regarding various subscriptions because you'll see what people like and what they don't like. And yes, people are going to complain regardless (read the Birchbox, Test Tube groups and threads) but companies like Birchbox, Beauty Army, MyGlam/Ipsy, Test Tube and Sample Society LISTEN to their customers. They don't send people to other forums - whose purpose are for members to discuss what the like and what they don't like, share their opinions - to harass people or to name call. I'll give you a good example of what happened with MyGlam earlier this year.

MyGlam launched last November with the first bag sent out last December. The bag was fantastic - Urban Decay (shadow and primer), Tarte (mascara), Mai Couture (blush or salicylic acid sheets) and NYX lip gloss. January's bag... ugh... that was a nightmare along with February's bag between shipping and the products people were PISSED. And boy oh boy they very VOCAL about it. In January members got Freeman Cucumber Facial Peel-Off Masque, Sheer Cover Duo Concealer (which didn't match numerous people's coloring and was an infomercial product), Wen Cleansing Conditioner (the infomercial product NOT the real item from QVC), theBalm Shady Lady OR theBalm Hot Ticket Nail Polish (those who got the polish were angry because the value was considerably less than the shadow... by $6 or $9). February was the WORST month. That was the month that more infomercial products and kiosk items were sent - the Dead Sea Premier TINY sachets, the X Out Shine Control (which came in a Meaningful Beauty imprinted tube which caused people to REALLY freak out thinking it was a mud mask), the NYX Roll On shadow (which was basically the only good item) as well as a piece of chocolate and another Freeman mask (that time sachets that were suppose to be part of the January bag). Oh there was practically a riot that month with how furious people were. March's bag was better - in my opinion - but the smell of the bag that month was nasty... in fact since January the smell of the bags were nasty (and I'm still convinced it was the glue used to seal the bags) but product wise it was better. Still there were so many people who were not happy. It wasn't until a couple of months after the bloggers meeting that things began to improve and only the last two months that the vast majority are happy with the bags and products. I love my bags and products the last three or four months (except that gold bag in June... didn't care for it).

The best thing your friend can do with her business is NOT buy from EBay. EBay is known for counterfeit products, expired goods and even used products. By knowingly buying from EBay or sites that sell "wholesales" products (like Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C) she takes the risk of buying and passing along expired and counterfeit goods. THAT DESTROYS reputations that can NEVER be recovered. I would suggest to Patricia to work with the companies to buy products at a bulk discount to put in her boxes. This way IF something happens she can go back to the company and get it worked out for the benefit of her customers. By buying off EBay SHE is the one liable for ANY damages that one of her subscribers may encounter. If someone used that expired Stila and ended up having to see a doctor SHE would be responsible not the person she bought it off of and not Stila but HER. She's not a LLC so SHE would be the one to pay the medical bills. As a business owner she needs to also LLC her company as well as obtain BUSINESS INSURANCE in the event a situation occurs because she's sending out "discontinued" and potentially expired or counterfeit products to unsuspecting customers.

The other best thing she can do is NOT to make threats. People are NOT going to shut up when it comes to threats and in fact it's going to make people MORE determined to post about it. Name calling - which both you and Patricia have done both here and via email - just destroys your own reputation. Just because someone doesn't like something and posts how the products are expired doesn't mean that Patricia has the right to call them a nasty, vulgar name which she's done. Personally, even if she fixes everything I know I won't be buying from someone whose personality is hostile. I'll give you another example, Glossybox - has a good worldwide reputation HOWEVER they had too many mistakes for me to stick with them. Doesn't matter how great the boxes have been the last two months the fact is that I don't trust them and will never go back to being a subscriber. Thankfully I listened to my gut instinct on this and didn't waste my $25.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

Customer service is key to me! I don't feel like this company has it! Exp when my information is passesd to you and you claim you have nothing to with the company! I don't trust any of my info to red carpet box ! It is a major F in my book! I would never recommend it to anyone! This is not a service ! It is a joke! I don't even care what's in the box any longer!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keeping in mind this is a BUSINESS and she has to MAKE a profit to continue running. what do you propose because it sounds to me like NOTHING will make you ladies happy??


 Well, yes, the point of most businesses is to make a profit, but I think that the point that you're missing, since you have brought up profits a few times, is that these subscription boxes are meant to be values to customers. If I wanted to receive $25 worth of product for paying $25, I would go to Sephora or Ulta and pick out items for myself. I don't need someone else to spend my $25 for me and then give me discontinued makeup and accessories of questionably quality and authenticity.  I just signed up for Myglam/Ipsy because for $10 I'm getting well over $80 of product sent to me - full size and samples. Spending $25 and getting $25 of product in return is literally getting my money's worth, but again, that's not the point of these boxes and not what I want. The point is value! I want to spend $25 and get $50 or more in product in return. And before you say that Patty is one person and RCB is a startup business that is small and can't afford to buy on that scale, you should read up on Birchbox - it was started in an apartment with just two ladies heading it up. They managed to draw up a business plan and get makeup and skincare companies to work with them directly. And I believe their first shipment of boxes wasn't a huge number.

And, IMO and I believe many others, these boxes are suppose to provide us access to new products that we never heard of or wouldn't normally buy at a low cost so that we can try the products and continue to buy them if we like them. And for this reason, I don't mind if I don't get a full size item in my box because these are sample subscriptions (though I hate foil packets). Discontinued full size items are a big no- where is the lure in the full size product when I can't buy it again if I like it and because it could possibly be expired.

Value, great customer service, and new, exciting, quality items are what I look for in a box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 5, 2012)

I live in extremely rural South Dakota and thanks to many ladies here on MUT, I've learned so much about makeup and sample boxes. I would never have subscribed to BB (which I love) if it weren't for these forums. With that said, I wish I had $25 to spend at the nearest Ulta or Sephora to buy what I wanted. However, the nearest Ulta stores are on the other side of Nebraska, the other side of North Dakota and the other side of Minnesota. (By the other side, I mean the side of that state farthest from me). The nearest Sephora is a counter on the other side of the state, in a town I have never been to. I love these sub boxes because I can get things that I will probably never be able to get my hands on otherwise. If I had a Paypal, I probably will end up subbing to this one as well, just to see first hand her business practices and to get a box of stuff. I was always taught to treat others the way you want to be treated and to not judge a book by its cover. I certainly do appreciate the input of everyone here on this thread, positive and negative, because I wouldn't have found out about this box if not for these forums 




 Plus, with free shipping, I like getting these sub boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only one I've seen is the stock photo of a betsey johnson purse she was giving out as some sort of prize. Did I miss a pic?


Maybe that is what I am thinking of, but I am pretty sure she posted a picture and said this purse would be filled with your discontinued and expired makeup items. But I haven't looked at the page much so I may be wrong ....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 5, 2012)

And I don't see how Avon is some sort of unattainable luxury brand. Or Betsey Johnson. And it is sort of surprising that a major national wholesaler takes Paypal.

Do you guys think maybe there is a market for this sort of thing? Maybe is it just not us. There has to be a market that think discontinued Avon makeup and discontinued/counterfeit sunglasses and purses are totally worth it. I am not being sarcastic. These lots wouldn't be available if someone wasn't buying them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 5, 2012)

You act is if its OUR fault she didn't make money. We didn't choose to put these items in the box, if SHE got too ambitious, not our fault. I own a business as well. Not a book my party kind of business and you have to SPEND MONEY TO MAKE MONEY. I don't complain to my customers when I have a sale and don't make money. That's how it happens. You get the word out, even if you're giving stuff away. Have you ever heard of "if you love the experience you will tell 1 person and if you hate it you'll tell 10"? There is NOTHING wrong with us not liking the box. You did, we don't harass you for it. And LAST SEASON!? Hahaha. That's a joke. Mine was from 2009 ( count 3 seasons ) , possibly even 2007. I join boxes to find new items. If I use it all up and want more, then what?


----------



## QueenG (Oct 5, 2012)

The mascara I got was from 2006, Now I'm pretty good at math and that is definietely more than one season old! And not going anywhere near my eyes!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 5, 2012)

I really don't believe any of these excuses. I'm sure she made money from this. Based on that ebay auction (which ended with no bidders so who knows what she actually paid or how many she bought. This seller sells a ton so must have a crazy supply), the glasses come to about 2 dollars each. We know she bought 100 of those earrings which the site says is 3 dollars each. Unless she paid over 20 dollars for 3 pieces of really old make-up, I don't see how she lost money.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

> The mascara I got was from 2006, Now I'm pretty good at math and that is definietely more than one season old! And not going anywhere near my eyes!


 Wow that is horrible! If she doesn't see what's wrong with her box now I don't think she ever will ! Ithrew all my crap away! That is what I got a box of old expired crap!


----------



## QueenG (Oct 5, 2012)

That's pretty much where my box is going. I can keep the glasses but I don't know if my eyes will be UV ptotected by them either


----------



## lunadust (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's pretty much where my box is going. I can keep the glasses but I don't know if my eyes will be UV ptotected by them either


 Was the UV claim even on any of the stickers/tag?


----------



## QueenG (Oct 5, 2012)

There wasn't any stickers or tag on mine


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 5, 2012)

No stickers on my glasses!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 5, 2012)

Please stay on topic in regards to the Red Carpet Box and discontinue inappropriate messages that are OFF TOPIC.  This thread is being monitored closely and any topics or comments that are not related to the box, its services, or contents will be edited or deleted. 

In other words... Stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!  Never saw that before.

I didn't realize that there were limits.  Guess I shouldn't have made my 'Old Bag' joke.  I will try to be more on topic going forward.


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 5, 2012)

> Of course I do, I'm being talked about so I'm going to keep posting.


 PÌ¶aÌ¶tÌ¶tÌ¶yÌ¶ Patty's friend, do you realize that this thread is the FIRST apropos match (and third overall) that comes up in Google when you search on "red carpet box"? You can't possibly think this continued antagonizing is doing yÌ¶oÌ¶uÌ¶ her any favors in terms of the image you're projecting for the company, do you?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2012)

Just to clarify - Amanda is NOT Patty. It's been established she's not Patty.


----------



## cutpiece (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want a box full of CURRENT season's samples that will cost her like .50 cents per sample - like BB - she can lower the price and put 10 samples in, shipping would be cheaper.
> 
> DISCONTINUED aka LAST SEASONS COLORS - in full sized with other items at a higher price is for those who WANT the lavish brands but cant afford them, which is really who the box is targeted to....


 I'm sorry but this is a straw man argument if I ever saw one. I've watched the reviews on youtube, and she is putting discontinued products NOT "last seasons colors" in these boxes that representatives from these companies are actually advising people not to use/telling people that they are unsafe to use.  This is a BIG problem. I didn't read the entire thread, so forgive me if this had already been talked about it, but as someone who works in a field where the safety of the consumer comes first, this is a serious problem.


----------



## bluepearl (Oct 5, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> Just to clarify - Amanda is NOT Patty. It's been established she's not Patty.


 Sorry about that. It was getting hard to keep track. But in that case, I think it's even more vital that Patty stop Amanda from representing her company in this way!


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Shady Subscription Services Law Group, LLC


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Oct 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer Love* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox better step up their game...seriously.


 Ohh i so agree with that one after last month


----------



## lmillerrome (Oct 8, 2012)

Well I am happy, I don't have the time to go to ebay. I just like getting my boxes. Hers was wonderfully full of things that I liked especially the sunglasses. I've ordered this month's box already and it includes sunglasses and a purse, a little bit more money. I don't like samples, I like full size items like Little Black Bag.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lmillerrome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I am happy, I don't have the time to go to ebay. I just like getting my boxes. Hers was wonderfully full of things that I liked especially the sunglasses. I've ordered this month's box already and it includes sunglasses and a purse, a little bit more money. I don't like samples, I like full size items like Little Black Bag.


 pics?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lmillerrome* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I am happy, I don't have the time to go to ebay. I just like getting my boxes. Hers was wonderfully full of things that I liked especially the sunglasses. I've ordered this month's box already and it includes sunglasses and a purse, a little bit more money. I don't like samples, I like full size items like Little Black Bag.


 Let us know if the items you're getting are expired as the items are "discontinued".


----------



## lmillerrome (Oct 8, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

Shouldn't these have been received by now? Just because monday was a holiday doesn't mean packages stopped moving. I would think anything sent priority by saturday would have been received yesterday. And she was supposed to mail these over a week ago. She's also now promising " Swarovski high quality earrings" I'm almost afraid of what they really are.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't seen any updates from the box recently on facebook so I went to go check it out. I am still "liked" to the page, wonder why I haven't gotten any updates. Anyways, she posted that subscriptions were now open and someone said:



> Why all the discontinued items?


 Someone replied:



> hey xx ! It's a new business that my friend pat has started to *help pay for some medical ailments* she has. She's just starting out, and got a good deal on some of my favorite discontinued items to put in the boxes this month. Im a certified make up artist and can guarantee these products have the shelf life of newer cosmetics, as long as they have not been opened. I'm stoked about my first box because of the Betsey sunglasses. They run about 60.00 a pair! I'll post a video of what came in mine* when i receive it* to share with you guys. Thanks for reading simple abundance and may you be well. xo. â™¥


 If I was a first time customer, I would run. Who knows what these "medical ailments" may be. Could be a cold or a life threatening thing but for her customers to point that out time and time again, I would stay away.

Why does she allow these things on her page?

And because you're a certificated MUA you can guarantee these products are ok when you haven't even GOTTEN yours yet and can't post anything about the validity!? I thought mine would be ok (because WHY would a company send something different) and they're from years ago!


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like she disabled comments haha. Someone had complained their box wasn't worth 100 and they got cheap polish instead of a purse an hour or so ago and now I don't see any comments.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like she's now using her Little Black Bag purchases to supplement the jewelry. I wonder if LBB allows their products to be resold by another "company".



​ She was following me on Little Black Bag and I normally follow those who follow me back (when I remember to add people) and so I was surprised to see that she was one of my followers whom I had followed back. I no longer follow her but here's her Little Black Bag profile.


http://www.littleblackbag.com/user/profile/211840


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like she's now using her Little Black Bag purchases to supplement the jewelry. I wonder if LBB allows their products to be resold by another "company".


 she claims in that post that she's working with "all the rage online" or something, idk if she's trying to imply that's where the jewelry in the picture came from or what (also i've never heard of them, so i'm not sure how that would make it more desirable than just saying its from LBB).


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 10, 2012)

The first time I heard of All The Rage was through Little Black Bag so I don't know how popular they were before LBB. I'm wondering if she's really working with ATR or if she's just saying that because she's using her LBB items to supplement her RCB. In way she reminds me of a EBay reseller because she's buying stuff from LBB for $50 and doing her trades to get numerous other items only to break down those items she gets and sell them for $25 (or what ever her price is for her boxes). She'll make a great killing on profit doing it that way.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

Back when she was ranting and then deleted it all, I remember her being angry she had been accused of using llb to supply this. someone should confirm she really is working with all the rage.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like she has a new team member Jen? I wonder if this is the same makeup artist that didn't get her box that was telling her friends no worries about the makeup! Not surprising!


----------



## MommaB (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a comment from a subscriber, seems she didn't get her necklace or her purse!

 


> I received my box and it was less than VIP worthy. I received cheap earrings, boring white nail polish, discontinued lip and eye products. I was led to believe that I would get a necklace and a purse. Neither were in my box. The sunglasses were the only redeeming item. Oh and the packaging was terrible. It looked like kids packed the boxes. I had childish stickers all over mg items. And my tissue paper looked like it had been crumpled and used prior to going into my box. Nothing VIP about the package at all. Will not be buying again.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like she has a new team member Jen? I wonder if this is the same makeup artist that didn't get her box that was telling her friends no worries about the makeup! Not surprising!


 Possibly. I hope this person realizes what she's getting dragged into.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MommaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a comment from a subscriber, seems she didn't get her necklace or her purse!


 Looks like the deletion monster got it.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm so put off by any company (this one's certainly not the first) that deletes any kind of criticism or negative comment. She could've used it as an opportunity to showcase good customer service, but instead it just looks sketchy that all the comments are suddenly gone. A successful business needs to be able to take punches now and then. Ipsy's probably the best example of a company that accepts those types of comments and uses them to improve--and not take it so damn personally. I don't even see why she's bothering keeping the facebook open if she's censoring interactive communication.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 10, 2012)

It has to do with fooling people into thinking the company is something that its not! It's prob only her last chance of hope to get people to sub to her.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 10, 2012)

They want people to ask the new person questions lol. Someone should ask how they know the old make up is still ok to use.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 10, 2012)

Well now that they have a certified makeup artist maybe she can teach me how to blend an expired Avon stick easier without the crust breaking off? But I can't ask  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like she has a new team member Jen? I wonder if this is the same makeup artist that didn't get her box that was telling her friends no worries about the makeup! Not surprising!


The new team member, Jen, was in LBB chat tonight talking about helping Pat find new distributors.  I'm not sure if she was saying it as an advertisement or as a way of showing people that the box was trying to improve.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like she has a new team member Jen? I wonder if this is the same makeup artist that didn't get her box that was telling her friends no worries about the makeup! Not surprising!
> ...


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

She started talking about it again I caught as much as I could.  (Quote this post to see the chat windows)


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

She is doing it now on chat in lbb promoting rcb i have screen shots!


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She started talking about it again I caught as much as I could.


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

I have screen shots too, I tried to put them in my posts but they aren't showing up.  If you quote my posts you will see them.  Zadi is there anyway you can make them visible?


----------



## Missglammygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Finally got caught up on this thread! So much drama!


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

I have sent a report on Jen Long advertising a competitor in the chat threads. I included her snap shots as well!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

I tried fixing it but it's data which can only be seen when I attempt to edit your post. I took screenshots of your screenshots and saved it as a JPG.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 11, 2012)

Great now patty has dragged two people into her future legal troubles. I see the her about me still plagiarizes ipsy.


----------



## QueenG (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh no. This like the train wrecked that crashed and is still somehow going! I really hope they either come to their senses or get put out of business because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no. This like the train wrecked that crashed and is still somehow going! I really hope they either come to their senses or get put out of business because this is getting ridiculous.


 I know! How much longer can this go on? She keep saying she wants to improve but she's still lying and doing things that are shady.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm so confused by all of this. Why are people so willing to go so far to defend her? There are lots of services I like...but none that I like enough to create an account on a forum just to go and argue with negative reviews. Baffling.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

You're not the only one when it comes to that!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 11, 2012)

These are probably her actual friends or people who are online friends. I doubt they just met through the RCB. Have to be plants.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so confused by all of this. Why are people so willing to go so far to defend her? There are lots of services I like...but none that I like enough to create an account on a forum just to go and argue with negative reviews. Baffling.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 11, 2012)

Did anyone establish whether the "discontinued" products were expired or not? When I think discontinued regarding beauty products, I think within a season or an LE collection. Products have a shelf life for a reason. These aren't Chanel bags that can be used years down the road, but items with ingredients that go bad and sit on your face, sinking in. Scary.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 11, 2012)

I hope lbb puts a stop to these solicitors. They are getting new people to sign up, which is wrong. I haven't seen any legitimate satisfied customers who aren't affiliated.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so confused by all of this. Why are people so willing to go so far to defend her? There are lots of services I like...but none that I like enough to create an account on a forum just to go and argue with negative reviews. Baffling.


 I think she must be bribing them or offering some incentive


----------



## annieha10 (Oct 11, 2012)

Some LBB member said she subscribed to RCB while i was on... think she said she was a cancer survivor herself and wanted to help. Shame on them for taking advantage of nice people.


----------



## JessP (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been keeping up with this thread from afar and I'm just astounded by this whole "service." Can anything be done to shut it down? The whole thing is Shades McGee.. and by that I mean very, very shady lol.


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

Patty Found Jen in a little black bag trader group about a week and half ago! She was in the room advertising her company when Jen showed intrest in her box a week later she was a manager. I also think there is a lot of bribes going on! I have a friend who wants this box so bad! For the life of me i cant figure out why but it only makes sense if Patty gives her something in return for making a youtube video! Or maybe she is even getting the box cheaper? She was gonna turn it down now she is back on the box!! These ladies are def getting something out of it!


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

Earlier this morning Jen was mentioning again how she was just helping her friend, who is seriously ill and started this subscription box to help pay medical bills.  Previously the story was that Patty was sick of being burned by subscription boxes and wanted to start one that offered great items at a good price.  The "illness" excuse didn't come up until after the value of the boxes was questioned.  I do believe she is sick, her facebook page about the illness was created a bit (maybe a month or 2) before the Red Carpet Box page, but only con men play on the sympathy of people to get money for personal gain (ok and maybe politicians).

I feel sorry for Jen, from different chat conversations it sounded like they are virtual friends and Jen is a good person trying to help out.  Hopefully she doesn't get affected by all the blow out.  She has some good PR ideas, but all the items she is putting into the giveaways are from her personal collection so she may end up being another of us taken advantage of .


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

So not only do we have Patty with an illness but I have found Jens Intro to herself! Meet the new manager Jen this is her info! Iâ€™m a very neurotic twenty-four year old with a major spirit crisis on my skull. Iâ€™ve got an odd perspective on life, and sometimes it seems like Iâ€™ve already done most of my living. Iâ€™m (mostly) clean these days, a recovered addict with a ferocious case of Anxiety disorder.


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 11, 2012)

YIKES!


----------



## sky595 (Oct 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So not only do we have Patty with an illness but I have found Jens Intro to herself! Meet the new manager Jen this is her info!
> 
> Iâ€™m a very neurotic twenty-four year old with a major spirit crisis on my skull. Iâ€™ve got an odd perspective on life, and sometimes it seems like Iâ€™ve already done most of my living. Iâ€™m (mostly) clean these days, a recovered addict with a ferocious case of Anxiety disorder.


 She actually was posting on this very thread (see page 5). Same girl? I thought the profile pic looked familiar! Of course, she was someone in support of RCB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow! I find it interesting because I have been following this closely but just last week Jen wanted to purchase her first box. So she is a manager and has no idea what she is promoting because she has just received a box or will just be getting a box! So she jas no idea what contents are in the box! Its laughable!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2012)

I emailed LBB about their chat being used to promote other businesses and sent them the screenshots taken from above. Here's LBB's response.



> Thank you for contacting Little Black Bag. And thank you for letting us know about this. We have following up with these users now to let them know that chat is not the place to promote other businesses. We appreciate you letting us know and we'll see you around the site!


----------



## mellee (Oct 11, 2012)

...  what exactly is "a major spirit crisis on my skull"?  Did we just pick random words out of a hat and string them into a sentence?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 12, 2012)

LBB has a chat feature? Lol


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Oct 13, 2012)

Lbb does not consider RCB a competitor and gave their blessing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyiuFp5pZX0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player New box!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

Junk, junk and more junk. I do have a suggestion for you patty, get some eye brow things in your box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

it all just looks like cheap wholesale products, i'd rather pay $32 dollars and get 1-3 nice things like that at target.


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it all just looks like cheap wholesale products, i'd rather pay $32 dollars and get 1-3 nice things like that at target.


 Orrr for 2 dollars more you could get a Popsugar box with items like a bestselling book, 2 movie tickets, a designer scarf and more...

https://musthave.popsugar.com/

Same price - NO comparison.  

Honestly - if people are happy to get closeouts/expired products/and cheap junk for 32 bucks - more power to em... but I won't be hopping on that bandwagon again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

i find this suspicious. working with bloggers on reviews? seems like they're sponsoring people to review them.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

> i find this suspicious. working with bloggers on reviews? seems like they're sponsoring people to review them.


 Working with vloggers/bloggers isn't an issue to me, paid for their own box or not. If they're truthful of not is what I hav an issue about. I don't see how anyone can be genuinely happy about getting this crap.


----------



## Robinssa (Oct 13, 2012)

What about these bags helps with breast cancer awareness? Are a portioned of proceeds being donated or are they just using the phrase to get people's attention?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Working with vloggers/bloggers isn't an issue to me, paid for their own box or not. If they're truthful of not is what I hav an issue about. I don't see how anyone can be genuinely happy about getting this crap.


 I agree totally. which was kind of my concern if she promotes reviews on their facebook that are from friends or family it might be a little misleading to people who are interested as customers, i mean we know for a fact that all of the negative reviews were deleted from the fb page, so people won't know the true concerns about the box unless they came here or to youtube.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What about these bags helps with breast cancer awareness? Are a portioned of proceeds being donated or are they just using the phrase to get people's attention?


 Maybe because she included a "beautiful pink purse", she considers that to be participating in breast cancer awareness? Pinkwashing at its finest...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

You know, that REALLY bugs me having breast cancer spread into my family for someone to capitalize on that. I hope shes not using that as a sales pitch. Quite honestly from the video (I was watching from my iPad so I can't say for sure how the lighting is from her video to my iPad and so on) it looked white, or even a pale pink, not even a "breast cancer" pink.

This is quite sick. NOTHING should be "breast cancer pink" unless percentages of profits are GOING to BC research and has a logo on it. Stop Patty, just STOP!!



> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about these bags helps with breast cancer awareness? Are a portioned of proceeds being donated or are they just using the phrase to get people's attention?





> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe because she included a "beautiful pink purse", she considers that to be participating in breast cancer awareness? Pinkwashing at its finest...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, that REALLY bugs me having breast cancer spread into my family for someone to capitalize on that. I hope shes not using that as a sales pitch. Quite honestly from the video (I was watching from my iPad so I can't say for sure how the lighting is from her video to my iPad and so on) it looked white, or even a pale pink, not even a "breast cancer" pink.
> 
> This is quite sick. NOTHING should be "breast cancer pink" unless percentages of profits are GOING to BC research and has a logo on it. Stop Patty, just STOP!!


 this exactly. i was watching that video and that necklace she said was breast cancer pink looked green (or maybe i'm seriously blind), wtf?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

If she's not donating portions of the money she's raising using breast cancer awareness then isn't that fraud as well?


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If she's not donating portions of the money she's raising using breast cancer awareness then isn't that fraud as well?


 It completely depends on the wording.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 13, 2012)

is it intentionally worded weirdly here to make it not fraudulent? i don't know.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

Seems like she's just sending pink stuff in appreciation but if a business wanted to show appreciation to a "disease so close to their heart" they would donate and not just send pink crap. I don't think it's a fraud unless she advertises as donating and doesn't. I could be wrong though but I think that's how it goes. In my eyes, she is a fraud so just add the BC usage in with it.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stop Patty, just STOP!!


 AGREED. This just gets worse and worse.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lbb does not consider RCB a competitor and gave their blessing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyiuFp5pZX0&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...


 Very misleading video. Gives the impression that rcb is involved in the breast cancer awareness cause. Also sounds more like an ad instead of a review.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ugh. I've gotten free boxes/products from other companies for review before, and I reviewed those products honestly, good or bad. She deletes all negative reviews. Definitely sounds like she's bribing people for positive reviews.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 13, 2012)

This link explains "pinkwashing"

http://thinkbeforeyoupink.org/?page_id=13

Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

AGREED. This just gets worse and worse.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd say so--she doesn't mention any specific charity and makes no claim that a donation is being made.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lunadust (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd say so--she doesn't mention any specific charity and makes no claim that a donation is being made.


 The video though makes it sound like they are involved with a charity.

"It's all about breast cancer month this month, which is a very good cause."


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The video though makes it sound like they are involved with a charity.
> 
> "It's all about breast cancer month this month, which is a very good cause."


 Seriously, I think she has at least gotten smart enough NOT to name a specific charity--by not doing so, there can be no accusation of wrongdoing; Breast Cancer Awareness Month, after all, isn't JUST Komen anymore.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Oct 13, 2012)

That is very true. She is so lawsuit happy she probably knows to watch her Ps &amp; Qs. Still disgusting.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seriously, I think she has at least gotten smart enough NOT to name a specific charity--by not doing so, there can be no accusation of wrongdoing; Breast Cancer Awareness Month, after all, isn't JUST Komen anymore.


----------



## wvg88 (Oct 13, 2012)

I bought a second box and she told me it isn't going to be that purse.  Box is currently in transit.


----------



## wvg88 (Oct 13, 2012)

i am a satisfied customer who is not affiliated with the owner.. and my only contact with her is in relation to being a RCB customer.  i have been away from this forum for quite some time.... i see the drama continues to go on and on.  i'm using my big buddha sunglasses.... very nice.  i have rec'd compliments.  it did come with a sticker.  i also modified the earrings and have used them.  i actually covet some that other people got and hate... like the butterfly ones i saw earlier in this thread.   the avon eye liner has been fine.  no issues with it.  i use dark eyeliner daily.  i'm not really into lip glaze so mine is sitting. right now i am waiting on a second box that is in transit.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 16, 2012)

a picture of the "October Breast Cancer Awareness RCB" as featured by red carpet box

she's been throwing 'breast cancer awareness' around A LOT on there and it just irks me more and more, not sure how anything about this "raises awareness" but what do i know.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm curious to see if next month's bag will include completely different items, or continue to have the Korres/Avon/Borghese/leftover sunglasses. I also think it's strange that the recent review was copied and pasted rather than submitted directly from the source. I believe it's legit, but just weird to see it posted by the proprietor.  Maybe she's not on facebook or something? I'll be interested to see the video review.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious to see if next month's bag will include completely different items, or continue to have the Korres/Avon/Borghese/leftover sunglasses. I also think it's strange that the recent review was copied and pasted rather than submitted directly from the source. I believe it's legit, but just weird to see it posted by the proprietor.  Maybe she's not on facebook or something? I'll be interested to see the video review.


 agreed, i almost suspected it was fake until i saw she posted a picture of the alleged reviewer wearing the sunglasses as well. could be anybody though, so who knows.


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 17, 2012)

Umm just curious, if her husband is a successful businessman than she would have medical insurance and not be needing to "raise" money for medical bills. One thing I've learned on these forums is that when the Ladies know somethings not on the up and up it's not. No way I'd ever sub to her and I will make sure to let all my friends know to stay far away from her and her so called business. Just Wow..


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very misleading video. Gives the impression that rcb is involved in the breast cancer awareness cause. Also sounds more like an ad instead of a review.


I disagree, it reminds me of most of the videos I watched before subscribing to LBB. I think that getting a purse and sunglasses with a few makeup products is a pretty good value, seeing as I paid twice as much for LBB and got fewer items (in my first box at least) However with LBB you're also paying for a week of gambling, and a massive variety of items to choose from.

I think it's definitely weird to talk about Breast Cancer Awareness without donating some of her proceeds, but Breast Cancer Awareness is exactly that- Awareness. I disagree with most companies that use the term "awareness" because it encourages slacktivism and pats people on the back for wearing ribbons and posting about cancer on facebook, rather than actually donating or volunteering.

I'm not sure I get why that video has such a bad rating though. I mean look at the dislike ratio; Korres is a good brand and Big Buddah is well loved in Makeuptalk's LBB group so it's not like it's a dishonest review. People are just giving it dislikes because it's a company that they don't like, which is completely unfair to those people who are just recording a video about how they had a pleasant experience with that company.

er- Looking over this thread again... Is Amanda employed by RCB? She left a comment on this video making it sound like she had something to do with supplying products to RCB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hgBxlLZIdI&amp;lc=5xatIc1C9TUgu1FPSMv0Bgmz9vzL1j4GrsKXDkvxzjw&amp;feature=plcp


----------



## Shannon28 (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm just curious, if her husband is a successful businessman than she would have medical insurance and not be needing to "raise" money for medical bills. One thing I've learned on these forums is that when the Ladies know somethings not on the up and up it's not. No way I'd ever sub to her and I will make sure to let all my friends know to stay far away from her and her so called business. Just Wow..


Having medical insurance doesn't mean bills don't pile up. Copays are a b*tch when you are dealing with a chronic condition. Not defending her business, I'm super happy I never subbed to RCB.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *autumnandicarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 18, 2012)

So, asked about if she was donating any proceeds towards cancer on the FB feed... got the strangest response.. But NO she is not, but she is very 'involved' with the cause .. Then she proceeded to ask for people to sign up for the BREAST CANCER AWARENESS BAG. May not be fraudulent, but the more she promotes it this way, the more it seems misleading to customers. What's she making customers aware of? That pink = cancer and she is aware? Great, let me support the cause immediately.


----------



## Nightgem (Oct 18, 2012)

Ohh I wasn't insunuating that she doesn't have any bills or co-pays. I just wondered why that is all. Trust me I am fully aware of co-pays and such even with insurance. My prescriptions alone run me close to 4500.00-5000.00 every month. My one script alone is 1000.00 a month and trust me after the first of every month there's not alot left over in the budget. But since finding MUT I have treated myself and my step daughter to subs as a nice little surprise each month. I may not be able to purchase all  the great brands out there but I am learning so much from everyone here. All the negative aspects of this Red Carpet Box service is just plain wrong in my book it just smells wrong and looks even worse. I'm glad I always read the reviews here so I know what and who to stay away from.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 18, 2012)

Was anyone that filed a PayPal claim able to get ttheir money back?


----------



## QueenG (Oct 18, 2012)

I didn't file with paypal but she did refund me in full since I paid $40 for the first box (which is now in the trash, except the glasses). I guess since I was the only Canadian she felt bad? Regardless, I wrote about it on my blog and warned my readers to stay away!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Oct 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, asked about if she was donating any proceeds towards cancer on the FB feed... got the strangest response.. But NO she is not, but she is very 'involved' with the cause ..
> 
> Then she proceeded to ask for people to sign up for the BREAST CANCER AWARENESS BAG. May not be fraudulent, but the more she promotes it this way, the more it seems misleading to customers. What's she making customers aware of? That pink = cancer and she is aware? Great, let me support the cause immediately.


 I saw her reply to you. It was...odd. She said she "recognized you and hoped that you and your friends are doing well."

Which on the surface sounds nice. Unless you read this thread, then it just sounds passive aggressive.

 For being a business, RCB has a very strange approach when dealing with customers.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Oct 18, 2012)

Yea I had no idea what that meant, but it's making more sense now if that is it. Definitely really strange.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 20, 2012)

The Red Carpet Box Facebook page says that Red Carpet Box has an exciting new alliance with Nailtiques Cosmetic Corp.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope that's true. Maybe it'll turn their company around because right now their reputation is crap.

So who wants to contact Nailtiques Cosmetic Corp to find out if it's true? LOL


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that's true. Maybe it'll turn their company around because right now their reputation is crap.
> 
> So who wants to contact Nailtiques Cosmetic Corp to find out if it's true? LOL


I hope it is true, too, because she said it so unequivocally.  But, on her last listing of the contents of the Breast Cancer Awareness bag, she left out the part about some of the products being discontinued.


----------



## SadPanda (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe partnering with Amtrak would be better for this train wreck.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 20, 2012)

Hmm. I would be kind of annoyed if I'd already purchased and received a bag, only to find out that the same bag suddenly has a new item. I think it would've been more appropriate if she'd included the new item in the next month's box.


----------



## Roxstar (Oct 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anyone that filed a PayPal claim able to get ttheir money back?


 I'm still waiting to hear back from PayPal/Patty for the second time, after her declining to refund my $20. I only asked for $20 because _I thought _it was pretty fair to not ask for shipping costs back. However, now I am requesting a full refund. This whole box was useless to me.  I couldn't use the eyeliner because I have seriously sensitive eyes and I can't imagine what it would have done to them, or anyone else's. I only have one set of eyes and I'm not risking them over "discontinued" product. The sunglasses were a wash for me too because they came without a UBV sticker. Also, knowing they came from eBay, who knows what they are made out of (ie; lead). It's a wait and see game now.

On a side note, I hate that it has gotten this far. Normally I would just chalk it up to me losing $25 but, the more I think about how everything has played out and just how unsafe the stuff in this box ended up being really upsets me.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

Is she really trying to spam her clients with a referral link so she can profit of it???


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is she really trying to spam her clients with a referral link so she can profit of it???


 I was kind of wondering what was up with that?  As of today - I removed RCB from my Facbook feed.  I just don't like even reading her posts anymore because they kind of make me sick and I feel terrible for anyone who wastes their money on this crappy "subscription".  

Honestly, I am glad that I was in on the first box which required Paypal to order because at least she doesn't have my cc info or anything. At least I know that my losses were minimal - 25 bucks sucks to lose but it could have been worse. 

I hope that she either sees the light and starts going legit (unlikely) or that she gets shut down - either way I just don't want to see any more people get trash products or get infections etc from expired cosmetics.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

I couldn't imagine one of birchbox's founders posting their personal referral code to spam users. Its not ethical (not that anything red carpet box does is)


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 22, 2012)

Jen posted the her link on LBB traders / addicts and on one page said she already had $245 in referrals and didn't know how she was going to spend it all.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

This is just sad.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jen posted the her link on LBB traders / addicts and on one page said she already had $245 in referrals and didn't know how she was going to spend it all.


 Clearly, she'll be spending it on stocking the packages she sends out...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 22, 2012)

It is sad because this Jen woman is obviously trusted in her LBB group and she is steering people towards this scam.  I guess Amanda the home party sex toy person is out, huh?


----------



## bluelion (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm wondering how many boxes she's actually sold. There doesn't seem to be that many reviews, good or bad (although the latter are deleted). Still waiting on that video review she mentioned last week.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2012)

You can report Jen to LBB - they've already warned her about promoting RCB in their chat. If she's still steering people with her referral link to LBB and promoting RBC they can probably revoke her credits if they feel she's ripping them off.


----------



## PaulaG (Oct 22, 2012)

I know she kept commenting in chat about "that thing she wasn't supposed to mention in the LBB chatroom" then she would ask all the bloggers to contact her on Facebook so she could give them an opportunity to review "something she isn't supposed to talk about in the chatroom".  Now I haven't seen her in the chatroom for 9 or 10 days so she may have been told to knock it off or stay out of the chatroom.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 22, 2012)

I was talking about the Coterie referral link she has posted on rcb's facebook.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know she kept commenting in chat about "that thing she wasn't supposed to mention in the LBB chatroom" then she would ask all the bloggers to contact her on Facebook so she could give them an opportunity to review "something she isn't supposed to talk about in the chatroom".  Now I haven't seen her in the chatroom for 9 or 10 days so she may have been told to knock it off or stay out of the chatroom.


 LMAO...wow.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow is right.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know she kept commenting in chat about "that thing she wasn't supposed to mention in the LBB chatroom" then she would ask all the bloggers to contact her on Facebook so she could give them an opportunity to review "something she isn't supposed to talk about in the chatroom".  Now I haven't seen her in the chatroom for 9 or 10 days so she may have been told to knock it off or stay out of the chatroom.


 Wow .... this group of RCB girls sure are classy.  "Opportunity to review something we can't talk about here" makes me think of some of the old pyramid scheme businesses lol


----------



## Elleisforlove (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can report Jen to LBB - they've already warned her about promoting RCB in their chat. If she's still steering people with her referral link to LBB and promoting RBC they can probably revoke her credits if they feel she's ripping them off.


She is promoting her referral links in private fb groups with lbb customers. There are plenty of people posting non lbb related things in those groups including their own referral links so I think that's kind of a non issue imo.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahhh, ok. I thought she was still doing it in LBB chat or their Facebook wall.


----------



## Honicakes (Oct 23, 2012)

It is still completely unethical.  That would be like if the girl who does the official LBB product demo videos put in her personal referral link to PopSugar or something and was leveraging that audience to get herself free stuff. 

If this person wants to post to their own personal page - that is one thing, but it shouldn't be posted on the business page.  If she makes much more "money" I hope she knows that it will be taxable - which opens another can of worms - who pays those taxes RCB or her?

(I know it isn't money but it is still a taxable gain I believe)


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is still completely unethical.  That would be like if the girl who does the official LBB product demo videos put in her personal referral link to PopSugar or something and was leveraging that audience to get herself free stuff.
> 
> ...









This is actually the reason why we don't allow referral links or affiliate links to be posted on MUT because it would be unfair.


----------



## Elleisforlove (Oct 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is still completely unethical.  That would be like if the girl who does the official LBB product demo videos put in her personal referral link to PopSugar or something and was leveraging that audience to get herself free stuff.
> 
> ...


 I was referring to the individual groups on FB dedicated to LBB traders that are ran by LBB customers. I've posted my referral links there, as have many others. The reason why I said it was a non issue was because there was talk of reporting her to LBB yet again, when she is posting in places that are not ran by LBB themselves.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure if "jenn the mua" is off fb, deleted posts, or blocked me, because I can no longer see her posts on the fb page. She doesn't know who I am, so I don't know how she would block me. Maybe she left this place? I can read Patty's posts, and its obvious she is conversing with jenn.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks like they are putting Urban Decay in their next bags.  You can choose that, or a Korres royalty bath set (I think).  The owner has sent some courtesy bags to bloggers who are now blogging about what a great company it is.


----------



## lunadust (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like they are putting Urban Decay in their next bags.  You can choose that, or a Korres royalty bath set (I think).  The owner has sent some courtesy bags to bloggers who are now blogging about what a great company it is.


 She's definitely making this overly complicated. She's doing like 10 things at once at it's somewhat confusing.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 30, 2012)

I do not know for sure, but I suspect the Korres collection might be discontinued.  I was searching to find out what it was, and the most recent article I can find on it is from 2009.

Jen did a YT review on the RCB too, but I did not watch the entire thing.  I love her glasses (not the sunglasses she received), she is wearing in the clip.


----------



## Caryatid (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for Facebook, companies, and PayPal to pull a PoshPod kill on this. It's making me sick that women are still being conned out of their money.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It looks like they are putting Urban Decay in their next bags.  You can choose that, or a Korres royalty bath set (I think).  The owner has sent some courtesy bags to bloggers who are now blogging about what a great company it is.


 The easiest way to put a stop to her is to report her to the companies whose products she's distributing. The Look Bag recently was contacted by Stila and Freeman Beauty once those companies got word of the expired and discontinued products TLB sent out so if enough complaints are issued by those who receive the items then those companies can issue her a don't distribute our brands without our permission type of thing.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 30, 2012)

It sounds like there's more interest in the Urban Decay package than the Korres one, considering the way she's talking up the latter. I also think it's confusing that there's now apparently three box options? Hope she's organized enough to keep it all straight. I wonder if they'll unveil the items or keep it a surprise.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 30, 2012)

That website is still a nightmare of word salads.

Here is a rave review with a whole bunch of victims lining up:

http://livinthemommylife.com/2012/10/red-carpet-box-review.html


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2012)

wow, the amount of interest this is gaining is kind of scary.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

Does she still have the MyGlam/Ipsy About rip off up on her site?


----------



## Malia (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh. I've gotten free boxes/products from other companies for review before, and I reviewed those products honestly, good or bad. She deletes all negative reviews. Definitely sounds like she's bribing people for positive reviews.


 I just wanted to step in and say that I did receive Octobers Red Carpet Box in exchange for a review.  I always give HONEST reviews and I just wanted to say that in no way was i BRIBED to give a positive review.  Being a blogger, I want my readers to be able to trust me.  I saw a link to my post here in this forum and would hate for that to give me a bad name as a blogger because you all seem to have a problem with the Red Carpet Box.  I have contacted the owner with my concerns and questions and am awaiting her reply.

Someone (I'm guessing from here) posted a comment questioning the box, and I had no problem approving it so that others can view it.  I also hope the owner is able to give a response and we'll see what she says.

I don't want anyone to think negatively of me or my blog because of my review.  I'd also like you to know that my review was based on the box that I received and NOT on past boxes.  I do understand everyones concerns.  I too, would not like to be sent expired products.  I also feel that if the products were Knock-Offs, they should be labeled as such.  As far as I can tell my Big Buddha Sunglasses are authentic, and I'm not sure if my products have been discontinued, but I do not see any expiration dates on any products to prove that they are expired.


----------



## Malia (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That website is still a nightmare of word salads.
> 
> ...


 This is my Rave Review!  My HONEST review.  I guess I'll have to read back in this thread to see why everyone seems to have such a problem with the Red Carpet Box.  My experience with this subscription box has been positive so far and I'm honestly surprised to see al this negativity :-(


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my Rave Review!  My HONEST review.  I guess I'll have to read back in this thread to see why everyone seems to have such a problem with the Red Carpet Box.  My experience with this subscription box has been positive so far and I'm honestly surprised to see al this negativity :-(


 Thank you for your HONEST review, this thread is chock full everything that is or went wrong with RCB. I actually do feel bad for the people who paid for expired products and knockoffs but its nice to see a different _postive_ attitude here.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 31, 2012)

Malia, I'm glad you've had a good experience. Personally, I'm still too wary about them to drop the dough. But if people know what they're getting into and still enjoying it, then more power to them. All subs aren't for everyone. =) I think it's really nice that you came and posted your experience without taking away from those who've been less than thrilled with the company.


----------



## adore (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, the amount of interest this is gaining is kind of scary.


 Ladies! This is pretty creepy, a little sad, and really psychotic. Are you seriously wasting your time stalking a subscription box service!? 

Not a single one of you have messaged me personally to try and get your situation(s) fixed, yet you're still fussing about every tiny move my partner and I make. The company has improved greatly and is doing so daily. If you would like your issues addressed one on one, I would absolutely adore that. In the meantime, why keep beating a dead horse? It's futile.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 31, 2012)

No one is stalking anyone. Members of this board monitor subscriptions, good and bad. We hate to see people scammed when there are so many good boxes out there. If you and your "partner"  were disclosing to customers the origins of your products and ceased implying that the products are fresh &amp; legit and that the companies "sponsor" you, then no one would bother you. Legitimate companies disclose the origin of their products.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *adore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies! This is pretty creepy, a little sad, and really psychotic. Are you seriously wasting your time stalking a subscription box service!?
> 
> Not a single one of you have messaged me personally to try and get your situation(s) fixed, yet you're still fussing about every tiny move my partner and I make. The company has improved greatly and is doing so daily. If you would like your issues addressed one on one, I would absolutely adore that. In the meantime, why keep beating a dead horse? It's futile.


 sorry but there's nothing creepy, sad, or psychotic about looking at a company's PUBLIC facebeook or PUBLIC reviews of people who were solicited by the company to post. if that's what you think of people who stay in the know about your business, then you have a problem.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 31, 2012)

"Companies are allowed to ask for their products back with the original tags and boxes intact before they issue a refund."

Unbelievable!!  Customers are "allowed" to ask for their money back on counterfeit or expired items!  Not that it makes a difference, but I am curious as to why she is so desperate for the expired products.  Possibly, to re-sell?

"Paypal has told me that this type of forum stuff is becoming more common and it actually helps them when they are investigating refunds."

I see this as yet another warning or threat- "do not talk crap about my business, because you are merely assisting me".  A new tactic, but I can see right through it.

"I contacted the company that I bought them from and I gave them my opinion that these earrings caused some problems because they were misleading in two ways: the price tags and the QVC relation (of which there was none)."

Why on earth did she bother contacting the company?  By her own rationale, companies are allowed to do whatever the heck they want, at the victim/customer's expense.  Maybe she is going by their customer relations as a model for her own?

"I like to offer pretty and fashionable sunglasses in particular and I have access to what is called â€shelf pullsâ€ from department stores from wholesalers that are name brand, but if Iâ€™m constantly going to be attacked on authenticity issues, I absolutely want to keep offering pretty glasses, but if it makes people feel better, Iâ€™ll just call them â€Fashion Designer Sunglassesâ€."

Seriously?  If it makes people feel better??  How about, giving customers their money back, when you sent them expired, unsafe, products?  False advertising, threatening customers, etc.  She obviously does not give a crap about her customer's feelings or doing the right thing.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Oct 31, 2012)

Also, I wanted to address the issue of discontinued products. We do sometimes offer them! Korres is one of the brands we have lots of product with and they are considered in the category of â€discontinuedâ€ not â€expiredâ€. I contacted Korres personally and they assured me they were only discontinued and not expired and beautiful items on amazon and other popular sites still sell Korres in particular. Some of my favorite products such as Korres are discontinued. We hope that the Urban Decay month of November really does put renewed faith and momentum in Red Carpet Box. I never did explain what you would get in a Red Carpet Box package! We actually nixed the Korres package and now we have plenty of Urban Decay only packages to distribute for the month of November.

For the month of November for instance:

2 full sized Urban Decay Products
Genuine Swarovski carded and made in the USA jewelry
1 purse
First 25 subscribers receive a full size Etsy Sponsor lip balm
Every subscriber receives a full size duo nail kit by Nailtiques
A surprise fashion item
Some surprise bonus items


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2012)

Most likely the Urban Decay products will be something that was either recently discontinued (such as the old eyeshadows) or discontinued a long time ago such as the loose pigments (which sold for $1). Anyone remember when GoGo Girlfriend sent out those UD pigments? I love UD and it's a good item BUT the fact that it was discontinued and sold for a $1 and promoted as them working with UD was so misleading. Glad GGG closed down because after all the drama with The Look Bag, Posh Pod, Box Monthly and now Red Carpet Box it makes me wonder exactly where did GGG buy their products from.

I honestly don't get why these new start ups just don't work directly with the companies. It's probably less expensive to get NEW product that way. Surely if Birchbox, Beauty Army, MyGlam/Ipsy, Sample Society and Glossybox can do it so can other companies. To me it seems clear, have a business plan in place, have your vendors in place (work directly with companies otherwise you run the risk of those companies going after you for not having permission to distribute their products), have your website ready to go and not in a so-called "test phase", etc, etc. If you don't have the vendors in place then DON'T USE EBAY or "wholesalers" or "3rd party vendors" because YOU and YOUR company run the risk of sending out discontinued, expired, counterfeit products and once people find that out your reputation is GONE.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 31, 2012)

They don't have the connections or the start up cash. The fact is, if a product is discontinued you are running the risk of bad/expired products. Only spf  is required to have an expiration....



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most likely the Urban Decay products will be something that was either recently discontinued (such as the old eyeshadows) or discontinued a long time ago such as the loose pigments (which sold for $1). Anyone remember when GoGo Girlfriend sent out those UD pigments? I love UD and it's a good item BUT the fact that it was discontinued and sold for a $1 and promoted as them working with UD was so misleading. Glad GGG closed down because after all the drama with The Look Bag, Posh Pod, Box Monthly and now Red Carpet Box it makes me wonder exactly where did GGG buy their products from.
> 
> I honestly don't get why these new start ups just don't work directly with the companies. It's probably less expensive to get NEW product that way. Surely if Birchbox, Beauty Army, MyGlam/Ipsy, Sample Society and Glossybox can do it so can other companies. To me it seems clear, have a business plan in place, have your vendors in place (work directly with companies otherwise you run the risk of those companies going after you for not having permission to distribute their products), have your website ready to go and not in a so-called "test phase", etc, etc. If you don't have the vendors in place then DON'T USE EBAY or "wholesalers" or "3rd party vendors" because YOU and YOUR company run the risk of sending out discontinued, expired, counterfeit products and once people find that out your reputation is GONE.


----------



## bluelion (Oct 31, 2012)

My guess for the UD product (at least one) was going to be the shadow pencils that were selling in a set of 5 (from last year's holiday sets). There were tons of those sets at Nordstrom Rack for $12, and I wouldn't be surprised if it dipped even lower at some point.

After seeing the shipping label, I'll have to agree with Zadi now that the products are probably from their recent sale.


----------



## Rach212 (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They don't have the connections or the start up cash. The fact is, if a product is discontinued you are running the risk of bad/expired products. Only spf  is required to have an expiration....


I just can't get on board with this sub/company.  Her VP of whatever-it-is is someone she met online.  I've bought plenty of Avon over the years, but it doesn't scream "red carpet" to me. They buy lots off of eBay and from random distributors ... who knows where these items have been before they get to her. It's mismatched stuff that she gets good deals on and then resells the stuff to her "VIP's" ... some expired and some of it costume jewelry.  And the whole "don't order until November 1st, the system won't know what to do!" combined with her changing what is going to be in the box every other day ...  This is more "Yard Sale Box" than "Red Carpet Box" to me.


----------



## Honicakes (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is more "Yard Sale Box" than "Red Carpet Box" to me.


 I couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## QueenG (Nov 1, 2012)

I just barely read through the long winded answers Red Carpet Box gave on that rave review. All I got from it was a feeling of a standoff with MUT members and former customers. I can't remember the last time a company I stayed loyalty to treating me this way! If I ever got this kind of message from a company, I would drop them immediately and I'm taking all my friends and blog readers with me.

And can I just use one phrase here that RCB seems to not know: Due Diligence. We MUT members are asking the tough questions and expecting some solid answers or solutions. All we're getting is the run-around and just palin weirdness. Like I said before, great idea, poor execution. DUE DILIGENCE!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just barely read through the long winded answers Red Carpet Box gave on that rave review. All I got from it was a feeling of a standoff with MUT members and former customers. I can't remember the last time a company I stayed loyalty to treating me this way! If I ever got this kind of message from a company, I would drop them immediately and I'm taking all my friends and blog readers with me.
> 
> And can I just use one phrase here that RCB seems to not know: Due Diligence. We MUT members are asking the tough questions and expecting some solid answers or solutions. All we're getting is the run-around and just palin weirdness. Like I said before, great idea, poor execution. DUE DILIGENCE!


 yeah that ridiculously long-winded response to just one comment/critique on the rave review would be sending HUGE red flags to me as a new customer. if they want to be a successful business, they need to learn some PR control.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2012)

well this is interesting. 3 full size UD products? i hope we can get some detailed shots of this next wave of bags, i don't think any company can afford to do something like this without the products being counterfeit or discontinued.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it's safe to say they are the discontinued items that were marked down pretty significantly during their sale. I will be very surprised if they're not. So repurchasing these items might not be an option. But not everyone subscribes to a service like this to buy its offerings, so...I guess there's that? To her credit, I do think she's working hard and being very careful to check out the merchandise from here on out. But I'm still not down with any service that is just buying from wholesalers. It just seems like anyone can do that (or buy off ebay).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 1, 2012)

That is exactly what I was thinking. The woman attacks anyone who asks for a refund or questions anything with barely coherent venom. I said earlier in this thread that if she disclosed her sources and acted in a professional and rational manner that she she probably could have a decent little customer base that does not mind getting this kind of box curated for them. I mean, seriously creating a more professional website that disclosed the higher end brands are close-outs - last chance! UD/Korres/Betsey will never make this again! Guaranteed unopened, sealed and unexpired! - did some partnerships with fun Esty vendors, it could work.



> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just barely read through the long winded answers Red Carpet Box gave on that rave review. All I got from it was a feeling of a standoff with MUT members and former customers. I can't remember the last time a company I stayed loyalty to treating me this way! If I ever got this kind of message from a company, I would drop them immediately and I'm taking all my friends and blog readers with me.
> 
> And can I just use one phrase here that RCB seems to not know: Due Diligence. We MUT members are asking the tough questions and expecting some solid answers or solutions. All we're getting is the run-around and just palin weirdness. Like I said before, great idea, poor execution. DUE DILIGENCE!


----------



## Sweetchica (Nov 4, 2012)

My guess on the UD shadows are they might be the regular ones with the older formulation that were just reformulated about 6 mths ago. The packaging is somewhat different. They are on sale at Sephora.com for $6 (origanlly $18). The newer formulation can be applied wet now without ruining the shadow, and if you drop it, and it shatters or breaks you can pack it back together and keep using it! Thats just my guess though... I dont think I will go with this service. I am excited about the new Popsugar one, but won't get my first one until December...


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 5, 2012)

There is a picture of the UD RCB on facebook. Yup its those loose glitter pigment things, the cream shadows they no longer sell, and the tattoo set that is in the sale portion of UD's website for 2 dollars right now.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 5, 2012)

Eugh..That just looks like a big pile of crap. Clearly no one wanted it before. I bought some of the pigments for $1 when they were on sale. They were awful. I love UD, but they have had some serious packaging issues. The original primer potion was a horrible design and those pigments were a horrible design. I just ended up giving or trading all of the ones I had bought. I don't know why anyone would pay $30 for that pile of junk. I wouldn't even take it for free and have it take up space in my house.


----------



## Loladevil (Nov 5, 2012)

Definitely going to pass on this, looks like the land of misfit junk, I can't imagine anyone over the age of 8 would be seen carrying that bag.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

this kind of thing would be nice for someone's pre-teen daughter (just so long as the urban decay products aren't expired, they're all currently selling for like $2)

i can't imagine why any grown woman would want those products for herself though.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a picture of the UD RCB on facebook. Yup its those loose glitter pigment things, the cream shadows they no longer sell, and the tattoo set that is in the sale portion of UD's website for 2 dollars right now.


 I love those loose pigments but it was discontinued last year and last seen for $1 on Urban Decay's site. I remember when GoGo Girlfriend - last October - had it in their box. The rest of the UD items are also discontinued with the UD tattoo's only being $2 right now.

http://www.urbandecay.com/body-jewelry-temporary-tattoos/270,default,pd.html


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 5, 2012)

heres links to the other two UD products

http://www.amazon.com/Urban-Decay-Pigments-Shadow-Gunmetal/dp/B002BFEO2W

http://www.amazon.com/Urban-Decay-Shadow-Eyecolor-Delinquent/dp/B001SQJ1ZA

the shades that were in the youtube video are currently going for $.99


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 5, 2012)

The Cream Shadows were last seen on UD's site for $1 and I want to say it was last seen this past summer. One thing is for sure, it does show she's not working directly with Urban Decay since I doubt UD would send out stuff that they pulled from the market a year ago to unsuspecting people.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm a little surprised (not in a good way) that the items weren't at least the regular eyeshadows in the previous packaging. I mean, really? The other items were discontinued long before that. I just don't see value there considering it was marketed as this great Urban Decay box. It's great that some people are happy with it, but I hope to see at least one review that addresses it, because I can't imagine every single subscriber being cool with this.

And I'd like to point out that there's be tons of angry/upset/disappointed buyers (myself included) had Ipsy or Sample Society done the same thing, and those boxes are half the cost (or less) of RCB.

I actually think it would make for a decent box (albeit overpriced) for pre-teens or maybe some teens.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 6, 2012)

I think she is preying on a less product-sophisticated customer. How would UD feel about this?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 6, 2012)

I almost guessed, the other day, that the tattoos were going to be in the package.  I was familiar w/ them, as I purchased a couple tubes when they went on sale awhile back. 

I agree w/ nell, she is definitely preying on the more "clueless" or naive customers.  I shuddered when i saw all the fb people sharing &amp; liking her page for a couple sample freebies, therefore turning on more unsuspecting customers to this slipshod outfit.  Not cool.  I would never feel okay with doing that to my fb friends &amp; family- ruthless.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 6, 2012)

So I was reading through this interesting thread, and something doesnt add up.  Member "adore" wrote (on page 5) "I'm actually excited to join this one. I've been corresponding with the owner and she seems like a doll. If anybody has betseys or big buddahs they don't want, please pm me. I'm interested in big chunky sunglasses. ".   Then later she wrote (on page 21) "Not a single one of you have messaged me personally to try and get your situation(s) fixed, yet you're still fussing about every tiny move my partner and I make. The company has improved greatly and is doing so daily. If you would like your issues addressed one on one, I would absolutely adore that. In the meantime, why keep beating a dead horse? It's futile."   So in her first post she makes it sound like she's a new member of the subscription box, but then her next post sounds like she's part of the company?  I'm totally confused.  Any insight?  There's some shady business going on here.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 6, 2012)

I think she was initially just a random subscriber who became involved in the company recently after offering her services.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she is preying on a less product-sophisticated customer. How would UD feel about this?


 Definitely. To someone who has heard of UD but doesn't/can't purchase and isn't up to date on their current and past products/lines, seeing "3 full size UD items" would be a big selling point.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 7, 2012)

Now that this has been pointed out, it makes me wonder if "Jen" wasn't always involved and just promoting as a customer at first. Shady all around!



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she was initially just a random subscriber who became involved in the company recently after offering her services.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 7, 2012)

She's giving away fake pearl necklaces for a photo contest. Fake pearls..hmm, is that a thing now? I like pearls, ya know, real ones that come from the ocean. It's not like all real pearls are crazy expensive.  I make jewelry so I know they can be found for pennies on the dollar from online vendors. She's preying on people who don't realize that they could cop an entire RCB for half the price on ebay.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Her marketing has been working- she is attracting lots of fb fans (probably from giveaways). I see she has a $45 holiday box. She is doing a partnership from a soap maker, which I think is good. It gives more legitimacy &amp; makes it more unique. However, I still do not find that enough to ever try the svc out (I still harbor mistrust and find the owner unpro). Not to mention, the value is not there. The price needs to come down by half. Gb is cheaper, and much higher end, and most of all, professional. Patti needs to totally remove her plagiarized descriptions all together. She has deleted most, but not all- the "play along with stylists" is too obvious.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Patty needs to shut down, formulate a business plan and gather brands to work with then relaunch. I give her another six months at most and will be VERY surprised is she makes it more than year.


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 9, 2012)

> Patti needs to totally remove her plagiarized descriptions all together. She has deleted most, but not all- the "play along with stylists" is too obvious.


 I suspect she got a C&amp;D; when I emailed Ipsy, let's just say they weren't hearing about it for the first time. Apparently I'm not the only one of us that gets her panties in a bunch over intellectual property theft


----------



## lunadust (Nov 11, 2012)

I wish she would stop calling it a subscription when its not.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 11, 2012)

The random assortment of items has given me new appreciation for other companies' themed boxes. They don't always succeed, but you can usually see the effort.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks like patty is back on the warpath, and making her own co. look even worse in the process. Here is a small except: "I know this is wrong and I have contacted Irene Byron and her employee known as Zadidoll to cease and desist interfering with my business and they laughed at me multiple times when I informed them I now had to hire an attorney to keep my business safe. I have a brain tumor and I created this company to create some joy in my life and instead I have been harassed mercilessly and the postings of my company will not go away unless I pay their fees of the above mentioned ''programs''."


----------



## Caryatid (Nov 13, 2012)

Cancer and cease &amp; desists. Throw in some deformation and you have yourself a startup starter kit.

Seriously, I have never seen a "joyful" enterprise be so mean-spirited. If that's how she's getting over a brain tumor, she needs to find something that's a hell of a lot more positive.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like patty is back on the warpath, and making her own co. look even worse in the process.
> 
> Here is a small except:
> ...


 funny because that jen girl posted a while back on her own facebook that patty made RCB to pay for medical bills.

also how do they have almost 700 likes on their facebook now? buying likes?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not only are they buying likes, they are also buying positive reviews from bloggers.  I did not realize how shady that aspect can be.  I know some bloggers are honest, but seeing what I have concerning RCB and bloggers' reviews, it really makes me suspicious when products are provided to the blogger to "honestly review".


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

Can someone please PM that stuff to Zadi?


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like patty is back on the warpath, and making her own co. look even worse in the process.
> 
> Here is a small except:
> ...


 where was this?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like patty is back on the warpath, and making her own co. look even worse in the process.
> 
> Here is a small except:
> ...


 I thought she already did hire an attorney since she's been making the same threats since September.






Here's the thing she fails to understand, Makeup Talk is a PRIVATE forum, we're not Craiglist or Facebook (and even Facebook has rules for businesses to follow otherwise their accounts can be shut down). Posts about RCB *won't* be removed just because she doesn't like the negative attention her company has had, our members come first not making a company owner happy with lies about how wonderful her company is. If the members who post on MUT have had negative experiences with RCB then they have the right to express that. Makeup Talk is about TALKING about the products and services revolving around the beauty industry.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah, where did you find that? The same threat was posted earlier on this thread, unless she's trying it again?

I think it's pretty easy to get likes when there's free stuff involved, but she probably won't get the same amount of actual buyers.


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 13, 2012)

Saw one of the bloggers I follow posting about this "great deal" this morning. I messaged her and told her that in no way shape or form would I or anyone else I know, would be caught dead ordering from them. I also regretfully informed her that I would no longer be following her site or any other blogger site that endorses this company. Since I pretty much let all my FB peeps up to date on these subs   from all your reviews and experiences)  they all know to stay away from this shady, manipulating business. Like Kawaiimeows said, first that it was for money for medical bills (which I questioned in an earlier post) and now it's a way to bring joy into her life.....pfffttt. Maybe I should set up a company send out shoddy, expired products and say I'm doing this to pay my medical bills because I have a bad heart and blah blah blah....uuhh no screw that I know BS when I see it. Seriously she's gonna hire an attorney when she needs the funds for medical bills? I kept an attorney on retainer while I ran my own business and they don't come cheap and when you have them work on a cease and desit it's gonna cost some money...ohh wait again she has no money hmmmm...


----------



## QueenG (Nov 13, 2012)

She didn't try to buy my review. And I told all my readers to steer clear of this one!


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Here's the thing she fails to understand, Makeup Talk is a PRIVATE forum, we're not Craiglist or Facebook (and even Facebook has rules for businesses to follow otherwise their accounts can be shut down). Posts about RCB *won't* be removed just because she doesn't like the negative attention her company has had, our members come first not making a company owner happy with lies about how wonderful her company is. If the members who post on MUT have had negative experiences with RCB then they have the right to express that. Makeup Talk is about TALKING about the products and services revolving around the beauty industry.Â


 Zadi, I hope this goes without saying, but we're the choir here. You and MUT have done *nothing* even remotely unprofessional or questionable in all this and this fiasco has actually made you and MUT look all the better and more fair in how it's been handled. Kudos to you and MUT in general for keeping this thread on-topic, promoting fair business practices, advocating for consumers, and yes - despite what Patty/RCB thinks - for *promoting* and protecting independent businesses by differentiating the bad from the good. I just didn't want you to think for a moment that you had one iota of explaining to do. &lt;3


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for your support.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope she realizes that MUT members are going to post what they want be it positive or negative and that the members are going to protect each other as best as possible when it comes to bad products, bad customer service and potential scams.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zadi, I hope this goes without saying, but we're the choir here. You and MUT have done *nothing* even remotely unprofessional or questionable in all this and this fiasco has actually made you and MUT look all the better and more fair in how it's been handled. Kudos to you and MUT in general for keeping this thread on-topic, promoting fair business practices, advocating for consumers, and yes - despite what Patty/RCB thinks - for *promoting* and protecting independent businesses by differentiating the bad from the good.
> 
> I just didn't want you to think for a moment that you had one iota of explaining to do. &lt;3


I couldn't agree with this more. We all hate getting screwed over and scammed. The only way to avoid it is for us to let one another know. Zadi just happens to be the punching bag in this particular case. The good news is that many of us have her back, even if we don't always voice it openly on forums.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is the last paragraph she posted on ripoffreport. What is funny, is how she is complaining abt zadi, yet offers no proof of her allegations. She posts her supposed correspondence with za, which does not paint mut or za in the negative light she is trying to get people to see. Her whole complaint is abt how mut "coerced" her into purchasing a service because they saw her being mercilessly attacked. "Irene Byron of makeuptalk.com, a popular forum for make-up buyers to review services, tried to blackmail me and coerce me into giving her ridiculous amounts of money to thwart the bad reviews her hired moderator named Zadidoll and others not employed by Irene. She promised on the phone all the negativity would diminish as she has done for other companies and she specializes in SEO for beauty companies like StarBox (according to her). She said if I didn't choose a ''plan'' she would allow the slander and damage to my business to continue. She said if I did choose an expensive plan to market my brand new company she would allow the following thread to continue in the forum which is quite cruel and not to mention not true in any way, shape, or form. Here is the thread:https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128791/red-carpet-box/180." You can read the rest of her drivel on there, which is filled w/ grammatical errors and where she is still not able to prove her point. It is filled with lies and excuses. One lie she makes is regarding her stolen Images being a misunderstanding (which is somehow muts fault). She also claims disgruntled customers who got expired products were looking for a free deal and scammsters who purposely complained because they wanted their $ back but refused to mail back their old products. What a joke.


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 13, 2012)

> Seriously she's gonna hire an attorney when she needs the funds for medical bills? I kept an attorney on retainer while I ran my own business and they don't come cheap and when you have them work on a cease and desit it's gonna cost some money...


 I genuinely hope she winds up hiring an honest/moral lawyer - one that will explain to her the concept of free speech and what does and does not constitute libel, and who won't take her money when absolutely nothing can come of it. Unfortunately, if she shops around and can fork over a $5K retainer, she *will* find a lawyer who (besides not caring about his own reputation) promises her to launch a vicious lawsuit (and that $5K will only be to get started, I hope she realizes), which has no hope of doing anything more than getting summarily dismissed while lining the unscrupulous lawyer's pockets. I mean, this really is sad all around. If you're reading this, Patty, go to your local Chamber of Commerce. They will likely have a small business resource center that has a mentoring program. Get some advice. This will be cheaper than hiring a lawyer. Read some business books focused on customer service, especially new ones written in the context of social media. And, no offense intended, maybe some therapy. Starting a business is stressful. Having a brain tumor and/or cancer is stressful too. You need a better outlet than where you're venting. I really do wish you luck. In the "old" days, we could make youthful mistakes, learn from them, and move on. Nowadays, *everything* we do is immortalized forever on the Interwebz, and if you dig your hole much deeper, you will never escape your electronic reputation. Forget ever starting another business; you'll likely find it hard to even get another *job*. Please stop your knee from jerking so hard; it's only your own head it's kicking. Think about it: which is more likely, that hundreds of random people in a very positive and friendly forum (I mean, this isn't 4chan) have it in for you and are going out of their way to make your life miserable, or... maybe... just maaaaaybe... you're the one that's out of line?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is another one she did on same forum. Complete lies, once again: "They have caused so much interference in my daily business that literally all I have time for is damage control and hopefully new clientele by adding extra products into my beauty box this month. I am never going to fall into this trap and I don't see how small companies afford this. I explained I just got started in my business and her forum (I googled my own company) I came across does business by finding new companies like mine and no wonder so many have gone defunct if they are using this service. I found no value in her marketing and only pressure. She wants the post to stay and I am still not allowed to post there unless I pay her. Her rationale is that she can build my business better than I can but I don't believe her. I am an honest and sincere person who has tried my best and I almost feel like the pressure of this forum alone and that my company I created out of true love and joy is now defeated due to these scam forums."


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am, for one, definitely behind you, Z!!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your support.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I hope she realizes that MUT members are going to post what they want be it positive or negative and that the members are going to protect each other as best as possible when it comes to bad products, bad customer service and potential scams.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL what is she doing all day that constitutes "damage control"???


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

I noticed that, too, Luna!


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

So she needed to add some modeling photos to her ripoffreport.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't find it! Can someone link?


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 13, 2012)

My god, I just read her Ripoff Report submission in its entirety, and I think the woman is delusional. She published her C&amp;D from Colourbox as an example of a "very nice letter"? Yes, Colourbox was polite and professional, but I can't believe she didn't read what they actually said, which was very CLEARLY, "I understand your site is in the startup phase and good luck with that, but you still can't steal our images." (So listen, Patty, my car is in the shop. I'm just gonna take yours without your permission and use it for a couple of weeks until mine is fixed. Of COURSE I'm going to return it once mine is fixed, so it's cool, right?) And she rants about people posting emails she has sent them without her permission (as if that's a mortal sin?), while she's reproducing all sorts of emails others has sent her? AND, she posts a link to this thread thinking that somehow anyone who reads it through would actually wind up feeling the least bit charitable toward her? I give up. Everything compassionate I felt toward her in the name of thin skin and inexperience has been replaced by concern that this is not a well-balanced, rational person, and therefore all of our well-reasoned arguments will forever fall on deaf and deluded ears. I hope Irene is going to file a rebuttal on Ripoff Report?


----------



## bluepearl (Nov 13, 2012)

> I can't find it! Can someone link?


 Here it is. Break out the popcorn and the very small, small violins: http://www.ripoffreport.com/irene-byron/seo-reputation-management/internet-internet-8075a.htm *I* feel like filing a rebuttal just because I don't like seeing MUT slandered like that (or Irene's personal name, and I didn't even have to know Irene existed to know Patty's story was bullticky), but hopefully Zadi or Irene or someone official will do it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

Where's the link to the Rip Off report? Okay reading it now....


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

What the %$^$&amp;@ She posted a report on there for Dioradora too!! Saying she scammed redcarpetbox. Does this lady have no shame???


----------



## JessP (Nov 13, 2012)

And one aimed just at Zadi.  http://www.ripoffreport.com/www-makeuptalk-com/internet-marketing-companies/internet-internet-d31ed.htm


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't think she could stoop any lower... Now if you are unhappy and want a refund you, she'll accuse you of scamming her on there.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh and of course she posted emails between her and dioradora, that's fine. No else else is allowed to though I guess.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 13, 2012)

This is what happens when a scam artist gets backed into a corner. Although I feel like writing a rebuttal, it will be better dealt with by the admins.

Wonder if she has a ripoff report on her.... I am sure plenty of her former clients wouldn't mind adding to it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

This woman gives me a headache. This is ridiculous. I bet people are coming across this thread and canceling. She is looking for some sort of way to perpetuate her scam. How sad. Where is DiorAdora anyway?


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW...This woman is CRAZY. 'nuff said. Anyone who goes to these lengths to "defend" herself has serious issues.. Can we just forget about her and move on? Yes, I'm guilty of reading this thread because of all the drama, but I'm pretty sure we could all stand to have a little less "ripoff crap box" in our lives. Eugh...I'm ready for her to go away. And seriously, I'm pretty sure anyone with a brain tumor is probably under strict doctor's orders to not engage in stressful activity. I highly doubt she has a real condition. It sounds like an excuse. Regardless, that should in no way shape or form be a justification for all the ridiculousness she is creating.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This woman gives me a headache. This is ridiculous. I bet people are coming across this thread and canceling. She is looking for some sort of way to perpetuate her scam. How sad. Where is DiorAdora anyway?


 I pmed her


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

At this point in time we're not going to post a reply to her on Rip Off Report just yet. We're probably going to look into legal matters as what she is now posting is liable.

Hereâ€™s the response I would like to post on Rip Off Report.



> _Unfortunately Patricia, owner of Red Carpet Box, has her facts wrong._
> 
> 
> _I am not an employee of Irene Byron. I am contracted with MakeupTalk.com (MUT) to manage the website (forums, groups, product reviews, galleries). My job on MUT is to find content to share with members, remove posts that violate our Terms of Service, create new threads, engage with members in posts among other things. Irene is employed by Huddler which is the Platform Partner of MakeupTalk. Her job is to scout companies to advertise on MUT._
> ...


 I would highly suggest to people who did purchase a box from RCB and who do feel ripped off to file a complaint against her on Rip Off Reports.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

It looks like they are soliciting bloggers to review the boxes, which appears to be a successful tactic. "My name is Jen and I'm the VP of marketing for Red Carpet Box, LLC. We are a newer subscription based beauty box site in the USA. We put the hottest jewelry and high end cosmetics into a monthly bag for 25.00 plus shipping! I'm looking for a few bloggers and youtubers with a GREAT following to do a partnership with us. Please contact me if interested, and look us up on facebook!" I sent a couple messages to some of the bloggers, suggesting they do a bit more research abt the owner and the co. background. I am horrified that she is going after one of the customers she screwed over by opening a rip off report abt this individual. That is low. I feel so bad for Dior!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

She did one on Dior as well? Wow. I'm shocked!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

I love it, zadi! Very clear and professional!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

The more I think of her filing a report against Dior the more pissed off I'm getting. It's one thing to attack me because I refuse to remove this thread but it's another to attack Dior for being an unsatisfied customer. I would suggest to people - especially those with blogs and Facebook pages - to let your readers know to be wary of Patricia because if you piss her off she'll do that. It's my OPINION she's a SCAM ARTIST because what kind of company owner would do that to a CUSTOMER which Dior was?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 13, 2012)

"What is being said is beyond freedom of speech, it is also tortuous interference when people deny you the right to speak on your own company's behalf unless you pay them thousands of dollars a year." Patty should allow ALL feedback, good AND bad, on her fb page. I am about ready to create a profile for rcb on rip off report. I can't think of a more deserving co. who belongs there.


----------



## Addie Evans (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW this Patricia chick seems like a real nutcase... I will never sign up for her crappy box..


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 13, 2012)

I read on this often but since my name has been thrown into the mix yet again although I am no longer a customer and no longer speak of the company how I got brought back into this is beyond me. I guess I need to start filing reports.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read on this often but since my name has been thrown into the mix yet again although I am no longer a customer and no longer speak of the company how I got brought back into this is beyond me. I guess I need to start filing reports.


 Well, to be fair, she wrote them on Oct 2nd, so she hasn't really brought anything back up, they were just never mentioned on MuT until now. Not that I think what she did was right by any means, but it isn't some new way she is continuing to hold a grudge against you or anything.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

I think you should. She posted your address in that Rip Off Report complaint which means she's SHARING your personal information with god knows who.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 13, 2012)

she has numerous times given my personal information out to many others who have contacted me about the situation. How am I a theif after purchasing 2 boxes which adds up to 50$ is beyond me? I will be taking the next level of actions toward this company.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 13, 2012)

She is also not in a real law school. No way someone who writes like that could get into a decent law school. She would also know from Con Law day one that she has no case and no provable claim related to any stifling of free expression. The law only applies to government prohibiting free speech and expression. A private entity can do whatever. She has no inherent legal right to  post on MUT. 

She also would have no claim since no one has done anything to slander or libel her.

Oh, Dioradora! I am sorry! She not only called you awful names, she is attacking you.

And BTW, I have seen the screenshots of the awful things she wrote to some people on here. Combined with these attacks, it really shows that this woman needs help.



> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "What is being said is beyond freedom of speech, it is also tortuous interference when people deny you the right to speak on your own company's behalf unless you pay them thousands of dollars a year."
> Patty should allow ALL feedback, good AND bad, on her fb page. I am about ready to create a profile for rcb on rip off report. I can't think of a more deserving co. who belongs there.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 13, 2012)

I would think DiorAdora would have a case to sue patty. Imagine the damage this could cause if an employer googles her and finds that.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to be fair, she wrote them on Oct 2nd, so she hasn't really brought anything back up, they were just never mentioned on MuT until now. Not that I think what she did was right by any means, but it isn't some new way she is continuing to hold a grudge against you or anything.


I have to agree with you, Jenna. I don't condone any of those posts, but to me they read like late night ramblings written in the heat of the moment. I think any logical person would have a hard time taking it seriously. But it really sucks that she's sharing your info, Dior. I would be extremely upset by that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you, Jenna. I don't condone any of those posts, but to me they read like late night ramblings written in the heat of the moment. I think any logical person would have a hard time taking it seriously. But it really sucks that she's sharing your info, Dior. I would be extremely upset by that.


 well pretty much any and every post i've seen her make sounds like that honestly. which is why she should just turn off the computer and let someone else handle the PR.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2012)

While the posts she made were over a month ago the fact is that she posted Dior's real name and address in a public venue in order to do what? It doesn't matter if the post was made today, last week or last month but no one has the right to take someone's personal address - one given in a business transaction - and post it online! Luckily it's Dior's PO Box and not actual home address but it's absolutely scary to think that Patty would do something like that and makes you wonder why else has she done.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 14, 2012)

To be fair? What is fair about ripping people off and posting their personal information in public?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to be fair, she wrote them on Oct 2nd, so she hasn't really brought anything back up, they were just never mentioned on MuT until now. Not that I think what she did was right by any means, but it isn't some new way she is continuing to hold a grudge against you or anything.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

Playedinloops does have a point that the reports were made in early October and are about six weeks old still, it's wrong of Patty to do that ESPECIALLY since one of the reports is against a former customer whose personal address was posted. But it does show that we're not out stalking her as she has claimed since we didn't realize these false and inaccurate complaints of hers were made weeks ago.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While the posts she made were over a month ago the fact is that she posted Dior's real name and address in a public venue in order to do what? It doesn't matter if the post was made today, last week or last month but no one has the right to take someone's personal address - one given in a business transaction - and post it online! Luckily it's Dior's PO Box and not actual home address but it's absolutely scary to think that Patty would do something like that and makes you wonder why else has she done.


 I agree completely, and I think that Dior should be contacting at the very least Ripoff Report to get them to take it down, but to paint it as some new attack on MuT/their users is entirely false.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair? What is fair about ripping people off and posting their personal information in public?


 To be fair to Patty (which I think everyone deserves fair treatment or at least to have the entire incident fully examined before being personally attacked and called crazy), its not like she is holding on to some grudge months after the event happened. No one mentioned that on here. 

Like I said, I don't agree with what she has done AT ALL, but it isn't like she wrote these posts a month and a half after everything went down as some new way to dredge up old drama. She wrote them WHILE the drama was still happening.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 14, 2012)

Which was crazy  in the first place. I don't think anyone is painting it as new - it FEELS shocking because it was just uncovered. And frankly, if she was actually a good person who wanted this to go away she would have gone back and removed what was done irrationally in the heat of passion and removed the posts.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair to Patty (which I think everyone deserves fair treatment or at least to have the entire incident fully examined before being personally attacked and called crazy), its not like she is holding on to some grudge months after the event happened. No one mentioned that on here.
> 
> Like I said, I don't agree with what she has done AT ALL, but it isn't like she wrote these posts a month and a half after everything went down as some new way to dredge up old drama. She wrote them WHILE the drama was still happening.


----------



## Jazbot (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mamamultimedia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @kawaiimeows - Yep, "my".  Do you have a problem with my wording?  I am also a customer, and paid $25 to get a box.  Geez.
> 
> ...


You have to understand that this is the Internet.  Anything googled about that particular box, person, company will pop in google under this particular thread.

You should let your friend know as a Business owner its good to steer clear of negative press. Negative press is good press in most cases.

I started a brand and got bad reviews on one magazine even though I was well supported and new what my "Good intentions" were.

By responding to anything negative you are just making yourself look bad...like a celebrity attacking Paparazzi you just cant...you look bad not them.

This is a sincere response to what your going through.  My suggestions for you is to stay away unless your are going to actively participate in other threads NOT just Red Carpet box.

If you read and educate yourself on the other companies you will know and understand that people here are just "Brutally" honest and its about the most popular companies and products or the least popular.

This forum is honesty and honestly your defensive posts will do nothing but cause and uproar.  Just let people post their opinions on this thread since this is what it is made for.

Please tell your friend if she feels that she is being affected by this Thread...then maybe she needs a new approach...clearly her Target Market is smarter than what she thought.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2012)

Jen emailed me about a month ago and asked me to do a review in exchange for a free box. I declined for obvious reasons, but she never tried to "buy" a positive review or anything. Most companies that contact bloggers for reviews offer to send their products for free so nothing she did was out of the norm in that respect.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 14, 2012)

You're totally right, girly. I kind of jumped the gun on that one due to the background of rcb and got suspicious of the reviews because of how glowing they all are. They probably do that with any co. who sends them products. That would be hard as a reviewer. I probably would feel some obligation to give a good report if I received my stuff for free. I wouldn't make a good reviewer lol.


----------



## lunadust (Nov 14, 2012)

I think she may be offering extra incentives for a good review though.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're totally right, girly. I kind of jumped the gun on that one due to the background of rcb and got suspicious of the reviews because of how glowing they all are. They probably do that with any co. who sends them products. That would be hard as a reviewer. I probably would feel some obligation to give a good report if I received my stuff for free. I wouldn't make a good reviewer lol.


 LOL Not me, I'm brutally honest but I do try to temper my reviews on products I get for free by making it clear that the product didn't work for me or why I didn't like the product. I was given several full size products from BeFine (the same company that had Birchbox related drama back in April) and I have to post my reviews on it soon. Two of the reviews - one for the scrub and another for the mint mask - won't be positive because I had reactions with both products but my skin is delicate to begin with so just because it didn't work for me doesn't mean it's a bad product, just one I won't use again and would say that anyone with sensitive skin may want to obtain a sample before committing to a full size tube of either product. Then there was my review of an AHAVA mud mask that was also given to me for free and that wasn't a positive review since I had a reaction to that within minutes but the packaging said it was safe for sensitive skin while the website states don't use if you have sensitive skin.

A good reviewer won't be swayed by the fact it was free or may the hope that they may get something from that company for free down the line. Most readers know when a blogger is BSing about a product but unfortunately there are some readers that don't so hopefully they do more reading on a company before anything.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're totally right, girly. I kind of jumped the gun on that one due to the background of rcb and got suspicious of the reviews because of how glowing they all are. They probably do that with any co. who sends them products. That would be hard as a reviewer. I probably would feel some obligation to give a good report if I received my stuff for free. I wouldn't make a good reviewer lol.


 Haha yeah I can understand that. I try to do research on everything before I agree to review it and I steer clear of products that I don't think will work for me. For example, I have sensitive and acne prone skin so I don't often accept skincare items to review because that wouldn't be beneficial to me or the company.

As far as the glowing RCB reviews, I can understand bloggers writing positively when all they see is the big box of products they received. Most probably wouldn't know about the stigma attached to the company unless they researched it before writing the review.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which was crazy  in the first place. I don't think anyone is painting it as new - it FEELS shocking because it was just uncovered. And frankly, if she was actually a good person who wanted this to go away she would have gone back and removed what was done irrationally in the heat of passion and removed the posts.


 Posts saying things such as she already hired a lawyer back in September (which was around the time she made these posts) or that she is abck on the warpath again (posting that she is back on the warpath yesterday implies that she is still causing drama, when that is not true). All I'm saying is that its important to pay attention to facts. We all know she isn't a "good person" who wanted this to go away.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Nov 14, 2012)

Semantics &amp; implications &amp; nuances aside, I think the main point is that patty has created a few posts on ripoffreport. Many users here on mut were not aware of this, including one of her victims. I think most members on this forum are pretty savvy &amp; intelligent and can read the facts without getting too hung up on insignificant details. I still hold firm in my perception of patti and this co. She is shady and not to be trusted. What she did to Dior crossed the line, in my opinion and she needs to do the right thing, and take her personal info down. You are right nonetheless, and I did word it the wrong way (not intentionally). I just re-read my post. It was new to me, and i did not notice the date until afterwards. I should have just posted without the preface.


----------



## Playedinloops (Nov 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Semantics &amp; implications &amp; nuances aside, I think the main point is that patty has created a few posts on ripoffreport. Many users here on mut were not aware of this, including one of her victims. I think most members on this forum are pretty savvy &amp; intelligent and can read the facts without getting too hung up on insignificant details. I still hold firm in my perception of patti and this co. She is shady and not to be trusted. What she did to Dior crossed the line, in my opinion and she needs to do the right thing, and take her personal info down.
> 
> You are right nonetheless, and I did word it the wrong way (not intentionally). I just re-read my post. It was new to me, and i did not notice the date until afterwards. I should have just posted without the preface.


 Don't worry, I agree completely with you irt Patty and RCB. I have never and would never subscribe, and I think dioradora should be pursuing some kind of justice, primarily getting the review either removed or her personal information edited out. I just didn't think it was fair for everyone to think Patty was "crazy" for doing this now (which was implied by several people, not just you) when she did it months ago.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's MUT's official stance on the matter. I posted this as a rebuttal on all three known posts made by Patty.



> Hello, I am the Community Manager at Makeuptalk.com and would like to clarify the issue reported here.
> 
> I am contracted with MakeupTalk.com (MUT) to manage the website (forums, groups, product reviews, galleries). Among my other responsibilities at MUT, my role is to ensure that content posted on the site doesn't violate our Terms of Service. Irene Byon is employed by Huddler, which is the Platform Partner of MakeupTalk. Her role is to approach companies about advertising on MUT. Irene simply offered the ability for Red Carpet Box (RCB) to advertise on the MUT site, which they declined.
> 
> ...


----------



## sakurak (Nov 16, 2012)

If everything else that's been revealed about this scammer wasn't enough to turn prospective customers away, I hope her latest Facebook payola post from Monday will. 123 comments which are mostly of the form: "Blogger with Lemmings for Followers sent me! i a new like!!1!"


----------



## wvg88 (Nov 16, 2012)

Her count is now up to 825....  I have purchased a total of 4 RCB boxes.  2 for me and 2 for others.  Calling them "gifts" in this forum would probably create an avalanche of criticism so I won't.  I have had no problems with RCB or its products.  I can honestly say I received my monies worth.  The packaging, presentation and quality of goods are great.  I do not blog or do reviews.  I have not been offered anything free to do so.  I hope the efforts of some who hate it will not close down this business because it fulfills a niche.  Although some on this forum may refer to people like me as a _less sophisticated _customer, I do not apologize for being a part of this niche that enjoys RCB products.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 16, 2012)

No reason for you to apologize.

You understand obviously that you are buying a bunch of expired/discontinued cosmetic products and very cheap wholesale lot jewelry &amp; counterfeit/discontinued/old "designer" items bought in lots off ebay. You are also dealing with someone who will go nuts at the slightest criticism or request for customer service, even going so far as calling customer horrible names, publishing names and personal information and flat out lies about people.

If that is what you want, then go for it! I said in earlier posts there was a market for this sort of box. Someone who does not have the brand connections or the business acumen to get them, like Patricia, would have to be buying the cheapest lots of products she can get to even make a penny on the box.

 I think is not the fact that she is selling this stuff. It's that she isn't upfront about the box and where she gets the contents, and she does not appear to be either professional or particularly stable.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2012)

If people like her stuff, then buy it and don't feel sorry for it! I just think she happens to prey on less shopping savvy customers. The money I could spend on one of those boxes could be put towards less tacky, higher quality, and not discontinued products. I spent less money on ipsy and birchbox together this month and got WAY better stuff than I would've gotten through RCB.

But not all people are as shopping savvy so if they feel like they are getting their moneys worth, then that's their decision.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 17, 2012)

I came across this youtube review.. it's kind of interesting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=z42Q2z-0np4#!

First of all, the reviewer comes across as fake, in my opinion.. she's hyping up the company like she's a HSN host, and while I know that reviewers who are excited about particular companies will give details, usually it's not to this kind of extent where it seems rehearsed to me.

Secondly, there's a "surprise urban decay product" in this box that she's "not allowed to video or photograph"?  What, seriously?  She says "Sorry, those are my orders."  Oh yeah, if there was any question whether it's a fake review or not, that answers it.  I like to follow reviews on subscription boxes for fun, and I have never seen anything like this before.  I like to give all companies their fair shake, but there's just SO MUCH shady business going on that it makes me want to barf.

I saw a youtube review a few weeks ago where someone was so clearly disappointed with the company because she said she sent so many of her friends to the facebook, only to get cheap and expired items, and horrible-looking knockoff sunglasses.  I felt so bad for her.

Then all this stuff about ripoffreport?  Seriously, the company owner's mad that people are posting bad reviews?  This isn't China.. we don't censor our internet.  People are free to express their opinions and I'm so grateful for the ability to do my research and decide on my own where my money goes!


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 17, 2012)

Also, did y'all see Red Carpet Box's response to someone asking Malia on her review of the box if she received any expired products?  It sounded like a valid question, she answered it, and RCB wrote a 3-page response to it.  One word: awkward.  There's a difference between being open and honest about your company's problems (Birchbox once sent me a short and sweet "sorry you weren't satisfied, here is a refund for the month and keep your products", and PopSugar has sent out an apology e-mail for those who complained about some folks getting different sized products.) and writing a research paper on how your customers are all WRONG.  It's interesting that she even repeatedly mentions how "paypal managers were sickened" by the paypal complaints.. as though PayPal has the time/resources to engage in gossip about a petty sub service.. pfft.  It's too much text for me to post here, so I'll post the link.. scroll down to the 3-page customer complaint by Red Carpet Box.  It's unbelievably unprofessional for a company to act this way!  Crazy!

http://livinthemommylife.com/2012/10/red-carpet-box-review.html


----------



## mellee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I came across this youtube review.. it's kind of interesting.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!  She's got all of 7 videos.  Did you happen to look at what her other 6 were?!  One was for an item I hope arrived discreetly packaged...  I don't know why I find that quite so funny!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, did y'all see Red Carpet Box's response to someone asking Malia on her review of the box if she received any expired products?  It sounded like a valid question, she answered it, and RCB wrote a 3-page response to it.  One word: awkward.  There's a difference between being open and honest about your company's problems (Birchbox once sent me a short and sweet "sorry you weren't satisfied, here is a refund for the month and keep your products", and PopSugar has sent out an apology e-mail for those who complained about some folks getting different sized products.) and writing a research paper on how your customers are all WRONG.  It's interesting that she even repeatedly mentions how "paypal managers were sickened" by the paypal complaints.. as though PayPal has the time/resources to engage in gossip about a petty sub service.. pfft.  It's too much text for me to post here, so I'll post the link.. scroll down to the 3-page customer complaint by Red Carpet Box.  It's unbelievably unprofessional for a company to act this way!  Crazy!
> 
> http://livinthemommylife.com/2012/10/red-carpet-box-review.html


 My favorite part about that response was that it was three screens -- and ONE PARAGRAPH.  Nothing says "shambling ramble" like a wall o' text like that.  If I want to read pages of text with no paragraph breaks, I'll read _On the Road_.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> HAHAHA!  She's got all of 7 videos.  Did you happen to look at what her other 6 were?!  One was for an item I hope arrived discreetly packaged...  I don't know why I find that quite so funny!


 OMG, I just looked and now I'm scarred for life!  Lol.. the cover image for that vid needs to be censored, 'cause that thing looks lifelike!

She wants to stick it in the shower and scare her husband.  LOL!


----------



## PaulaG (Nov 18, 2012)

Personally I thought the part about hiring an assistant and getting a big shoe horn to be able to use it was wayyyy to much, I'm getting some nasty visuals there.


----------



## morre22 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG, I just looked and now I'm scarred for life!  Lol.. the cover image for that vid needs to be censored, 'cause that thing looks lifelike!
> ...


What the heck I just saw that, why would anyone post that on freaking youtube?!


----------



## Freezymama (Nov 18, 2012)

I purchased the November box and it was HORRIBLE! the items were clearly expired not discontinued. They had stickers from Rite Aid, cracked eye shadows and a bonus item of "lip smackers!" Anyways I FB messages RCB and she offered me a free Dec box as a gift. Then her VP MUA!?!? Said no she can't send me a free box even tho I was offered one in a message prior! I never asked for a box or refund or anything but they "handled" the situation on their own! Poor customer service and product. I can't believe I wasted my $ on this junk! They did state I could get a refund if I sent it all back with tags and labels. I gave everything in the box to my daughter right after opening it :/ Just a waste.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 18, 2012)

You would have had to pay postage to return it.. Open a Paypal dispute



> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the November box and it was HORRIBLE! the items were clearly expired not discontinued. They had stickers from Rite Aid, cracked eye shadows and a bonus item of "lip smackers!" Anyways I FB messages RCB and she offered me a free Dec box as a gift. Then her VP MUA!?!? Said no she can't send me a free box even tho I was offered one in a message prior!
> I never asked for a box or refund or anything but they "handled" the situation on their own! Poor customer service and product. I can't believe I wasted my $ on this junk!
> ...


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally I thought the part about hiring an assistant and getting a big shoe horn to be able to use it was wayyyy to much, I'm getting some nasty visuals there.


 That was so awkward.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I purchased the November box and it was HORRIBLE! the items were clearly expired not discontinued. They had stickers from Rite Aid, cracked eye shadows and a bonus item of "lip smackers!" Anyways I FB messages RCB and she offered me a free Dec box as a gift. Then her VP MUA!?!? Said no she can't send me a free box even tho I was offered one in a message prior!
> 
> I never asked for a box or refund or anything but they "handled" the situation on their own! Poor customer service and product. I can't believe I wasted my $ on this junk!
> ...


 That's their MO. Send out expired, discontinued and possibly counterfeit products (since they buy through a 3rd party vendor versus dealing directly with companies) then demand the products back for a refund. Worse is that they WILL publish the customer's name and address on 3rd party sites like Rip Off Reports which they did to another member here on MUT. So be careful when dealing with Patty and her friends because they may post your personal information on the internet calling you a scam artist.


----------



## Freezymama (Nov 18, 2012)

> You would have had to pay postage to return it.. Open a Paypal dispute


 I did but RCB denied my request for refund. Their response was to send everything back. Which is honestly a waste of my time and shipping cost! Is there anything I can do through PayPal from here that you know of?


----------



## Freezymama (Nov 18, 2012)

> That's their MO. Send out expired, discontinued and possibly counterfeit products (since they buy through a 3rd party vendor versus dealing directly with companies) then demand the products back for a refund. Worse is that they WILL publish the customer's name and address on 3rd party sites like Rip Off Reports which they did to another member here on MUT. So be careful when dealing with Patty and her friends because they may post your personal information on the internet calling you a scam artist.


 Oh thanks for the heads up! Hope that doesn't happen :/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 18, 2012)

You can file a dispute directly with Paypal and let them know you did not receive what you paid for.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=p/gen/buyer-complaint-outside


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2012)

You can also file a complaint against them on Rip Off Reports to warn others of this company because she has sent out expired products multiple times now not just in one month but in other months.


----------



## Robinssa (Nov 18, 2012)

Ripoff Report is for a CONSUMER to warn others of companies or individuals to not do business with, and the idea that a business owner complained about a customer on that website is hilarious. Having upset customers and having to refund upset people is just a cost of doing business. Everyone who was upset should file a complaint on Ripoffreport.com because that website does NOT remove posts and it will show up when people do a google search of her or her company.


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been getting a lot of traffic lately from here, and while I don't mind it at all, I do mind when people are posting really negative comments about the owner/company, my blog is NOT the place for those types of comments.  I will approve posts with your opinions on the Red Carpet Box even if you are not for it, but then again I feel like some people are spending way too much time putting this company down.  I do understand your concerns, but I feel that if you have never bought a box, it really isn't your problem.  There are some people out there who really truly like the service, and I feel that some of you don't like that fact.  You do not want to see this company succeed no matter what.  I wrote a review for the company, I write product reviews for many companies, and my reviews are always honest.  Before I was contacted for the review I had never heard of Red Carpet Box.  They never bribed me or in any way asked for a positive review only.  I never had any problems with them.

I DO NOT agree that expired items are ok.  Expired items should never be ok, and I would NOT want to receive expired items, however, if they have just been discontinued and are still safe to use, that's fine with me.  And it may be fine for others too.  Everyone likes different things, so just because you think something is ugly doesn't mean someone else out there doesn't think it's beautiful.

Anyway, I'd love to see all this DRAMA stop.  Come on ladies, we are all too old for this!  If you don't like the Red Carpet Box, fine, don't like it, don't purchase it, and don't talk about it.  I swear some of you must always have it on your minds, there's so much more to worry about these days than a subscription box!  I don't want to offend anyone, just wanted to stop in and make my point.  Hope you all stop by Livin' The MOMMY Life some time


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also file a complaint against them on Rip Off Reports to warn others of this company because she has sent out expired products multiple times now not just in one month but in other months.


 Were there expired items in Novembers Box as well?  I sure hope she had learned her lessen and didn't send any more expired items.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, there were. This woman is a con artist, pure and simple. The whole mess started when people who are on this board asked for refunds after receiving expired/counterfeit products and items did not match descriptions. This woman attacked these people verbally and posted personal information including names and addresses on her Facebook page and on other websites.

Patricia Martin simply needs to disclose to her customers the origins and the ages  of the merchandise and behave in a professional manner.



> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were there expired items in Novembers Box as well?  I sure hope she had learned her lessen and didn't send any more expired items.


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, there were. This woman is a con artist, pure and simple. The whole mess started when people who are on this board asked for refunds after receiving expired/counterfeit products and items did not match descriptions. This woman attacked these people verbally and posted personal information including names and addresses on her Facebook page and on other websites.
> 
> Patricia Martin simply needs to disclose to her customers the origins and the ages  of the merchandise and behave in a professional manner.


 Do all companies disclose the origins of their products? NO.  I don't think she needs to disclose the origin of her products, but she does need to make sure the products aren't expired.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to see all this DRAMA stop.  Come on ladies, we are all too old for this!  If you don't like the Red Carpet Box, fine, don't like it, don't purchase it, and don't talk about it.


 If we don't like it, we shouldn't talk about it? By that same logic, if you don't like our thread here, don't read it, don't post on it, and don't talk about it. That's the point of this, to TALK about these things, positive and negative.



> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do understand your concerns, but I feel that if you have never bought a box, it really isn't your problem.


 As those of us who are posting on this particular section of the board are all interested in, and customers of subscription services like this, we are all POTENTIAL customers, so yes, it is our problem. I am grateful for this board for this exact reason - the ability to see not only what a company sends out, but how they handle problems before I try it myself.


----------



## Marshie (Nov 19, 2012)

THANK YOU! Couldn't have said it better myself.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If we don't like it, we shouldn't talk about it? By that same logic, if you don't like our thread here, don't read it, don't post on it, and don't talk about it. That's the point of this, to TALK about these things, positive and negative.
> ...


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 19, 2012)

I found MUT by googling reviews for Birchbox. It was the first sub box that I'd heard of and I wanted to make sure it was legit before giving them my credit info. I signed up because of the good reviews found here and I've subsequently stayed away from others after hearing about negative experiences. I imagine there are a lot of MUT members with similar stories.


----------



## Dalisay (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do all companies disclose the origins of their products? NO.  I don't think she needs to disclose the origin of her products, but she does need to make sure the products aren't expired.


 Don't you think it's important for companies to disclose the origins of their products? 

I can honestly say that almost all the companies that I had subscribed to(except those that has their own website shop; birchbox, beauty army, etc.) had given me coupon codes to use directly in the product company's website shop which is proof enough that those subscription services works directly with the company. 

She may have bought her stuff from a non-legitimate retailer. She may have sent out  fake urban decay eyeshadows that looks authentic and has cyanide as a main ingredient. You never know. 

I could understand if she sent out products that are going to be discontinued but not necessarily completely out of the market(just major markdowns in sites like sephora or in the product company's own site), but sending out already discontinued products seems a little suspicious.

How do you know if what you got hasn't already been expired if it doesn't have an expiration date. And if you did get anything discontinued, how long as it been discontinued for? What was the manufacturing date? What is the shelf life to that specific product? 

As a potential customer, I do care for these little details. I do have some discontinued products and still use it with my *own* judgement that it's still safe to use and not anyone else's(especially from a service that's trying to make a profit).

For threads like this, I am very very thankful for those who had already bought the box and  had posted their negative experiences. For those who haven't bought the service and did more research, I'm even more thankful to them for pointing out more red flags. I don't judge a company by negative or positive experiences from a customer, I judge them by their credibility and if that company can handle issues professionally. 

I'm sorry if my response seems like I'm attacking you in any way. Just wanted to point out my thoughts.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd love to see all this DRAMA stop.  Come on ladies, we are all too old for this!  If you don't like the Red Carpet Box, fine, don't like it, don't purchase it, and don't talk about it.


 Sorry, Malia, I may have started some of this since I did link to your blog (which I found through a quick google search of RCB reviews) because of the ridiculous 3-page essay the company owner posted.  While I would never write on someone's blog solely to bash a company, at the same time I completely disagree with you on this.  The reason it bugs me so much is because regardless of the contents/quality of the box, I would personally never want to purchase from a company whose owner has such abhorrent behavior, as evidenced by her erratic post on your blog and the ripoffreport complaints.  Why would anyone ever want to risk being a customer to a company like that?  This isn't "DRAMA", this is valid information that the public (consumers) need to be informed of.  I would hate to have my name and address smeared across ripoffreport just because I gave a negative review of a sub box - it's libel and it's illegal.  Possible consumers, especially bloggers, have a right to know what they are getting themselves into.

We don't live in China, where the internet is censored.  We are free (thank heavens) to talk all we want about a company's practices, and everyone else (you included) can base their purchasing decisions in an INFORMED manner.  I for one am so grateful for that ability.

So please do not tell us to "don't talk about it".


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> For threads like this, I am very very thankful for those who had already bought the box and  had posted their negative experiences. For those who haven't bought the service and did more research, I'm even more thankful to them for pointing out more red flags. I don't judge a company by negative or positive experiences from a customer, I judge them by their credibility and if that company can handle issues professionally.
> ...


 Amen!  Your post was a lot nicer than mine, but pretty much said the same thing.. I should take notes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If we don't like it, we shouldn't talk about it? By that same logic, if you don't like our thread here, don't read it, don't post on it, and don't talk about it. That's the point of this, to TALK about these things, positive and negative.
> ...


 I never said i don't like your thread here, I am NOT here to argue with anyone.  I have just been getting tons of comments, some really nasty that I refuse to post.  I have accepted those posts that are stating their opinions even if they are negative, but I won't approve comments with allegations that may not be true or those that are just nasty but have nothing to do with my post.  You're right, you are free to post whatever you like here, and if you want to spend your time talking about the Red Carpet Box, that's your choice.  I really truly love new blog visitors, but I really don't want my blog posts to become a drama zone!  I don't even have anything to do with this company other than accepting a month's box to review and I almost feel like I'm getting dragged into all of this drama. :-(


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

No one has the right to post on your blog negative comments aimed at you. Disagreements is one thing but anything that is outright insulting is a no-no in my book. We all have our opinions but there's no reason to be rude.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No one has the right to post on your blog negative comments aimed at you. Disagreements is one thing but anything that is outright insulting is a no-no in my book. We all have our opinions but there's no reason to be rude.


 I agree 100%!  That's not something I would ever do on someone's personal blog.

Malia, I do want to point out that you will probably get a lot of blog traffic!  It's your blog, you can moderate it as you please!  Differences of thought on RCB aside, I for one think your blog is very cute, and I will be following.


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

..


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found MUT by googling reviews for Birchbox. It was the first sub box that I'd heard of and I wanted to make sure it was legit before giving them my credit info. I signed up because of the good reviews found here and I've subsequently stayed away from others after hearing about negative experiences. I imagine there are a lot of MUT members with similar stories.


 Yes - I found MUT while googling the PopSugar Must Have Bag when it first came out, looking for info other than what the Sugar websites showed.  It's been a blessing (found some great other subs through the forums) and a curse (spending too much money on subs! LOL).  I love that we can come here and give/read honest feedback.


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree 100%!  That's not something I would ever do on someone's personal blog.
> ...


 
Thanks!


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes - I found MUT while googling the PopSugar Must Have Bag when it first came out, looking for info other than what the Sugar websites showed.  It's been a blessing (found some great other subs through the forums) and a curse (spending too much money on subs! LOL).  I love that we can come here and give/read honest feedback.


 I recently found out about PopSugar!  Looks like a good one.  I want to try a month!  There must be a PopSugar forum here, I'll go look for it


----------



## Malia (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes - I found MUT while googling the PopSugar Must Have Bag when it first came out, looking for info other than what the Sugar websites showed.  It's been a blessing (found some great other subs through the forums) and a curse (spending too much money on subs! LOL).  I love that we can come here and give/read honest feedback.


 
I guess i was wrong for posting NOT to talk about it, I too, look up reviews for products I'm going to buy.  I just felt that a lot of it was being brought to my blog post.  I think THIS forum is a great place to share info and opinions!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia*
> [SIZE=9pt]So she left a claim on ripoffreport on a blogger who left a negative review?  If so, that is NOT right.  When a company agrees to have me review their product, I always let them know i will leave an HONEST review whether it's positive or negative.  Or, they can choose to not do the review at all.  [/SIZE]


 Here's what Patty posted on Rip Off Reports about DiorAdore. Please note I did block out her real name and address which is listed on the complaint page.





















Any company owner that does that to a customer should be a company to be wary of. Granted the complaint was made over a month ago but nonetheless that customer's PERSONAL information is out there for potential employers or landlords to find. To be essentially called a crook is damaging to Dior's reputation.

Does that sound like a company YOU want to do business with or promote?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, Zadi, that is even worse than I imagined. I saw the screen shots from Dior's conversations with Patricia around this time, and the things the woman said to her!

This makes it pretty obvious this woman was out to scam/deceive to begin with- she is talking about her relationship with the manufacturers!!


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I recently found out about PopSugar!  Looks like a good one.  I want to try a month!  There must be a PopSugar forum here, I'll go look for it


 It is a fun one!  Great variety.  I am going to message you a code for $5 off your first box in case you decide to check it out.  Everyone in the forum is super helpful with questions and issues.  Some people are still waiting on their November boxes and the December thread already has 110+ posts! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130115/popsugar-must-have-november-2012

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130076/popsugar-must-have-december-2012


----------



## Freezymama (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my gosh. This is horrible. What company trying to make a name for itself would do this to a consumer? This is exactly why info of this nature should be posted and brought to light. If it were any other big corp we would be in an uproar! Btw when I wrote to her about my dissatisfaction she mentioned she purchased items through amazon and eBay. I mean does she even know the quality of product she is purchasing?!? I found that odd. Idk. Wrapping things up in pretty paper and a gold bag DOES not make what's inside of quality.


----------



## Rach212 (Nov 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Malia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i was wrong for posting NOT to talk about it, I too, look up reviews for products I'm going to buy.  I just felt that a lot of it was being brought to my blog post.  I think THIS forum is a great place to share info and opinions!


As you've probably seen in this thread, Patty earned a lot of negative attention for her boxes.  A lot of the ladies here want to protect each other from scams (and in the case of RCB, potentially harmful products with the expired makeup) and I'm sure they just felt the need to warn you and the people who showed an interest in RCB on your blog.  DiorAdora was excited about RCB when she discovered it and referred a lot of people, and then after the first boxes arrived, it was clear that RCB was not what anyone expected, and not in a good way.  DiorAdora expressed her disappointment in the products and the "company" and Patty responded by posting DA's personal information on a very public forum.  Anyone that posts anything negative (or even asks the "wrong" type of question) on the Facebook page has their post deleted and they are banned.  I would encourage you to read through this thread, Zadidoll in several responses has summed things up quite well and backed up her statements with solid information.  Personally, I could never purchase this box or refer it to any of my friends.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2012)

I wasn't going to point this out before since the complaint is old however, anyone else catch what Patty wrote about her children and husband on the Rip Off Reports complaint?



> I have seven children and a husband and I am *trying my best to make a decent living* and to pay my medical bills.


 In the original About Us (I do have a screenshot of it), that was copied from Ipsy (formerly MyGlam), she had this written:



> Even though Patricia has given birth to 6 children that range from 3 to 17 years old, she constantly gets asked how to you continue to look so great and ultimately gets asked: â€œWhat are the right products for me?â€


 Ok, granted #7 could be a step-child however she tends to bounce back and forth between what she writes which puts into question her honesty. Just keep in mind that About Us was lifted from Ipsy word-for-word and while Patty claims the images were placeholders for her site which was "under construction" the fact is she STILL copied Ipsy's About Us page word-for-word and changed only a few sentences. The original *post* on the plagerism can be found several pages back.

Also, in many of Patty's threats to myself, Irene and members of MUT Patty always talked about how RICH she was so why would she need to "_make a decent living_" if she were so rich? It just doesn't add up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 20, 2012)

The rich thing is something that has always bothered me, too. I remember very clearly her saying something to the effect of "believe me, I could afford to buy all of you high end things without a problem" when her sources were being questioned...to me, that doesn't add up to her stories about trying to make extra money to pay her medical bills.

And no, her personal life/finances don't matter, but what does matter is the constant lack of honesty and reliability. It's everything combined with this box.  It's not just her questionable everchanging stories. Or the discontinued and expired products. But those things combined with her deleting every negative comment or review on her facebook, attacking anyone who gives a negative review, sending out personal information of customers on more than one occasion now...you can't trust a word this woman says and you shouldn't trust her with any of your personal information. Period.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 20, 2012)

is there any way DiorAdora can contact ripoff report about Patty's post and get it removed since it contains highly personal information?

isn't Ripoff Report supposed to be for consumers to complain about businesses, not vice versa? Also, there's a good reason companies don't openly complain about customers like that, uhm, not good for business Patty.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 20, 2012)

Dior is aware of the complaint against her. I hope Rip Off Reports removes that complaint against her. I have contacted ROR on Dior's behalf, via email, stating she's a consumer not a business.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is interesting because on of her acolytes claims that she bought her stuff from the same wholesaler as Marshall's (which is a crock because TJ Maxx and Marshall's do most of their buying from the manufacturer/manufacturer agents or with major retail chains for overstock).

So I guess this is an admission



> Originally Posted by *Freezymama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Btw when I wrote to her about my dissatisfaction she mentioned she purchased items through amazon and eBay. I mean does she even know the quality of product she is purchasing?!? I found that odd. Idk.
> Wrapping things up in pretty paper and a gold bag DOES not make what's inside of quality.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow...just wow...I've been reading some posts on this and it just looks like a mexican soap not on MUT's side but on RCB's side...how can that woman(RCB's owner) say all those things about DiorAdora, and how MUT ruined her company's reputation, when she is ruining DiorAdora's reputation! those claims she's making are really serious!! wow...she's just wow...all I can say... and lol @ her saying things about you Zadi!


----------



## wvg88 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mahalo e Malia.  I share your sentiments.


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 22, 2012)

You know I find this all so funny. Even more funny that Patty creates all this drama and she knows she is doing it. When I do box reviews I am not gonna have a fake report to send to my friends on my expired products. I sent a lot of people to this company and they are my friends. I dont want them putting this stuff on skin and feel terrible if something happens. When you have reviews people are gonna talk. I had a bad review and even if yours was a good review and you feel like this great for your friends good and bad on this box will get major traffic? Why because it has become a joke in my opinion and people wanna know . Sadly I do have friends who purchase from her but i feel like i did what i needed to make them understand that her sources of buying products are unknown. If they love the box so be it . Its not the quality i wanna spend money on or deal with the terrible customer service that comes along with it. Until it happens to you and your not happy with a product and she targets you its not funny anymore its serious. Watch your personal info. Thats all i gotta say!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know I find this all so funny. Even more funny that Patty creates all this drama and she knows she is doing it. When I do box reviews I am not gonna have a fake report to send to my friends on my expired products. I sent a lot of people to this company and they are my friends. I dont want them putting this stuff on skin and feel terrible if something happens. When you have reviews people are gonna talk. I had a bad review and even if yours was a good review and you feel like this great for your friends good and bad on this box will get major traffic? Why because it has become a joke in my opinion and people wanna know . Sadly I do have friends who purchase from her but i feel like i did what i needed to make them understand that her sources of buying products are unknown. If they love the box so be it . Its not the quality i wanna spend money on or deal with the terrible customer service that comes along with it. Until it happens to you and your not happy with a product and she targets you its not funny anymore its serious. Watch your personal info. Thats all i gotta say!


 You just reviewed and your review was your personal opinion, what she did on sharing your info is a horrible thing, I've worked for big companies and one thing they care about a lot is taking care of their customer's personal info, and she just published it online! that's just soooo horrible and scary!


----------



## DiorAdora (Nov 22, 2012)

It really is SCARY. I have never been so disrespected in my life. If people wanna see past what she has done to me and everyone else I guess they will get it soon enough when they dont like the expired items she sends out again. Even though I had a negative review I still get alot of Disrespect on my video. I simply delete and block users.Â But i will never take the video down !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 22, 2012)

I wonder if this person understands that if something happens to Dior as a result of this publication of personal info, she can be held legally liable? There is a legal relationship between a consumer and a business to which you share personal information such as credit card, email and address. By publishing her information, this woman has put Dior at risk for identity theft, harassment and who knows what (her name, address, and email being out there like that puts her Paypal account at risk right off the bat; plus "Patty" disclosed that Dior has a Paypal account!).  The reason *legitimate* companies as opposed to scams like this safeguard information is because they have a legal and ethical obligation to do so.

Of course, this person doesn't seemed terribly well-schooled in the law, business or ethics....



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just reviewed and your review was your personal opinion, what she did on sharing your info is a horrible thing, I've worked for big companies and one thing they care about a lot is taking care of their customer's personal info, and she just published it online! that's just soooo horrible and scary!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, I finally saw a fb post that was somewhat critical of RCB:

" I just got mine and I have to say that this will be the last time I will order one of these. The Elizabeth Arden stuff is a left over free gift with purchase from summer. The jewelery is really cheap, and the other items are nothing to get excited about. From the other pictures posted on this site they look pretty good but this wasn't one of them."

I wonder how long they intend on leaving this up for all to see...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh gosh...I was wondering when this thread would pop its nasty head back up! I saw that Elizabeth Arden stuff too... It definitely looked like leftovers. Blegh...


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 12, 2012)

I had to go take a peek at their facebook.. wow!  Do you guys notice how the Red Carpet Box moderator and this Sheila Yvette person are having a little public love affair over the company?  I notice that she's the only one who posts anything positive.  Her sappy little review of the products that the moderator posted was just too much.. it's dripping with saccharine nonsense and reads like a fake paid review.  Anything to help your friends, I guess, but this lady is certainly going overboard.  If she scaled it back a few million notches, then she'd sound more real.

I'm also totally put off by the moderator's lengthy comments to everything on the page.  Just like the comments she's posted on people's blogs, it looks unprofessional (amateurish, even) and makes me wonder if the majority of her time is focused on her image (and certainly not well) instead the actual company itself.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to go take a peek at their facebook.. wow!  Do you guys notice how the Red Carpet Box moderator and this Sheila Yvette person are having a little public love affair over the company?  I notice that she's the only one who posts anything positive.  Her sappy little review of the products that the moderator posted was just too much.. it's dripping with saccharine nonsense and reads like a fake paid review.  Anything to help your friends, I guess, but this lady is certainly going overboard.  If she scaled it back a few million notches, then she'd sound more real.
> 
> I'm also totally put off by the moderator's lengthy comments to everything on the page.  Just like the comments she's posted on people's blogs, it looks unprofessional (amateurish, even) and makes me wonder if the majority of her time is focused on her image (and certainly not well) instead the actual company itself.


 The whole thing is just all sorts of yuckiness...The lengthy posts are annoying, the love of the products dripping with fakeness....All of the stuff that has happened in the past keeps building up. It just annoys me so much. I hope she either gets shut down soon or people stop buying the crap she's pawning. I guess enough people like that sort of stuff or maybe they are just interested in winning free crap.. Lol idk.. The whole thing is just so ridiculous.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

I see that RCB removed people from posting on their wall and you can only - for now - reply to something they post. I wonder why. LOL


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhhhhh this whole thing is just sooooo upsetting! Like it makes me want to punch a red carpet box...eughhhhh


----------



## QueenG (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see that RCB removed people from posting on their wall and you can only - for now - reply to something they post. I wonder why. LOL


 You know a simple answer to the dissatisfied customer above." we're sorry you are unstaisfied please contact us so we may better serve you." or anything along the lines of that would have sufficed. Instead they go on and on and on about the 'validity' of the products. Hello?! She knows what it is and she hates it! Don't waste time trying to make leftovers sound like luxury! Jeez.....


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know a simple answer to the dissatisfied customer above." we're sorry you are unstaisfied please contact us so we may better serve you." or anything along the lines of that would have sufficed. Instead they go on and on and on about the 'validity' of the products. Hello?! She knows what it is and she hates it! Don't waste time trying to make leftovers sound like luxury! Jeez.....


 Exactly! She knows it's crap or else she wouldn't spend sooooooo much time trying to defend it!! It's like seriously..how many paragraphs do we need of you defending it??


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

Lots as evident from past complaints to her and replies from her. lol


----------



## bluelion (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see that RCB removed people from posting on their wall and you can only - for now - reply to something they post. I wonder why. LOL


 I think they've had it set that way for a while, around the time they deleted some of the more critical posts. I always found it weird that she was copying and pasting the positive reviews through her own profile, rather than letting them be posted directly. I also really don't like the method she's using (although many companies do it, I don't like it in general) to gain likes and make her company seem more popular when it's really just for the sake of winning free stuff.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just read the new, edited, rcb response to the customer who got hoodwinked. She is now offering to make it right, but her original reply was just a defensive post that shot down the customer's concerns, with no offer to fix anything. My guess is that patti gave initial response and jenn came in to do damage control. Sheila really needs to tone down her replies- it is way too obvious what her intentions are. I sometimes disagree with customers about whether or not I may like a certain product. I would never take their opinions so personally though, if I wasn't somehow affiliated with the co. they were critical of.


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol clearly! I was just rereading your post about her and her kids. How do you not know how many kids you have?!? Yes, 7 is a lot, but I'm pretty sure I would know...


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol clearly! I was just rereading your post about her and her kids. How do you not know how many kids you have?!? Yes, 7 is a lot, but I'm pretty sure I would know...


 ha! this is reminding me of home alone. they also had so many kids that they always left one at home, or the airport, or wherever, lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

Zadi, I can't see the whole screenshot. Is Patti really promoting a Target "jewelry" set?!?!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

This is what she wrote.



> _[redacted]--We are sorry you do not personally see the value and yes, the Elizabeth Arden bag is a value bag that was a gift with purchase. It was not cheap, even with wholesale. The jewelry came from alltherageonline.com and they are a company that sells high value jewelry (not gold, or silver, but trendy jewelry sold on very popular and trendy websites). We as a company have never seen a full palette of makeup in any bags ever and the other items are also of high value. Almost ALL of the items are full sized, all others were bonuses. Although the tote may have been a gift with purchase at one time, we as a company still had to purchase the Elizabeth Arden totes and it was generously sold to us at a great rate we could supply our clients. *The other jewelry set came from Target. *It's not Belk or Dillard's type jewelr, but some people do enjoy Target and alltherageonline as well as Elizabeth Arden. We still stand by our product. It's a great deal for 39.99 and we tried very, very hard to put together something really special. It is something that I would and personally do use. If you would like to return the items to us, just please contact us and we will even help you arrange the shipment back by providing information. I will do anything I can personally to assist you. We understand this isn't for everyone._


 So is she promoting Target jewelry? Not really. She probably found a bunch of stuff on clearance and bought it or bought it through EBay. I very much doubt Target is working with her to promote the jewelry they sell. If they're not working with her then she's distributing their products without permission.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 12, 2012)

I think the Target items are just thrown in and agree with Zadi that they're probably from their clearance or ebay. I just realized she lists the items in the box quite excessively.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder if she is really working with Jane? Honestly didn't know Jane was still around!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what she wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ha! this is reminding me of home alone. they also had so many kids that they always left one at home, or the airport, or wherever, lol


 Hahaha! I guess it is possible to forget how many kids you have! At least in the movies...


----------



## bluelion (Dec 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if she is really working with Jane? Honestly didn't know Jane was still around!


Little tangent here--Jane relaunched over the summer in July, but I believe they only sell their stuff right now online and not at any retail stores yet. I have to say I'm not a fan of the new products they have. Jane was one of my "intro to makeup" lines as a teen back in the 90s and they always had nice, affordable stuff, and theirs was the only tinted moisturizer that ever worked really well for me. They have one in their new line, but not the color I used to get, so I'm on the fence about giving it a try. They also had a couple of lipsticks that I remember fondly and miss! The only thing current that I tried was their gloss that I received from an Ipsy bag. For me, it was nothing to write home about. I miss the old Jane. I wanted to like the relaunched line, but nothing about it stands out to me.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

For those curious on what we're talking about... This is posted on the Red Capet Box Facebook wall.





I know Stila is NOT working with RCB and the Jane item... is that nail polish? Jane doesn't sell nail polish any longer. I also see a Hard Candy nail polish ($1). The Stila packaging looks wrong but it's been so long since I've bought any individual shadows from them. No offense but personally I wouldn't buy from a "company" that I know uses a 3rd party vendor such as EBay or who has sent out counterfeit items in the past.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think it's nail polish. I could be wrong, but I think that's the packaging for their cream eye shadows.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2012)

I thought that as well but the pic if you look at the neck of the bottle it looks different and looks more like a nail polish bottle to me. The cream shadow doesn't have a tapered neck and the Jane item in the RBC pic looks to have a tapered neck. Wish RCB posted exactly what was the Jane item sent. Anyone know?



 



Has anyone emailed Jane asking if they're working with RCB or what that item is?


----------



## zorabell (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Little tangent here--Jane relaunched over the summer in July, but I believe they only sell their stuff right now online and not at any retail stores yet. I have to say I'm not a fan of the new products they have. Jane was one of my "intro to makeup" lines as a teen back in the 90s and they always had nice, affordable stuff, and theirs was the only tinted moisturizer that ever worked really well for me. They have one in their new line, but not the color I used to get, so I'm on the fence about giving it a try. They also had a couple of lipsticks that I remember fondly and miss! The only thing current that I tried was their gloss that I received from an Ipsy bag. For me, it was nothing to write home about. I miss the old Jane. I wanted to like the relaunched line, but nothing about it stands out to me.


Wasn't the lipstick the one with crazy flavors? If so I really miss those and I would love to see them bring those back.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't think the bottle is tapered; it might just appear that way because of the powder falling back from the way the bottle is positioned. If you check out Musings of a Muse review on them, some of them have little gaps in the product. http://www.musingsofamuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Jane-Cosmetics-Cream-Eyeshadow.jpg She (RCB) also lists that the jane item is an eyeshadow. 

I remember the flavored lipsticks, but my favorite ones were from the regular line, and also the sheer nude ones that were in the smaller tubes. I'd go nuts if more companies re-released their older collections, just for the nostalgia alone!


----------



## lunadust (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what she wrote.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the bottle is tapered; it might just appear that way because of the powder falling back from the way the bottle is positioned. If you check out Musings of a Muse review on them, some of them have little gaps in the product. http://www.musingsofamuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Jane-Cosmetics-Cream-Eyeshadow.jpg She (RCB) also lists that the jane item is an eyeshadow.


 Thanks for checking up on that.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpitcy-K9Uk

Dec. review from shill.  According to her, the HC polish retails for $7 per bottle.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

Hard Candy sells two sizes:

0.35 fl oz nail Color w/ Heart Ring - $4

0.1 fl. oz. - $1 each (comes with a ring) or the set of 5 for $5 in LE packaging at Christmas time.





Image from NeutraKris

I don't like HC polishes - stinks and chips - and actually gave all but two of mine to my girls haven't bought any more since like Christmas and only because the $5 set was on 75% clearance so I only paid $1.25. I haven't bought HC products since because I really hate that it's exclusively sold at Walmart.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpitcy-K9Uk
> 
> Dec. review from shill.  According to her, the HC polish retails for $7 per bottle.


 When they sold it at Nordstrom's in the 90's it did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> When they sold it at Nordstrom's in the 90's it did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hahahaha! So true! Either she's lying or just totally clueless... Probably a bit of both


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like HC polishes - stinks and chips - and actually gave all but two of mine to my girls haven't bought any more since like Christmas and only because the $5 set was on 75% clearance so I only paid $1.25. I haven't bought HC products since because* I really hate that it's exclusively sold at Walmart.*


 THIS!! omg I do too...the other day I went to Walmart to look for some cheap HC stuff, just to look around, everything was SO MESSY...you know usual trashy ppl that open containers, swatch it in the display or themselves... I hate that! SO much...I don't want to touch your nastyness, and yes, trashy ppl, cuz someone with manners wouldn't do that!




 *sigh* k *rant off*


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> THIS!! omg I do too...the other day I went to Walmart to look for some cheap HC stuff, just to look around, everything was SO MESSY...you know usual trashy ppl that open containers, swatch it in the display or themselves... I hate that! SO much...I don't want to touch your nastyness, and yes, trashy ppl, cuz someone with manners wouldn't do that!:3: Â *sigh* k *rant off*


Wal-Mart is the trashy person's playground. I cringe if I am ever so unfortunate as to have to set foot in that place. To each his own, but I hate everything about it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Dec 13, 2012)

I love how at the end of her video she is like i have so much stuff I don't even know what to do with it? But I think I'll order another one! Haha laughable I don't know what I would do with all that crap either because its useless no matter how cheap you found it. I also don't trust someone's video that only has like 2 box reviews up in itself.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *parisnicole1989* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wal-Mart is the trashy person's playground. I cringe if I am ever so unfortunate as to have to set foot in that place. To each his own, but I hate everything about it.


 Yes, you see lots of trashy ppl there, but just cuz I go there to look at HC which is the only place that sells it doesn't mean I'm trashy...Walmart in my country is actually OK, it's just like a big super market, it's funny I don't see ppl swatching things on the display in my country

On the RCB ya right those sunglasses are D&amp;G mhm...she's "overpricing" everything or like quoting super high prices that are soooo fake lol


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Yes, you see lots of trashy ppl there, but just cuz I go there to look at HC which is the only place that sells it doesn't mean I'm trashy...Walmart in my country is actually OK, it's just like a big super market, it's funny I don't see ppl swatching things on the display in my country On the RCB ya right those sunglasses are D&amp;G mhm...she's "overpricing" everything or like quoting super high prices that are soooo fake lol


Oh, I'm totally sorry! I didn't mean to imply that you were trashy! Not at all! I definitely did not mean that. I meant other people are trashy like the ones who sample everything and don't buy it. I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to offend you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

Good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's hard to get someone's point when you read/write


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

Totally agree! I reread it and see how you misunderstood. Should have used some sort of smiley lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I know smileys rock! It's like: hi I'm nice and don't mean anything in a bad way 



 except when use in a passive aggressive kinda way(which to be clear I don't think is what you're doing XD)


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

Lol but you wouldn't know that unless I used a smiley, which I can't do on my phone... Grrrrr! Glad we're good now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I know smileys rock! It's like: hi I'm nice and don't mean anything in a bad wayÂ :icon_chee Â except when use in a passive aggressive kinda way(which to be clear I don't think is what you're doing XD)Â


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Lol but you wouldn't know that unless I used a smiley, which I can't do on my phone... Grrrrr! Glad we're good now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, apparently I can do normal smiley smileys.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm so used to just make a  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> smiley like that, but I like to use the ones on here too :3


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, ladies I just heard back from Jane, and surprise surprise- she is NOT working with them nor are they sponsoring rcb. Here is their reply: "1:43pm Jane Cosmetics Hi - thanks for your note. We are not currently participating in any beauty box promotions. Hope this helps!" Beware! If they're lying about this, who knows what other things are going on.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for asking! I'm not surprised but now the question needs to be asked... where is she getting the Jane or any of the other products from?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Dec 13, 2012)

Also, why would she blatantly lie about working with them? She could have just said she is working with scentsy or tallulah soaps, or whatever truthful vendors she managed to hoodwink. I should message Jane back and notify them that rcb is claiming they are their "national sponsor".


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Dec 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Also, why would she blatantly lie about working with them? She could have just said she is working with scentsy or tallulah soaps, or whatever truthful vendors she managed to hoodwink. I should message Jane back and notify them that rcb is claiming they are their "national sponsors


 Some people are just crazy liars! That's all I can chalk this one up to....She's not to be trusted. Anyone who would consider doing business with her is either naive or the same type of person she is or they just like junk and being lied to. Brain tumor, cancer or what not..Business is business....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 13, 2012)

I feel it's rather unprofessional to keep throwing her cancer out there like she does. Business is business and customers don't need to know your PERSONAL business. Very unfortunate that she has cancer and I feel for her but it has no place in her business or being used as one excuse or another. If she truly had cancer she should be in the hospital getting care or spending time with her family.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 13, 2012)

Agreed!  I loved Hard Candy when they sold it at Sephora and had quite a bit of it!  Then it disappeared only to resurface at Wal-Mart.  And I would not set foot willingly in a Wal Mart for anything!  I avoid it like the plague!  I think you can only get it online too though WM's website right?  So sad.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't like HC polishes - stinks and chips - and actually gave all but two of mine to my girls haven't bought any more since like Christmas and only because the $5 set was on 75% clearance so I only paid $1.25. I haven't bought HC products since because I really hate that it's exclusively sold at Walmart.


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Dec 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m3WSJuidlQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player There's the prices. I don't appreciate being doubted. I find deals for a living and have tons of apps to find the "best" prices. Edited to add; myself and Sheila are in no way paid or affiliated with RCB and as of today I don't believe Jen is either. The only admins on the site are Patty and her husband. You know, the one she's raising 7 kids with. 6 hers and 1 step child (his daughter) - just getting some actual facts out there instead of pages of speculation ;-)


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 14, 2012)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m3WSJuidlQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player There's the prices. I don't appreciate being doubted. I find deals for a living and have tons of apps to find the "best" prices. Edited to add; myself and Sheila are in no way paid or affiliated with RCB and as of today I don't believe Jen is either. The only admins on the site are Patty and her husband. You know, the one she's raising 7 kids with. 6 hers and 1 step child (his daughter) - just getting some actual facts out there instead of pages of speculation ;-)


 Is that a video you made? When I click on the user ID all I see is RCB reviews and then this comment left on someone else's video: "Sep 28, 2012 atimberlake179 The girl who hates her sunglasses didn't mention I gave her a La Mer beauty cream for FREEï»¿ that cost me over 30.00 for bringing me customers. Why wasnt this mentioned? it kind of taints your objectivity of this video to hide a bonus item and claim you were ripped off..." So atimberlake179 is Patty? Pretending to be Patty but forgot to log out? another of Patty's minions? What am I missing? For those that don't/can't watch the video - it's by atimberlake179 using a cell phone app to scan each item from the Dec RCB for "the lowest price" it's being sold for.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 14, 2012)

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m3WSJuidlQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player There's the prices. I don't appreciate being doubted. I find deals for a living and have tons of apps to find the "best" prices. Edited to add; myself and Sheila are in no way paid or affiliated with RCB and as of today I don't believe Jen is either. The only admins on the site are Patty and her husband. You know, the one she's raising 7 kids with. 6 hers and 1 step child (his daughter) - just getting some actual facts out there instead of pages of speculation ;-)


 And you don't appreciate being doubted about what, exactly? The value of the items in the box? Why are you so concerned about what "catty" women in a forum think the value is, if you're (as you claim) not affiliated with the company? You make a living using apps to find deals? Um, ok. Not even going to address that or how you contradict yourself since it is irrelevant in relation to this thread.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 14, 2012)

This is the same woman who was attacking Vee and DiorAdora when they hated their boxes.  Yet she does not want anyone to doubt her? Whatever. Build some credibility with this community before you demand something, okay?

Wal-Mart is the distributor for Hard Candy, and the full-size polishes are $4


----------



## teegardenbr (Dec 14, 2012)

I did not know Hard Candy used to be at Nordstroms. How did the company downgrade itself so badly? Did the products change?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not know Hard Candy used to be at Nordstroms. How did the company downgrade itself so badly? Did the products change?


 My guess is that they went through some kind of financial problem which resulted in them reformulating their products more cheaply. When they relaunched - much like Jane relaunched - they could only be picked up by Walmart. The products really are hit and miss - I love the polishes for the colors but the hate the polishes because the wear is horrible (chips or completely peels off within a day) and smell REALLY REALLY bad. I don't like their cream shadows but do like their Glamoflauge and Show Girl's Secret.


----------



## Meggpi (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *teegardenbr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not know Hard Candy used to be at Nordstroms. How did the company downgrade itself so badly? Did the products change?


 My guess is you aren't in your late 20s-early 30s  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They had this pale blue color nail color that was insanely popular--there wasn't as much in the way of crazy nail polish colors as there is now. I remember coveting their display outside of the juniors section, it was my makeup gateway drug.


----------



## JamieO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My guess is that they went through some kind of financial problem which resulted in them reformulating their products more cheaply. When they relaunched - much like Jane relaunched - they could only be picked up by Walmart. The products really are hit and miss - I love the polishes for the colors but the hate the polishes because the wear is horrible (chips or completely peels off within a day) and smell REALLY REALLY bad. I don't like their cream shadows but do like their Glamoflauge and Show Girl's Secret.


 Hard Candy's colored mascaras are pretty awesome! Pretty decent formula and the colors are super pigmented. I have a teal one (I forget which formula it is), but it's so darn pretty!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wasn't the lipstick the one with crazy flavors? If so I really miss those and I would love to see them bring those back.


 OMG!! The Pineapple one was my absolute favorite in high school!! I freaking looooooved that stuff!!


----------



## JamieO (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda ToyLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m3WSJuidlQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> There's the prices. I don't appreciate being doubted. I find deals for a living and have tons of apps to find the "best" prices.
> ...


 WOW. I'm sorry, but you and all your RCB pals are freaking bat-shit crazy. I can't see how anyone in their right mind, after reading all of this and viewing the RCB Facebook page, would ever want to have ANYTHING to do with this company. I don't know of a single legitimate company that handles its business in such an unprofessional way. It reminds me of some dumb high school "club" or something, and goodness forbid if you have any issues, this lady's little minions are there on the super defense to berate you! The way that you speak is childish and tacky. You aren't doing this company any favors by jumping to the defense and attacking anyone whose opinion you don't agree with. WOOOOOOOW. 

I've been reading this thread since it started, makes for some pretty god entertainment. But I honestly can't believe this business has gone on for as long as it has! I feel horrible for anyone who signed up for this in the beginning and got screwed by these people.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I the only one who could not see a single price in that price check video. The whole thing was completely blurry??


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I the only one who could not see a single price in that price check video. The whole thing was completely blurry??


 Very blurry. It's just bogus and super shady. If someone is going to do a video to support the prices then make sure the prices are clearly visible.


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

Very interesting post on their FB page. Not sure what to make of it. Your thoughts?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

> Very interesting post on their FB page. Not sure what to make of it. Your thoughts?


 WAAAAAAY too long to even bother reading!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2012)

Bahahhaha, that Pixi set she's sending out was at Amerimark for like $2

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/128668/3-piece-stila-set-for-2-26-1-99-shipping-from-amerimark


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Holy cow... that's super long... and she again mentions a tumor. Regardless of her medical condition it has no place in BUSINESS other than to gain a sympathy. Having had to deal with Patty the tumor really doesn't explain why she went out of her way to send me email after email calling me vulgar names. The tumor doesn't explain her "I'm a law student! I KNOW the law!" yet plagiarized MyGlam/Ipsy's website or ILLEGALLY using images. Granted those items were eventually removed but her "complaint" against a former customer who hated the items she got (which included EXPIRED makeup) on Rip Off Reports as well as complaints against Irene (who no longer works for Huddler) or myself because I refused to remove this thread has nothing to do with her tumor, it was her being a crook and trying to make herself the victim. I totally understand that a tumor can change a person's personality however if someone is THAT ill to the point where it causes them to be nasty, vicious and vindictive then that person has NO business running a business that deals with CUSTOMER SERVICE.

Personally I would NEVER EVER use nor recommend Red Carpet Box not with the fact that if you don't like the items because the items are EXPIRED or DISCONTINUED or possibly COUNTERFEIT then Patty will post your name AND address on Rip Off Reports! She ILLEGALLY posts PERSONAL information for ANYONE to see which can potentially be damaging to someone's reputation because she is upset that they want a refund! As a business owner myself I've had to deal with upset customers who I felt were trying to scam us however I rather give them a refund and be done with them than do what she did and post their personal information online as revenge.

Some of you know we have been in the process of building a brand new website and it hopefully will better convey what we do as a company and how we can afford to give you full sized products that are not expired, only discontinued. Some people actually hunt down their favorite brands no longer many years not in use and as long as they are sealed properly, should be more than fine. Our new website I hope with a great copy-writer friend of ours should hopefully put to rest and turn a new leaf on our company. We have a question for you and hope to get some input! We'd gladly LOVE some input regarding the jewelry. We personally loved the All the Rage and Target jewelry that were put into bags and that is what sets us apart a bit from other companies. Would you rather have a nicer handbag each month than the jewelry being offered? Would you prefer ''all cosmetics package'?

We are open to new ideas because we are about to launch our new site and we offer just one product line or a line with cosmetics and a handbag and no jewelry. I noticed even with our jewelry's quality going up dramatically, it is least noticed. All the Rage jewelry is a personal favorite of mine and is high quality. The Target pearl set we thought was very nice and classy. Give us your thoughts, though! For 25.00 or even at 39, we at RCB pay for our products WITH sponsors, whereas companies that take all free samples and sponsors have it much differently. RCB sources and personally purchases our full sized products to you to ensure you have a great full sized product each and every month. Also, the issue of the products being discontinued is highly misconstrued. VERY misconstrued. Buymebeauty.com, for instance, is a whole website dedicated to selling discontinued cosmetics as well as actually, LOTS more! Some of their things are also not cheap because they are very hard to find being that they are discontinued. We try very hard to bring you the best for your dollars spent.

We'd love polite feedback as to whether you would like us to send you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. We honestly want to know what you would like to see on the new website. I have been able to source very well as the owner very nice brand names in full size for you as well as some very unexpected things such as the Elizabeth Arden Tote bag with a full palette of makeup, sunglasses, creams, a cosmetics bag, and so much more! We also sourced out products we had never heard of and would like to try and also tried our very best, our heart and soul into December's bag.

Our specialty, our niche, kind of in the realm of buymebeauty.com, is finding you full-size cosmetics that may be discontinued, but it still perfectly fine to use and is sold still some of it at least in the mainstream market. Discontinued cosmetics, no matter how we've tried to explain it, are not very well received and the wording ''discontinued'' sounds negative to boot, admittedly. Even Jane cosmetics is going through a change right now and it was a concern for the VP that his packaging is changing very soon. I was so glad that I was to reassure them that I myself very much understand that discontinued can also mean just a new package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!. Red Carpet Box can afford to give you a price with high quality, desirable goods by buying in wholesale. Also, it is a misconception that we buy from eBay. We do not buy fake cosmetics that could be harmful. The wholesalers site just for cosmetics buyers have PLENTY of lovely goods and some of the same wholesalers I buy from still sell their things on eBay as a company but not at the prices I am getting from them directly as a wholesale buyer's marketplace. If I see something on eBay WORTH buying and very thoroughly researched. Some of my wholesalers I work with have pointed me to only a few and trustworthy wholesalers who also do business on eBay. I honestly would have no problem with buying it as long as I read on the seller (high ratings, no fraudulent claims on them as a seller) .

My purses are not bought on eBay, they are from a wholesale site. Have we ever as a company bought from eBay or even Amazon? Yes, we have! But very little. We have a list of favorite wholesalers and that is our main way of buying. When this company was first formed, many mistakes were made, our mission is not to repeat them. Not only were eBay purchases made that turned into literal hell but I have learned so much even in this four months of being in in this industry. Please know that we are just growing, learning, and companies are starting to trickle in and sponsor us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! I always do explain what I do, even the discontinued cosmetics, and they are always okay with what I do. There is a niche for everything and our niche is not brand new, small samples in a little box (I like those, too, btw) but for our company, we also have a special niche in discontinued full sized cosmetics and that is why we can extend the prices that we do. Not ALL discontinued cosmetics are inexpensive, btw, a lot of them, because of their rarity, are actually really VERY expensive! Where do discontinued cosmetics come from? They are sold directly off the shelves of THE COSMETICS COMPANY THEMSELVES for RESELL to WHOLESALERS so that they do not lose ALL profit from discontinued lines, which even a package change can qualify a product for the term ''discontinued'' in some minds.

For those of you who have stuck in there with us, thank you. This has been such a grueling, extremely hard process just to explain our niche alone. We are different, very different from your standard subscription boxes. For those of you who have understood from the beginning, enjoy what we do, and have had patience and loyalty, thank you very much. It has been a long and hard road, with many emotions and many obstacles.

Also as founder, I'd like to announce something personal. Around seven months ago, I was diagnosed with a type of brain tumor that almost wrecked my entire life. It caused seizure at times, it caused hormonal imbalances, it was truly something. Now, at my last MRI scan, I am truly pleased to announce that without any treatment, I am tumor free!!! I chose only alternative treatments that included high dose vitamin IVs and many oils and vitamins and a LOT of ''freaky'' stuff most people wouldn't try, but I had no choice. Red Carpet Box was my hope that it would keep my mind healthy and occupied, excited and mentally upbeat. I hate to say that sometimes it did the very opposite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My neurosurgeon was so astonished. He called and was happy sounded, yet confused all at the same time, knowing how sick I had been. For a brain tumor to just disappear? Yes! I had half of Florida praying for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Now my doctor has said that there is an empty ''sella'' called empty sella syndrome and that might finally close and I won't have the migraines I have been having. When I first started RCB, I wondered if I was doing the right thing. I still wonder, of course.

Everyone who knows me personally has called this a miracle. Especially for anyone who had ever seen me in person. I am a mother first and foremost of all. I am mother with many who are absolute delights! My neurosurgeon said it might take a while for me to feel all the way better, maybe even months since essentially, there is a hole or something from the death of the tumor. I honestly don't understand it all the way. What I do know is this: I believe in miracles! I had been sick for years before the tumor was found! Now, all I want to do for my loyal and very faithful and understanding clients and even new clients is the very best I can. I hope you love what we will do on your new website! What a LONG post! I'm sorry, loves, LOL!. So much hubbub has gone on this founder's life! I am grateful to God for taking the tumor away and for this business, that kept me occupied and for the happy people who didn't have a clue how happy they were making this founder.....I truly appreciate every single one of you who have stuck this out with me. Thank you! I will keep striving to do my absolute best. Now, if you would, please give me some feedback. Would you like no jewelry and all cosmetics? Would you like jewelry and a handbag? Would you like ALL cosmetics? I'd LOVE to hear your answers and it will help me keep you happy and that is all that concerns me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Thanks for your input!

Happy Holidays!

Patricia Martin

Founder


----------



## QueenG (Dec 14, 2012)

Is it me or is it quite cool in here. Everything is shady! hehe

sorry for the bad pun, just wanted to bring a little chuckle to the thread.

All joking aside, I'm probably going to write an update post to warn my blog readers about this service yet again. They actually have the nerve to jack up the price to Canadians to $50 (according to their FB page) Fifty?! I pay at least that to receive all the Canadian monthly beauty subscriptions; TopBox, Glymm, Glossybox, and I get current and up coming deluxe and full sized samples from reputable companies working with, actually acknowledging they are working with these services, and offer really good discounts and coupons to members. Why on earth or any other planet for that matter, would I pay $50 to get a box of leftover, wholesale, counterfeit, discountinued, etc. junk, when I can easily spend that on a high quality sub with the utmost professional and courteous customer service. I can't remember the last time, or any time, I complained about something with Glossybox or any of my other subs about something I was dissatisfied with and they replied with insults, threats, shipment back at my own expense, and useless explanations of why I should 'like' the product they provided. That being said, RCB needs to take a good serious look in the mirror/business plan, and actually formulate one instead of hiring people you met on the internet, using other forums to promote your business. Oh and fabricating sponsorships that clearly are not legitimate! Why is this so hard for them??????????

All we, as smart consumers, ask for is accountability, credibility, transparency and the ability to do our due diligence with fear of harassment or retaliation (such as release of private info!)

I guess this is just too much to ask Shady Red Carpet Box.


----------



## QueenG (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cow... that's super long... and she again mentions a tumor. Regardless of her medical condition it has no place in BUSINESS other than to gain a sympathy. Having had to deal with Patty the tumor really doesn't explain why she went out of her way to send me email after email calling me vulgar names. The tumor doesn't explain her "I'm a law student! I KNOW the law!" yet plagiarized MyGlam/Ipsy's website or ILLEGALLY using images. Granted those items were eventually removed but her "complaint" against a former customer who hated the items she got (which included EXPIRED makeup) on Rip Off Reports as well as complaints against Irene (who no longer works for Huddler) or myself because I refused to remove this thread has nothing to do with her tumor, it was her being a crook and trying to make herself the victim. I totally understand that a tumor can change a person's personality however if someone is THAT ill to the point where it causes them to be nasty, vicious and vindictive then that person has NO business running a business that deals with CUSTOMER SERVICE.
> 
> ...


----------



## freddygirl (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lordy, that is long!...Its so long, I think I missed the point. was it for feedback? For TMI? (highly unprofessional) I'm so confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Maybe it was to give us something to ponder and discuss?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 14, 2012)

Am I the only one that gets migranes herself when reading Patricia's writing?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that gets migranes herself when reading Patricia's writing?


 LOL You have to read it in small chunks to process it.


----------



## QueenG (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL You have to read it in small chunks to process it.


 Ain't that the truth :S


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 14, 2012)

Just read her lengthy post!  Here's my 2 cents (hopefully she reads this, because someone needs to seriously help her out and provide her with some business advice):

The last 5 sentences was all she needed to convey an intelligent, thoughtful, and genuine concern for her company.

There was absolutely no need for aimless ramblings on how much she loves her own products, where she purchases them from, her business practices, and most definitely her personal life.  To express so much information in a professional setting (on her company facebook page) is unprofessional, insipid, and naive.  She has so much to learn.

I feel for her with having so many children and her medical situation.  I really do hope that she learns her lessons from this and finds a way to turn her company around to a legitimately profitable business, not a scamming little clique where she can stand on her soapbox and announce her problems to the world.  It's a business, not a therapy session.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

I just read half the novel she wrote and I'm confused. She says she doesn't buy from ebay but some of her wholesalers sell on ebay. She doesn't pay the prices that are listed on eBay. So is she saying she pays more, less? And just because you don't buy FROM ebay doesn't mean anything since the EXACT THING you sent was LISTED ON eBay. It's hard to explain what I'm trying to say but she's buying the same listings as eBay just not on ebay so technically it's still an eBay item.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Dec 14, 2012)

Also, sorry for the double post, she mentions that another company sells discontinued items. Yes, they do, a few out there do but when you go to these sites to purchase, YOU KNOW THEY'RE DISCONTINUED. You're not promised a fabulous something (expecting it to be new, because what sample box sends out old (yes old) items anyways) just to find out they're discontinued. It's one thing to buy KNOWING and buy unknowing.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just read half the novel she wrote and I'm confused. She says she doesn't buy from ebay but some of her wholesalers sell on ebay. She doesn't pay the prices that are listed on eBay. So is she saying she pays more, less? And just because you don't buy FROM ebay doesn't mean anything since the EXACT THING you sent was LISTED ON eBay.
> 
> It's hard to explain what I'm trying to say but she's buying the same listings as eBay just not on ebay so technically it's still an eBay item.


 She contradicts herself - again. She states in one paragraph, "_Also, it is a misconception that we buy from eBay._" yet in the next she says, "_Have we ever as a company bought from eBay or even Amazon? Yes, we have! But very little._" To me her claims in one paragraph about not buying from Ebay is thrown right out the window when she admits to it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 14, 2012)

Vee, this woman is just a liar, pure and simple. She is bad, not-too-bright liar, but a liar none the less. The only reason she even admits this much is because we called her on her nonsense. Now she is trying to cover her messy little tracks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, has anyone else noticed that it seems like Jen has had less of a presence with the RCB on facebook, and Amanda also implied that she believed that Jen no longer was affiliated with RCB. I wonder what happened there?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow that was SO HARD TO READ! A company doesn't ever use caps while writing to customers that's rude IMO. It is know(as one of the Khaleehsi's servant/slave ladies would say) that caps are like yelling.


----------



## Robinssa (Dec 15, 2012)

Maybe she should have called it, Discontinued Beauty Products Box to begin with or Flea Market Box. Old, discontinued cosmetics and Target brand costume jewelry does not equal "Red Carpet" in my opinion. I think soon she will be trying to sell her self proclaimed "freaky" cancer cures. Want to be Scam artist.


----------



## shammycat (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Robinssa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe she should have called it, Discontinued Beauty Products Box to begin with or Flea Market Box. Old, discontinued cosmetics and Target brand costume jewelry does not equal "Red Carpet" in my opinion. I think soon she will be trying to sell her self proclaimed "freaky" cancer cures. Want to be Scam artist.


 I'm a fan of "Things You'd Never See on the Red Carpet" Box.


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 15, 2012)

> Maybe she should have called it, Discontinued Beauty Products Box to begin with or Flea Market Box. Old, discontinued cosmetics and Target brand costume jewelry does not equal "Red Carpet" in my opinion. I think soon she will be trying to sell her self proclaimed "freaky" cancer cures. Want to be Scam artist.


 I call it the Yard Sale Box. There has never been anything red carpet about it. And what she doesn't seem to realize is that the sites that sell d/c products? The products are usually recently d/c or items that were popular and still have demand for them.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it the Yard Sale Box. There has never been anything red carpet about it. And what she doesn't seem to realize is that the sites that sell d/c products? The products are usually recently d/c or items that were popular and still have demand for them.


 I keep thinking of it as Red Velvet Box, but for some reason, it's specifically the armadillo groom cake in _Steel Magnolias_.  

(Great.  Now i want cream cheese frosting.)


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 15, 2012)

> I keep thinking of it as Red Velvet Box, but for some reason, it's specifically the armadillo groom cake in _Steel Magnolias_. Â
> 
> Â
> 
> (Great. Â Now i want cream cheese frosting.)


 Heehee. Now I want to watch that movie. It HAS been a few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Dec 15, 2012)

> I keep thinking of it as Red Velvet Box, but for some reason, it's specifically the armadillo groom cake in _Steel Magnolias_. Â
> 
> Â
> 
> (Great. Â Now i want cream cheese frosting.)


 Heehee. Now I want to watch that movie. It HAS been a few months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (Great.  Now i want cream cheese frosting.)


 Bwahaha! I just had a carrot cake cupcake with cream cheese frosting. Yummy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

mmm red velvet mmm nom nom


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yard Sale Box isn't :"classy" enough. How about the  RUMMAGE SALE BOX? Sounds so EUROPEAN!

And, Rach, those sites also TELL you they products are discontinued. If MUT members had not constantly brought up the expired and discontinued product meme then she would not have disclosed. Heck, she may not have known!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I call it the Yard Sale Box. There has never been anything red carpet about it. And what she doesn't seem to realize is that the sites that sell d/c products? The products are usually recently d/c or items that were popular and still have demand for them.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

Ofc she wouldn't have said anything, until we said they were discontinued, I don't think people like the idea of that, so with the lack of good business practices she has, she wouldn't say a thing if it wasn't for MUT... "and I would have gotten away with it, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids and your dog!"


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ofc she wouldn't have said anything, until we said they were discontinued, I don't thin people like the idea of that, so with the lack of good business practices she has, she wouldn't say a thing if it wasn't for MUT... "and I would have gotten away with it, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids and your dog!"


 I would have to agree.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 16, 2012)

I was in such a rush I ate the "n" XD lmao and just noticed until you quoted me XD


----------



## sakurak (Dec 17, 2012)

Blah blah logorrhea "mistakes were made" (by an elf not me because I own the business but I can't even take responsibility for my own poops, snivel snivel) fake tumor resolved by faith healing!!one1!!


----------



## UnSimplyMe13 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I'm super new here....I've never subscribed to RCB but have many comments including the one Patty posted on FB.....Brain tumor ??  "empty space"  I call BS.  I work in a critical care setting and have seen some crazy stuff, I do believe in miracles.  BUT I don't believe in B******T.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Dec 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *UnSimplyMe13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm super new here....I've never subscribed to RCB but have many comments including the one Patty posted on FB.....Brain tumor ??  "empty space"  I call BS.  I work in a critical care setting and have seen some crazy stuff, I do believe in miracles.  BUT I don't believe in B******T.


 I find it interesting that I personally saw this person post on numerous Facebook walls about her 'tumor' much more than 7 months ago. Which makes the story even more questionable. Julep, Myglam, and Look Bag to name a few.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 18, 2012)

In the December box, I noticed that there's an interesting Pixi gift set.  I googled it and found this link:

http://www.thebudgetfashionista.com/archive/fall-beauty-2010-pixi-makeup-target/

Unless they're re-producing gift sets year to year (yet I can't find anything on it from this year), apparently it's a gift set from 2010, y'all.  Seriously?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2012)

That set is long discontinued and possibly expired due to the products in those sets made in mid-2010 to launch probably in August or September.


----------



## QueenG (Dec 19, 2012)

....That's all I have to say.............


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *redcarpetbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have bought every Red Carpet Box since it opened and and its getting better and better every month  Over the months I've received the Elizabeth Arden package, the Urban Decay Package and the Pixi kit.
> 
> ...


 ...You've bought your own boxes?


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 5, 2013)

> I have bought every Red Carpet Box since it opened and and its getting better and better every monthÂ  Over the months I've received the Elizabeth Arden package, the Urban Decay Package and the Pixi kit .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, I see what you did there! My name is RedCarpetBox and I love RedCarpetBox. Very clever!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think she probably has another account on here and meant to log in with it. Wowza. What stupid move. Can someone screencap case this hilarious joke disappears? I am on a tiny laptop and can't get to my big iMac!

I also love how she always brags her tacky ass bubble mailers and cheap tissue paper as beautiful wrappings. Glossybox and Beauty Army have creative custom wrapping as does BirchBox. Sorry; internet-purchased gold bubble mailers are not sexy sexy.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 5, 2013)

Haha this is beyond funny what a joke


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Haha this is beyond funny what a joke


 Epic fail!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she probably has another account on here and meant to log in with it. Wowza. What stupid move. Can someone screencap case this hilarious joke disappears? I am on a tiny laptop and can't get to my big iMac!
> 
> I also love how she always brags her tacky ass bubble mailers and cheap tissue paper as beautiful wrappings. Glossybox and Beauty Army have creative custom wrapping as does BirchBox. Sorry; internet-purchased gold bubble mailers are not sexy sexy.


Screencapped it for you


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2013)

I like that, with this company, you don't even have to make them into a joke, they do it for you.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jan 5, 2013)

Hilarious. This thread is always good for a laugh!  I like how the pictures are ones from the actual cosmetic companies not pictures taken by this so called company.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hold on to it in case she comes in and deletes! We can repost it!



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Screencapped it for you


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 5, 2013)

Unless my computer is screwy...it looks like she already deleted it!  That was quick.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

That is why we have screencaps 



> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless my computer is screwy...it looks like she already deleted it!  That was quick.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 5, 2013)

That was me, editing/deleting ladies. We have strict rules about companies posting/advertising here, which RCB is aware of.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

But at least we still have the quoted portions and the screen caps to make fun of!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was me, editing/deleting ladies. We have strict rules about companies posting/advertising here, which RCB is aware of.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2013)

It's Patty's account since her previous one was banned from posting in the thread. I've banned the account under the rules that only one account per person.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 5, 2013)

LMFAO.  This is past the point of being sad and is now into the realm of HILARIOUS.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 5, 2013)

lmao that's so lame


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

This is so true.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like that, with this company, you don't even have to make them into a joke, they do it for you.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you guys see this?


----------



## bluelion (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's been mentioned or linked to already. Can't say for sure, but it doesn't seem like Jen is working with RCB anymore. Then again, it would be odd to keep using that profile picture if she isn't.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's been mentioned or linked to already. Can't say for sure, but it doesn't seem like Jen is working with RCB anymore. Then again, it would be odd to keep using that profile picture if she isn't.


I thought you guys may have seen it given the age of the video but this is one BIG thread to try and skim through to tell.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow. This is a huge thread. Is this company STILL sending out old products? You'd think that if it was a mistake in their first boxes they would make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. This is a huge thread. Is this company STILL sending out old products? You'd think that if it was a mistake in their first boxes they would make sure it doesn't happen again.


she's glorifying old products. She makes these long post explaining why.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 5, 2013)

I still can't get over that post!


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 5, 2013)

Gosh, this company should really improve their box and CS so subscribers can actually give them positive reviews instead of making fake accounts to give reviews to themselves. Looks like they have alot of problems which they need to figure out. I was looking at this box before... Glad I didn't end up subscribing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyGal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gosh, this company should really improve their box and CS so subscribers can actually give them positive reviews instead of making fake accounts to give reviews to themselves. Looks like they have alot of problems which they need to figure out. I was looking at this box before... Glad I didn't end up subscribing.


 That's the thing...there have been so many shady lies going on, that even if they improved their box, I would never, EVER trust them.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 5, 2013)

After what Zadi posted on her FB and her blog regarding what the owner did to Zadi and to the member here named DiorAdore, I wouldn't give that woman a dime if she sold boxes of brand new current MAC and Chanel for 50 cents.

Also, what same woman said about her brain tumor is impossible, to the best of my professional knowledge. I'm a SICU/ CCU nurse and a mass never looks like a space!

I apologize if this seems uncaring or harsh but I really really like Zadi, and I was gobsmacked by what the RCB woman did and said about her, this site, and a customer on a site with personal info posted.

*It's MAKEUP*, Ms nasty owner of RCB with (  all hupothetical)  a half dozen small children, attending law school, and with a newly diagnosed empty space in her brain.

Besides, why does she have an empty SPACE in her brain? Because she's an AIRHEAD????


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2013)

Aww, thank you LillyAmanda. I appreciate that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PaulaG (Jan 6, 2013)

Hmm, she just posted that Jane cosmetics are the sponsors for this month.  Didn't someone from here contact Jane and they said they had no arrangement with her?

Red Carpet Box-The Jane cosmetics are our sponsors and they provided two shades and I am going to link you to both Jane and Balmshell. They are so amazing that they go with this Holiday package! Here is a link to the Jane cream eyeshadow: http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Cosmetics-Cream-Shadow-Lilac/dp/B008FLQHZI/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1357444031&amp;sr=1-2&amp;keywords=jane+cosmetics+cream+eyeshadow
Red Carpet Box-Stephanie Crockett--Here is one of the Balmshell products in the bag also: http://www.amazon.com/BALMSHELL-Smear-Campaign-Lip-Cheek/dp/B00A015I7O/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1357444347&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=balmshell+smear+campaign


----------



## bluelion (Jan 6, 2013)

Why link to Amazon rather than the actual company websites?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2013)

If she's working with them then she should be promoting their websites not random Amazon Marketplace Vendors. When Ipsy works with companies, and keep in mind Ipsy doesn't sell products, they link to the companies they're promoting in that month's bag. I don't get why people continue to believe her and that her posts don't make more people question her.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 6, 2013)

In Red Carpet Box world, buying products from a third party means that makeup company "sponsored" you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In Red Carpet Box world, buying products from a third party means that makeup company "sponsored" you.


 I wish I knew I had so many awesome sponsors all this time, I'd have been telling the world, lmao  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 6, 2013)

I contacted Jane via fb, and they informed me they were not working with rcb. This was a huge indicator for me, that this co. is more low down than I even imagined. I am horrified someone would blatantly lie. Especially when this is so easy to discover- anyone can e-mail Jane and ask them to verify.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2013)

Figures as much. The indicator was the Amazon links versus links to Jane Cosmetics itself. Too bad Jane Cosmetics won't call Patty out on that.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 6, 2013)

Out of curiosity, does anyone know which MUT account she meant to post under?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figures as much. The indicator was the Amazon links versus links to Jane Cosmetics itself. Too bad Jane Cosmetics won't call Patty out on that.


 Do you think anyone high up enough even knows?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know. I think an email to Jane would be the best thing since Facebook walls typically are handled by other people.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 7, 2013)

I might try to do it if I have time at work tomorrow. anyone else more definite?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm going to state here for the record, I won't be contacting Jane or any other company myself in regards to Red Carpet Box because Patty keeps harping how I'm out to destroy her company. I'm not HOWEVER I do recommend people who question ANYTHING she posts to contact those companies she claims are working with her. For example, she claims she's working with Jane, when in doubt please feel free to contact Jane or Balmshell or any company whose products she's distributing. YOU have the RIGHT to question ANY company because it's YOUR money and YOUR face on the line.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 8, 2013)

Why does this company feel like quicksand? The more they struggle, the worse it gets! I honestly couldn't imagine sinking so low as to pase as a customer. And super dumb to use your own company's account handle! Jeez. And linking to amazon will just more likely make me buy it from there instead, beacuse I trust Amazon! I'll just keep telling myself this is a niche market...........that can be their new name! Niche Market Box!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree- I will try to contact today or tonight. Trying to get some people prepped for a media appearance this afternoon but hopefully can get it later today! Let me know if someone can beat me to it!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to state here for the record, I won't be contacting Jane or any other company myself in regards to Red Carpet Box because Patty keeps harping how I'm out to destroy her company. I'm not HOWEVER I do recommend people who question ANYTHING she posts to contact those companies she claims are working with her. For example, she claims she's working with Jane, when in doubt please feel free to contact Jane or Balmshell or any company whose products she's distributing. YOU have the RIGHT to question ANY company because it's YOUR money and YOUR face on the line.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 8, 2013)

Done.

And I contacted Elizabeth Arden and Pixi.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2013)

Fantastic! Let us know what they say.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a friend that works at pixi and she says she doesn't think they're working with red carpet box but she will ask her boss.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 9, 2013)

It is not only the smaller box companies doing this.

Glossybox Canada was just caught out and admits to getting items from 3rd parties.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 9, 2013)

And this made my decision to drop GB US *really *easy








> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is not only the smaller box companies doing this.
> 
> Glossybox Canada was just caught out and admits to getting items from 3rd parties.....


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 9, 2013)

That kinda helps me feel better about dropping GB, but knowing what items they will have this month doesn't help -.-' D:


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 10, 2013)

This thread is amazing, just for the comic relief alone. I am dumbfounded that this company hasn't folded yet.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 10, 2013)

It simply boggles my mind how this woman continues to get subscribers. A few months ago, I was the admin of a sub box group on Facebook. I posted about RCB, warning members about them and posting multiple links to customer complaints, etc, all the info on expired products That I'd seen online, ... showing clearly that it was super-shady-tastick!

and yet I still had several people in the group sub to them. I've been really thinking about this, and I've about decided that her target demographic must be women who love makeup but who are just either too lazy to do background work on the companies they buy from OR women who just ...don't mind using potentially expired products from a shady seller.

A couple ladies in the group were involved in the FB sub box called...Ooh La La Makeup (counterfeit MAC) and being as we had no less than 7 women win PayPal cases against her...I'd have thought people would avoid other subs run out of a basement like the plague. Sigh.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

Ms MAC or whatever her group name is has been shut down time and time again and yet keeps popping up on Facebook with literally THOUSANDS of fans who KNOWINGLY buy counterfeit MAC from her. I don't get people like that because you're not buying MAC! Those who do are nothing more than a big ol' liar and fake.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe there is just that niche market that actually likes buying counterfeit products......Like with designer purses or shoes. They actually just like that stuff......Its not for everyone, as this thread, RCB, and other examples are proving. But they exist and are out there. I've had horrible experiences with discontinued makeup and my skin is sensitive so I can't possible imagine buying such things. But I guess there are some consumers out there who can. As long as companies diclose the fact that there are discontinued and ensure they are not expired, everything should be dandy. Its not ok to attack your customer base, make empty, frivolous threats, and so on and such forth.


----------



## Honicakes (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe there is just that niche market that actually likes buying counterfeit products......Like with designer purses or shoes. They actually just like that stuff......Its not for everyone, as this thread, RCB, and other examples are proving. But they exist and are out there. I've had horrible experiences with discontinued makeup and my skin is sensitive so I can't possible imagine buying such things. But I guess there are some consumers out there who can. As long as companies diclose the fact that there are discontinued and ensure they are not expired, everything should be dandy. Its not ok to attack your customer base, make empty, frivolous threats, and so on and such forth.


 I think you might be right...

It doesn't make sense - I mean I can only assume those are uneducated buyers (or they just aren't thinking clearly).  I do kind of get the impulse to want a thing that "seems" designer for a cheaper price (especially if you can't afford the real thing).  But when you stop and think about it - the reason *most* designer items are more expensive is because they are higher quality.  For cosmetics, the ingredients are better and so they work better (ie make up blends better and is more pigmented and is less irritating to the skin).  For purses, the fabrics are better quality - they are stitched very well etc.  So yeah - that fake Coach bag might impress someone from across the street - but it is going to fall apart in a month - vs a real Coach bag that will last much longer.  I don't get how cosmetics are the same though just because - who is going to "LOOK" at your cosmetics sitting at home in a drawer?  It's not like when you put on MAC eyeshadow there is a little MAC logo on your browbone so people KNOW you are wearing MAC.  So in the case of cosmetics it just seems silly to buy a bunch of fake stuff that wont look good when you wear it just so you can think you have a drawer full of "MAC" at home.

/end rant


----------



## parisnicole1989 (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you might be right...
> 
> ...


 Lol very valid point! Not that I was ever interested in crap like this, but it's funny how some people have such a skewed sense of value... And it's not like Mac is THAT expensive. A knock off purse makes more sense because that's the difference between say $100 and $1000.. I don't buy fakes..But that reasoning to me makes more sense than a $14 eyeshadow and a $7 eyeshadow..Ya know?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe there is just that niche market that actually likes buying counterfeit products......Like with designer purses or shoes. They actually just like that stuff......Its not for everyone, as this thread, RCB, and other examples are proving. But they exist and are out there. I've had horrible experiences with discontinued makeup and my skin is sensitive so I can't possible imagine buying such things. But I guess there are some consumers out there who can. As long as companies diclose the fact that there are discontinued and ensure they are not expired, everything should be dandy. Its not ok to attack your customer base, make empty, frivolous threats, and so on and such forth.


This is a good point. As someone with sensitive skin I can't use anonymous products without knowing their true ingredients. As far as purses go, I am not willing to shell out $500 for one either so I appreciate the knock offs. The big difference is that one is something you wear and one is something you wear on your skin.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 10, 2013)

Honicakes and parisnicole1989- totally agree with you. Its gotta be a psychological thing too- looking in your drawer and telling yourself you have a whole MAC collection for cheap (even though it isn't) Maybe its just satisfying a need I don't really understand....

And I totally agree that higher priced designers have always meant quality. I have had about 3 Coach purses in the last 4 years. NONE of them ever fell apart on me, I just like changing styles and my mom also ended up stealing one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Anything else I used to buy for under 20 bucks would only last me a few months. I always choose quality over price. Price is just another number. Value is something more.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honicakes and parisnicole1989- totally agree with you. Its gotta be a psychological thing too- looking in your drawer and telling yourself you have a whole MAC collection for cheap (even though it isn't) Maybe its just satisfying a need I don't really understand....
> 
> And I totally agree that higher priced designers have always meant quality. I have had about 3 Coach purses in the last 4 years. NONE of them ever fell apart on me, I just like changing styles and my mom also ended up stealing one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Anything else I used to buy for under 20 bucks would only last me a few months. I always choose quality over price. Price is just another number. Value is something more.


 Well said! I'm the same way.


----------



## Scoochie27 (Jan 10, 2013)

And she failed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't get buying knock offs either...if I don't want to pay full price for a Mac item...I'll look for a dupe by a decent brand. I rather buy Wet n Wild than Mac knock offs that might be dangerous for my skin! Which if you think about it, you are playing with your skin's health! And if you f*** it up it might end up being much more expensive! What if you get a bad allergic reaction? Hospital bills are more expensive than any Mac product...


----------



## Scoochie27 (Jan 10, 2013)

You are so telling a lie!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scoochie27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are so telling a lie!


?


----------



## EmGee (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honicakes and parisnicole1989- totally agree with you. Its gotta be a psychological thing too- looking in your drawer and telling yourself you have a whole MAC collection for cheap (even though it isn't) Maybe its just satisfying a need I don't really understand....
> 
> And I totally agree that higher priced designers have always meant quality. I have had about 3 Coach purses in the last 4 years. NONE of them ever fell apart on me, I just like changing styles and my mom also ended up stealing one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Anything else I used to buy for under 20 bucks would only last me a few months. I always choose quality over price. Price is just another number. Value is something more.


 I think people might like the knockoff packaging because when they go to their work/high school/bar they can pull that out and seem "cool"??

reminds me of what people in highschool might think??

one of my friens a few years ago was always powdering her face in public with her Chanel compact &lt;hers was real,she only shopped at dept store&gt;.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scoochie27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are so telling a lie!


 Pardon me? I'm lying how exactly? And how do you know if I'm lying or not?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 10, 2013)

I bet it's the RCB lady again coming in under a new pseudonym.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

That's my guess too...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe there is just that niche market that actually likes buying counterfeit products......Like with designer purses or shoes. They actually just like that stuff......Its not for everyone, as this thread, RCB, and other examples are proving. But they exist and are out there. I've had horrible experiences with discontinued makeup and my skin is sensitive so I can't possible imagine buying such things. But I guess there are some consumers out there who can. As long as companies diclose the fact that there are discontinued and ensure they are not expired, everything should be dandy. Its not ok to attack your customer base, make empty, frivolous threats, and so on and such forth.


Yep, that is exactly what I'm thinking. Most of us just can't fathom how people would knowingly put a product on their face that has NO company backing, NO ingredient list, TOTALLY unknown origins...sure maybe it says MAC on the outside but the insides are an unknown. But that MAC label, fake as it is, means enough to some people to risk it.

Or, with expired...I think that maybe some people just feel like the risk is worth it. I'm not one of them for sure.

Even if I didn't know a single thing about the company and I read that absurd long Facebook statement she made? I'd run. Fast.

*The lady doth protest too much, methinks...*


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 10, 2013)

Not to mention counterfeiting is unethical.   Period.  I think people who justify it suffer from cognitive dissonance. (I have no problem with people buying/selling discontinued stuff if it's properly disclosed, I'm a big fan of wasting not/wanting not)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2013)

Not just unethical but illegal. In the US it's a FELONY to manufacture and sell counterfeit products (especially prescription drugs).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 10, 2013)

The worst part of RCB is that "Patty" really does not disclose the origins of her products and the little she does disclose is a direct result of pressure from us.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, buying counterfeit trademarked goods is a felony because not only of the trademark infringement but because MOST of the items pass through the hands of organized crime at some point in the distribution chain and THEY profit. So a fake Louis Vuitton purse buys drugs, supports prostitution or other illegal activities, most of which harm women the most.

I've been wondering if the FAKE MAC and other high end items ( if she sells any other counterfeit higher end cosmetics) are wanted by her customers to RESELL at a high markup on perhaps eBay or a less- regulated auction site? I don't know if she sells products with actual discontinued MAC names and almost the same colors, or if the items are way off in texture, pigment, smell and for lip products, taste. ( kind of makes me want to barf thinking about this).

People who knowingly engage in FRAUD which is undetectable ( no one knows what brand eye shadow as said above)  do it for one purpose-- *Financial gain. Patty does, and I suspect her customers are doing the same thing. I also suspect that when they have bought " a certain level" of products from her, say $500, she "offers"  to sell them and "only them "- exclusive, you know, ha ha- her  fake MAC/ Chanel/ Dior ( whoever) distributor master lists so THEY can get in on the dole.* This used to happen on eBay with designer handbags. People sold master lists of Asian sites to buy fake Prada, Gucci, Vuitton-- I've seen lists for every brand of designer purse I love and own except Hermes. ( No offense meant but most of the fake things are manufactured in Asia because of the cheap labor.)


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Is anyone else reading the dissatisfied customers rant on her facebook page. It's in the comments under the yellow looking purse that is supposed to be in her current box. Those are some unhappy customers. Someone just realized that the sunglasses were fake and quite a few people noticed that the purse being given away had been advertised as one brand but was actually another brand with the advertised brands sticker slapped over the tag. What a hot mess.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 11, 2013)

Yep, it's getting crazy. Some of the ladies who were in the sub group I used to admin bought this box. So, a friend emailed me tonight. She got the box. She had crappy scratched counterfeit glasses (as did some other people). But...this is the really "what the heck...." part.

RCB (or someone) TAPED a label over another existing purse label. The pictures my friend sent me boggled the mind. She asked me to do a blog post on it, which I am doing - and she gave me permission to use her photos, which I'm posting. This is insane, what RCB does. And to know how long it's been going on? Wow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, it's getting crazy. Some of the ladies who were in the sub group I used to admin bought this box. So, a friend emailed me tonight. She got the box. She had crappy scratched counterfeit glasses (as did some other people). But...this is the really "what the heck...." part.
> 
> RCB (or someone) TAPED a label over another existing purse label. The pictures my friend sent me boggled the mind. She asked me to do a blog post on it, which I am doing - and she gave me permission to use her photos, which I'm posting. This is insane, what RCB does. And to know how long it's been going on? Wow.


 What boggles my mind is that there are still a couple of people on there defending it!

Brand names don't necessarily matter (in some cases...you know what I mean)...but deception and shady business practices DO.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 11, 2013)

I cannot believe she has not deleted her critics! I guess there are too many this time.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cannot believe she has not deleted her critics! I guess there are too many this time.


 I think one of her ever loyal supporters mentioned she's on bereavement leave, so she isn't around to do so.

Holy Awkward, the sh*t has hit the fan again for RCB! I knew this would happen. Just when I think RCB has set a new low, they beat their own record and do something like this! Promising a certain designer purse and then sending another with a fabric tape label to hide the real brand is fraud! Is it not?


----------



## Scoochie27 (Jan 11, 2013)

No I am sorry I am not saying you are lieing. I am sorry I am new just learning how to respond to the comments I was actaullay talking about the one that is defending RCB. Sorry I did not mean to upset anyone. I know the woman you guys are talking about and oyu would be amazed at what she would do.


----------



## Scoochie27 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ?


 Sorry! I did not mean you.I got it now how to respond to the one I am talking about. Please forgive me.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 11, 2013)

This train wreck had a plane crash on it and gozilla stomp all over it. Seriously when you think its gotten as ridiculous as its going to get and Patty can't stoop any lower, BAM! She amazes us by going lower.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh god, There's a post on facebook advertising a hostess package. Great now she's trying to start a pyramid scam too...


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This train wreck had a plane crash on it and gozilla stomp all over it. Seriously when you think its gotten as ridiculous as its going to get and Patty can't stoop any lower, BAM! She amazes us by going lower.


 What I said but put in a way better visual! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scoochie27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No I am sorry I am not saying you are lieing. I am sorry I am new just learning how to respond to the comments I was actaullay talking about the one that is defending RCB. Sorry I did not mean to upset anyone. I know the woman you guys are talking about and oyu would be amazed at what she would do.


 Oh OK, that's fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are just used to having Patty come here...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *What boggles my mind is that there are still a couple of people on there defending it!*
> ...


 Ofc Amanda is there defending it LMAO!


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ofc Amanda is there defending it LMAO!


 And its a really long post in which she again mentions her video and price checking of the December box and blah blah blah. She's in that niche market, isn't she?


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh god, There's a post on facebook advertising a hostess package. Great now she's trying to start a pyramid scam too...


 I thought pyramid scams involved paying money but not actually selling a product or ever seeing a product. Whatever it is, I wouldn't have this party...yeeee!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And its a really long post in which she again mentions her video and price checking of the December box and blah blah blah. She's in that niche market, isn't she?


 Also she has to mention why Patty is way...her father passed...that's sad and all for mm say a business...that's mmm irrelevant? lol it's like every time there's a screw up they need to bring out a sad aspect about Patty's life -.-' c'mon!


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

A simply, "she is off at this time' is all we need. Sad, yes, but its not professional to spill your personal life into your business.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And its a really long post in which she again mentions her video and price checking of the December box and blah blah blah. She's in that niche market, isn't she?


 I still want to know why/how Amanda's youtube user ID (from the price scanner video) left this comment:

"Sep 28, 2012

atimberlake179The girl who hates her sunglasses didn't mention I gave her a La Mer beauty cream for FREEï»¿ that cost me over 30.00 for bringing me customers. Why wasnt this mentioned? it kind of taints your objectivity of this video to hide a bonus item and claim you were ripped off..."


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Red Carpet Box Please If anyone is unhappy with their purchase we will gladly refund your purchase price and pay for your return postage upon receipt. It was never our intent to mislead anyone vida must have been the store brand, but the purse is still the same. Just put the envelope back together with all tags attached and return the package in the same envelope with your new label. Upon receipt we will refund your purchase and your shipping costs." Typical. No accountability. It was the store or supplier's fault. Never intended to do harm. I am sorry, but whoever signs up after this latest, is asking for it. There were lots of new buyers on this bag too- some who said they never ordered a bag or sub from anywhere until now. I would have done research.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

I totally get why people are calling Patty out on putting a sticker on top of another brand since it is just another one of her ways of scamming people obviously, but I am sitting here wondering what is "Vida" and why would that make it a desirable purse in the first place (as opposed to River Island, or whatever)? Maybe I'm out of touch with moderate purse brands idk.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't heard of the brand either...but the sites I found...well those are not moderate purse brand prices at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're like 1k+ if that's a $ sign...if it's not...blame it on the fact I'm not fully awake yet.

http://vidahandbag.com/vida_handbag.htm

and this other one are cheaper bags...also same name 

http://www.vida-uk.com/osc/index.php?cPath=12&amp;osCsid=rdnaunswpzkvgg


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard of the brand either...but the sites I found...well those are not moderate purse brand prices at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're like 1k+ if that's a $ sign...if it's not...blame it on the fact I'm not fully awake yet.
> 
> ...


 wow interesting, sounds like the ones the subscribers got are basically like the kate spade chinatown knockoffs with the cloth label sticker hahah.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 11, 2013)

> I haven't heard of the brand either...but the sites I found...well those are not moderate purse brand prices at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're like 1k+ if that's a $ sign...if it's not...blame it on the fact I'm not fully awake yet. http://vidahandbag.com/vida_handbag.htm and this other one are cheaper bags...also same nameÂ  http://www.vida-uk.com/osc/index.php?cPath=12&amp;osCsid=rdnaunswpzkvgg


 The first link does not look like us currency it has a weird symbol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

I told ya...sleepy now that I see it it looks like a B with a line cutting it in the middle  dunno what that is... as I said...not awake eyes not working that well lmao


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow interesting, sounds like the ones the subscribers got are basically like the kate spade chinatown knockoffs with the cloth label sticker hahah.


 mhm mhm it's so lame! lmao


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The first link does not look like us currency it has a weird symbol.


 I just noticed that, half asleep over here.

It's actually a Thai baht


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ aah beaten

à¸¿ is Thai currency, the Baht.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ aah beaten
> 
> à¸¿ is Thai currency, the Baht.


 1 baht= 0.03 american dollars


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> wow interesting, sounds like the ones the subscribers got are basically like the kate spade chinatown knockoffs with the cloth label sticker hahah.


 And of course it will be the "distributor's" fault that sold it to Patty, just like when she raved about the amazing, fantastic earrings she was sending. She said that she had looked at every pair and they were so great.. then someone called her our on them being crap and suddenly she went and looked at them again and just couldn't believe it !


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> wow interesting, sounds like the ones the subscribers got are basically like the kate spade chinatown knockoffs with the cloth label sticker hahah.
> ...


----------



## Honicakes (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow... just wow.... 

I just finished reading all the rants on this purse topic on their FB page.  I wonder how many of these types of issues it will take before this company is shut down.  

As a footnote - there is a pic of the contents of the "Hostess" box.  One of the brands there "Flip It" eyeshadows.  I don't think they even make those anymore.  I remember buying them like 6 or 7 years ago...

I wonder if it would help to report these folks to Fbook?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scoochie27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry! I did not mean you.I got it now how to respond to the one I am talking about. Please forgive me.


I understand what you mean now.  Thank you for explaining.  I've done that, too.  : )


----------



## Honicakes (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... just wow....
> 
> ...


 Wanted to include more info on Flip It.  After a few minutes of Google-ing.  They were made by Bonne Bell (kids makeup mostly - like lip smackers) and by 2002 they were being clearanced out at Target - which means they were at the end of their run over 10 years ago.  (so my guess would be they are beyond expired)

More - these were designed to go in an empty "pallete" type box - which I think had four "holes" in it where you could put in whatever colors of these Flip Its that you wanted - so that your compact would be customized to your fave colors.  I couldn't find anyone who was still selling the compacts - which means that you are getting 2 pans of eyeshadow which will just be loose and floating around in your makeup drawer (unless you have a magnetic pallete - which is not that common - not to mention I think most folks who have a magnetic custom pallete use better quality make-ups than Bonne Bell)

Finally, the same color she shows in her pic (kind of a mustardy-goldenrod color) is the only color that seems to be around anymore, and I found it on ebay and other "lots" types of sites - even found one where you could get 240 of these for 25 bucks.  

http://www.sears.com/bonne-bell-fools-gold-2-piece-flip-it/p-SPM4622839001P

Nothing about ANY of that says "Red Carpet" to me.  Just. Sayin.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 11, 2013)

She has a bunch of Bonne Bell stuff so she must have gotten a closeout lot from 2005



> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow... just wow....
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Honicakes, now that you mention it. I did have one of these.......when I was 13! (I'm 27) It was my first ever makeup palette and it had 2 colours shimmery blue and green. I haven't seen them since except maybe a Dollar store, also years ago. Yeeesh


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

This isn't the first time she's featured a Bonne Belle product either, and that Hostess kit look like something I'd be excited to get when I was like 12. I feel like this company is really taking advantage of women who do not know much about beauty products, and what they can really get for their money. Heck last week I got Peter Thomas Roth Eye Cream and Stila liquid lipstick for $25 from bloom and yesterday I got the balm jovi palette from birchbox for $5. All of that for not much more than the price of one of her "red carpet boxes."


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard of the brand either...but the sites I found...well those are not moderate purse brand prices at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're like 1k+ if that's a $ sign...if it's not...blame it on the fact I'm not fully awake yet.
> 
> ...


 One of the purses (2nd one top row) is à¸¿1,013.00 which essentially is around $33 USD.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1013.00&amp;From=THB&amp;To=USD

The most expensive item - last row, first item - is à¸¿1,825.00 which is about $60.

http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1825.00&amp;From=THB&amp;To=USD


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

The heat is getting turned up on their FB page. A quick overview: they stated they had no idea about the sticker labels in the purse because they did not open them. But a few members are asking how they were able to put eyeliner, lipblam, and what other crap they decided to send out this month in the purse if they didn't open the purses in the first place. SHADY!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of lies on the fb page. Rcb claims they never opened the handbags, therefore didn't know about fake labels. A customer asked "then how did you put the eyeliner in the pocket of the handbag"? Rcb comes back with, "we'll, actually we do open them, however we try to keep contact to a minimum". I hope the fb page closes, because this is where patty started having success reeling in her victims. Jenn made things worse by showing patty how to gain customers thru freebies, photo shares, and giveaways.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lots of lies on the fb page. Rcb claims they never opened the handbags, therefore didn't know about fake labels. A customer asked "then how did you put the eyeliner in the pocket of the handbag"? Rcb comes back with, "we'll, actually we do open them, however we try to keep contact to a minimum".
> 
> I hope the fb page closes, because this is where patty started having success reeling in her victims. Jenn made things worse by showing patty how to gain customers thru freebies, photo shares, and giveaways.


 hahahahhaha wow. sorry RCB, saying "well i didn't look" isn't an excuse, companies have QUALITY CONTROL for a reason.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

She keeps saying "the owner is on bereavement leave" who is this running the facebook then?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She keeps saying "the owner is on bereavement leave" who is this running the facebook then?


 Here's a direct quote:

Contact me directly at [email protected] to make arrangements. I have contacted each of you publicly and personally and am willing to help anyway I can. If possible it would be better to wait until Monday and let the owner deal with this so she can stay focused on her mother until then.

Wouldn't that email address be...Patti's? And it says "contact me directly"...and then refers to the owner as a separate person. So either this person is saying contact me directly at someone else's email, or this is another case of multiple personalities.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahahhaha wow. sorry RCB, saying "well i didn't look" isn't an excuse, companies have QUALITY CONTROL for a reason.


 Agreed!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

They are defending themselves by saying that the purse was a freebie so it doesn't matter anyways -.-' lol...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here's a direct quote:
> ...


 I think she's trying to diffuse the anger and blame by pretending to be someone else. I hope someone calls her out on it.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard of the brand either...but the sites I found...well those are not moderate purse brand prices at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're like 1k+ if that's a $ sign...if it's not...blame it on the fact I'm not fully awake yet.
> 
> ...


 Cheap Asian items. Just like I predicted last night in my post about trademark infringement being a felony-- That woman is buying in bulk from Asian makers of fake designer purses.

BTW, I know " Amanda" is a fairly common name, but I need to state that I am not involved with those RCB people at all. Never would stoop that low!!!


----------



## bluelion (Jan 11, 2013)

Especially after making the exact same mistake from her very first box (expired Stila, "QVC" earrings), she still hasn't learned a lesson? If I were her, I'd be inspecting a random selection of the merchandise inside out! It's a total cop out to say that they're trying to have minimal contact with it, especially when they're putting actual items INSIDE THE BAG, including zippered pockets. How is that minimal? As far as who is replying, maybe it's Jen. I wouldn't be surprised if Patty gave her access to her email, but with her history, who knows?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 11, 2013)

oh no I didn't mean you...but Amanda the lady that came and defended her and made the youtube videos glorifying this cheap excuse for a "company" wow I can't even call it a company without giggling!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Especially after making the exact same mistake from her very first box (expired Stila, "QVC" earrings), she still hasn't learned a lesson? If I were her, I'd be inspecting a random selection of the merchandise inside out! It's a total cop out to say that they're trying to have minimal contact with it, especially when they're putting actual items INSIDE THE BAG, including zippered pockets. How is that minimal? As far as who is replying, maybe it's Jen. I wouldn't be surprised if Patty gave her access to her email, but with her history, who knows?


 I thought it might be Jen, but when Amanda last posted on here she said Jen no longer worked for RCB, and Jen hasn't had any presence on the facebook page in the last few months, as far as I can tell, but I may be wrong.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

What's it going to take to shut this woman down? Seriously!  Is Facebook supposed to be used for selling subscriptions out of a person's basement?

Someone is going to end up blind from old, bacteria-laden mascara or eyeliner!!

Is she selling internationally? I'm still trying to figure out WHO she is luring in and how. 

*Bonnie Bell eye shadow from 2002 inside a plastic yellow fake designer purse. Just about the stupidest and most repulsive thing I can think of to do to someone sending money for some sort of luxury box. *


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's it going to take to shut this woman down? Seriously!  Is Facebook supposed to be used for selling subscriptions out of a person's basement?
> 
> ...


 She can ship to Canada. I know beacause I was one of her first subbers and I didn't pay the $25 for the first box of fodder, I paid $40. I did get a refund but I expressed how unhappy I was and warned all my Canadian blog readers to steer clear of this one. Now I think she's charging Canadians $50.

I think she has lured in consumers who get excited at the drop of a Designer sounding name and of course the niche market who doesn't mind discontinued merchandise.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *QueenG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## QueenG (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that all new " sub boxes" are a total unknown for the first wave of buyers.  The scammer also knew this. $50 for one box? OMG! She must have promised you a great deal. How hurtful and deceitful.
> 
> ...


 I don't mind being the canary if it means I saved some people from getting scammed or sick from reactions and stuff.

I think its cool you have a masters in Psych. And I do see that perhaps an untreated mental illness maybe the root. I can now see the narcissism masked in a lot of her messages, posts, etc. Its always me me me, I I I, my sickness, my business, my my my. We are just customers and we should believe every word that comes out of her mouth because she can't be wrong. 'Its the distributors fault, not I! My distributor lied to me! I had no idea about all the fake, expired crap I was sending out!'

Typical narcissist?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 11, 2013)

My friend is soooo pissed about this, and she said that three or four of the others complaining are in their sub group. I told her to start a paypal claim, that is what I'd do. She got not at all what was described. I just sent her an email to ask if I can post the photos on this forum (she's not a member and is pretty new to sub boxes), she told me I could post them on the blog  and I did. There is NO WAY that RCB didn't notice that tag. You can SEE THROUGH IT! Ugh. They are so shady.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

> This is the Founder. Patricia Martin. I have been on bereavement leave. I sent out packages as my first priority before I left. Regarding the Vida stickers. I had my partner fedex me a bag. I saw what many were talking about. Then I checked on the name brand that is River Island Handbags. They are an upscale, UK based handbag company and I will link you to more information. I myself had packaged over 15 bags before my flight. Then I was hospitalized. I apologize for my absence. River Island Handbags are as I said, a quality handbag and unknown to me as was Vida as a brand name. I buy from wholesalers and the purse is a gift. My team of partners are trying to assist you in the best way they know how. Here is the link to the River Island Handbags: www.riverisland.com. I cannot return to my residence until Sunday or Monday as I was also hospitalized here in Georgia from a possible complication as a result of my flight. I am now released and am able to communicate but I need to assist my mother with her affairs and I will return by Monday. Whether Vida or River Island, this is a beautiful handbag and quality. I love European handbags and was blessed to acquire them unknowingly. If you are unhappy with any or all of the subscription based upon the brand name of my gift which I had no knowledge of, or if your sunglasses are somehow defective, please know that I take full responsibility. You may return any items that are defective in nature and I will also compensate the return by shipping a new pair and also take care of your return shipping through paypal. I also reviewed the sunglasses and they were fine. However, I do not ever dispute your claims, all we ask is a return so we may also make a claim to our suppliers. Thank you for your patience, my partner will continue to answer your concerns and we as a company will not neglect your concerns purposely. www.riverisland.com is the link to your free gift.


 Thought I would post the latest. I haven't read it all yet. It makes my eyes bleed. I saw that she was "hospitalized" now in addition to family deaths. (Note: I've put Patty's part in quotes so people don't mistake it for her posting.)


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

As if she will be making any claims with her suppliers. The outfits she buys from on eBay do not care. They are just as unethical as she is. I definitely notice the narcissistic, personality now. Everything is- "even though I know I did nothing wrong, I take full responsibility". The multiple individual trick is pretty clear too- like someone else mentioned, that is a definite ploy to diffuse the anger and blame. The reason patty is asking for people to return the junk, is because she knows half the people won't deal with the hassle and just let it go, then she can keep their money.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lots of lies on the fb page. Rcb claims they never opened the handbags, therefore didn't know about fake labels. A customer asked "then how did you put the eyeliner in the pocket of the handbag"? Rcb comes back with, "we'll, actually we do open them, however we try to keep contact to a minimum".
> 
> I hope the fb page closes, because this is where patty started having success reeling in her victims. Jenn made things worse by showing patty how to gain customers thru freebies, photo shares, and giveaways.


 
I like how RCB keeps saying "emails me at &lt;patty's email address&gt; but keeps saying the owner is gone for the week for bereavement .... I think it is Patty posting but just doesn't want to deal with everyone getting angry.  She needs time to come up with a good excuse for this mess.  And OMG that Amanda girl is as wordy as Patty in her responses ... a barcode scanner is not the authority on products.  Just because something is for sale for $xx.xx doesn't mean it is worth that or that someone will pay it.   And now all of a sudden she has known Patti for 4 years ... hmmm


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are defending themselves by saying that the purse was a freebie so it doesn't matter anyways -.-' lol...


 
Oh that totally makes it ok then.  LOL


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 11, 2013)

OMG that is so ridiculous, what she is saying. There is no way that could be a legitimate River Island bag, at least I don't think so. I've looked at the bags on their site. They are styled all in caps: RIVER ISLAND.

The ones she sent out are styled all in lowercase: river island.

I think it's a counterfeit River Island and then they taped a counterfeit Vida label over it for whatever reason. Regardless, with the bag on ebay for FIVE DOLLARS right now, I have trouble believing it's a genuine River Island.


----------



## classybroad (Jan 11, 2013)

I just can't believe how many people would buy this junk STILL. This thread goes back a few months- are people too lazy to google?

I would LOVEEEE to start a box sub and I am a buyer but I am TERRIFIED to let down people if they don't enjoy the goods. And yet she has so many people paying for crap!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Founder. Patricia Martin. I have been on bereavement leave. I sent out packages as my first priority before I left. Regarding the Vida stickers. I had my partner fedex me a bag. I saw what many were talking about. Then I checked on the name brand that is River Island Handbags. They are an upscale, UK based handbag company and I will link you to more information. I myself had packaged over 15 bags before my flight. Then I was hospitalized. I apologize for my absence. River Island Handbags are as I said, a quality handbag and unknown to me as was Vida as a brand name. I buy from wholesalers and the purse is a gift. My team of partners are trying to assist you in the best way they know how. Here is the link to the River Island Handbags: www.riverisland.com. I cannot return to my residence until Sunday or Monday as I was also hospitalized here in Georgia from a possible complication as a result of my flight. I am now released and am able to communicate but I need to assist my mother with her affairs and I will return by Monday. Whether Vida or River Island, this is a beautiful handbag and quality. I love European handbags and was blessed to acquire them unknowingly. If you are unhappy with any or all of the subscription based upon the brand name of my gift which I had no knowledge of, or if your sunglasses are somehow defective, please know that I take full responsibility. You may return any items that are defective in nature and I will also compensate the return by shipping a new pair and also take care of your return shipping through paypal. I also reviewed the sunglasses and they were fine. However, I do not ever dispute your claims, all we ask is a return so we may also make a claim to our suppliers. Thank you for your patience, my partner will continue to answer your concerns and we as a company will not neglect your concerns purposely. www.riverisland.com is the link to your free gift.
> 
> Thought I would post the latest. I haven't read it all yet. It makes my eyes bleed. I saw that she was "hospitalized" now in addition to family deaths.


 As rockhoundluna pointed out in her blog, the upscale line is RIVER ISLAND and the bags that were sent out are river island.  Or maybe I have it backward ... either way, what was sent out are (obviously) not the upscale designer handbags.  

hospitalized from the flight to help her mother deal with her father's affairs ... 

she had to have her "partner" fedex a bag to her?  seriously?  the partner couldn't take a photo?  OK.  

"Whether Vida or River Island, this is a beautiful handbag and quality. I love European handbags and was blessed to acquire them unknowingly."    is she serious??  then she goes on to call the handbag a "gift which she had no knowledge of" even though part of her RCB spiel is that every box comes with a purse/clutch??  Then links again to the upscale river island and calls it "your free gift"

" I do not ever dispute your claims, all we ask is a return so we may also make a claim to our suppliers."       I would *love* to see the claim she makes on that one ... 

OMG this woman is delusional!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *classybroad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't believe how many people would buy this junk STILL. This thread goes back a few months- are people too lazy to google?
> 
> I would LOVEEEE to start a box sub and I am a buyer but I am TERRIFIED to let down people if they don't enjoy the goods. And yet she has so many people paying for crap!!!


 The thing with facebook though is when your friends start hitting "share" and trying to get you to join a page so that they can win something ... a lot of people jsut do it and then think "wow this looks good" and run with it, instead of researching the company.  As if seeing it on FB automatically makes it legit.  

Although ... I saw a friend on FB talking about the PopSugar Must Have and googling it brought me here to MUT and I got sucked into sub box overload ...  so ... googling is dangerous, too!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 11, 2013)

She just commented on her post with another speech defending her company, yet deleted the post that had all of the negative feed back on it. So clearly she has time to address the issues during her "bereavement" but is more concerned with defending her products. I really hope someone points out the obvious difference in typefaces between the River Island site and her "River Island" purses.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

I am going to agree with everything about this woman pointing to an untreated mental illness. I normally wouldn't say something like that because I certainly don't want to seem like I'm being insensitive about mental illness, but this is ridiculous.

And the stories just keep coming, and they keep changing. That's what gets me. It's not enough to be on bereavement leave (and frankly, a simple "I am out of town for a while" would suffice)...but now she's hospitalized due to complications from her travel for bereavement. If any other issues pop up, I can't imagine what will be next...caught the black plague while being hospitalized due to illness incurred during travel for bereavement? I'm not saying she isn't hospitalized, and I'm not saying she didn't have a death in the family...but lord. All of these excuses combined with all of the justification for the garbage she's sending out. It's always someone else's fault and there's always some huge tragic reason behind every issue. On at least two occasions and likely a lot more, she has pretended to be someone else. What the heck??

With all of these tales, who is going to send the crap back and trust that they're going to get their refund?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

And I see that she is still referring to Jane as a "sponsor".


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

"The bag most likely is discontinued or misstiched, I have no idea on why this is the case as I admit I have no knowledge of either brand other than what is googled, I'm only trying to be helpful as to the stitching of the name on the bag." Wow. She comes up with all kinds of crazy explanations. As if a high-end bag would be mis-stitched. I, also, noticed she is still continuing to tout Jane as a sponsor, which I know for a fact is untrue. I personally contacted Jane, and they promptly responded with an emphatic 'no'.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 11, 2013)

No, that is Amanda the Toy Lady, who seems to make  a living defending RCB and selling sex toys on facebook. Not necessarily in that order.



> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cheap Asian items. Just like I predicted last night in my post about trademark infringement being a felony-- That woman is buying in bulk from Asian makers of fake designer purses.
> ...


----------



## Amanda ToyLady (Jan 11, 2013)

> No, that is Amanda the Toy Lady, who seems to makeÂ  a living defending RCB and selling sex toys on facebook. Not necessarily in that order.


 How about getting a life and staying out of mine? [email protected] or whatever it is would be her husband pat. Yes pat and Patricia. You guys fish for info and fabricate so much its disgusting.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your fabricating is likewise disgusting. Particularly, because it involves assisting a scam artist to hoodwink people out of their money. Very unethical and shameful.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend is soooo pissed about this, and she said that three or four of the others complaining are in their sub group. I told her to start a paypal claim, that is what I'd do. She got not at all what was described. I just sent her an email to ask if I can post the photos on this forum (she's not a member and is pretty new to sub boxes), she told me I could post them on the blog  and I did. There is NO WAY that RCB didn't notice that tag. You can SEE THROUGH IT! Ugh. They are so shady.


 Heyyyyyy Jennifer!!! Someone messaged me on Facebook after reading the rants that myself, and a few other of my FB friends posted...  gave me this link and welcomed me here to share... So, I'm here to share my experience... here we go!!! 

The "unhappy customers" &amp; myself are all in a sub box group together, and when 1 of the members raved about her past boxes, we were all anxious to see the new one for January!!!

Well, when January came out... the bag enticed us all.. it's cute, in person.. no lie... my cream one is right beside me! It was what lured me in... My only wish was that I listened to Jennifer back when she tried warning all of us about RCB! So fast forward to yesterday... we all received our packages the same day... ALL of us upset one way or another.. for me personally, I had NO eyeliner, and my D&amp;G (obvious FAKES - very cheaply put together) aviators were scratched all over the lens. They were wrapped in a stiff plastic sleeve, and then wrapped in bubble wrap, then stuffed into a smaller gold bubble wrap envelope and shoved into the purse... sooo I can imagine that if they were real in ANY SENSE.. they would not arrive to me in a stiff plastic sleeve, but maybe in a cloth sleeve/pouch of some sort. I am not familiar with D&amp;G, but I mean, c`mon.. my Betsey Johnson sunglasses from LBB arrived in their own cute pink sleeve for storing!!!! 

The lip gloss I received was vanilla... I tested it.. no issues, and was actually nice. I'll look into the expiration of this very soon... I haven't opened the shadow/primer set.. I'm sure it is tainted in one way or another. Plus, I do not use hard pressed shadows... I am more of a loose, pigment shadow type of girl!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think the necklace is adorable.. I'll wear it with the occasional outfit! 

So I wait for others to post, including the one who raved about their past boxes, and even she was upset!! Another group member's aviators were scratched as well... another didn't receive an eyeliner like me. Another was "content" with hers, as she received the white bag with a plastic framed pair of sunglasses that although were fake as well, looked 1,000x better than these aviators!!! Someone on the RCB FB page said to look in the pocket of my bag for the eyeliner, and as I was dumping my bag and opening the pocket, I discovered the "fabric tape label" over the original tag... and thought to myself.. WTF, Are you serious?? I could immediately see through the sticker.. and the sticker is even cut unevenly... just wrong on soooo many levels.. I can't even begin to write about it.. Of course their FB page went crazy when we all learned of the label issue. 

I immediately email her of my issues, sunglasses, no eyeliner, and inquiring about the sticker label.. and she responds to me on FB telling me and everyone else to send pics of our damaged sunglasses. I write to her, along with my picture, requesting a plastic framed set because the 1 person in our group who got them, had zero issues with them! I didn't want another tainted pair from that set, they obviously were maybe a slightly damaged lot that would go unnoticed to the unknown.. but I, inspect my items closely!! She responds back telling me she'll grant my request for a plastic framed set and that she'll ship the eyeliner to me ASAP. As it goes for me, at this point, I am content with the purchase. Am I happy she tried pulling one over on us, NO... Do I think everyone should be aware of this.. YES! So, that is why I am posting my experience here. 

As for the others in the sub box group.. I believe some have been communicating with her through email/facebook PM... The others are posting on the FB page. I do not know if any have opened PayPal claims against her for false advertisement or "not receiving product as promised" or however PayPal calls it. 

Any questions.. I'll be glad to answer, if I can! 

Thanks for letting me share!!! 

-Sarah


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, that is* Amanda the Toy Lady,* who seems to make  a living defending RCB and* selling sex toys on facebook*. Not necessarily in that order.


That never stops being funny


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Sarah. I hope that you decide to open a dispute because it is misleading, outright fraud really, to do that with the purses.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 11, 2013)

You know I posted that for your benefit.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That never stops being funny


----------



## bluelion (Jan 11, 2013)

What were the other items in the bag? Wasn't she advertising an eyeshadow palette?

I'd like to see someone return it just to see if they'd follow through on the refund (plus shipping cost.)


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *USAFWifey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 11, 2013)

> You know I posted that for your benefit.


 *And THAT is why you are the wind beneath my wings *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What were the other items in the bag? Wasn't she advertising an eyeshadow palette?
> 
> I'd like to see someone return it just to see if they'd follow through on the refund (plus shipping cost.)


 Yes... look on Jennifer's blog.. all the pics I sent her are on her review of RCB courtesy of me, as I asked her to do one, cuz well.. she rocks!!!!  

It was a hardcandy pallete with a primer in shrink wrap! I also got a gold toned necklace with a heart charm with a faux pink pearl in the middle, a vanilla lip gloss, an eyeliner (mine was missing) the D&amp;G sunglasses, business cards, a magnet.. lol


----------



## mimosette (Jan 11, 2013)

This whole thread reminds me of the show "Shameless". Are we sure this company isn't being ran by a Gallagher ?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 12, 2013)

Yoh know what really makes my mind wonder if Patty is even the person in the picture she had been using before? I kind of get a weird feeling something is off with the entire characterization of this lady! It reminds me of those internet shows like catfish when the person on the end is nothinf like they claimed to be, sigh how I wonder!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *USAFWifey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Can you post that pic of the Hard Candy palette?


 I sure will in the morning!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *USAFWifey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

I see it. I'm going to post it here for others to see.





That particular Hard Candy palette is from 2009. The color is called #022 SPLENDID and it's from the Shadows Eye Shadow Collection.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, that is Amanda the Toy Lady, who seems to make  a living defending RCB and selling sex toys on facebook. Not necessarily in that order.







 I almost choked on my drink...funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see it. I'm going to post it here for others to see.
> 
> ...


 2009, well not surprised to hear it considering the way RCB has been! I'm actually also curious about that Chanel sample packet, just can't make out all the letters. BUT if it says "

Precision Rectifiance Intense Eye" and I think it might... the info I'm finding is reviews from 2009. I can't find it on Chanel's site so I don't think it's a current product. How long could eye cream really be good for anyway? Surely not three or four years?.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Jan 12, 2013)

This tread is entertaining. This company is so poorly ran. I don't understand why the owner has so many excuses. I just wish people would stop starting businesses if they don't have the time to provide a quality product and service. 

To the Sex Toy lady: So...the owner can use her personal life as a excuse but the people of this site aren't allowed to question it? She's selling illegal goods to people thinking they are getting a good deal. That's not right!


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 12, 2013)

> I see it. I'm going to post it here for others to see.
> 
> That particular Hard Candy palette is from 2009. The color is called #022 SPLENDID and it's from the Shadows Eye Shadow Collection.


 Wow.. Expired then I'd imagine?!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2009, well not surprised to hear it considering the way RCB has been! I'm actually also curious about that Chanel sample packet, just can't make out all the letters. BUT if it says "
> 
> Precision Rectifiance Intense Eye" and I think it might... the info I'm finding is reviews from 2009. I can't find it on Chanel's site so I don't think it's a current product. How long could eye cream really be good for anyway? Surely not three or four years?.


 From what I see it was discontinued sometime in 2009 because that's when I last see reviews about it.


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 12, 2013)

can anyone provide a contact info for the eyeliner... I am curious to see if this too is expired/discontinued... 

 Pupa Multiplay Triple Purpose Eye Pencils - is what we're supposed to of received.. I was one where it wasn't placed in the bag! 

Thanks for all info in advance!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 12, 2013)

Found their website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.pupa.it/eng/company/contact-us.aspx


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

Regarding the River Island counterfeit bag. So looking into and noticed that some of the real River Island purses have their logo on the outside of their bags as well but the logos are metal not badly stitched fabric. I did post the link to Jennifer's blog on Twitter tagging River Island so hopefully they'll respond to it.



 



http://www.riverisland.com/women/bags--purses/cross-body-bags/Dark-beige-contrast-fluro-mini-bag-629578


----------



## lunadust (Jan 12, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoy the fact it says "upscale" on that business card.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2013)

So they actually covered up the logo of a counterfeit River Island bag to make it a Vida bag? That makes my eyes hurt


----------



## bluelion (Jan 12, 2013)

I want to guess that the tape was already there, rather than something RCB would put on themselves. What would be the point? They'd be able to see that the tape wasn't opaque and that it was easy to peel off. But either way, she still made the mistake of either not inspecting the purses in the first place, or thinking that customers wouldn't notice.

What's with suddenly saying they'll only refund shipping costs this month only?


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the River Island counterfeit bag. So looking into and noticed that some of the real River Island purses have their logo on the outside of their bags as well but the logos are metal not badly stitched fabric. I did post the link to Jennifer's blog on Twitter tagging River Island so hopefully they'll respond to it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Zadidoll!  I really like the REAL River Island purses, I'd imagine they'll not be pleased to see these knock-offs. I swear, the funniest thing to me might be that it's not just one counterfeit, but ...it's like RCB wanted to just go full force and try to counterfeit TWO different brands at one time so they threw an extra sticker on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Simply cannot understand what she could be thinking, trying to pull this stuff.


----------



## BeautyGal (Jan 12, 2013)

Maybe she bought them for a really low price online somewhere and they came with two names on it. I can't think of a reason she'd put two brand names on them -- it would make it obvious they're fakes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2013)

Check out the new excuses on Red Carpet Excuses' Facebook page. She has been hospitalized and attending funerals. It wasn't her fault! It was the supplier! OMG!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 12, 2013)

Probably is with her claims that it's actual River Island which is better is the fact it's STILL COUNTERFEIT!


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 12, 2013)

> Check out the new excuses on Red Carpet Excuses' Facebook page. She has been hospitalized and attending funerals. It wasn't her fault! It was the supplier! OMG!


 I saw that earlier today. Excuses after excuses. It always has something to do with medical issues and her suppliers. Once she's caught in the act, she makes these long post trying to convince everyone to believe that the products are a lot better than they think. Oh the cycle never ends... Circle of lies.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 12, 2013)

I just don't get these people who defend her junk. I bet they don't even realize the makeup is so old. Did anyone notice the partner is now a "he"??!!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I read somewhere unopened powder shadows are ok for 3 years or 36 months??
But not liquid stuff.

Is there such thing as "fake Chanel samples"?? just curious.

Wonder what is worse Glossybox Canada sending out expired liquid avon eyeshadow from 2005.....or this. or both are bad.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


2009, well not surprised to hear it considering the way RCB has been! I'm actually also curious about that Chanel sample packet, just can't make out all the letters. BUT if it says "

Precision Rectifiance Intense Eye" and I think it might... the info I'm finding is reviews from 2009. I can't find it on Chanel's site so I don't think it's a current product. How long could eye cream really be good for anyway? Surely not three or four years?.


----------



## wvg88 (Jan 13, 2013)

most big companies probably do not care about this stuff especially from a bunch of people not even purchasing red carpet box and not losing their money on it.... as long as they are making money they are probably fine.  if they cared, they would have all their old products returned or destroyed by the companies they are actually working with and provide some credits to them for new product.  since they do not do this, it should tell all of us that the large companies we all love want their products out far and wide.  they are willing to take risks for profits.  period.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 13, 2013)

> most big companies probably do not care about this stuff especially from a bunch of people not even purchasing red carpet box and not losing their money on it.... as long as they are making money they are probably fine.Â  if they cared, they would have all their old products returned or destroyed by the companies they are actually working with and provide some credits to them for new product.Â  since they do not do this, it should tell all of us that the large companies we all love want their products out far and wide.Â  they are willing to take risks for profits.Â  period.


 Definitely don't agree with this. Some companies will go after others selling counterfeits. It's eating into their profits and that's never good. Paul Mitchell discovered knock off products being sold in salons and went to bat, with the feds stepping in to prosecute the case. MAC sued Target in Australia for selling MAC fakes.


----------



## nellswell (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! I'd never heard of this company until now. I clicked on the thread to find out more and will be staying far, FAR away. I'm already "weird"/paranoid about old products, and the idea of somebody putting them in these boxes and selling them is just... *shudder*

Thanks to all who have posted warnings; I hope other potential new customers will read this thread and steer clear!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably is with her claims that it's actual River Island which is better is the fact it's STILL COUNTERFEIT!


Exactly, I wish so much that River Island will call her out on this. It blew my mind when she posted, "here's the link to where the bag is really from!" and put the REAL River Island site....omg, craziness. As if people aren't smart enough to see the logo is all wrong. Hopefully River Island will take notice of that tweet you sent them!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 13, 2013)

That is absolutely wrong. Most big companies fight hard to preserve their trademarks and brand reputation. They do sell their old stock, but to places that sell discontinued items or places like Marshall's.But people who buy from these places KNOW what they are buying."Patty"'s customers are being totally misled ON PURPOSE. You are always really desperate to justify what she does, aren't you?

And by the way, Target got in trouble with philosophy for distributing without permission after buying from a third party here in the US three years ago. Calling her bags "sponsored" is misrepresenting and implying a distribution relationship that does not exist.



> Originally Posted by *wvg88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> most big companies probably do not care about this stuff especially from a bunch of people not even purchasing red carpet box and not losing their money on it.... as long as they are making money they are probably fine.  if they cared, they would have all their old products returned or destroyed by the companies they are actually working with and provide some credits to them for new product.  since they do not do this, it should tell all of us that the large companies we all love want their products out far and wide.  they are willing to take risks for profits.  period.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey! Twitter! That is what someone ought to do. I have emailed a number of her "sponsors", but no one has answered- I can't seem to track the right people- can someone who knows how to use Twitter shoot this over to Elizabeth Arden, Pixi, Jane and River Island?



> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, I wish so much that River Island will call her out on this. It blew my mind when she posted, "here's the link to where the bag is really from!" and put the REAL River Island site....omg, craziness. As if people aren't smart enough to see the logo is all wrong. Hopefully River Island will take notice of that tweet you sent them!


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Jan 13, 2013)

WOW! Thanks for the heads up! I've read this entire thread from start to the latest post and am astonished at horrible RCB is! To think it almost became my very first sub box mainly because of the purses/bags! .. Horrible .. just horrible.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just received a reply from river island. I probably should have sent them a link, but nonetheless, here is their response: Thank you for your recent email, We would like to thank you for bringing this matter to our attention, We will keep a look out on our face book page for this person selling the items. We would also advise that river island will only sell items from our website and store. If we can be of any further assistant please do not hesitate to contact us. Kind Regards, Andrea Trueman The Customer Service Team River Island Clothing Co Ltd. Registered Address: Chelsea House, West Gate London W5 1DR


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just received a reply from river island. I probably hold have sent them a link, but nonetheless, here is their response:
> 
> Thank you for your recent email,
> ...


 
I'm adding bold/underline emphasis here because I can imagine that this could get down to what the definition of "is" is:  She spends a *lot* of time stating that the purses and sunglasses are "gifts," so I can see how she will use that as a defense that she's not *selling* the purses and sunglasses, legit or not.


----------



## nellswell (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry I'm a bit behind since I just discovered this thread yesterday. I've caught up with most of the posts by now. I have to admit I find the whole thing intriguing because I've had some personal not-so-pleasant (ongoing) experiences with a malignant narcissist. From what I've seen of this woman's replies -- and _especially_ her behavior on Ripoff Report -- I VERY much agree that she comes across as somebody with narcissistic personality disorder. They _do not _take well to criticism, even constructive criticism. I don't doubt she takes every negative comment about her silly expired products as a personal "attack." EVERYTHING that isn't praise/sympathy to a narcissist is an "attack." Her "counter attacks" on Zadidoll/Dior (on the Ripoff Report page) is also classic narcissistic response... and no doubt because she feels especially threatened by Zadidoll/Dior/MUT. This very thread is a threat to her carefully constructed persona ("model", "law student", supermom, whatever).

It's actually very stressful and frustrating (to say the least) and even a bit scary to deal with this type of person. Reading this thread is bringing back some very unpleasant memories, and as someone who's been in a similar boat to Zadidoll/Dior (having my name and personal info spread around with ridiculous accusations because I dared express an opinion about a product) I complete empathize with them. I would NEVER do business with this Patricia after reading that Ripoff Report and all her other BS (not to mention the expired makeup -- yuck!).

Personally, with the 7 million illnesses she claims to have, I wouldn't be surprised if she is/was involved in some kind of online Munchausen scam. I could be wrong and probably shouldn't be speculating so much anyhow...


----------



## BlingAndbeautyS (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like her husband's "business" is pretty shady too?


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thoroughly enjoy the fact it says "upscale" on that business card.


 Also the fact that it's one of the free business card templates on vistaprint, lol. 

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/studio3.aspx?pf_id=088&amp;combo_id=120585&amp;combo=469067.82.59.479710%7c479710%7c137%7c0&amp;uei=124206&amp;ag=true&amp;ssc=1&amp;filter=9%3a10013%7c%7c1%2c4%3a10003%7c%7c1%2c3%3a10001%7c%7c1&amp;xnav=previews&amp;xnid=image&amp;rd=2&amp;ref=1&amp;referer=http%3a%2f%2fwww.vistaprint.com%2fgallery.aspx%3fpg%3d1


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

That template is also available at Staples &amp; I believe as well as OfficeMax and OfficeDepot. It's a standard template.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm seeing this now: "No one has been offered a full refund. That is not our policy. We offered full refunded shipping only for this bag, not a refund. We offered replacement of damaged or defective items only, as per our policy RCB"

Yeah, except someone was offered a refund...I wonder if those posts will be deleted now.

"Just put the envelope back together with all tags attached and return the package in the same envelope with your new label. *Upon receipt we will refund your purchase and your shipping costs*."

"In order to get a refund via PayPal you must return the entire package. That is standard policy with any company."

"Please return everything and we will reimburse your shipping also."


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 14, 2013)

What!?!? Is she trying to say she doesn't offer complete refunds AT ALL now!? Wow. Everyone who is unhappy needs to go straight to Paypal, and DO NOT let her bully them with empty threats and pseudo legal jargon.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing this now: "No one has been offered a full refund. That is not our policy. We offered full refunded shipping only for this bag, not a refund. We offered replacement of damaged or defective items only, as per our policy RCB"
> 
> ...


 oh no! i don't think too many people are gonna be happy about this.......file with PayPal now!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 14, 2013)

I just saw this.



> Red Carpet Box Oh, [name redacted]! My heart goes out to your little girl. I am now back in the office to manage your order and also my clients who need assistance. I will put a little something in your bag for her. I am very sorry to hear that. *I have mild scoliosis*, but it still affects me somewhat. Patricia.
> 48 minute
> 
> 
> *


----------



## USAFWifey (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing this now: "No one has been offered a full refund. That is not our policy. We offered full refunded shipping only for this bag, not a refund. We offered replacement of damaged or defective items only, as per our policy RCB"
> 
> ...


 OOH Boy... heads are gonna roll!!!


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 14, 2013)

Red Carpet Box is the herpes of subscription boxes.

It's the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## lunadust (Jan 14, 2013)

> Red Carpet Box is the herpes of subscription boxes. It's the gift that keeps on giving...


oh my god, you've got that right. Notice how she's avoiding commenting on the sunglasses being fake. She's only addressing them being scratched.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw this.


  Seriously? Tumors and brain spaces and scoliosis. I bet if someone posted about a genital wart, she'd have a raging case. It is hard not to be cynical about this person, which makes me like her even less.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

Please use caution when dealing with this woman. She is extremely unstable. She has Narcissistic Personality disorder, and is probably also anti-social disordered. People usually call anti-social personality disorder a " Sociopath" or if violent, a " Psychopath".

It is very possible for a female, especially, to have narcissistic and anti-social disorders without violence. Women are usually more passive,  with criminal behaviors and certainly stalking and unethical behavior..

The things we are seeing this woman do are extremely in character- ripping off people, refuse refunding, ( steal from people, IOW), which is criminal but not violent behavior. Likewise, the buying of counterfeit Asian made knockoffs of trademarked goods is criminal but not violent behavior. *She is not a bit shy about committing felonies. Every counterfeit bag she buys is a felony offense. Every counterfeit bag she sells is another felony. *These are not gifts. The Asian price sheet was posted here a few pages back. Manufacturing of counterfeit trademarked goods is a huge Asian business.

*Her narcissism is reflected in all of the fake illnesses, which are constantly changing and evolving. She isn't getting medical care for anything so these are not truly faked illnesses- they are EXCUSES on the Internet. *

She will do ANYTHING before she will allow herself to be personally scorned, vilified, disliked. This is what a narcissist does!!

*Last thing- IF she thinks she is going to get caught engaging in felony fraudulent transactions involving counterfeit goods,, she will " disappear" from the Internet. It may not be possible to contact her through any means for a refund.*. Since the items were sent through the mail, the US postal service and FBI can prosecute her if any shipments are intercepted, or if any packaged fake items still remain in her possession. As for what people have already received, I wonder if she has figured a way out of responsibility.. not sure, but Zadi posted that she has many email addresses.
I also do not think she personally packages and ships the items. However, since I've not entered into this thing, I do not know what the package return addresses say, and if they lead right back to her or not.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please use caution when dealing with this woman. She is extremely unstable. She has Narcissistic Personality disorder, and is probably also anti-social disordered. People usually call anti-social personality disorder a " Sociopath" or if violent, a " Psychopath".
> 
> ...


 
Not that I think Patty is a great business lady or any kind of a good person but I think its kind of tacky to arm chair diagnose someone with a mental illness.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 14, 2013)

She is clearly very manipulative and unstable. Sarah's told me how the lady is refusing to do PayPal refunds, that is awful but not surprising. Well, that is not really entirely in Patricia's power -- my advice is to stop dealing with her at all, and to contact Paypal and start a dispute right away for anyone who bought a bag with these issues. We have photos that clearly indicate counterfeit goods, which meets the "Not as Described" criteria. A PayPal claim does take some effort, however it is well worth it -- and I think a claim would be decided in the claimant's favor here. I certainly hope so!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 14, 2013)

Of course you are both assuming this is a real person and not some personality concocted for an internet scam. I am not really sure why defenses of this woman are necessary, even minor ones like this. I thought it was pretty tacky a while back when you tried to mitigate what she/he/it did to Dior on the scam alert page by publishing Dior's private info simply because it was done in the heat of dispute. It was clearly unstable behavior and completely wrong, but it was somehow not so bad because it hadn't just happened, though Dior and Zadi had just uncovered it? We all have different opinions and see this through different lenses.While LilyAmanda's analysis is a little emotional due to personal experience and  probably should be framed a little more as a theory, I don't see why she should be shut down or insulted.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think Patty is a great business lady or any kind of a good person but I think its kind of tacky to arm chair diagnose someone with a mental illness.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 14, 2013)

Especially if a lot of people do it!



> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She is clearly very manipulative and unstable. Sarah's told me how the lady is refusing to do PayPal refunds, that is awful but not surprising. Well, that is not really entirely in Patricia's power -- my advice is to stop dealing with her at all, and to contact Paypal and start a dispute right away for anyone who bought a bag with these issues. We have photos that clearly indicate counterfeit goods, which meets the "Not as Described" criteria. A PayPal claim does take some effort, however it is well worth it -- and I think a claim would be decided in the claimant's favor here. I certainly hope so!


----------



## wvg88 (Jan 15, 2013)

um.... what in my quote justifies her actions?  i was addressing big companies and their practices.


----------



## wvg88 (Jan 15, 2013)

has RCB been including any of these companies yet?  oh well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course you are both assuming this is a real person and not some personality concocted for an internet scam. I am not really sure why defenses of this woman are necessary, even minor ones like this. I thought it was pretty tacky a while back when you tried to mitigate what she/he/it did to Dior on the scam alert page by publishing Dior's private info simply because it was done in the heat of dispute. It was clearly unstable behavior and completely wrong, but it was somehow not so bad because it hadn't just happened, though Dior and Zadi had just uncovered it? We all have different opinions and see this through different lenses.While LilyAmanda's analysis is a little emotional due to personal experience and  probably should be framed a little more as a theory, I don't see why she should be shut down or insulted.


 I never tried to justify her actions, just stated that saying 'she was STILL on a rampage' when it had been over a month since she posted those things was inaccurate. I'm not defending anyone, if it was anyone else I'd feel the same way. Pretending you are someone's psychologist when you have never met them is gross, but maybe that is just an issue that hits close to home with me.


----------



## Matahari (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about all the bad experiences people have had with Red Carpet Box. I hope that any potential customers read this site and are wary of what they could be putting on their faces and how their personal information could get shared without their permission.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 15, 2013)

I must have mis-read what you meant earlier, if that is what you meant. I totally  took it a different way and was confused by your reaction!

And I get what you mean about armchair diagnosis,especially if it has been done to you. But caution with this woman is really important even if people overreact.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I never tried to justify her actions, just stated that saying 'she was STILL on a rampage' when it had been over a month since she posted those things was inaccurate. I'm not defending anyone, if it was anyone else I'd feel the same way. Pretending you are someone's psychologist when you have never met them is gross, but maybe that is just an issue that hits close to home with me.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 15, 2013)

if you paid with your credit card, can you go through your credit card provider to do a chargeback??

I just did that and won for Glossybox.

Called up my CC and told them that glossybox did not want to deal with me. tried contacting on Facebook, email and they have no phone number for Canadians. Tried to contact them for 10 days and "goods not as described" and damaged items.

was very easy to do over the phone.

But them someone emailed me saying they were refused a refund because they received their box...maybe that person did not explain well enough....who knows??

My credit card provider also did not ask me to return the items.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She is clearly very manipulative and unstable. Sarah's told me how the lady is refusing to do PayPal refunds, that is awful but not surprising. Well, that is not really entirely in Patricia's power -- my advice is to stop dealing with her at all, and to contact Paypal and start a dispute right away for anyone who bought a bag with these issues. We have photos that clearly indicate counterfeit goods, which meets the "Not as Described" criteria. A PayPal claim does take some effort, however it is well worth it -- and I think a claim would be decided in the claimant's favor here. I certainly hope so!


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 15, 2013)

I just contacted her new sponsor my sweet little peas in a pod and just make the company aware of the rep of red carpte box... the company responded with this Thank you . But I haven't had a problem with her yet Forgivness comes 1st in my home &amp; with my company .Godbless I find this all crazy that companies wanna work with Red Carpet Box maybe its not for me to get but honestly forgiveness with this company is not even an option lets be serious here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just contacted her new sponsor my sweet little peas in a pod and just make the company aware of the rep of red carpte box... the company responded with this
> 
> Thank you . But I haven't had a problem with her yet Forgivness comes 1st in my home &amp; with my company .Godbless
> ...


 I'm only a first year law student, so I'm not sure entirely positive the legality behind this, but I *personally* don't believe it is our place to contact her actual sponsors with "warnings" about her and/or her company. Asking if they are indeed sponsoring her is one thing, but with the former, there might be a problem with libel. Just be careful, we know she gets hostile easily.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 15, 2013)

How can something be libel if there is no falsehood attached? Common law typically requires falsehood for a successful libel claim



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only a first year law student, so I'm not sure entirely positive the legality behind this, but I *personally* don't believe it is our place to contact her actual sponsors with "warnings" about her and/or her company. Asking if they are indeed sponsoring her is one thing, but with the former, there might be a problem with libel. Just be careful, we know she gets hostile easily.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How can something be libel if there is no falsehood attached? Common law typically requires falsehood for a successful libel claim


 Since that's common law, it's going to depend on the state. I know Massachusetts is a major example of a state that allows truth to be included in defamation suits. Truth is commonly a defense, but I'm pretty sure it has to be absolutely proven. I haven't gotten to it in any classes yet so this is just what I've learned from research.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

BTW I don't want anyone to think I don't care about Patty. I definitely DO. I am very concerned about her behavior. I am a mental health care advocate and was long before I was a mental health care provider. I worked for years as a special care unit RN and I was a member of my state and regional NAMI chapters because my best friend at work has a schizophrenic grown son. Hearing her agony and despair about what to do with him ( options are quite limited in some states/ regions)  was the main driving force for me to go into a different but related type of profession. I will never forget B. or her son.. 

Currently, I do a great deal of pro bono work at womens shelters, having transitioned to part-time work only... and will probably go to all-volunteer work very shortly due to the tax law changes which hit our 2 person family income very hard.

ALL of us, every single one of us, will fit into at least one diagnosis group in the upcoming DSM-10.. Humans aren't perfect and neither are our psyches.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm definitely including myself in the " us" and " our".  Once we recognize our needs, we can begin to heal.  I see a total lack of awareness on the part of the owner of ECB.

I still say that her behavior patterns are not normal.


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW I don't want anyone to think I don't care about Patty. I definitely DO. I am very concerned about her behavior. I am a mental health care advocate and was long before I was a mental health care provider. I worked for years as a special care unit RN and I was a member of my state and regional NAMI chapters because my best friend at work has a schizophrenic grown son. Hearing her agony and despair about what to do with him ( options are quite limited in some states/ regions)  was the main driving force for me to go into a different but related type of profession. I will never forget B. or her son..
> 
> ...


The upcoming DSM is V, as in 5. Not 10. And to meet a diagnosis, your functioning in work, school, and relationships needs to be significantly impaired. One of everyone's favorite updates to the DSM-V in fact.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

What's a DSM?


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a DSM?


 Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders.  Basically the specific diagnostic criteria and categorization for mental illnesses, a new revision (5) will be out this year.  Not a fun one to have to lug around in a backpack, truthfully.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I thought they were doing away with roman numerals and it was titled 5?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't get over the blatant unprofessionalism and cliquish atmosphere on her fb page. I've never seen a legitimate co. "Like" comments that are so childish and mean, just because they are in support of rcb.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 15, 2013)

> I didn't mean to be " tacky" at all. I have an advanced degree in Psychology and I have worked withÂ the same set of behavior patterns as Â Patty for many years. Usually, they come for counseling when they get in serious legal problems, not before then Â ANDÂ , 9 times out of 10, Â what they want is not true help, but a diagnosis which will get them out of the trouble they have caused themselves.


 I have resisted commentary since the thread has taken the turn towards differential diagnosis and honestly I sort of hoped it would peter out on its own because I really am extremely uncomfortable with it. I really do think it is inappropriate to speculate about her mental health, and much less in a public forum. Rcb and Patty aside, I don't think it does much for public education or combating the stigma associated with mental illness. I really resisted commenting and honestly I am not itching to pursue this further but I did not feel okay staying silent either. I really hate feeling the need to be serious on a forum that has always just been a source of fun and sharing.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm only a first year law student, so I'm not sure entirely positive the legality behind this, but I *personally* don't believe it is our place to contact her actual sponsors with "warnings" about her and/or her company. Asking if they are indeed sponsoring her is one thing, but with the former, there might be a problem with libel. Just be careful, we know she gets hostile easily.


It probably wouldn't be libel, but there still is a legality issue with contacting her sponsors - you are actively interfering with her business.

Patty has mentioned something to this effect before and while this isn't my realm of legal expertise, tortious interference with business relationships is an actual tort.

Whether any of us like what she's doing or not, I wouldn't want any of us MUTers to be in wrong and suffer any legal repercussions. Please be careful when deciding to actively warn  potential consumers and alleged company sponsors.

Edit: there may be a libel issue too, especially with the talk of mental health, so....be careful ladies! I may be being overly cautious/dramatic/whatever the right word is, but it's sometimes all to easy to start a legal claim and very difficult to have it disappear.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 15, 2013)

Because of several members being uncomfortable with the comments about Patty's mental health and speculation of it I have to put my admin hat on and ask that members stay clear of that aspect. Let's focus on RCB and what Patty has or has not done with customers versus focusing on her mental health. Her own comments about a brain tumor and other health problems are fair game, to a point, as she has publicly stated these issues in an attempt to garner sympathy. If she has publicly stated it on the RCB wall it's essentially fair game, everything else is not.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since that's common law, it's going to depend on the state. I know Massachusetts is a major example of a state that allows truth to be included in defamation suits. Truth is commonly a defense, but I'm pretty sure it has to be absolutely proven. I haven't gotten to it in any classes yet so this is just what I've learned from research.


 Libel has to deal with publishing and the written word. Having taken media law, I can say w/ 99% confidence that emailing someone in a private correspondence is not eligible for libel, at least not in our current system. Technically, perhaps, and I guess the case for could be heightened by the fact that it was shared on a public forum, but suing for libel in this case would go nowhere. It just wouldn't.

Anyway, she would be pretty okay on defense. Truth is the biggest/best defense, and assuming that she didn't lie, she'd be fine. Plus, to win a libel case, you have to prove it caused harm, and I don't think (at this point) she'd be able to single out what has caused her business harm.

Too long didn't read: libel doesn't apply here.

But PSA: If you're concerned about legal issues, talk to an actual lawyer... preferably in person so you know you can trust them. Take internet advice for what it is: just advice. That goes for me, too. I am not a lawyer, I just play one on tv. 






/random

Back to RCB, and I know that this has been said before: what makes me kind of sad is that really, if Patty just came clean, I think she wouldn't have trouble selling these boxes. There clearly is a market, and everyone would be off her case if she was upfront.

Though knowingly selling fake bags is illegal, so that complicates things. TBH, though, I kind of think she probably didn't know - or didn't know enough to know she should care. If she added on the labels herself, I don't think (or maybe just really hope) she wouldn't let the new label be so noticeable.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2013)

Considering Patty has posted the personal information (name and address) of one of her former customers on Rip Off reports essentially calling her a thief one would have to think that she (Patty) could be sued for that since it's essentially harassive and intimidating.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Considering Patty has posted the personal information (name and address) of one of her former customers on Rip Off reports essentially calling her a thief one would have to think that she (Patty) could be sued for that since it's essentially harassive and intimidating.


 Of course I'm a bit biased, but I'd say that at the very least, you/Dior would have a slightly stronger libel case, since the claims she made are less likely to be true/harder to prove. That being said, the case still wouldn't go anywhere, especially because - as far as I know/it seems - there hasn't been any provable harm/damage done to y'all. But hey, if anything (heavens forbid) does happen because of this, you never know. I really can't think, though, of two people suing each other for libel that's gone to court. It's usually a business/individual versus some form of media. 

But especially for Dior with the personal information, I'm sure there are other, more viable legal routes to take. Just likely not libel. 

But I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2013)

BTW - I did say I wouldn't contact companies to inform them of RCB's activities or find out if they're working with her but I DID contact Hard Candy to ask when was that palette discontinued and the response was, "A few collections ago unfortunately." Now they put out new collections once to twice a year so a "few" can translate to a few years ago as well.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 16, 2013)

I know this has been said, time and time again. But if RCB was just upfront about the fact that they sell discontinued, discounted cosmetics and designer "inspired" purses, wallets, whatever, I think they wiould be just fine. I mean clearly, there is a market for it. Is that so hard???? If tshe had stated the purses as designer-inspired, designer-like, 'our version of_____' I think that would be ok with some people. And a QC step in their shipping is desparately needed. Then maybe the expired stuff will get weeded out and no one is weirded out by the purse name or whatever.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe she does disclose that some of her cosmetic items may be discontinued. It's in her Mission statement if you click About Me.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 16, 2013)

She does now but only after she was constantly called on the flea-market carpet about it. And the disclosure is hidden on a website she barely uses while she still claims companies are "sponsors" when they are not, leaving the impression she has relationships.



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe she does disclose that some of her cosmetic items may be discontinued. It's in her Mission statement if you click About Me.


----------



## bluelion (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree that it should it be a lot clearer for potential customers.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 16, 2013)

> I agree that it should it be a lot clearer for potential victims.


 fixed lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She does now but only after she was constantly called on the flea-market carpet about it. And the disclosure is hidden on a website she barely uses while she still claims companies are "sponsors" when they are not, leaving the impression she has relationships.


"Flea-market carpet" You are hilarious


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 18, 2013)

Just catching up on this thread and the only thing I can say is "wow."


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 19, 2013)

Amanda, the sex toy lady, is "sponsoring" this next rcb. It looks like she is supplying an erotic candle/massage product to be included in the next box. They just put anything into those boxes, I see.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

> Amanda, the sex toy lady, is "sponsoring" this next rcb. It looks like she is supplying an erotic candle/massage product to be included in the next box. They just put anything into those boxes, I see.


 no way! That's hilarious! Do you have a link to this announcement?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 19, 2013)

Announcement: 

https://www.facebook.com/redcarpetbox/posts/103426066503189


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amanda, the sex toy lady, is "sponsoring" this next rcb. It looks like she is supplying an erotic candle/massage product to be included in the next box. They just put anything into those boxes, I see.


 well i've never heard of a "sex toy box" subscription, maybe they're on to something here


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amanda, the sex toy lady, is "sponsoring" this next rcb. It looks like she is supplying an erotic candle/massage product to be included in the next box. They just put anything into those boxes, I see.
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO! One exists! Boink Box!


 bahahah welp, the more you know!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gross gross gross. But I do have to give credit that it is suitable for V-Day....


----------



## lunadust (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow. I hope all their subscribers are over 18... I know a lot of parents buy sample boxes for their daughters. Very inappropriate for what their box is supposed to be (not that it ever is what they say)


----------



## lunadust (Jan 19, 2013)

And double wow that they are advertising Amanda's business on their page. I could never see Birchbox advertising adult items like that on their page.

also how in hell do they post jan boxes are sold out and then the next day advertise they are selling leftover boxes as a closeout?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

It's just a candle that melts into massage oil...depending on the packaging and how it's worded at least it shouldn't be TOO offensive. Little Black Bag has had wearable candles, too (and the only difference really is whether they call the oil "massage oil" or "moisturizing oil". I don't know what the brand is and whether or not they play up the sexual aspect, though.

Not that I have any interest in supporting RCB or Amanda by any means...but at least it's not an actual toy or something.

(I am remembering a time that Blissmo box sent out some natural lube! LMAO. It was wrapped and stated not to open in the presence of kids, etc. but the video unboxings I saw were hilarious).


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO So... what do you know about it? LOL *runs &amp; hides before being killed*


 Bahaaahha! Too funny! lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 20, 2013)

There are actually multiple subs of that type.  But you know, my personal fave is

The Drrrty Red Carpet Box


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

I actually looked it up...sounds interesting to try at least once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually looked it up...sounds interesting to try at least once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haven't tried it but I would! A bit expensive, though, for me to try on a whim. Would make a fun Valentine's Day gift for a significant other, though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 20, 2013)

ya I was thinking of the cheapest one probably lol! XD cuz ya, it is pricey!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 20, 2013)

Sooo according to their Facebook page, RCB will now be offering makeup tutorials presented by a professional makeup artist featuring the contents of their boxes....


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 20, 2013)

Had not seen this one before...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

"i got an urban decay thing, they told me i couldn't say what, but IT'S GREAT" (i also remembered another reviewer saying something like that)

well...if that isn't shady, does the product even exist? LOL


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "i got an urban decay thing, they told me i couldn't say what, but IT'S GREAT" (i also remembered another reviewer saying something like that)
> 
> well...if that isn't shady, does the product even exist? LOL


This girl says that too in her vid.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This girl says that too in her vid.


 Yup, THAT was the video I was thinking of. Who could forget that lady's QVC sounding presentation.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, THAT was the video I was thinking of. Who could forget that lady's QVC sounding presentation.


I wonder if Amanda the Sex Toy Lady will review the Feb box since she is "sponsoring" it.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok even putting rcb aside, that video was terrible. I couldn't even concentrate on the "perfect party purse" with the camera falling down repeatedly.


----------



## Honicakes (Jan 21, 2013)

Despite this video being bad - did anyone else find it odd that she said that she didn't expect a replacement for her broken eyeshadow since her video was late?

Providing a replacement for a defective item should not be predicated by a video review.  Also - regardless of where the company shipped to (even if it was the middle of the desert - it is the responsibility of the vendor to ensure that all goods arrive without damage.  So just because the items were shipped to Canada - should not excuse the company from the fact that one of the items was damaged in shipping.  It was either broken when they put in in the box - or it broke during shipping.  In either case - a reputable company would replace it.

I found the whole thing pretty strange.  Especially that she apologized a ton of times for the video being late.  As if someone was pressuring her to post.   



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Had not seen this one before...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite this video being bad - did anyone else find it odd that she said that she didn't expect a replacement for her broken eyeshadow since her video was late?
> 
> ...


 My guess is she probably got a free box in exchange for a review but didn't want to out right say so.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hadn't seen that review until now. Very strange. The girl in the video was very apologetic, which was odd. Her review was so forced, I couldn't possibly take it seriously. I usually (not always) take the "free" (the ones where cos provide free products to be reviewed) reviews with a grain of salt, but this was way phoney. Nice girl, but I didn't trust her review. She made too many senseless excuses for rcb.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

I finally got an email back from Jane and they definitely never sponsored RCB or had anything to do with the company.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok even putting rcb aside, that video was terrible. I couldn't even concentrate on the "perfect party purse" with the camera falling down repeatedly.


The camera falling down repeatedly was my favorite part. I felt sort of bad for her but it really cracked me up


----------



## nellswell (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to agree, that poor "camera fall down" girl looks like she made that video under duress!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 22, 2013)

Not trying to be too bishy but the girl in the...um...um....oops it fell in my room....

she has to be alike 12 years old? or like maybe 14? dunno.

The Betsy/Bootsy Johnsnon?? sunglasses look really fake. if they were even real they would have a proper case of some kind. and not a plastic bag. also would not have a tag tied w string on it.

-most designer sunglasses have those plastic tags that clip on that are on the arm of the sunglasses.

I have gotten real designer sunglasses for $25 often &lt;usually older models from a licenced optitician chain store that has a clearance table-sometimes they do not have the matching case and have given me another brands extra case instead&gt;.

-that;s from the Laurier Optical chain in my city.....

I think this video makes RCB look even worse.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

"i got an urban decay thing, they told me i couldn't say what, but IT'S GREAT" (i also remembered another reviewer saying something like that)

well...if that isn't shady, does the product even exist? LOL


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Amanda, the sex toy lady just uploaded a yt video. Can't hear much because of the poor sound quality, but it seems to be more of the same (just different products). She mentions "controversy" and claims the bags are red river brand. She also talks about how inexpensive the rcb is compared to amazon or eBay, even though she knows patti does not utilize those places.


----------



## Jazbot (Jan 22, 2013)

She just posted on FACEBOOK that she is raising her charges!! What! $29.99 + $5.99 Shipping. Is she crazy?


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just posted on FACEBOOK that she is raising her charges!! What! $29.99 + $5.99 Shipping. Is she crazy?


 Ouch, for that price...people could go with Popsugar or LBB and get better quality items.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow that is almost new beauty test tube price. Only test tube is amazing lol wow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

Um, yes.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just posted on FACEBOOK that she is raising her charges!! What! $29.99 + $5.99 Shipping. Is she crazy?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She just posted on FACEBOOK that she is raising her charges!! What! $29.99 + $5.99 Shipping. Is she crazy?


 The sad part is, people who don't know any better will pay it. As long as there is a demand at their outrageous prices they'll keep it going for as much as they can.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 22, 2013)

Unreal. She also has another new staffer who appears to be a friend of Amanda the sex toy lady. She is a famous mua who does makeup for magazines, according to patti.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

No famous makeup artist is going to get involved with a company who deals in at best, discontinued makeup.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, let me see those tearsheets

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No famous makeup artist is going to get involved with a company who deals in at best, discontinued makeup.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 22, 2013)

yet another "sponsor" OFRA cosmetics. And she's good friends with ofra......whooo boy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I really don't think she knows what that word means.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gifAmanda, the sex toy lady just uploaded a yt video. Can't hear much because of the poor sound quality, but it seems to be more of the same (just different products). She mentions "controversy" and claims the bags are red river brand. She also talks about how inexpensive the rcb is compared to amazon or eBay, even though she knows patti does not utilize those places.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't want to be the Debbie Downer here, but it does seem a bit mean to be critiquing some of these videos for things that aren't super related to RCB. I mean, it's one thing to question what the "this video is late" thing, or to call out a video for not really sharing the whole story ... but to make comments about their age, voice, or whatever else just seems mean-spirited.

That's just my two cents, though. ...probably only worth two cents, haha. =)


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want to be the Debbie Downer here, but it does seem a bit mean to be critiquing some of these videos for things that aren't super related to RCB. I mean, it's one thing to question what the "this video is late" thing, or to call out a video for not really sharing the whole story ... but to make comments about their age, voice, or whatever else just seems mean-spirited.
> 
> That's just my two cents, though. ...probably only worth two cents, haha. =)


 And not allowed on MUT. Having my own videos ripped apart for how I talk or how I pronounce things is hurtful so I hope MUT members are not doing that to someone else.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 22, 2013)

> I don't want to be the Debbie Downer here, but it does seem a bit mean to be critiquing some of these videos for things that aren't super related to RCB. I mean, it's one thing to question what the "this video is late" thing, or to call out a video for not really sharing the whole story ... but to make comments about their age, voice, or whatever else just seems mean-spirited. That's just my two cents, though. ...probably only worth two cents, haha. =)


 I agree. I'm glad no one is doing this. I really did have difficulty with the audio, but maybe it is my iPad? Not trying to be cruel, but sometimes I have a hard time hearing some yt videos- not just this particular one.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 22, 2013)

I contacted ofra. I'll keep you all updated as soon as I hear back from them.


----------



## nellswell (Jan 22, 2013)

I do see the point about commenting on the presentation of videos and would like to apologize if my comment caused offense. I also want to clarify that by "under duress" I really did just mean that she seemed very apologetic and also a bit nervous.... and I didn't at all intend it as an insult. However, I know from experience that being told you "look nervous" (I have naturally shaky hands, so this happens to me a lot!) even if not "insulting" can be rather _annoying_. Also, for what it's worth, any questioning/skepticism in the tone of my post was absolutely directed at RCB (i.e. why is it their customers feel the need to apologize for being "late"?) rather than the girl herself. She's adorable, and I'm grateful to all of the people who put up YouTube reviews (and the bloggers, too!). I'm not sure if I'm making it worse by clarifying, but.... point taken re: the videos.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 22, 2013)

I was wondering why she felt so pressured, too, and I was actually thinking there was pressure coming on her from somewhere else. Which is heart breaking over a box of old, broken and expired stuff. I hope we are just projecting mistrust of all things RCB and that is not how she felt.



> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do see the point about commenting on the presentation of videos and would like to apologize if my comment caused offense. I also want to clarify that by "under duress" I really did just mean that she seemed very apologetic and also a bit nervous.... and I didn't at all intend it as an insult. However, I know from experience that being told you "look nervous" (I have naturally shaky hands, so this happens to me a lot!) even if not "insulting" can be rather _annoying_. Also, for what it's worth, any questioning/skepticism in the tone of my post was absolutely directed at RCB (i.e. why is it their customers feel the need to apologize for being "late"?) rather than the girl herself. She's adorable, and I'm grateful to all of the people who put up YouTube reviews (and the bloggers, too!). I'm not sure if I'm making it worse by clarifying, but.... point taken re: the videos.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 22, 2013)

Am I the only one that gets "Catfish" vibes from the RCB founder?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a side note, not sure why sea raising her prices BUT shipping is going up I think the 23rd (or end of january) to over $1 more for a basic 1-3oz package so that might be why. Not justifying her crazy prices but I'm sure most businesses are going to be making adjustments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleyanner (Jan 22, 2013)

I



> Am I the only one that gets "Catfish" vibes from the RCB founder?


 I was just thinking that earlier today. Maybe we should hire those guys to find out for us!


----------



## bluelion (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm uncomfortable with the way all the reviews (minus blog reviews and videos) get filtered through her before being posted on facebook. I mean, I understand why she's doing it, but for me it's a giant red flag.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 22, 2013)

Has she ever posted a video or photo of herself other than those model type ones? For such a small, personalized type of business (the way she runs it, hand written notes, personally chatting on FB) I find it odd that she doesn't.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

I wasn't trying to be mean spirited about the young girl's video.

But maybe should have written that she seems so young, maybe she has no idea of the discontinued items and everything else and is too young to know any better??

That kind of was my impression by hearing her say she"lives with her parents", lost necklace on floor or "messy bedroom".

The girl in the video did say this though



> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want to be the Debbie Downer here, but it does seem a bit mean to be critiquing some of these videos for things that aren't super related to RCB. I mean, it's one thing to question what the "this video is late" thing, or to call out a video for not really sharing the whole story ... but to make comments about their age, voice, or whatever else just seems mean-spirited.
> 
> That's just my two cents, though. ...probably only worth two cents, haha. =)


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Thank you for your message we actually just sent her this week samples of our OFRA Cosmetics RCK body glow to go with her Red Carpet Boxes. I am not sure whats happening with her other sponsors but we are working with her on a small scale. If you have any other concerns please let us know! Best regards, Carine Trezza" Ofra response. Glad to hear she is telling the truth about this one. At least something won't be expired


----------



## QueenG (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "Thank you for your message we actually just sent her this week samples of our OFRA Cosmetics RCK body glow to go with her Red Carpet Boxes. I am not sure whats happening with her other sponsors but we are working with her on a small scale. If you have any other concerns please let us know!
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


 Phew.... Thanks for looking into it!

I'm actually a little surprised. Sounds like she did something right this time.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I kept zoning out trying to watch her two videos from the RCB facebook page because there were such gaps of silence while she waited for the QR scanner to find a price.  She seems to take it very personally that people are not pleased with RCB but showing viewers Amazon and eBay prices isn't really helping RCB's case/credibility.  Showing the items on the manufacturer's website, or a store site where they are sold like Sephora/Target/Walmart/Avon/etc would be more effective.  

I can buy Essie polish at Walgreens for $8 and then turn around and list it for $20 on eBay or Amazon.  Does that mean anyone will buy it for $20?  No.  Does that make it worth $20?  No.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mark my words...RCB is one big catfishing operation.


----------



## NikNik455 (Jan 23, 2013)

I really wonder if the people from Catfish would be interested in something like this??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 23, 2013)

Sex toy candles, diet pills, this is becoming "yard sale box" even more so than before!


----------



## bluelion (Jan 23, 2013)

I think it's a bad idea to put any kind of supplements in a bag.(for any company). It's too specific a product to have mass appeal. I don't know how many would be in the sample, but I don't really believe you can notice any results unless you take something long term.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 23, 2013)

And still wayyyy too much info that no one needs to know. Her personal info and their discussions on what to put in the box. That should be private!


----------



## bluelion (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, to be fair, it seems like that conversation was posted on her personal page, so no one can see it unless they actively look for it.

Oh, but I do agree that any business discussion should be kept under wraps.


----------



## QueenG (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sex toy candles, diet pills, this is becoming "yard sale box" even more so than before!


 Unreal! I almost fell on the floor laughing. haha!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 23, 2013)

I would not be able to trust supplements that are not in a sealed packaging-you could never exactly know what they are or how old they are too?

and if you have some kind of bad reaction you might not know to what since the ingredients would most likely not be listed.

If you have any kind of allergies that is also a bad idea.



> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a bad idea to put any kind of supplements in a bag.(for any company). It's too specific a product to have mass appeal. I don't know how many would be in the sample, but I don't really believe you can notice any results unless you take something long term.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I kept zoning out trying to watch her two videos from the RCB facebook page because there were such gaps of silence while she waited for the QR scanner to find a price.  She seems to take it very personally that people are not pleased with RCB but showing viewers Amazon and eBay prices isn't really helping RCB's case/credibility.  Showing the items on the manufacturer's website, or a store site where they are sold like Sephora/Target/Walmart/Avon/etc would be more effective.
> ...


Me too!  I kept spacing out as well!


----------



## mellee (Jan 23, 2013)

People were grossed out by the thought of a finger print on a powdered cosmetic.  Now we've got people in their homes touching and repackaging pills I'm supposed to take?  Just on that basis alone...


----------



## Loladevil (Jan 24, 2013)

These people seem very into their pyramid schemes, first the sex toy party junk and potential RCB franchise now herbal supplements....


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I was just thinking that earlier today. Maybe we should hire those guys to find out for us!


Haha yes, let's contact Nev


----------



## EmGee (Jan 24, 2013)

If the pills were already packaged, they can send what they want.

I've gotten some pills and natural stuff from beauty boxes- but it has always been sealed stuff- like one skincare store sent homeopathic arnica one time- but it was all sealed, dated and that was fine &lt;i passed the sample along to family, I cant take arnica).

Or many times I've gotten samples of Tums, Tylenol, allergy stuff in the mail- like those packets with 2 pills in them.

Now sending pills in a plastic bag is just SKETCHY.....



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People were grossed out by the thought of a finger print on a powdered cosmetic.  Now we've got people in their homes touching and repackaging pills I'm supposed to take?  Just on that basis alone...


----------



## TTAmanda (Jan 24, 2013)

I am only going to say this once. Stay the hell off my Facebook and out of my personal info. This thread with my convo comes down or the whole site will. Ihave made phone calls about the invasion of privacy and as you were already warned legally about contacting pattys sponcers, you are all getting into a mess as far as harassment goes. My uncle is a judge and was the senator. You don't want this getting ugly. Stay out of my business!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jan 24, 2013)

What Senator? I love politics!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 24, 2013)

Then luckily your uncle will be able to explain the law and how jurisdiction works, the limit, power and scope of the judiciary, and how you have no claims whatsoever. He can also talk to you about ownership of your Facebook page and the legal definition of privacy and how social media is not protected unless you are the owner of said media (which you are not). He can also talk about truth in advertising, consumer protection, and Patty's liability - and possibly yours as an associated and unincorporated affiliate -when someone loses an eye after a twelve year old Avon product causes and infection and how companies like Elizabeth Arden, Pixi, etc. might possibly have claims should her false posturing about "sponSorship" cause their image or brand any negative publicity or liability. It should be a good conversation, and I do encourage you to call your uncle posthaste and engage the dialogue. Good luck!



> Originally Posted by *TTAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am only going to say this once. Stay the hell off my Facebook and out of my personal info. This thread with my convo comes down or the whole site will. Ihave made phone calls about the invasion of privacy and as you were already warned legally about contacting pattys sponcers, you are all getting into a mess as far as harassment goes. My uncle is a judge and was the senator. You don't want this getting ugly. Stay out of my business!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then luckily your uncle will be able to explain the law and how jurisdiction works, the limit, power and scope of the judiciary, and how you have no claims whatsoever. He can also talk to you about ownership of your Facebook page and the legal definition of privacy and how social media is not protected unless you are the owner of said media (which you are not). He can also talk about truth in advertising, consumer protection, and Patty's liability - and possibly yours as an associated and unincorporated affiliate -when someone loses an eye after a twelve year old Avon product causes and infection and how companies like Elizabeth Arden, Pixi, etc. might possibly have claims should her false posturing about "sponSorship" cause their image or brand any negative publicity or liability. It should be a good conversation, and I do encourage you to call your uncle posthaste and engage the dialogue. Good luck!


 yayyyy Nelliebelle! I can't say anything about law cuz I know shit...But I do know my friends always tell me: It's impossible to find your profile on fb! Yes, yes that IS the point, cuz my privacy is as high as it can be...but I guess that's too hard to do for any regular person, wait a minute, I am a regular person and I managed to do that O.O Interesting, if you want ppl to stay the hell away from your fb...you set your privacy settings high...otherwise is mmm YOUR fault, if say...anybody can access all your fb info...it doesn't need a master  mind to see a regular person's fb with low privacy settings! Also whatever info you put there...you put it there and with no privacy settings is out for the world to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nightgem (Jan 24, 2013)

So following all this for the past few months and I still have to laugh at them. They know jack shit about the legal side of things and they themselves are going to be put on the spot by any reputable lawyer....Good luck on that on!!! Her scheme and those that help perpetrate it all need to step back and realize that we as a community here, have the right to our opinions. Registering here to simple spout off false information is so damn funny...Thanks for the laugh today RCB...lol


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2013)

I had to remove a few posts because the information posted came from a personal Facebook wall instead of a public page.



> Originally Posted by *TTAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am only going to say this once. Stay the hell off my Facebook and out of my personal info. This thread with my convo comes down or the whole site will. Ihave made phone calls about the invasion of privacy and as you were already warned legally about contacting pattys sponcers, you are all getting into a mess as far as harassment goes. My uncle is a judge and was the senator. You don't want this getting ugly. Stay out of my business!!!!!!


 Now in regards to this. Anything you post on the internet that is open to the public, even on a personal Facebook wall, is not private and is not subject to "invasion of privacy". This is why Facebook allows the member to choose whether his or her posts are public, friends only or only to the person him or herself and even allows members to customize their wall so they can allow certain posts to be seen by just family members and not friends. If you want to keep something private, even on your personal wall, then you need to make your Facebook posts FRIENDS and not PUBLIC.



​


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 24, 2013)

Zadi, that is why I never post anything I won't claim! Those privacy settings are too much work. My kids are cute and I have no problem providing an informed and coherent argument for anything political I post, so I don't have to stress over settings. I control press, image and social media at my job; we are forming policies now that tie social media usage to the ethics of the profession and require employees not to post anything on personal social media that relates to the organization or could be discoverable in a court of law. People are way too free on these things!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just curious- has anyone besides me received creepy messages from Amanda the sex toy lady? She is very high-strung and dramatic.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 24, 2013)

Creepy?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 24, 2013)

> Just curious- has anyone besides me received creepy messages from Amanda the sex toy lady? She is very high-strung and dramatic.


 no and what did she say?!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious- has anyone besides me received creepy messages from Amanda the sex toy lady? She is very high-strung and dramatic.


 wow! I don't know why that doesn't surprise me though


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 24, 2013)

Not creepy as in perverted. I guess I just find it creepy that she is contacting me. Was wondering if she only targeted me. She sent me a message calling me a "stalkerrrrr". I've noticed this is a signature tactic she employs when criticized. She has been known to post on fb about different "stalkers" she has, who I have figured to be customers with complaints, or people who have issues with the co. What co. Am I referring to? Don't know- my best guess is the sex shop or rcb.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 24, 2013)

Spellcheck??

"The Senator"- there is more than one senator in the US I assume. Senator of??



> Originally Posted by *TTAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am only going to say this once. Stay the hell off my Facebook and out of my personal info. This thread with my convo comes down or the whole site will. Ihave made phone calls about the invasion of privacy and as you were already warned legally about contacting pattys sponcers, you are all getting into a mess as far as harassment goes. My uncle is a judge and was the senator. You don't want this getting ugly. Stay out of my business!!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate when ppl randomly throw around the word "stalker" all over the place. I had a stalker, they hacked into my email account, did something that really embarrassed me, constantly called my house, my cell phone and my mom's cell phone( I was 17 back then). I was SO AFRAID whenever I stepped out of the house for sometime, I was so scared I felt like I was being observed at all times...THAT'S a stalker...not talking about subscription related shit on a forum -.-' and looking at a PUBLIC profile...I seriously hope none of you even this Amanda lady experience what it actually is to be stalked, women have DIED! From crazy stalkers! It's serious shit! Not a word to be thrown around like that!


----------



## EmGee (Jan 24, 2013)

Is her company even registered to pay taxes, does she have business insurance or liability insurance?

How do we even know if the cosmetics she sells are real?

I know there was some Teambuy thing last year with some company selling fake OPI, also some Canadian company selling fake Vapur bottles &lt;Vapur did go after them.....&gt;.

There is fakes of almost everything thesedays.....even fake airplane parts- that was just in the news....scary!

Her business distributed "replica" bags and sunglasses- not sure what lawyer would be on her side with that??

Also RCB can not stop people from contacting other companies to ask questions. There is no law against that and it is a free country.

Is she going to turn around and sue you because you find out what she said happened to be untrue??

I know a bit about the law- not a lawyer, but have had to represent myself for many legal things and always won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't know that much about US law though as I am in Canada.



> Originally Posted by *Nightgem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So following all this for the past few months and I still have to laugh at them. They know jack shit about the legal side of things and they themselves are going to be put on the spot by any reputable lawyer....Good luck on that on!!! Her scheme and those that help perpetrate it all need to step back and realize that we as a community here, have the right to our opinions. Registering here to simple spout off false information is so damn funny...Thanks for the laugh today RCB...lol


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow. I came upon this thread whilst waiting for the PopSugar January thread to update with more posts and I have been *transfixed* ~ and I don't mean in a good way. 

In case Amanda or Patti/Patty, in whatever hellish incarnation they might be taking now, are reading this, I have a few points they might want to consider:

1) Zadi is smarter than you.

2) Once you've emailed someone, you've put yourself out there. Only an idiot sends an offensive email to a stranger and expects to retain their privacy.

3) A brain tumor, whilst a terrible thing, doesn't give you license to abuse or cheat others. When I was dx'd with MS several years ago, I did my damnedest to put forth even more effort for my clients ~ because I had too much frickin' pride to use my illness as an excuse.

It's called "character" ~ you might want to try it sometime.

And once my illness got in the way of my ability to perform for my clients, I retired. That's called "professionalism." It ain't just a high score word in Scrabble.

4) MUT is a website that avails itself of sponsors (says so on each page). Only an utter boob would advertise that they have a business and then get pissed off when a site they post on offers advertising space on said website.

5) Hire a proof-reader for EVERYTHING you post. In fact, hire a legitimate publicist ~ because SERIOUSLY, you NEED one.

6) Expect to LOSE money when you first start a business venture. Especially in a subscription-based service. First, you need to cultivate a client base (surely, your businessman hubby should have told you that) ~ and to do that, you bend over backwards, offering the highest quality products/services. Once you've garnered that client base, you can use their numbers as leverage in getting great deals with distributors and sponsors.

If your products are good enough, your client base will grow. If your products are *great* and your customer service (see #3) is good, it will grow exponentially.

7) Hold your standards of product quality HIGHER than what YOU'D personally be satisfied with.

8) When the proverbial faecal matter is hitting the air-moving appliance, retreat and regroup. Don't come into (or send your lackeys in your stead) a public forum and have a hissy fit. Or, as my people call them: "m3ltd0wn5." It's just ... wrong. And you end up looking *extremely* foolish. Yannow ... like you do NOW.

I apologize to the powers that be if I'm breaking the rules by addressing her so, but I just really couldn't stand it anymore. In my past incarnation as a forensic psychologist, I've dealt with many a loon mentally ill offender, so I'm used to ... presentations of mental imbalance. But this ... this just took the freakin' cake.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

OMG! That was just AWESOME! literally laughing out loud!!! You are funneh!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I came upon this thread whilst waiting for the PopSugar January thread to update with more posts and I have been *transfixed* ~ and I don't mean in a good way.
> 
> ...


 LMAO Nah, the MUT members are the smarter ones since 9 out of 10 times they're the ones who find out something, I just follow up and tend to be more vocal but in all honesty the members are the ones who should be given credit for numerous things, not me.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow, looks like I missed a few updates in the RCB saga. This is quite the soap opera, and somehow there are always wild new developments, lol!

By the way....does anyone know what "sponcers" are?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it like pinchers for makeup?



> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, looks like I missed a few updates in the RCB saga. This is quite the soap opera, and somehow there are always wild new developments, lol!
> 
> By the way....does anyone know what "sponcers" are?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lunadust (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree, beautyma, abt throwing the term "stalker" around. That is a serious crime, and people who do that diminish what stalking really is. It reminds me of something a teenager might say. She posted this on the rcb fb page too, so you can see how freely she uses this term: Red Carpet Box Patty, watch posting from your personal account here That's how the stalkers find your page and post your private posts publically! 17 hours ago Â· Like What I find interesting, is how they are so concerned abt having their privacy violated, yet it was perfectly okay for patti to post private customers addresses and personal info. The double standard is absolutely crazy and illogical.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 25, 2013)

ughhh they infuriate me so much! These women are I bed 10 or 20 years older than me and they sound so stupid and immature making posts like that, like you said, teenagers


----------



## BeachBoheme (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LMAO Nah, the MUT members are the smarter ones since 9 out of 10 times they're the ones who find out something, I just follow up and tend to be more vocal but in all honesty the members are the ones who should be given credit for numerous things, not me.


 Which brings me to another point I should have listed: Zadi also has TONS more class.

Seriously, Zadi, I've been lurking here for ages ~ much longer than I've been signed up here ~ and you're awesome. You need to just understand that and accept that. &lt;3

In fact, I'll bet that if I ask for a vote on how many people think you're effing awesome, this thread would be filled with nothing but "I do!"

That might actually help RBC (since all we'd be posting is about how awesome you are), but I'm sure that she'd still find some way to screw that up, too.


----------



## Jennifer Love (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


 DITTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bonita22 (Jan 27, 2013)

​


> What Senator? I love politics!Â


 Lol! I was wondering the same thing too.


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## LuckyJenJen (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well i've never heard of a "sex toy box" subscription, maybe they're on to something here


 Another one is "Spicy Subscription"  ... giggle.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 31, 2013)

Ummm...RCB's facebook page is worth a gander.  They are including a discontinued palette for February! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyJenJen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another one is "Spicy Subscription"  ... giggle.


 I was sent one of those to review! It was interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  There are a few more out there too.....


----------



## lunadust (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm...RCB's facebook page is worth a gander.  They are including a discontinued palette for February! WOOOHOOOO!


 Do they realize them trying it on doesn't count as testing to see if its safe?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 31, 2013)

Ummmm, I would guess the answer is no


----------



## JessP (Jan 31, 2013)

Just checked the Facebook page to read about the palette and saw that they are "inserting" a mascara substitute this month.. Such an awkward word choice to use in that context. Sounds surgical lol.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 31, 2013)

Did you see the watches?


----------



## JessP (Jan 31, 2013)

> Did you see the watches?


Goodness yes, though what I'm personally impressed by are the full size _testers_ of Clean perfume. Wowza..


----------



## lunadust (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Goodness yes, though what I'm personally impressed by are the full size _testers_ of Clean perfume. Wowza..


 Ive never worked somewhere with testers but wouldnt they just open one from stock and put a tester sticker on it? do they actually make bottles just for testing?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

When I worked at Victoria's Secret, we just took a bottle from stock, opened it and had a seperate sheet where it would be scanned out of inventory.  But essenitally we stuck a tester sticker on it and done!



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive never worked somewhere with testers but wouldnt they just open one from stock and put a tester sticker on it? do they actually make bottles just for testing?


----------



## lunadust (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I worked at Victoria's Secret, we just took a bottle from stock, opened it and had a seperate sheet where it would be scanned out of inventory.  But essenitally we stuck a tester sticker on it and done!


 Thats what makes the most sense to me. so whats with these tester bottles she has? stolen from counters? fake and its an excuse to not have a box?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 1, 2013)

With this train wreck I think anything is possible!  Now I am going to have to go check them out so I can theorize too!

Edited for theory:  I checked out the FB page and imo it looks like a stock photo taken from the web (probably to showcase the product people will be receiving) so that may be why they have the tester sticker!

Can't believe there is still a market for this box!  At least now she is disclosing discontinued products!



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what makes the most sense to me. so whats with these tester bottles she has? stolen from counters? fake and its an excuse to not have a box?


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive never worked somewhere with testers but wouldnt they just open one from stock and put a tester sticker on it? do they actually make bottles just for testing?


At some places the testers are different bottles and they clearly  have printed "tester - not for sale" on the bottle. My friends mom used to work at a makeup counter in a department store and sometimes I'd get some unused testers because the product wasn't going to be carried anymore (discontinued or limited edition). The special tester bottles are usually bigger to accommodate the potentially larger number of people testing the product out.


----------



## lunadust (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At some places the testers are different bottles and they clearly  have printed "tester - not for sale" on the bottle. My friends mom used to work at a makeup counter in a department store and sometimes I'd get some unused testers because the product wasn't going to be carried anymore (discontinued or limited edition). The special tester bottles are usually bigger to accommodate the potentially larger number of people testing the product out.


 good to know!


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

Well it's been a while since we've heard anything from Patricia however today I got an email alert from RipOff reports. Here's what Patricia wrote today, be warned it's long.

Quote: Zadidoll and Forum Friend
AUTHOR: BLACKMAILED - Belleair Bluffs (United States of America) SUBMITTED: Friday, February 22, 2013

Zadidoll left out a few things.

I do in fact have a tax ID number, this is how wholesalers may purchase in bulk.  I admitted that my first month I was sold expired product, but unknowingly.  Discontinued lines are not considered expired and there are even websites out there whom are absolutely legitimate that vend discontinued lines.  As long as they are sealed and never opened, the product is absolutely usable.  I also fully disclose that the reason I am able to provide full-sized samples versus samples that are tiny foils is that I have a wholesaler account with many vendors and believe it or not, you can absolutely buy premium name brands whether a discontinued line or not.  Not all of my product lines are discontinued. 

Also, she in fact has done the most damage by contacting my sponsors both large and small.  Almost every single one.  It is called tortuous interference.  She even went so far to contact a company that I was test-phasing a logo saying that I was using their logo (even with a stamped copyright of their product all across it) and using it for free.  She or someone she suggested contacted my friend, Ofra Gaito who provided me with samples for my company and she is a large cosmetics company, Ofra Cosmetics.

I do not send out people to their website to speak for me and I do not and cannot speak for myself unless I am paid member on their website.  It seems a bit unfair that you cannot even rebut on a ''public forum'' unless you pay, and then seems doubly unfair that even my friends who have given honest opinions have been banned or deleted their posts.  It is all a circus that is not understood by me  

I don't mention having a brain tumor openly to garner sales. I had disclosed that at one time to some of the members or even on FB because like others I was scared.  I am well pleased to announce the tumor is now nothing but an empty sella (empty sella syndrome) and a business woman whom wants to help her business, not wallow in pity and not help myself.  If you take a look at their forum, I have also have examples of where the members (many of whom have not bought from me) mock my disease, seeking me to quit what I love, and even diagnosed from a random person that I have a mental illness.  They mentioned that even possibly my photos were not me.  I am a signed model with an actual agency I will not disclose on this website nor their business address and I am 37 years of age as a professional.  I do not agree that I am narcissistic, it is my other profession and I have a large family to support.  

I only mention law or litigation because it is in fact if you do not absolutely KNOW the facts that I have a legitimate Federal Tax ID, I buy from wholesalers and keep making up nonsense that affects my business, I do have rights. 

It is curious that makeuptalk encourages all forms of public speech unless its paid for.  That is why I came to Ripoff Report ONLY.  I don't want to advertise with them, but having to pay for a post in a thread gone out of hand to defend your character, your reputation and even your business is ridiculous.  I am not paying to such people who would go to all lengths to destroy you, mock you, and contact personal relationships with the people I do business with.  All the rest is simply petty. 
Paypal has only refunded one of my orders because the  buyer did it correctly.  She returned the items and I as the owner refunded her.

 We only use Paypal for buyer AND seller protection.  We will also replace defective items and have done so at our cost, even though it was not policy to pay for shipping, we have at many times.  Whenever there was a Paypal dispute, the answer from the client buying from us from makeuptalk most often is ''I threw it in the trash."  "I gave it to a relative."  They post these things and then  Paypal sees these posts and one was even won in less than a day in favor of Red Carpet Box.  This is not bragging, it just isn't sensible.

We have very much upgraded our business, learning in the process, looking for expiration dates and  we still love very much what we do.  We are improving our services minute by minute.

Zadidoll,  I would like to say I am apologetic and to all of makeuptalk whom with it did not go well in the beginning or even now.  I am forgiving, no longer want this sort of drama associated with my company.  If you would like to contact me, I'll send you a gratis February bag if you can accept my apologies. If you need a personal copy of my papers, I will do that, too.  I do hope we can shake hands and be comfortable with one another, even benefiting one another.  I am about to do a special fundraiser through RCB and I'd love to have you involved.  You  having a bag in your hand is the only way you can fully know what lately I have done for Red Carpet Box.  If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know.  I know I cannot post on the MUT forum, but if there is anything also I could do for your moderators, please let me know.  Red Carpet Box is still working on their new website, as well.  Best wishes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 22, 2013)

I admitted that my first month I was sold expired product, but unknowingly.  - huh?
 
and then seems doubly unfair that even my friends who have given honest opinions have been banned or deleted their posts.  It is all a circus that is not understood by me  - mm their opinions might be honest, but completely biased?
 
It is curious that makeuptalk encourages all forms of public speech unless its paid for. - mmm we are regular users, you represent a business, so it would be some sort of advertisement now wouldn't it?
 
lol she funneh!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 22, 2013)

> We will also replace defective items and have done so at our cost, even though it was not policy to pay for shipping, we have at many times.


 I've *never *heard of a company that wants you to pay for them to ship you a replacement of a defective item THAT THEY SENT YOU. Ever.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 22, 2013)

That chick is scary!  She writes like a crazed lunatic, rather than a professional.  Why is she stirring the pot again?  Also, the fact that she screens and posts testimonials is suspect. I can't believe people really fall for this scam.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: We will also replace defective items and have done so at our cost, even though it was not policy to pay for shipping, we have at many times.
> I've *never *heard of a company that wants you to pay for them to ship you a replacement of a defective item THAT THEY SENT YOU. Ever.
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That chick is scary!  She writes like a crazed lunatic, rather than a professional.  Why is she stirring the pot again?  Also, the fact that she screens and posts testimonials is suspect. I can't believe people really fall for this scam.


 After the way she treated Zadidoll, I would not want to have any more contact with her, whether to receive a free box or to work with her on a project.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

Well my answer to her is this.

*Patricia,*

*I'm going to have to decline your offer for a free box or to work with you on a future project. I don't think I have to go into the reasons why I'm declining your offer.*

*Sincerely,*

*Zadidoll*

*Makeup Talk Community Manager*


----------



## Jamie P (Feb 22, 2013)

If she was smart and truly wants to run a reputable business, she would forget all about MUT and Zadi, quit posting rip off reports or whatever, and just focus on making her customers happy. Send out good products that people want, on time and at a reasonable price, leave the personal aspect out of it, right your wrongs in a professional way, quit the long winded excuses to issues and just fix them... and her business may work out for her. But I don't think she is going to do any of that.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 22, 2013)

She just makes my head hurt.


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been following this thread for a while as well as occasionally checking out the Red Carpet Box Facebook page. I, for myself, would not buy her product because I am not impressed with how she presents herself and her company. For me it is the spelling and grammatical errors. I personally think that if you are putting your business (by business I mean the actual company and product/service) out there, you should put the most professional face on it you can. That public face is where you should shine. And if that public face is flawed, then I would assume your day-to-day operation is similarly so. That being said, I do feel uncomfortable with some of the more personal comments that have been made about her. I find they bump right up against the line separating honest criticism and bullying and sometimes cross over. I get that she has indulged in some of the same behavior but seeing it here from the people on a forum that I really like and look to for information and advice, it just makes me feel a little bit "squicky" I know this is a bit long-winded but I don't want to be the person who stands by and says nothing when I think someone is being "picked on". I would ask that you all please, please, please keep the discussion to the product and the service and not sink to the playground level. If she chooses to get personal, that reflects on her business and will be its own "reward". Lets be better. Thank you for hearing me out.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have been following this thread for a while as well as occasionally checking out the Red Carpet Box Facebook page. I, for myself, would not buy her product because I am not impressed with how she presents herself and her company. For me it is the spelling and grammatical errors. I personally think that if you are putting your business (by business I mean the actual company and product/service) out there, you should put the most professional face on it you can. That public face is where you should shine. And if that public face is flawed, then I would assume your day-to-day operation is similarly so.
> 
> That being said, I do feel uncomfortable with some of the more personal comments that have been made about her. I find they bump right up against the line separating honest criticism and bullying and sometimes cross over. I get that she has indulged in some of the same behavior but seeing it here from the people on a forum that I really like and look to for information and advice, it just makes me feel a little bit "squicky"
> ...


 Normally, I'd whole-heartedly agree with you and I'd not poke the beastie with a pointy stick. BUT my MIL has the same mental issues (narcissism, histrionics, paranoia, et al) and we do those around her (in her personal life) no favours by taking her crap, much less standing idly by whilst she denigrates Zadi's reputation. Much less the fact that she's denigrating this website and doing her best to make it look bad. I'm taking the pragmatic view and believing that we're doing our best to put out the facts about this woman and her "business" ~ not only to assist others who might be taken in by her scam, but also to make sure others who visit this site realise that MUT is not the cesspool she'd have everyone believe it to be.

Ironically enough, if she'd not shown her arse and attacked Zadi and DiorAdora so fervently and personally, I doubt this would have gone on this far. And if she had not enlisted two (?) cronies to come here and participate in those attacks, this would have died down a long time ago.

I, personally, while only being a member here for a short time, have lurked for AGES and I've seen what a lovely person Zadi is. And if anyone's a victim of bullying here, it's dear Zadi. So I think what you're seeing more in this thread is of a case of the nerds (using a common bullying theme) fighting back against the bully.

And I say all of this with all due respect. You're obviously a good-hearted, kind person. &lt;3


----------



## freddygirl (Feb 23, 2013)

> And I say all of this with all due respect. You're obviously a good-hearted, kind person. &lt;3


 Thank you for taking it as I meant it, an honest criticism about the behavior I've seen &amp; adding your own respectful take on it. I do agree with you to a large extent. I have seen her Ripoff Report posts as well and if she were on this thread joining in, I would take her to task for her nasty and vindictive behavior. My "squickiness" lies more with the people who have posted the laughing emojis and seemingly taken great glee in the drama. Kinda reminds me of the scene in Christmas Story where Ralphie loses it on the red-headed bully and all the other kids were laughing and cheering. Part of me is glad to see the bully-ee take on the bully-er, but another part of me feels bad for the little ginger a**hat.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Feb 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *freddygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for taking it as I meant it, an honest criticism about the behavior I've seen &amp; adding your own respectful take on it. I do agree with you to a large extent. I have seen her Ripoff Report posts as well and if she were on this thread joining in, I would take her to task for her nasty and vindictive behavior. My "squickiness" lies more with the people who have posted the laughing emojis and seemingly taken great glee in the drama.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of the scene in Christmas Story where Ralphie loses it on the red-headed bully and all the other kids were laughing and cheering. Part of me is glad to see the bully-ee take on the bully-er, but another part of me feels bad for the little ginger a**hat.


 Ah. Gotcha. Hopefully, I didn't do any of that. I'm only just now getting used to using emoji, so it prolly wasn't me. ,')

BUT, I have to admit that many times, I would have loved to. As I said, my MIL suffers from the same mental issues ~ and when I say "suffers," I really mean that her family suffers the most. I've managed to distance myself emotionally from her after all these years, but the rest of the family hasn't been so lucky. :/

Anyway, what I'm getting at (or trying to) is that when you deal with rampant narcissism, it's almost ... cathartic to gleefully verbally pummel that person when the opportunity presents itself. And I'd be willing to bet that a distressingly large portion of society has dealt with an unrepentant narcissist at some time or another. So, I think that rather than it being that people here are being cruel for the purpose of being cruel to the RCB owner, it's more as though they're using her as a proxy for their own past dealings with narcissists in their past.

I feel sorry for her, too (deep down). It's got to be utter hell to be narcissistic and histrionic. Relationships that *should* be satisfying never are (never can be, either). While many people can appreciate the blessings/good fortune in their lives, a narcissist/histrion never can. :/

BTW, I love that you referenced Christmas Story ~ it's one of our family's must-see movies over the holidays. The tie for awesomest scene EVAH is between that scene and the one where he says "Fudge" (not where he gets in trouble, but where he blames it on poor Schwartz ~ "Do you know where he heard it?" "Probably from his father!" LOL!). Just brilliant. &lt;3

And I doubt that you need me to tell you this, but you write very eloquently and it was very easy to tell that you were speaking from the heart and out of kindness. You're Good People. &lt;3


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know, I guess I'm just not that sensitive to emoticons or nuances.  I find this thread helpful, and I'm thankful to the other ladies who have shared their experiences, given their points of view (everyone's, I can appreciate),  and just keeping people informed. Personally, I can read through all the posts and form my opinion without any snarkiness interfering. I figure, I can find an issue in any thread if I look hard enough. It just doesn't get to me. Many posts can come off sounding harsh as well, when it is written and we can't see or hear the person speaking, using expressions, body language, or voice.  I chalk a lot of posts that sound "mean" or "cruel" to not knowing the tone.  Furthermore, I don't have much empathy for a scamster who treats customers the way patty has, not to mention a person who would post personal info of a customer.  I suppose the stuff I've read on this thread seem petty, when compared to the atrocious behavior of patty &amp; company.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2013)

Video quality is terrible to the point it froze several times and I gave up watching because of it.


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 2, 2013)

Putting ALL other issues with this company aside.. I just don't see myself being interested in the products being sent out. The bag, watch, jewelry, etc... I wouldn't use it if it were free (and that isn't be being rude or mean... it's the truth... I wouldn't wear it). I guess there is a market out there for this? Not me...


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 2, 2013)

> The price for the charity bag, our March Fight Against Ovarian Cancer is 69.95 PLUS FREE USPS PRIORITY MAIL SHIPPING! You will receive a Too-Faced Palette, a Trina Turk set that includes her beautifully designed bags and a free gift plus any sponsorship items. It is LESS than the price of two standard bags (many of my clients will buy two or even three bags) and includes SEVERAL gorgeous cosmetics bags in brand names and premium cosmetics! It is simply a great deal and for GREAT cause! Not to mention, it's truly glamorous! Thank you to ALL my clients! Sheila, we are here for you and we will be in touch shortly!


 
Wow! She is calling it a charity-bag because she is gifting it to an individuÃ l who is affected with this.  No mention of donating proceeds to any organizations.  You would have thought her getting called out on the  pink for breast cancer bag would have taught her something.  

Patty's quote from Facebook place in quotes to avoid confusion.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 2, 2013)

There are only 24 of these special bags we will be creating with the Designer cosmetic bags. If we sell out of bags for Sheila, the full 15 percent of our net profits will be directed to the American Cancer Society and also Sheila will be gifted a free RCB this month. If for some reason RCB were not able to sell out of these special bag sets, 10 percent of our net proceeds will go to benefit the Society. However, we will hold this benefit all month long so that we may be able to donate the full 15 percent. Sheila, thank you so much for sharing so much with us, we are honored to support the American Cancer Society. The founder, Patricia, lost her last husband to colon cancer, far too early, so she is delighted to also be involved. We are rooting everyone on to benefit Sheila and everyone touched by cancer of any kind. Sheila had mentioned how helpful they are to her, so let's rock this event all month long towards this event and give them a hand up! 

Nevermind, it looks like she does claim to donate $. Sorry, I just read her older posts.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Video quality is terrible to the point it froze several times and I gave up watching because of it.


 My bf would say: what potato did she use to record that? lmao the sound is like the way adults would sound on Peanuts lol


----------



## ktb1 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am only partially caught up on this thread (wow, btw), but I would not subscribe to this box based on how unprofessional the Facebook page is.      I also looked at a few unboxing videos and the items are not my cup of tea.


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 5, 2013)

How old is the Trina Turk stuff?


----------



## morre22 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol those glasses with the DG on them from the video are from ebay because I bought myself a pair of those from there for like $5 a few months ago, and the lipgloss was at Ulta awhile ago for like 2/$1.. this doesn't even look like a monthly sub it looks like a package a friend would send to someone of some crap put together lol


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 25, 2013)

She says she's revamping her business model. Didn't she already do this once before?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She says she's revamping her business model. Didn't she already do this once before?


 So did she close down or still going at it?


----------



## Honicakes (Mar 25, 2013)

I just checked the Facebook page - looks like she is still at it.  I don't understand how people continue to pay for her junk?! It looks like she is even trying to raise her prices.  I saw something about if you want to continue getting either a purse or cosmetic bag with your box it will run an extra $12.  So if you pay the reg price (which I think is like $25 PLUS shipping) you get a box of outdated, ebay lot stuff.  Sorry - but I just don't get it.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought the price was now $49.95 then if you want the purse it's another $12?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 25, 2013)

I thought she was trying to charge $70 a box, but was forced to reduce her prices back down to $20 because she couldn't drum up enough business.  I think she uses this as a reason she cannot give $ to cancer patients after all-too little sales.  She then said she would donate $100 of her own personal $ from her savings acct., but is now talking abt donating clothing to the little patient and her sibling.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How old is the Trina Turk stuff?


 Apparently, it was a gift with purchase from 2009. http://www.bellasugar.com/Trina-Turk-Handpicks-Clinique-Faves-Her-Free-Makeup-Bag-3151927


----------



## bluepearl (Mar 29, 2013)

Um, okay, this is disturbing. 

If you Google "Paricia West Martin", at the bottom of the first page of results is the following notice:

_In response to a legal request submitted to Google, we have removed 2 result(s) from this page. If you wish, you may read more about the request at ChillingEffects.org._

When you click through to Chilling Effects, it shows that it's for a Cease &amp; Desist order or some other legal threat. It is not yet posted, but it will be once they process it. 

This is just another WTF? moment...


----------



## mellee (Mar 29, 2013)

I looked up that "chillingeffects.org" on wikipedia.  Apparently in 2001 the Church of Scientology demanded Google not show links to an anti-Scientology site.  Google caved.  This concerned a legal activist organization about the "chilling effect" that unregulated cease-and-desist letters can potentially have on free speech, so they set up this "clearinghouse" where you can look up info about the particular cease-and-desist.  in 2002 Google started submitting notices they received to the archive, and then linking the archive.

Maybe this means she sent one of her cease-and-desist letters demanding Google remove some results, and they did so but added the archive link.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here she goes again: 

Zadidoll left out a few things.   I do in fact have a tax ID number, this is how wholesalers may purchase in bulk.  I admitted that my first month I was sold expired product, but unknowingly.  Discontinued lines are not considered expired and there are even websites out there whom are absolutely legitimate that vend discontinued lines.  As long as they are sealed and never opened, the product is absolutely usable.  I also fully disclose that the reason I am able to provide full-sized samples versus samples that are tiny foils is that I have a wholesaler account with many vendors and believe it or not, you can absolutely buy premium name brands whether a discontinued line or not.  Not all of my product lines are discontinued.     Also, she in fact has done the most damage by contacting my sponsors both large and small.  Almost every single one.  It is called tortuous interference.  She even went so far to contact a company that I was test-phasing a logo saying that I was using their logo (even with a stamped copyright of their product all across it) and using it for free.  She or someone she suggested contacted my friend, Ofra Gaito who provided me with samples for my company and she is a large cosmetics company, Ofra Cosmetics.   I do not send out people to their website to speak for me and I do not and cannot speak for myself unless I am paid member on their website.  It seems a bit unfair that you cannot even rebut on a ''public forum'' unless you pay, and then seems doubly unfair that even my friends who have given honest opinions have been banned or deleted their posts.  It is all a circus that is not understood by me      I don't mention having a brain tumor openly to garner sales. I had disclosed that at one time to some of the members or even on FB because like others I was scared.  I am well pleased to announce the tumor is now nothing but an empty sella (empty sella syndrome) and a business woman whom wants to help her business, not wallow in pity and not help myself.  If you take a look at their forum, I have also have examples of where the members (many of whom have not bought from me) mock my disease, seeking me to quit what I love, and even diagnosed from a random person that I have a mental illness.  They mentioned that even possibly my photos were not me.  I am a signed model with an actual agency I will not disclose on this website nor their business address and I am 37 years of age as a professional.  I do not agree that I am narcissistic, it is my other profession and I have a large family to support.      I only mention law or litigation because it is in fact if you do not absolutely KNOW the facts that I have a legitimate Federal Tax ID, I buy from wholesalers and keep making up nonsense that affects my business, I do have rights.     It is curious that makeuptalk encourages all forms of public speech unless its paid for.  That is why I came to Ripoff Report ONLY.  I don't want to advertise with them, but having to pay for a post in a thread gone out of hand to defend your character, your reputation and even your business is ridiculous.  I am not paying to such people who would go to all lengths to destroy you, mock you, and contact personal relationships with the people I do business with.  All the rest is simply petty.   Paypal has only refunded one of my orders because the  buyer did it correctly.  She returned the items and I as the owner refunded her.     We only use Paypal for buyer AND seller protection.  We will also replace defective items and have done so at our cost, even though it was not policy to pay for shipping, we have at many times.  Whenever there was a Paypal dispute, the answer from the client buying from us from makeuptalk most often is ''I threw it in the trash."  "I gave it to a relative."  They post these things and then  Paypal sees these posts and one was even won in less than a day in favor of Red Carpet Box.  This is not bragging, it just isn't sensible.   We have very much upgraded our business, learning in the process, looking for expiration dates and  we still love very much what we do.  We are improving our services minute by minute.   Zadidoll,  I would like to say I am apologetic and to all of makeuptalk whom with it did not go well in the beginning or even now.  I am forgiving, no longer want this sort of drama associated with my company.  If you would like to contact me, I'll send you a gratis February bag if you can accept my apologies. If you need a personal copy of my papers, I will do that, too.  I do hope we can shake hands and be comfortable with one another, even benefiting one another.  I am about to do a special fundraiser through RCB and I'd love to have you involved.  You  having a bag in your hand is the only way you can fully know what lately I have done for Red Carpet Box.  If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know.  I know I cannot post on the MUT forum, but if there is anything also I could do for your moderators, please let me know.  Red Carpet Box is still working on their new website, as well.  Best wishes.


----------



## JamieO (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here she goes again:
> 
> Zadidoll left out a few things.   I do in fact have a tax ID number, this is how wholesalers may purchase in bulk.  I admitted that my first month I was sold expired product, but unknowingly.  Discontinued lines are not considered expired and there are even websites out there whom are absolutely legitimate that vend discontinued lines.  As long as they are sealed and never opened, the product is absolutely usable.  I also fully disclose that the reason I am able to provide full-sized samples versus samples that are tiny foils is that I have a wholesaler account with many vendors and believe it or not, you can absolutely buy premium name brands whether a discontinued line or not.  Not all of my product lines are discontinued.     Also, she in fact has done the most damage by contacting my sponsors both large and small.  Almost every single one.  It is called tortuous interference.  She even went so far to contact a company that I was test-phasing a logo saying that I was using their logo (even with a stamped copyright of their product all across it) and using it for free.  She or someone she suggested contacted my friend, Ofra Gaito who provided me with samples for my company and she is a large cosmetics company, Ofra Cosmetics.   I do not send out people to their website to speak for me and I do not and cannot speak for myself unless I am paid member on their website.  It seems a bit unfair that you cannot even rebut on a ''public forum'' unless you pay, and then seems doubly unfair that even my friends who have given honest opinions have been banned or deleted their posts.  It is all a circus that is not understood by me      I don't mention having a brain tumor openly to garner sales. I had disclosed that at one time to some of the members or even on FB because like others I was scared.  I am well pleased to announce the tumor is now nothing but an empty sella (empty sella syndrome) and a business woman whom wants to help her business, not wallow in pity and not help myself.  If you take a look at their forum, I have also have examples of where the members (many of whom have not bought from me) mock my disease, seeking me to quit what I love, and even diagnosed from a random person that I have a mental illness.  They mentioned that even possibly my photos were not me.  I am a signed model with an actual agency I will not disclose on this website nor their business address and I am 37 years of age as a professional.  I do not agree that I am narcissistic, it is my other profession and I have a large family to support.      I only mention law or litigation because it is in fact if you do not absolutely KNOW the facts that I have a legitimate Federal Tax ID, I buy from wholesalers and keep making up nonsense that affects my business, I do have rights.     It is curious that makeuptalk encourages all forms of public speech unless its paid for.  That is why I came to Ripoff Report ONLY.  I don't want to advertise with them, but having to pay for a post in a thread gone out of hand to defend your character, your reputation and even your business is ridiculous.  I am not paying to such people who would go to all lengths to destroy you, mock you, and contact personal relationships with the people I do business with.  All the rest is simply petty.   Paypal has only refunded one of my orders because the  buyer did it correctly.  She returned the items and I as the owner refunded her.     We only use Paypal for buyer AND seller protection.  We will also replace defective items and have done so at our cost, even though it was not policy to pay for shipping, we have at many times.  Whenever there was a Paypal dispute, the answer from the client buying from us from makeuptalk most often is ''I threw it in the trash."  "I gave it to a relative."  They post these things and then  Paypal sees these posts and one was even won in less than a day in favor of Red Carpet Box.  This is not bragging, it just isn't sensible.   We have very much upgraded our business, learning in the process, looking for expiration dates and  we still love very much what we do.  We are improving our services minute by minute.   Zadidoll,  I would like to say I am apologetic and to all of makeuptalk whom with it did not go well in the beginning or even now.  I am forgiving, no longer want this sort of drama associated with my company.  If you would like to contact me, I'll send you a gratis February bag if you can accept my apologies. If you need a personal copy of my papers, I will do that, too.  I do hope we can shake hands and be comfortable with one another, even benefiting one another.  I am about to do a special fundraiser through RCB and I'd love to have you involved.  You  having a bag in your hand is the only way you can fully know what lately I have done for Red Carpet Box.  If there is anything else I can do for you, please let me know.  I know I cannot post on the MUT forum, but if there is anything also I could do for your moderators, please let me know.  Red Carpet Box is still working on their new website, as well.  Best wishes.


 Wow. What a wackadoodle!. She's really really bad at sucking up, if that's what she's trying to do


----------



## bluepearl (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm just wondering what results on her NAME she found so injurious that she felt the desire to take Google on? I'm guessing once they catch up to the backlog, they may change their minds, they're not the cavers that, say, Yahoo! is, generally speaking.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 29, 2013)

Why is she STILL so obsessed with MUT and Zadi. This topic hasn't even been *that* buzzing lately (as opposed to how it was months ago) because it's just the same old same old yard sale box crap so now we're usually just like "oh" and move on. It seems like once every few months she comes out of the woodwork making a long stream of consciousness post about her cancer, about how MUT only allows paid freedom of speech, about how she buys from wholesalers, etc.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 29, 2013)

> Why is she STILL so obsessed with MUT and Zadi. This topic hasn't even been *that* buzzing lately (as opposed to how it was months ago) because it's just the same old same old yard sale box crap so now we're usually just like "oh" and move on. It seems like once every few months she comes out of the woodwork making a long stream of consciousness post about her cancer, about how MUT only allows paid freedom of speech, about how she buys from wholesalers, etc.


 That post is from more than a month ago, so I'm not sure why it's suddenly being posted now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That post is from more than a month ago, so I'm not sure why it's suddenly being posted now.


 hah, you're right. Idk why either because it wasn't bumped to the top of the facebook page or anything.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

I haven't visited RCB's facebook in a while, primarily because I'm uncomfortable with the way the business is run. On a whim, I checked it out to see if it still existed, and still find it pretty bizarre. It looks like they've revamped a little, or are trying to. It sounds like she's discontinuing the purses, and is now offering some actual subscription options. A couple of things jumped out at me. There's a product she's putting into the box, a MAC lipstick. There's some question to its authenticity (IMO it's a no brainer that it's fake due to MAC keeping a tight grip on their distribution since they are often counterfeited) because there's no label, so she asked via facebook if her clients wanted her to include it. There was a handful of those who said they didn't have a problem with it, with somehow turned into a " the majority do want them." Anyway, most of these customers are aware of this company sending discontinued products and seem to not care, so more power to them. What I found really off putting was that she decided to include the lipstick as a  free gift, but with the caveat that they have to agree to not say anything bad about the item on FB or anywhere else, or hold RCB liable for any dissatisfaction with the lipstick. Like...whaaaa?

In addition, I really don't like all the references to her out of pocket cost for her supplies. I think it's tacky for any business to mention things like that. There's also a lack of consistency in her offerings. Assorted bags at different price points, charity packages, raffle tickets to encourage donations, an option to add a bag at an additional cost, random purses for sale, etc. It's confusing, and makes her page look cluttered.

I actually think the founder is nice and has good intentions. It's clear that she's trying, but essentially, I just feel like she's not great at this.




I also think several of her fans comment only to increase their chances of getting free stuff. Which happens with any company, so that's not really surprising. People flock towards freebies.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 31, 2013)

The fake Mac makeup is disturbing. I just read how she spun the story, and believe it or not, customers are falling for it!  This is illegal (distributing counterfeit makeup).  I noticed that every time the owner knowingly distributes crappy products, she markets them as "free gift" as a ploy to keep customers from complaining. Who's going to complain over a "free" gift, right?



> Red Carpet Box Everyone! We have a special solution to this issue! We are gifting THESE lipsticks for FREE but you must sign on FB on our latest post to hold us harmless and not compromise our business or our ability to donate funds! It is a miracle and we prayed, [redacted per request] was my angel to this company and to our survivors of CANCER! Like Â· Reply Â· Friday at 6:44pm
> 
> Another interesting thing I came across on her fb- peculiar, I should say: she always feels the need to id her spouse w/ his "occupation". For example, "businessman husband" and "physician husband". Phoney-baloney and unpro!   mod note: name from FB post removed per request of that person.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

She's offering Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C? They have a ZERO tolerance for their products to be distributed outside of their company or authorized companies (Macy's, Belk and I want to say Nordstrom). There was (or is, could be still around under a different name) on FB that sold "replica" (aka fake) Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and of course Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C had that FB wall shut down once it was reported to them. Her offering Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C be it real or counterfeit could cause her more problems than those of us on MUT who merely complain about what she does. If someone reports it to Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C they'll look into it and force her not to distribute it or they'll go to FB and get her wall shut down. Like I said, they have a zero tolerance for it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

> She's offering Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C? They have a ZERO tolerance for their products to be distributed outside of their company or authorized companies (Macy's, Belk and I want to say Nordstrom).


 I think they're even picky about which stores within a chain that they will sell at: Nordstrom is the primary store for MAC in the Seattle and Portland areas. Unless it's changed in the Seattle area since I moved away a few years ago, I know of *one* Macy's in both areas that carries MAC: the one at Redmond Town Center in Redmond, aka the home of Microsoft. There is (or at least was, as of October 2008) no Nordstrom in Redmond. None of the Macy's stores in any mall/area (downtown stores in both cities are not in malls) carry MAC, but we're practically infested with Nordstrom, so we're definitely not MAC deprived.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Looks at store locator on Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C's site Nordstrom is definitely the place on the west side of the state to get Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C while on the east side it's Nordstrom and Macy's.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 31, 2013)

I wasn't around months ago when this thread was really active, but I did read through a lot of the posts. Sheesh, this "business" is really shady, and it seems like some people are still getting drawn in somehow.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Well there will always be someone interested in these types of subscriptions. As I mentioned above there was a group on Facebook that strictly was for the purpose to sell counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and the people KNEW up front they were buying counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C shut the group down and they reopened, that happened at least three times to my knowledge and they're possibly up again.

I think it's stupid because you're not buying Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C, you're not buying anything remotely close to Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and you really can't brag to friends that it IS Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C that you're using because you're not. On top of all that you're putting yourself at risk for lead poisoning or something else like an infection because you don't know what's really in it. If I want Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C I'll go to my local Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C store at the mall or order it from Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and if they're sold out of an exclusive or limited edition color then so be it, I can live without it.

I just don't get those types of people who rather have fake then real. It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 31, 2013)

In case anyone is interested, here is the "disclaimer" she put up. No doubt her businessman husband advised her- it just screams professional:

OKAY! We have heard and listened! The Majority DO want these mysterious MAC lipsticks so I am GIFTING you them for FREE. You will get FOUR full sized items but you MUST SIGN this post and hold us not liable for any dissatisfaction, your feelings on the lipsticks must be withheld from this FB page, please do not double speak here and then find something else to the effect that I did not offer you a substitute gift or ANY negative things regarding the FREE GIFT.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, that's the bit that I found more alarming than the lipstick itself. I don't really have any interest in reporting her, but just seeing that disclaimer makes me wonder why people aren't questioning that. If any other company pulled that, I'd definitely rethink buying from them. I really don't think she has many customers, and those that do buy aren't that picky, or already know the owner and are just supporting her venture. That's the only way I can make sense out of it.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 31, 2013)

This makes me think of prosecutions for receiving stolen goods. As a consumer, setting aside the health issues, I would be worried that this might leave *me* vulnerable as a potential investigation target. There's something weird and off-putting about the way so many things are put up for subscriber vote that really should not be in a business situation. This is merely one of those things.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 31, 2013)

I also really don't like how nasty the owner and her friends are, especially if people question or speak out against her business practices. It makes people afraid to speak out or warn others, so maybe unsuspecting people are being taken by her. I'm sure they wise up pretty quickly (a fake bag with another fake brand label taped over it? Really??) but then they have to go through either losing their money or trying to win a paypal dispute. I love trying out sub boxes, but stories like this make me really hesitant to try new ones until they have been thoroughly tested by other people. Making people sign a facebook post as some kind of consent really doesn't hold any legal weight either. Distributing counterfeit products is still illegal.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone is interested, here is the "disclaimer" she put up. No doubt her businessman husband advised her- it just screams professional:
> 
> OKAY! We have heard and listened! The Majority DO want these mysterious MAC lipsticks so I am GIFTING you them for FREE. You will get FOUR full sized items but you MUST SIGN this post and hold us not liable for any dissatisfaction, your feelings on the lipsticks must be withheld from this FB page, please do not double speak here and then find something else to the effect that I did not offer you a substitute gift or ANY negative things regarding the FREE GIFT.


 She should *NOT* be sending out _*ANY*_ Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. Counterfeit or legitimate she is *NOT* authorized to distribute it. If she were an individual person giving her friends Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C as gifts that's totally different but she's a business selling products and including Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. It doesn't matter if it's a "gift" because it's not as it's an incentive for people to buy her box of stuff. Furthermore, Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C does not wholesale products to people, even those with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C Pro card have a stipulation on the back of the card that we can't resale the products and Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C only distributes their products at wholesale costs to those they do business with - Macy's, Nordstrom, Belk (these are the companies I know of and which are listed on the Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C website, I think Dillards is one of their authorized sellers).

Patty, my advise is NOT to distribute it as a gift or even sell it. Seriously, messing with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products will be nothing but trouble if and when reported to Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C because someone WILL report you. If it's purchased through a "third party vendor" it's going to be counterfeit and THAT is Federal offense. Seriously, don't mess with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone is interested, here is the "disclaimer" she put up. No doubt her businessman husband advised her- it just screams professional:
> 
> OKAY! We have heard and listened! The Majority DO want these mysterious MAC lipsticks so I am GIFTING you them for FREE. You will get FOUR full sized items but you MUST SIGN this post and hold us not liable for any dissatisfaction, your feelings on the lipsticks must be withheld from this FB page, please do not double speak here and then find something else to the effect that I did not offer you a substitute gift or ANY negative things regarding the FREE GIFT.


 I can't believe how incredibly sketchy this sounds.

Its like I can just see the red flags waiving from hundreds of miles away. What a scammer.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

heh, via RCB's facebook, i love how she blames her bad business managing on others.

Quote: Dear Clients: We are sorry to inform you that because a certain forum member(s), and their forum, that have taken actions to report us, to impress upon our clients to take action against us, and report us to numerous agencies including MAC, we MUST inform you that we cannot/will not send out the MAC lipsticks whether they have been purchased from a reputable wholesaler or not. This particular giveaway gift was meant for good intentions and to bring a renewed beginning; starting with Charity. Your substitution gift exceeds the lipsticks value. If you have any questions and would like immediate assistance, even today, please contact us for the FASTEST service on FB mail ONLY and we will provide a CS help line.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok reading that made me curious to what else she wrote on her wall. The funny thing is NO ONE has reported her, least not yet to my knowledge. It's good that's she not going to distribute it since she seems to knows the lipsticks are fake. Like I wrote above, don't mess with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C because they do go after people who sell and distribute counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. Once made aware of a company selling or distributing their products they'll keep an eye on that company for a very long time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Mar 31, 2013)

> Ok reading that made me curious to what else she wrote on her wall. The funny thing is NO ONE has reported her, least not yet to my knowledge. It's good that's she not going to distribute it since she seems to knows the lipsticks are fake. Like I wrote above, don't mess with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C because they do go after people who sell and distribute counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. Once made aware of a company selling or distributing their products they'll keep an eye on that company for a very long time.


 She probably still stalks this site or has an accomplice who does. Seriously, though, she had to know someone would report her if she followed through. As for her customers... this is why consumers are duped all the time. Uninformed or just don't care, they blindly buy something, despite questioning authenticity because they want a "deal." Give me the real stuff any day, at least I won't wonder what crap is going on my skin or in my body...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok reading that made me curious to what else she wrote on her wall. The funny thing is NO ONE has reported her, least not yet to my knowledge. It's good that's she not going to distribute it since she seems to knows the lipsticks are fake. Like I wrote above, don't mess with Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C because they do go after people who sell and distribute counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C. Once made aware of a company selling or distributing their products they'll keep an eye on that company for a very long time.


 Yeah I haven't seen anyone flat out say anything about reporting, just that there are things that can happen if one is reported. She's probably reading this topic though and is trying to save her skin.


----------



## Meahlea (Mar 31, 2013)

Even if someone did report her already, surely even MAC doesn't work on Easter Sunday.


----------



## ashleyanner (Mar 31, 2013)

She probably realized it was a dumb move on her part and is using this thread as her scapegoat/excuse. Whatever, those ladies who were going to receive those lipsticks are better off anyways....there's no telling what they would have been slathering on their lips.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

I do have to give her kudos for NOT sending it out, if she indeed does not send it out. But is she getting the stuff from the same "3rd party vendor" as the rest of her products? If so that would make me question the authenticity of the other products she's sending out because if the third party vendors sells counterfeit Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products then it's highly possible the rest are counterfeit as well.

I just don't get why she doesn't just ink out deals with companies DIRECTLY. Birchbox does it, Ipsy does it, Beauty Army does it. I know of at least 1,500 big name brands so why not directly work with those companies versus buying from some sketchy 3rd party vendor that most likely is selling counterfeit products? Best way to make contacts is to GO to the trade shows (not IMATS but the big name ones open to buyers and pro only) as a buyer and set up meetings to purchase product directly from the company or work out deals with those companies to distribute their products. This is how legitimate companies go about things.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 31, 2013)

edited kawaii posted it XD


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Good intentions or not, Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C is very tight on who distributes their products. As I mentioned before, even those with Pro Cards are highly restricted on how we can use our cards. From Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C Pro website:

https://www.maccosmetics.com/macpro/cms/functional/terms.tmpl *2. Products and Services for Personal Use *   The products and services available on the Site, and any samples thereof we may provide to you, are for personal use only. *You may not sell or resell any of the services or samples thereof, you receive from us.* We reserve the right, with or without notice, to cancel or reduce the quantity of any order to be filled or products or services to be provided to you that we believe, in our sole discretion, may result in the violation of our Terms and Conditions.

Even "public" Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C site it states this:

http://www.maccosmetics.com/cms/customer_service/terms.tmpl *2. Products and Services for Personal Use* The products and services available on the Site, and any samples thereof we may provide to you, are for personal use only. *You may not sell or resell any of the services or samples thereof, you receive from us.* We reserve the right, with or without notice, to cancel or reduce the quantity of any order to be filled or products or services to be provided to you that we believe, in our sole discretion, may result in the violation of our Terms and Conditions.

So technically even products you buy full price from them cannot be sold or resold per their terms of use. Any 3rd party vendors she's buying from is illegally selling Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C and her distributing it is still illegal. If it's counterfeit even more so on both her part and the 3rd party vendors' part. She's aware now - obviously by her post mentioning us - that the Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C products she was offering could not be distributed and are most likely counterfeit.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Mar 31, 2013)

"Red Carpet Box {redacted}--We cannot even answer for ourselves on this forum without paying a fee. That is more regrettable that we cannot even defend our positions without a fee. Only our clients or certain people on this page may post as long as they are not employees of our company. It was most imperative that the donations came first (Sheila and Jordan) and swallow any sourness that may come about. We have offered to gift every moderator on the forum a free gift box and it was denied also. This is our only outlet to express ourselves, on our FB page. Nothing offensive or bad will be said about the main administrator of her page or her forum. We only want peace. We started this as I myself became ill (am ill) and needed something desperately to put my energies into, to stop the hurt of my husband dying from cancer (you never forget that kind of hurt after a loss from cancer). When I met Sheila and then heard about Jordan, I knew my real cause was to create a place where clients get a little bit of pampering in their mailbox while helping others heals my own heart. Thank you for your feedback to Red Carpet Box. Hope your weekend is bright!"

She is full of it!  Her reasons for starting the co. keep changing. She didn't hear abt Jordan until after she started rcb. Fairly recently, I might add. Also, isn't she married to a businessman?  And she is passively aggressively encouraging her customers to come post on mut, rather than to come here and address things as herself!  She needs to grow up, be a woman, and address these concerns on her own if she's so worried abt what is said here. Funny how she is the only person in the world who has to pay loads of $ to post on this free forum.  So sick of her portraying herself as a poor, innocent, victim. 

I'm glad she is not sending out the fake Mac, regardless.  She doesn't seem to understand that even if it is a "gift", it isn't allowed, per Mac's terms that zadi referenced. 

Furthermore, I don't think anyone has reported her to Mac- she is using that as another example of her "persecution"

finally, she should be a little more upbeat on her fb page. Her attitude is too downtrodden, and the overall vibe is very woe-is-me.  Try to look at the bright side of things and portray a more positive attitude.

(Sorry, had to remove the full name of the person on FB.)


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow this actually has me a little irritated. How can she blame us as a forum for her not being able to commit a felony? By all means, sell that "mac" lipstick. Or "gift" it I mean. I have no problem with her trying to start a business. Or donate to cancer funds. I have a HUGE issue with her blaming others for her not being able to do something that is AGAINST THE LAW!! If you want to start a business you need to LEARN what is allowed and what is not. Had I never heard of her company before and I stumbled across that post, I would have told her what she was doing was illegal. I almost want to post to explain that... but I know it wouldn't get anywhere. I would be made to look like some terrible person trying to ruin her business. Sheesh.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Did she just post that about having to pay to post here? I thought we settled that. If not here's the low down on that.

Makeup Talk is a private website that is open for free to the general public. Company owners and representatives must purchase an Insider (advertising) account if they wish to discuss their company and/or products. That stated, there are many company owners and representatives on MUT that are _*not*_ Insiders however they are _*not*_ allowed to discuss or promote their company or company products. They are also not allowed to post reviews on their own companies or products as that violates the Federal Trade Commission rules on public disclosures. It's against FTC rules for anyone to misrepresent a review and could be subject to fines. This is why on TV you see on the bottom of some commercials "actor is compensated" or "actor is not compensated" because you have to disclose that.

Personally, I think the concept she has for her company is a good one, I've stated that before, however the execution of it by purchasing products from a 3rd party vendor has failed. That 3rd party vendor does not have permission to sell or resell certain products - such as Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C - and are potentially selling expired and/or counterfeit products. I've stated before and I'll state it again that the best thing Patty should do is work DIRECTLY with the companies because 1) you're going to get legitimate products and 2) you're going to make more money working directly with the company because you're going to work out some kind of deal like a commission on products sold or promo codes specifically made for that company (almost like an affiliate link).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did she just post that about having to pay to post here? I thought we settled that. If not here's the low down on that.


 yup, she said that in a comment to a facebook fan here:

https://www.facebook.com/redcarpetbox/posts/447931388619181

(in the third comment reply under the 'read more')


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2013)

Well that's just sad, and incorrect on her part.

The fact of the matter is that she was never blackmailed. The other fact is AFTER she made the blackmail accusations on Rip Off reports she approached Huddler Advertising in an attempt to become an Insider. I suggested to the site owner that it would not be in MUT best interest to take her on as an advertiser due to her accusations. Shame, I thought we moved past this but apparently we have not.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well that's just sad, and incorrect on her part.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that she was never blackmailed. The other fact is AFTER she made the blackmail accusations on Rip Off reports she approached Huddler Advertising in an attempt to become an Insider. I suggested to the site owner that it would not be in MUT best interest to take her on as an advertiser due to her accusations. Shame, I thought we moved past this but apparently we have not.


 I really hate how she keeps saying "We have offered to gift every moderator on the forum a free gift box and it was denied also." She's trying to paint herself as very kind and the victim in this situation when really we would be less of a forum for essentially accepting bribes, in my opinion.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree that she's using this forum as an excuse to save her own skin. I doubt anyone's taken any action at all to report her, so that's just a load of crap too. But why even indirectly bring up this forum on her business page? That's just calling more attention to it.

Still, it's the right move to refrain from sending those lipsticks. Although I'm certain many of her clients wouldn't care about authenticity one way or the other, she's doing the right thing as a business. Like meaganola mentioned, there is really no need to take so many polls, and no one needs to know that she's spending larger amounts to get more premium products. I think her intention is to make people feel like they're part of the process, but it comes off more like she's not really sure what she wants to do in the first place. She would look more professional if she made a simpler plan and stuck to it and see if that's successful first.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't understand why anyone would want to patronize a company that was so enmeshed in personal drama from the owner. Sheesh.


----------



## bluelion (Mar 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't understand why anyone would want to patronize a company that was so enmeshed in personal drama from the owner. Sheesh.


I agree, but considering she only has 30 slots available for her current box, I don't think she really has that many customers. I think she would do better if she put a moratorium on her super-lengthy posts. I appreciate a business that can keep things concise and efficient, and just overall maintain their composure when faced with criticism.


----------



## kitnmitns (Mar 31, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## bluelion (Apr 1, 2013)

Man. I don't know what to say. I don't really care enough to want to see RCB fail in any way. Maybe a few do, but to generalize that every poster here is holding up a torch and pitchfork is ridiculous. I think several people here have offered perfectly valid criticisms as well as solid solutions or suggestions to improve things. I don't think anyone is expecting freebies, nor excessive value for their money. While I'm still not interested in becoming a customer, I thought it was a good move to revamp her company. Do i still think it's overpriced? Yes. But that's entirely subjective.

Perhaps the reason why a few people come here to talk about any problems or negative experiences about a box is because such comments on her facebook page were deleted in the past. No one has been attacked for liking the service. I think it's great if people have been happy with them. We're all free here to discuss all facets of the company, good or bad. Granted, I'm not crazy about the personal attacks and gossip about the owner, and have tried to steer clear of that. But it comes with the territory for any business.

If they are so confident in this "electronic waiver," and stand behind their product, I don't see why this forum should prevent them from sending whatever the heck they want. I've stated a few times that I don't think many of her clients care about things like authenticity or discontinued items. She's found a niche market, and that's fine. But it's a public company, and people who aren't so thrilled with that aspect have a right to discuss it here, whether they're customers or not. That's what a forum is for!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man. I don't know what to say. I don't really care enough to want to see RCB fail in any way. Maybe a few do, but to generalize that every poster here is holding up a torch and pitchfork is ridiculous. I think several people here have offered perfectly valid criticisms as well as solid solutions or suggestions to improve things. I don't think anyone is expecting freebies, nor excessive value for their money. While I'm still not interested in becoming a customer, I thought it was a good move to revamp her company. Do i still think it's overpriced? Yes. But that's entirely subjective.
> 
> ...


 I didn't bother watching the video and judging by your post it's a defense for RCB and one against MUT. People will believe what they want to believe and in my opinion a person should do their own homework and not trust anything told to them be it from either side of the fence.

The electronic waiver on Facebook is irrelevant since RCB has to abide by Facebook's terms and conditions. It is not a binding contract by any means so I don't see how she try to "enforce" it when she knowingly sends out expired or counterfeit products. She knows she's not authorized by Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C to send out legitimate products and knows sending out counterfeit products happens to be a Federal offense so no "waiver" she has her customers agree to will not hold her liable.

I do agree with you that she found a niche market but unfortunately there are some who buy unaware and end up scammed.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 1, 2013)

This is apparently what they are giving out in the March Box

http://makeup.about.com/b/2010/11/05/trina-turk-clinique-gwp-at-nordstrom.htm

I think she has many misconceptions about the people here as a community. Just look at how supportive and excited the posts were in the beginning. So many people here were willing to take a chance on a new small business. It's only after their disappointment in the expired products they received and the horrible response from the company that people began to realize this wasn't a service they would recommend to anyone. I even think that the whole thing would have largely gone away if she hadn't of sent an army of people into this thread to antagonize people. Again, I came to this thread late in the game, but it was still very shocking for me to see someone running their business this way. I'm glad that I've been warned and I wish Patty the best and hope she can learn from her mistakes.


----------



## bluelion (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh no, for the record, my post wasn't really in response to the video so much as her comment on facebook, though I did watch it. I actually liked that her review was just a pretty straightforward itemized list of contents. She didn't bring up anything else.

It sucks that people might feel scammed if they don't do their research, but I agree, at least there's enough information on both sides for those who bother to check it out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 1, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if this Trina Turk package came out in 2010, isn't that mascara WAY past expired???


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wait, did she say her HUSBAND has cancer now? And she needed an outlet? Um, if I remember correctly, she stated that SHE had cancer and a brain tumor, she started the business because she needed a work at home job, and she got the idea after getting screwed by Look Bag.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 1, 2013)

I may be wrong, but what I got from the multiple personal posts was that she had a physician husband who passed away from cancer and she is remarried to businessman husband. I am not sure though as most of those posts are very random and unclear.


----------



## QueenG (Apr 1, 2013)

I thought some smileys would demonstrate best how I feel abiut this company:

Counterfeit MAC?!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 1, 2013)

Very dishonest company.  The owner cannot keep track of the stories she has spun. She sometimes claims to be the mother of 7. Other times, she says she has 6. It just varies, but lately she has stuck more to number 6. " I have seven children and a husband and I am trying my best to make a decent living and to pay my medical bills."

i didn't realize she only had 30 subscribers.  This explains why there isn't a huge outcry over the expired or counterfeit cosmetics. Her fan page number always leads me to believe she has way more subs than she does.  I truly hope she sends the Jordan family something after she has involved them. I have a feeling she will blame someone on mut for not following thru though. She seems to be setting the stage.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope she doesn't use us not to send the money.


----------



## Honicakes (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope she doesn't use us not to send the money.


 Same here - that would be so sad :-(

I really am stunned that somehow this company/lady has managed to stay under the radar this long selling counterfeit goods.  

I do feel terrible for the people who get scammed.  But, my grama always said - buyer beware.  If they aren't doing their homework before shopping with this (or any) company then the onus of responsibility is on them.  

We can't save everyone :-/


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it is because the company is so small. She had 50 or more subs at one point. She is down to 30 or fewer. Many of those are friends or admirers. That will fade eventually.


----------



## mhammill (Apr 2, 2013)

Believe it or not, I've seen worse in the horse industry.  There is one person who even died and came back to life.  Honestly if I didn't see you post this person's name I'd think we were talking about the same individual, down to the grammar and syntax.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone seen the latest post? Apparently she's been admitted to the hospital and a very specialist is being flown in to see her. People really fall for this ish??


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, I can't believe this sub is in business. I just checked out their fb and found this especially hilarious: "Whether things are authentic or not, if its good quality product, who really cares about the name tag? People are really that superficial? Makes them even more sad." So I guess if you are upset about getting counterfeit makeup, it's bc you are superficial, lmao.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone actually posted that?! It's not about being superficial it's about being legal or illegal. Counterfeit products typically support illegal activity. If you support counterfeit products then in my book you support criminals.


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol, I can't believe this sub is in business. I just checked out their fb and found this especially hilarious:
> 
> "Whether things are authentic or not, if its good quality product, who really cares about the name tag? People are really that superficial? Makes them even more sad."
> ...


 I think she's completely missing the point about it being "about the name"...more like it's about knowing what the ingredients are, and what you are actually purchasing!

I had no idea WHY counterfeit makeup was so bad, until I was reading about the lead content, and that they literally will take anything and make it into "makeup".....who wants to risk putting that on your skin?

It makes me think of this book I read, that's  from the timeframe of when the FDA was formed. It was talking about how before the FDA, people were starting businesses making fake food products...they would boil sawdust and put in chemicals and food dye and call it "apple jelly". Things that said they had fruit in it just had weird concoctions of sawdust/dye/flavors/chemicals in them to appear like food. It just so sooooo disgusting to read about that, and made me realize that people will do anything to make things cheaply and make a profit.

That's exactly what the fake makeup is like....it's just a bunch of crap thrown together to trick people, and lord knows what is in there!

To willingly give those products to people, and then chastise them for being "superficial" is absolutely irresponsible and ridiculous.

It's not superficial to be an educated consumer, and to not look out for others is wrong.

 someone who owns a business should make it a point to educate themselves as much as possible so that they can in turn protect their customer base from harm.

Any business that refuses to do so, or who makes fun of people who choose to, is not anyone whom I would ever do business with.

Also, not to be rude here, but most people I know who have had cancer/know someone who has had cancer, make it a point to be as careful as possible about what chemicals they put into their bodies.

To peddle cosmetics that most likely have carcinogens and lead in them also seems to just not jive with that to me.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm annoyed enough with that idiot to have a response, but I don't feel like posting on the Facebook page.  If anyone wants to steal this and post it, don't bother considering it "stealing" because I'm freely putting it out there for anyone to claim as their own:



> True, quality is important -- but that's pretty much THE ENTIRE POINT here.  If something is counterfeit, there's no way of guaranteeing the quality.  If Shady Supplier is lying about the brand, what in the world makes you think they're definitely not lying about the ingredients?  The label doesn't matter to me (see my quickly-growing essence collection, not to mention Starlooks, a relatively unknown brand with pretty much no name recognition but *extremely* solid products) but quality is, and that's why authenticity is crucial in makeup:  It's an assurance that something isn't going to, say, BLIND YOU WITH CHEMICALS IN YOUR EYES WHEN YOUR EYESHADOW MIGRATES.  Also, I find it hilarious and somewhat ironic that "superficial" is being thrown out here as a criticism when talking about MAKEUP, which is pretty much ALL ABOUT THE SUPERFICIAL.  Hell, yeah, I'm superficial.  I'm superficial enough to not want to accidentally ruin my skin with unknown and questionable ingredients.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 7, 2013)

What is extra silly about the "it doesn't matter if it is counterfeit" argument is that the individual who posted that does RCB box reviews and (my perception) always seems to emphasize the brands as a selling point. If the brand is immaterial, why mention it, much less emphasize it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone actually posted that?! It's not about being superficial it's about being legal or illegal. Counterfeit products typically support illegal activity. If you support counterfeit products then in my book you support criminals.


 Yup, it was the lovely toylady amanda too, nonetheless. Funny that we're the superficial ones and not the people buying some mystery makeup just because it says "MAC" on it.


----------



## MaiteS (Apr 7, 2013)

holy crap - i just read all 43 pages. this is the biggest cluster mess ever.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup, it was the lovely toylady amanda too, nonetheless. Funny that we're the superficial ones and not the people buying some mystery makeup just because it says "MAC" on it.


OH, not HER! She is creepy. Hey, what happened to Patricia's VP of marketing?


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh geez....now she has super rare auto immune disease.


----------



## MommaB (Apr 8, 2013)

She has Sjorgens? That is an auto immume disease that causes dry eyes and dry mouth which ciuld lead into RA and lupus...I have lupus and have never spent a day in the hospital! And sjorgens doesn't cause seizures like she is claiming!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm not going to speculate on her medical condition, if she has one, but Google is a person's friend to look up the symptoms of it. I personally feel that if you run a business then you should leave your personal life just that, personal. It shouldn't be for anyone to speculate or comment on because it's personal but when a person puts that kind of info out that's exactly what happens.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 8, 2013)

I completely agree. You shouldn't be bringing your issues into a business, unless say you are raising money for a cause and happen to say "Raising money for diabetes foundation. I myself suffer from this... it's a great cause" bla bla that type of thing. The constant in depth talk of how she is sick with this and that just makes me very uncomfortable. It's so sad because deep down I realize I am watching because I WANT to see her dig herself out. I want to root for the underdog... but she keeps getting worse and worse. It's just sad.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree. You shouldn't be bringing your issues into a business, unless say you are raising money for a cause and happen to say "Raising money for diabetes foundation. I myself suffer from this... it's a great cause" bla bla that type of thing. The constant in depth talk of how she is sick with this and that just makes me very uncomfortable. It's so sad because deep down I realize I am watching because I WANT to see her dig herself out. I want to root for the underdog... but she keeps getting worse and worse. It's just sad.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MommaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> She has Sjorgens? That is an auto immume disease that causes dry eyes and dry mouth which ciuld lead into RA and lupus...I have lupus and have never spent a day in the hospital! And sjorgens doesn't cause seizures like she is claiming!


 I have lupus and have never spent a day in the hospital either. She's so full of it. I feel sorry for anyone falling for her scam.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 9, 2013)

My mom has it. It does not cause seizures. I asked her.



> Originally Posted by *MommaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She has Sjorgens? That is an auto immume disease that causes dry eyes and dry mouth which ciuld lead into RA and lupus...I have lupus and have never spent a day in the hospital! And sjorgens doesn't cause seizures like she is claiming!


----------



## QueenG (Apr 9, 2013)

And the new lows keep coming. Keep your personal life out of your business!!!!!! Why is this so hard for this woman?


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 9, 2013)

I work with someone who is a major hypochondriac. She always has a headache, cold, sore throat, mono, hypoglycemic, bumps and lumps, carpel tunnel, you name it she has it. She actually has a bad anxiety disorder but refuses treatment for that! Ugh. Anyway she came to work a few weeks ago with a new syndrome. She looked it up online and "it explains everything that is wrong with her" and she was going to get diagnosed. When she told me its name I actually LOL because I was diagnosed with the syndrome like, a week earlier and it was NOTHING like what she was saying it was. It's basically a benign condition that causes elevated bilirubin levels. Wow. I should have let her go "get diagnosed".


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like someone has munchausen. I wonder if her customers (new ones in particular) are starting to smell a rat. Surely, it has to feel "off" or that something isn't right.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 9, 2013)

> Sounds like someone has munchausen. I wonder if her customers (new ones in particular) are starting to smell a rat. Surely, it has to feel "off" or that something isn't right.


 Another vote for Munchausen over here. I am having serious flashbacks to that time when there was a rash of "teen deaths" that turned out to be completely faked online, down to the existence of the teenager. I will be surprised if the current bags go out and shocked if it goes another month.


----------



## DiorAdora (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't see how anyone would wanna purchase anything from a company setup like this. When I look to purchase products I am looking for professional , on time, information safe company. This has been a non stop soap op on diseases on and on of causes and charity. I can't even count this as a box sub in my mind anymore.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 10, 2013)

I wonder if the donated money actually goes to the charity. I'm not trying to make any accusations or start speculation, but it seems like a shady and mismanaged company. I don't know what they are doing though, maybe they have a PayPal or something so that the donations go straight to the recipients.


----------



## Christyo (Apr 11, 2013)

The donations are through Paypal, I know this as I was one of the people to donate. I'm also one of the new "customers" , I really wanted to give this box a chance but now I don't know what to think. I had not really heard to much about the company until I sighned up for MUT recently, now I know that there have been problems in the past. It makes me a little uneasy. I will let you all know whats in the box when I get it as I did get a tracking # yesturday.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Christyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The donations are through Paypal, I know this as I was one of the people to donate. I'm also one of the new "customers" , I really wanted to give this box a chance but now I don't know what to think. I had not really heard to much about the company until I sighned up for MUT recently, now I know that there have been problems in the past. It makes me a little uneasy. I will let you all know whats in the box when I get it as I did get a tracking # yesturday.


 Thank you for taking this the way it is and not us being  "haters" lol this thread is here for people like you, that don't know all that much about what has happened to the company. (please don't take this the wrong way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Christyo (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol I always try to keep a open mind about pretty much anything. I'm sure that's what this forum is here for.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2013)

Regarding the donations... Wasn't Patty raising the money to donate to the American Cancer Society? Has she done so or is she using MUT as an excuse not to? Has anyone checked up on that? She she had people donate via Paypal obviously they would have a record of those donations and if she donated that money raised to the ACS. Anyone know or has looked into that?


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't, but I've seen varying statements regarding the little girl. The first was announcing she planned to give them $, then she said she didn't make enough $ on her subscriptions, however she would be donating a $100 gc of her own $. Then, she stopped talking abt that, and vaguely mentioned "helping out" the little girl's fam by donating clothing. I'm not sure if she did wind up giving them anything of monetary value because she said mut foiled her Mac plans, which caused her to lose out on $ that was intended for charities.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 11, 2013)

I believe there are some problems (generally, not necessarily in this particular situation) if you don't have a PayPal account set up solely and specifically for donations (a local company ran into this problem when they tried to collect donations for something through their own PayPal account), so this could get interesting.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think  paypal  will release funds that are raised for charities unless that business is registered as a nonprofit. Raising a buttload of money quickly through paypal raises red flags and your account can be put under review with the funds sitting in limbo until paypal comes to a resolution. It was all over their FB page last year when regretsy was raising money for needy families around Christmas time and had trouble accessing the money.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 12, 2013)

So if Paypal got wind of this they can investigate and freeze her account? Honestly, here's my opinion. What she should have done was put up a notice on her site or FB wall requesting people send DIRECTLY to the American Cancer Society the money in ____ name. This will 1) give those donating money a tax write off and 2) no money goes into Patty's hands so she can't be accused of stealing money for her own gain which I'm not saying she's doing however with the donations in her own hands she puts herself in that position of being accused.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Zadi- That's a good question, unfortunately I'm unsure about the answer. Their FB wall is pretty active, so you would probably get a response fairly quickly if you asked there.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 12, 2013)

I think if you advertise something as being for a charity and not follow through, it's some sort of charity fraud. Not only is it unmoral but it's against the law. If you received even a PENNY for that charity, it needs to go to that charity. Doesn't matter if she didn't make enough money or if someone outed her. There are several aspects too I think she would have to follow being a "business" and collecting for a charity. It is not the same as us giving $5 here and there at Wal Mart or IHOP when they're asking for donations.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 12, 2013)

I just went to her facebook page for the first time in a LONG time and I can't even get past one post. Her posts are so long winded.. Get to the point.

And I would be MORTIFIED to tell my customers/any customers all this business. How embarrassing. I completely understand that people go through things in life and they want to keep their clientele up to base but there are boundaries and many TMI red flags. WHY!?


----------



## MommaB (Apr 12, 2013)

> I have lupus and have never spent a day in the hospital either. She's so full of it. I feel sorry for anyone falling for her scam.


I agree! She is a big scam!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh, I really do hope for her sake that she was smart about this charity thing! I think she does mean well but lacks, well...business sense? And I mean that the nicest way possible - or at least the least mean way!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 14, 2013)

If she really has a "successful businessman" husband then perhaps she should ask him for advice.

Unless, of course, his "successful business" is as shady as Red Carpet seems to be.


----------



## Christyo (Apr 15, 2013)

I did get my Red Carpet Box Friday and it was full of products,No lipstick like she said. It had 3 nail polishes 2or3 cream eyeshadows some hair product a cute makeup bag and a watch, little pearl earrings and a candle that is also body oil when melted. Everything looks new and all brands that I've used or know about.I will put a pick up as soon as I get a minute.


----------



## Scoochie27 (Apr 15, 2013)

You can count on that!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 19, 2013)

"Red Carpet Box Tammy --We did respond to your question in your other thread and we are very sorry for the confusion and edited our website as soon as it was pointed out to us there was the verification thread to sign still. There is no verification post that you have to sign to donate. There was a verification post for a free gift that was supposed to be MAC lipstick, then a forum threatened actions against us if we gifted this MAC so we substituted your gift for your timepiece in your box as the substitute for your free gift. The watch you received in your box is the substitute gift for the MAC. We wanted to launch with MAC for a free gift in the spirit of celebration for our new boxes but we were unable to do so due to the forum reporting us to MAC and impressing upon our clients to take actions against us. There is nothing that has to be signed. Your free gift was already in your box and we hope that you enjoy it. One piece of quality jewelry is going to be in the new boxes each month. We have enjoyed buying from a jeweler who hand makes and also has stock of quality he doesn't hand make but wholesales also. We hope you enjoy our new program. We apologize for the confusion." Strange. If she is referring to mut, she is really nuts. I didn't realize that pointing out that counterfeit makeup was dangerous meant, "threatening action against" her co. "We needed verification that you were going to be okay with that free gift and that we would be held harmless for gifting you. However, a certain beauty forum had taken action to impress upon our company that if we gifted the MAC (that we purchased from one of our main wholesalers that is American and is honest) they would report us and impressed upon others to take other actions against us as well. We decided as a company that nothing was more important than to keep our cause going and to focus on what was important as a company and to do the right thing for our Clients and our company and the very people we are trying to sponsor, namely, Jordan and Sheila, and gift you a watch in your first subscription box as your free gift for donating. " Why would she be concerned abt being reported if her wholesaler is an "honest American"?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 19, 2013)

*sigh* Why does she not get Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C does NOT allow ANYONE to sell or distribute their products without authorization. Her vendor is NOT among those authorized unless she's buying from Belk, Macy's, Dillard's or other authorized vendors.

Has she addressed the money donations and proved she's donated the money? A few screenshots from her Paypal account showing she donated the money would be helpful on her part.



> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Red Carpet Box Tammy --We did respond to your question in your other thread and we are very sorry for the confusion and edited our website as soon as it was pointed out to us there was the verification thread to sign still. There is no verification post that you have to sign to donate. There was a verification post for a free gift that was supposed to be MAC lipstick, then a forum threatened actions against us if we gifted this MAC so we substituted your gift for your timepiece in your box as the substitute for your free gift. The watch you received in your box is the substitute gift for the MAC. We wanted to launch with MAC for a free gift in the spirit of celebration for our new boxes but we were unable to do so due to the forum reporting us to MAC and impressing upon our clients to take actions against us. There is nothing that has to be signed. Your free gift was already in your box and we hope that you enjoy it. One piece of quality jewelry is going to be in the new boxes each month. We have enjoyed buying from a jeweler who hand makes and also has stock of quality he doesn't hand make but wholesales also. We hope you enjoy our new program. We apologize for the confusion."
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* Why does she not get Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C does NOT allow ANYONE to sell or distribute their products without authorization. Her vendor is NOT among those authorized unless she's buying from Belk, Macy's, Dillard's or other authorized vendors.
> 
> Has she addressed the money donations and proved she's donated the money? A few screenshots from her Paypal account showing she donated the money would be helpful on her part.


 I think she does (maybe to some extent) but just doesn't want to admit it because it's going to make her look bad. Playing innocent "I didn't know these products were fake I just got them from a good old american vendor" is going to make her look much better (in her mind, anyway). Or maybe I'm giving her too much credit.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 19, 2013)

MAC does not sell to wholesalers ever. They don't ever allow their products to be sold wholesale. It doesn't matter if the wholesaler claims they are authentic. They are fake, and that is illegal. This is what I think she does not understand.


----------



## BeachBoheme (Apr 19, 2013)

Holy crap on a bloody cracker! Is this *still* going on? 

I really, truly, honestly would have thought that Karma would have whacked her with the cl00bat by now.  OTOH, she's a true, textbook Narcissist and I really don't see Karma being able to beat THAT out of her with anything less that the Amazonian Rain Forest.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 19, 2013)

> Holy crap on a bloody cracker! Is this *still* going on?  I really, truly, honestly would have thought that Karma would have whacked her with the cl00bat by now.Â  OTOH, she's a true, textbook Narcissist and I really don't see Karma being able to beat THAT out of her with anything less that the Amazonian Rain Forest.


 Yup, very manipulative. Twisting the Mac problem around in a way to deflect blame off of her, and put it on mut. She seems to thrive off of drama, otherwise, she would be professional, and stop mentioning mut "forcing her" to stop Mac and bringing all her charities to a screeching halt.


----------



## EmGee (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "Red Carpet Box Tammy --We did respond to your question in your other thread and we are very sorry for the confusion and edited our website as soon as it was pointed out to us there was the verification thread to sign still. There is no verification post that you have to sign to donate. There was a verification post for a free gift that was supposed to be MAC lipstick, then a forum threatened actions against us if we gifted this MAC so we substituted your gift for your timepiece in your box as the substitute for your free gift. The watch you received in your box is the substitute gift for the MAC. We wanted to launch with MAC for a free gift in the spirit of celebration for our new boxes but we were unable to do so due to the forum reporting us to MAC and impressing upon our clients to take actions against us. There is nothing that has to be signed. Your free gift was already in your box and we hope that you enjoy it. One piece of quality jewelry is going to be in the new boxes each month. *We have enjoyed buying from a jeweler who hand makes and also has stock of quality he doesn't hand make but wholesales also.* We hope you enjoy our new program. We apologize for the confusion."
> 
> Strange. If she is referring to mut, she is really nuts. I didn't realize that pointing out that counterfeit makeup was dangerous meant, "threatening action against" her co.
> ...


What is the point of this info?

She likes to shop at a jeweler who can make handmade things, but he also wholesales other "quality items".

But this watch is not handmade, but comes from someone who can make stuff???


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 21, 2013)

> What is the point of this info? She likes to shop at a jeweler who can make handmade things, but he also wholesales other "quality items". But this watch is not handmade, but comes from someone who can make stuff???


 Yeah I read that too and was like "wtf?!!", it's pointless to try to understand the ramblings of a madwoman.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the point of this info?
> ...


 Ahhh so that's what she meant.

Honestly, I literally didn't understand that sentence at all at first, because without punctuation it made zero sense to me (English isn't my first language).


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 21, 2013)

At least she knows mut is a "forum". I think a lot of men call forums "blogs". My husband has referred to them similarly: "were you on those blogs"? And he clearly is talking abt a forum. Or, "people on those blogs". He hasn't discussed them in yrs (I remember this happening when he was looking for wk). I used to correct him and say, "oh, you mean comments" or "that is a forum, not a blog".


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> At least she knows mut is a "forum". I think a lot of men call forums "blogs". My husband has referred to them similarly: "were you on those blogs"? And he clearly is talking abt a forum. Or, "people on those blogs". He hasn't discussed them in yrs (I remember this happening when he was looking for wk). I used to correct him and say, "oh, you mean comments" or "that is a forum, not a blog".


 I still can't get over that guy. When I told my fiance about the panty fly guy he thought it was hilarious because he has a forum he goes to all the time too and knows i'm always on "that makeup forum."  I guess I'm just used to being with someone who is on the internet as much as I am bahahha.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still can't get over that guy. When I told my fiance about the panty fly guy he thought it was hilarious because he has a forum he goes to all the time too and knows i'm always on "that makeup forum."  I guess I'm just used to being with someone who is on the internet as much as I am bahahha.


 Same here, mine chuckled when I told him about the PantyFly drama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

He said it's crazy that there are still people our age (late 20s, early 30s) out there who still don't know the difference between a forum and a blog. I was very surprised myself, to be honest, because usually guys are more tech and internet savvy than girls. I could see some of my female friends that only ever use Twitter, Facebook and Instagram not knowing the difference, but I don't know a single guy around my age who would call MUT a blog.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 21, 2013)

My husband is OLD, so it makes more sense that he calls it that lol! He's not even on twitter or fb. Patty's comments show how highly she thinks of status. She likes to identify people by their occupation. It sounds so unnatural &amp; obvious: "...SO chic even the dr's wife who owns a med spa asked me if she knew where I got it and I told her I would bring her one and she was totally confused, lol." Unnecessary to identify admirer as a dr.s wife who happens to own a med spa.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the point of this info?
> ...


 Yup I noticed that too, it's like: WTF?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still can't get over that guy. When I told my fiance about the panty fly guy he thought it was hilarious because he has a forum he goes to all the time too and knows i'm always on "that makeup forum."  I guess I'm just used to being with someone who is on the internet as much as I am bahahha.


 lmao bf used to be in car forums all the time, (and guild forums for mmos, so did I) he also gets the concept of a forum and all the forum lingo XD like necroposting and what not


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, mine chuckled when I told him about the PantyFly drama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> He said it's crazy that there are still people our age (late 20s, early 30s) out there who still don't know the difference between a forum and a blog. I was very surprised myself, to be honest, because usually guys are more tech and internet savvy than girls. I could see some of my female friends that only ever use Twitter, Facebook and Instagram not knowing the difference, *but I don't know a single guy around my age who would call MUT a blog.*


 Same, really don't think any of my friends wouldn't know the difference, some might not use forums, but they read blogs and will know the difference XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My husband is OLD, so it makes more sense that he calls it that lol! He's not even on twitter or fb.
> 
> Patty's comments *show how highly she thinks of status.* She likes to identify people by their occupation. It sounds so unnatural &amp; obvious: "...SO chic even the dr's wife who owns a med spa asked me if she knew where I got it and I told her I would bring her one and she was totally confused, lol."
> ...


 I hate ppl like that -.-' it bugs me so much


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm old school and even then I'm still a "baby" compared to those who pre-date how long I've been online. I come form the days when there were no forums, no blogs and when AOL was in it's infancy, there was still Compserve before AOL bought it, when it was just HTML and you couldn't even have color text and when forums were known as bulletin boards. BBs are still around with the biggest BB company being VBB. Forums are just an evolution of BBs though in a cleaner and easier to navigate format. I've been online over 16 years now which doesn't seem to be that old but I have friends who go back to being online since the 1980s and used those weird modems you had to put the phone into the cradle (like that one 1980s movie War Games) and even then they're not first generation internet users.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I deserve an award for reading this entire thread. It took me two days and I stayed up until 2 am!!!! Holy cow it's good stuff though. I really can't believe this box is still going. It's unbelievable people are paying for this stuff.

I seriously am more appreciative of all the legit beauty subs now. I have a whole new level of appreciation of them. I've had a few good laughs thinking about BB, ipsy, GB, or SS acting like this owner does, putting out personal information, attacking forum posters, plagerizing, changing the price of the sub every month. It's insane.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm old school and even then I'm still a "baby" compared to those who pre-date how long I've been online. I come form the days when there were no forums, no blogs and when AOL was in it's infancy, there was still Compserve before AOL bought it, when it was just HTML and you couldn't even have color text and when forums were known as bulletin boards. BBs are still around with the biggest BB company being VBB. Forums are just an evolution of BBs though in a cleaner and easier to navigate format. I've been online over 16 years now which doesn't seem to be that old but I have friends who go back to being online since the 1980s and used those weird modems you had to put the phone into the cradle (like that one 1980s movie War Games) and even then they're not first generation internet users.


 Man, I feel old.  My first bulletin board was after the World Wide Web was created but before it was opened up for everyone to use -- and before AOL for anything other than DOS existed and about a month before HTML DTD 1.1 happened.  HTML wasn't really even a thing back then.  That bulletin board was unofficially housed on my university's servers.  It was Unix-based, and you had to use Telnet to access it.  *Everything* was text-based (as far as my hardcore nerd friends -- and these were people who ran the computer labs at a major university -- were concerned, there was no such thing as a website), and standard modems were 2400 baud.  I still remember my friend Brain *freaking out* when he saw my blazing fast new 5600 baud modem.  We had at least progressed to modems in computers rather than cradle modems at that point, although I did have friends who still used the cradle kind since they already had them and weren't willing to spend hundreds of dollars on a new one.  Usenet was a *huge* thing since the web was still such a baby that hardly anyone did anything with because it was still all text-based, and we knew how to use Usenet already.  I don't think I actually went to a website until 1994 or 1995 because they just weren't A Thing back then.  

(But, yeah, compared to by bbs friends, I'm still a baby:  One friend I met on that board was actually working in the computer lab that _War Games_ was filmed in at the time it was filmed.  To this day, we joke that Dale was an extra.  I spent *epic* amounts of time online in that lab fall and winter quarters when I was living in the dorms in college before I got a computer of my own spring quarter since it was a whole block and a half from my dorm, had free printing, and was open 24/7.  Man, I miss the ACC.  And those computer labs in general.  And UWBB.  And, okay, 1992-94 in general.)


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2013)

LOL See you pre-date me by a few years but not by much because my first computer had a 2400 baud modem! LOL The "good ol' days". LOL


----------



## tulosai (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same, really don't think any of my friends wouldn't know the difference, some might not use forums, but they read blogs and will know the difference XD


 This.  My bf gives me a hard time about my forums sometimes and says they are sucking my life away (probable true, but given all the time he spends on reddit I have a hard time taking him seriously) but would never call them a blog.

Also, it took me like a week but I am finally through this thread.  I do have to say it makes the pantyfly drama seem trivial.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This.  My bf gives me a hard time about my forums sometimes and says they are sucking my life away (probable true, but given all the time he spends on reddit I have a hard time taking him seriously) but would never call them a blog.
> 
> *Also, it took me like a week but I am finally through this thread.  I do have to say it makes the pantyfly drama seem trivial.*


 Mine doesn't go to forums anymore, but yeah he knows the difference.

And yes, nothing compares to this soap! XD


----------



## numbersmom (Apr 22, 2013)

> And yes, nothing compares to this soap! XD


 Are there any other threads with as much drama as this and PF? Reading them helps pass the occasional late night insomnia. So if you have any please share.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 22, 2013)

> Are there any other threads with as much drama as this and PF? Reading them helps pass the occasional late night insomnia. So if you have any please share.


 Those are child's play compared to posh pod: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 23, 2013)

Posh Pod was glory incarnate.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lord I'm only a couple pages in on the posh pod mess and already I'm going . Craaaaaazy. Glad I missed the funness of that one.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Have fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Posh Pod was glory incarnate.





> Lord I'm only a couple pages in on the posh pod mess and already I'm going . Craaaaaazy. Glad I missed the funness of that one.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

Posh Pod is crazier than RCB!?? 




I better clear my schedule.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmmm I may have to read that one just for fun.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 23, 2013)

I love how the old MuT soap operas are getting resurrected :]


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Posh Pod is crazier than RCB!??
> 
> ...


 But shorter lived. IF I recall correctly the owner of Posh Pod used the whole being sick excuse to justify her products before Patty did. Thing is Patty continues to do so while Posh Pod folded.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2013)

Was Posh Pod the "deformation" one?


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was Posh Pod the "deformation" one?


 Yes!


----------



## tulosai (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha omg, I really need to stop getting sucked into these threads.  I'm only on page 3 of posh pod but already I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha omg, I really need to stop getting sucked into these threads.  I'm only on page 3 of posh pod but already I'm flabbergasted.


 Lol... I know! I'm getting such a kick out of it. I'm through page 10 and I MUST get some work done today.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any other threads with as much drama as this and PF?
> 
> Reading them helps pass the occasional late night insomnia. So if you have any please share.


 Edited: There are! Omg *grabs popcorn*


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are child's play compared to posh pod:
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124801/the-posh-pod-discussion


 Must...read...this!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 23, 2013)

I FINALLY got all the way through the posh pod thread. There are no words. Lol Its actually kinda fun to read. Like watching a train wreck kind of fun. :-/


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I FINALLY got all the way through the posh pod thread. There are no words. Lol
> 
> Its actually kinda fun to read. Like watching a train wreck kind of fun. :-/


 I'm gonna have to grab some popcorn and check out PoshPod tonight!  

Bahahahaha DRAMA!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 23, 2013)

I finally made it through this one. So hilariously terrible. My husband always laughs at this stuff and puts on a high pitched voice and says "oh really? There's drama on the makeup forums???" And we laugh. I think he likes to hear me talk about this stuff bc I'm such a nerd otherwise (college professor) and talking about which birchbox samples I want to get etc is pretty much a 180 from that. I may go back and relive the posh pod drama once more...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2013)

Zadi, do these guys get an award for reading through our Posh Pod drama? A gold star?


----------



## Meahlea (Apr 23, 2013)

The posh pod thread actually felt anti-climactic when it ended. I guess because this one was my first drama fest. Posh pod just died suddenly and nobody seemed to care.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

The fact that RCB is still going is AMAZING!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 23, 2013)

I believe the posh pod will rise again under a different name and we will thwart its efforts. I have no proof, just a hunch. We shall know it by the spelling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe the posh pod will rise again under a different name and we will thwart its efforts. I have no proof, just a hunch. We shall know it by the spelling.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm only a few pages in on posh pod. Wow. It's like a good book you can't put down!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Will continue tomorrow morning. I wonder if patty is reading the posh pod thread. Maybe she will get some business ideas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

RCB will live forever and posh pod will rise again like a Phoenix.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. My likes are make-up, fashion, men, kitty cats, free things, and walking on da beach. My dislike are mean people, spit, snobs, jerks, war, drugs, cancer, Tom Cruise's , and disease. Please peepz hear me out. I think RED CARPET BOX is a great beauty subscription service and it has all my favorite brands like ~*Revlon*~, BETSY JONSON, M*A*C* even though I understand that mite not be real which I am undecided about how I feel about that but I think that the FOUNDER Patty is doing her very best and we should all cut her some slacks because she is very ill and she help sick people even when she is run down and exhausted. How many of us can say we do that????!!!  She puts make up from great brands and wholesalers and jewelry and purses and sometimes watches and other great fashion items all in ONE box every single box just so women can look pretty on the outside and inside and I understand she does a lot of that on her very own dime. I think she is a selfless and kind-hearted women and we should all strive to be more like the founder of this fledgling fashion and beauty company that is made for people JUST LIKE US! Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing! I don't think that any of u are bashing but I think we should strive to avoid that and just support this sick and frail business founder and buy her products and help her donate to the ill. WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? What would Jackie-Oh do??? Just think about that and chew on it for a minute or 2 before you judge. Look in the mirror and take a moment 2 walk in the founder's shoe. Thank you for understanding my plight. Peace and luv 2 all!!!
> 
> ~pEaCe OuT~* WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 oops. i can't stop giggling. oops.


----------



## Meggpi (Apr 24, 2013)

Is that a sarcastic jokepost or should I just give up on understanding people?


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 24, 2013)

*blinks* That has to be a joke.


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 24, 2013)

"JUST LIKE US" hahaha. I wonder what she thinks that is...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. My likes are make-up, fashion, men, kitty cats, free things, and walking on da beach. My dislike are mean people, spit, snobs, jerks, war, drugs, cancer, Tom Cruise's , and disease. Please peepz hear me out. I think RED CARPET BOX is a great beauty subscription service and it has all my favorite brands like ~*Revlon*~, BETSY JONSON, M*A*C* even though I understand that mite not be real which I am undecided about how I feel about that but I think that the FOUNDER Patty is doing her very best and we should all cut her some slacks because she is very ill and she help sick people even when she is run down and exhausted. How many of us can say we do that????!!!  She puts make up from great brands and wholesalers and jewelry and purses and sometimes watches and other great fashion items all in ONE box every single box just so women can look pretty on the outside and inside and I understand she does a lot of that on her very own dime. I think she is a selfless and kind-hearted women and we should all strive to be more like the founder of this fledgling fashion and beauty company that is made for people JUST LIKE US! Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing! I don't think that any of u are bashing but I think we should strive to avoid that and just support this sick and frail business founder and buy her products and help her donate to the ill. WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? What would Jackie-Oh do??? Just think about that and chew on it for a minute or 2 before you judge. Look in the mirror and take a moment 2 walk in the founder's shoe. Thank you for understanding my plight. Peace and luv 2 all!!!
> 
> ~pEaCe OuT~* WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 This sounds insanely moronic. Sorry, it does.  Does Patty's illness keep popping up to distract from the fact that she runs an incredibly shady and unprofessional business. Her personal life should have NOTHING to do with her business, and it's offensive and wrong to keep using it as an excuse to get away with her horrible behavior. She has done her fair share of "bashing" MUT members. And what in the WORLD do Michelle Obama and Jackie O have to do with anything?!?! 

GO BACK TO SCHOOL. Word to your MOTHER.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing!


 Um, yeah, except it isn't a make-up company.  It's someone selling counterfeit and/or expired and/or discontinued cosmetics and calling it a subscription



> WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? What would Jackie-Oh do???


 Probably scold the FOUNDER for misleading people and trying to make a profit off them them. 



> WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


  Yo, VIP, let's kick it!


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, except it isn't a make-up company.  It's someone selling counterfeit and/or expired and/or discontinued cosmetics and calling it a subscription
> ...


 Allright, stop. COLLABORATE AND LISTEN! 

Annnnd thanks for getting THAT stuck in my head!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. My likes are make-up, fashion, men, kitty cats, free things, and walking on da beach. My dislike are mean people, spit, snobs, jerks, war, drugs, cancer, Tom Cruise's , and disease. Please peepz hear me out. I think RED CARPET BOX is a great beauty subscription service and it has all my favorite brands like ~*Revlon*~, BETSY JONSON, M*A*C* even though I understand that mite not be real which I am undecided about how I feel about that but I think that the FOUNDER Patty is doing her very best and we should all cut her some slacks because she is very ill and she help sick people even when she is run down and exhausted. How many of us can say we do that????!!!  She puts make up from great brands and wholesalers and jewelry and purses and sometimes watches and other great fashion items all in ONE box every single box just so women can look pretty on the outside and inside and I understand she does a lot of that on her very own dime. I think she is a selfless and kind-hearted women and we should all strive to be more like the founder of this fledgling fashion and beauty company that is made for people JUST LIKE US! Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing! I don't think that any of u are bashing but I think we should strive to avoid that and just support this sick and frail business founder and buy her products and help her donate to the ill. WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? What would Jackie-Oh do??? Just think about that and chew on it for a minute or 2 before you judge. Look in the mirror and take a moment 2 walk in the founder's shoe. Thank you for understanding my plight. Peace and luv 2 all!!!
> 
> ~pEaCe OuT~* WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 Deep down I'm actually doing this:





But I'll keep my comments respectable and reserved.

Personally I would like to think those respectable women would do the same as I do: donate directly to institutions like St. Jude Children's Research Hospital. Also, instead of spending so much time writing an hour long post on facebook, shopping wholesales on ebay/amazon, and buying from whatever third party wholesales seller out there, I go out and volunteer to help out the local community.

I'm not trying to portray myself as a saint since I'm really not, but I tried putting myself in the founders shoes. No thanks. i can't imagine sending out expired/illegitimate products to my customers that can potentially harm them. Who knows what kind of ingredients are in those fake name brand products. If I was in her shoes and I sent those products out, wouldn't that make me a total hypocrite since I'm trying to raise awareness and yet I'm sending out potentially harmful products?  

Okay... I'll stop here. Gotta remind myself to be respectable and reserved.





Glad you like your Subscription!


----------



## JamieO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deep down I'm actually doing this:
> 
> ...


 You have awesome self control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. My likes are make-up, fashion, men, kitty cats, free things, and walking on da beach. My dislike are mean people, spit, snobs, jerks, war, drugs, cancer, Tom Cruise's , and disease. Please peepz hear me out. I think RED CARPET BOX is a great beauty subscription service and it has all my favorite brands like ~*Revlon*~, BETSY JONSON, M*A*C* even though I understand that mite not be real which I am undecided about how I feel about that but I think that the FOUNDER Patty is doing her very best and we should all cut her some slacks because she is very ill and she help sick people even when she is run down and exhausted. How many of us can say we do that????!!!  She puts make up from great brands and wholesalers and jewelry and purses and sometimes watches and other great fashion items all in ONE box every single box just so women can look pretty on the outside and inside and I understand she does a lot of that on her very own dime. I think she is a selfless and kind-hearted women and we should all strive to be more like the founder of this fledgling fashion and beauty company that is made for people JUST LIKE US! Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing! I don't think that any of u are bashing but I think we should strive to avoid that and just support this sick and frail business founder and buy her products and help her donate to the ill. *WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? *What would Jackie-Oh do??? Just think about that and chew on it for a minute or 2 before you judge. Look in the mirror and take a moment 2 walk in the founder's shoe. Thank you for understanding my plight. Peace and luv 2 all!!!
> 
> ~pEaCe OuT~* WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 The bolded statement has me



!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, I'll admit that work was really slow last night &amp; I read all 46 pages of this. I ALMOST don't have words. I have never seen *so much crazy* in one place. 





I can't believe this 'company' (I use that term loosely) is still up &amp; running! 

The expired/counterfeit product is certainly disturbing but I am most disgusted by the supposed 'donations' they're making to charities. I would really love to believe she's actually making donations, but after reading this thread I seriously doubt it. The 'receipt' she posted for her donation looks pretty sketch to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bolded statement has me
> ...


 Me too! Giggling like crazy reading that. WWMD?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The bolded statement has me
> ...


 It was my favorite as well.  Pretty sure Michelle Obama would pay full price for whatever clothing/products she wanted, make sure they were genuine, not endorse illegal activity, and give money toward charities dealing with certain illnesses instead of to unconfirmed cases based on unconfirmed and extremely dubious statements on the internet.

That said pretty sure the whole post was a joke of some sort.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am ~*eViL eLeNa*~. My likes are make-up, fashion, men, kitty cats, free things, and walking on da beach. My dislike are mean people, spit, snobs, jerks, war, drugs, cancer, Tom Cruise's , and disease. Please peepz hear me out. I think RED CARPET BOX is a great beauty subscription service and it has all my favorite brands like ~*Revlon*~, BETSY JONSON, M*A*C* even though I understand that mite not be real which I am undecided about how I feel about that but I think that the FOUNDER Patty is doing her very best and we should all cut her some slacks because she is very ill and she help sick people even when she is run down and exhausted. How many of us can say we do that????!!!  She puts make up from great brands and wholesalers and jewelry and purses and sometimes watches and other great fashion items all in ONE box every single box just so women can look pretty on the outside and inside and I understand she does a lot of that on her very own dime. I think she is a selfless and kind-hearted women and we should all strive to be more like the founder of this fledgling fashion and beauty company that is made for people JUST LIKE US! Come on this is a makeup company that we should be supporting not bashing! I don't think that any of u are bashing but I think we should strive to avoid that and just support this sick and frail business founder and buy her products and help her donate to the ill. WHat would Michelle Obama do in a situation like this??? What would Jackie-Oh do??? Just think about that and chew on it for a minute or 2 before you judge. Look in the mirror and take a moment 2 walk in the founder's shoe. Thank you for understanding my plight. Peace and luv 2 all!!!
> 
> ~pEaCe OuT~* WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 Ok I'm calling joke/"troll" on this one.  While there are spelling mistakes throughout, the poster also correctly spells "fledgling", "exhausted", and "plight".  This person also used your/you're correctly, which I've certainly never seen in this type of rant 





So haha, you certainly got a bunch of us going.  And "What would Michelle Obama do?" is totally my new catchphrase


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok I'm calling joke/"troll" on this one.  While there are spelling mistakes throughout, the poster also correctly spells "fledgling", "exhausted", and "plight".  This person also used your/you're correctly, which I've certainly never seen in this type of rant
> ...


I love it. Pure genius. An awesome joke or someone got a new VP of Marketing. LOL


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok I'm calling joke/"troll" on this one.  While there are spelling mistakes throughout, the poster also correctly spells "fledgling", "exhausted", and "plight".  This person also used your/you're correctly, which I've certainly never seen in this type of rant
> ...


 When Glossybox ships late, or BB leaves out a product,, before I do anything I'm going to step back and think "What would Michelle Obama do?" Then proceed.


----------



## Dalisay (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When Glossybox ships late, or BB leaves out a product,, before I do anything I'm going to step back and think "What would Michelle Obama do?" Then proceed.


 LMAO


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmmm...but what Spice Girl would she be? The role of Sporty has already been cast.


----------



## Rach212 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivansmom (Apr 24, 2013)

Just caught myself walking down the hall and singing Ice, Ice, Baby.....

LOL


----------



## mhammill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you ladies for making me giggle on a stressful morning!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2013)

In the words of the wise one, George Takei, "_oh my!_"


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

WWMOD? Lmao


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 24, 2013)

Dang, I missed the troll!


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 24, 2013)

RCB and this thread is like herpes...the gift that keeps on giving and giving and giving and giving...


----------



## page5 (Apr 24, 2013)

> When Glossybox ships late, or BB leaves out a product,, before I do anything I'm going to step back and think "What would Michelle Obama do?" Then proceed.


 Love it! The evilelena post was very amusing.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 24, 2013)

based on the red carpet box wall on FB, I'm thinking this evillena person is Patricia's sister? She writes things like: 

Quote: her company finds great products. she is a woman building a solid company. she is also trying to do some benefit and heart healing for a lot of people. please check her company, and if u ever meet patricia u will see that my sister really is such a sweet sauce of righteous love.


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> based on the red carpet box wall on FB, I'm thinking this evillena person is Patricia's sister? She writes things like:


 She might also mean sister in a metaphysical sense lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2013)

Possibly. I just don't get WHY they have to always talk about Patty's illnesses. What does that have to do with professionalism of running a business? If she's THAT sick then she should focus her attention on getting well. What if her health took a turn for the worse... what about the people who paid for their things then?


----------



## tulosai (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Possibly. I just don't get WHY they have to always talk about Patty's illnesses. What does that have to do with professionalism of running a business? If she's THAT sick then she should focus her attention on getting well. What if her health took a turn for the worse... what about the people who paid for their things then?


 Oh I totally agree.  If she is that ill for real, she should not be working and definitely not be working on this.  I know some genuinely, terribly ill people unfortunately must keep working to keep receiving health insurance benefits but she is not in that category. Also, those people by and large don't use their illness as an excuse to their boss every time they mess up.

In this case, whether she is ill or not has no impact on her business.  It would be another thing, too, if she used it as an excuse for, for example, shipping late.  While a better solution would doubtless be to apologize for the delay and offer a discount on the next box or something instead of getting into health issues, that is one area where I could see being hospitalized or something as being a viable excuse.  But she seems to use it as an excuse for the terribly low quality and  counterfeit nature of her products, something that has nothing to do with if she is ill or not. It's just as easy (if more expensive) to buy real Betsy Johnson as it is to buy fake Betsy Johnson.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

If evilelena is for real, then it totally went over her head that distributing fake purses with stamped on new labels and fake MAC is _*ILLEGAL.*_

But I guess there are all sorts of people in the world, like those who do drugs, commit crimes or participate on other illegal activities...

If she is still defending, promoting and encouraging Patty's "business" (I also use the term loosely) despite knowing all that, then she is also one of those criminals who would do anything for money.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 24, 2013)

"This is a copy of our donation directly to Jordan's mother, Lisa. We sent an additional 10.00. Prizes will be the sole responsibility of Red Carpet Box for shipping. No donations will be used for shipping prizes. No burden will put on donations. Thank you from Red Carpet Box. Paypal is amazing! The money has been sent! Red Carpet Box, you have sent $93.00 USD to Lisa . We sent a receipt to your email inbox. We also sent a notification to Lisa" So shady. She said she was going to give $100 of her own personal $, then changed it to a gc, then said she was going to mail clothes. That's when she started setting the stage, and claimed mut was ruining her charity. At that point, I noticed her dropping hints abt using donations for shipping (that is when I knew she had no intentions of giving any of her own $). She ultimately gave a whopping $10, and tried to make it look like she was the ultimate giver. Why can't these ladies see that? Not one soul has called her out on it, not to mention, the whole thing looks shady. I hope she did wind up giving the donated money at the very least, but I'm skeptical. I think the entire dog &amp; pony show was a means for her to get attn &amp; accolades for being such a wonderful person, in a last ditch attempt to make a few bucks on her failing subscription. Furthermore, I don't like how she talked abt the little girls family by using the mom's full name &amp; openly saying she was struggling to provide things like clothing. She could have been a bit more pc in her wording, and not divulged the mother's last name. I don't know, maybe I am nitpicking, but I just wasn't comfortable w/ that. I've donated to kids on my son's fb team (fb gear like cleats, under armour, etc ). We were so careful in the way we worded our e-mail asking families if they needed anything. It is a sensitive issue, even though the good intentions may be there.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "This is a copy of our donation directly to Jordan's mother, Lisa. We sent an additional 10.00. Prizes will be the sole responsibility of Red Carpet Box for shipping. No donations will be used for shipping prizes. No burden will put on donations. Thank you from Red Carpet Box. Paypal is amazing!
> 
> The money has been sent!
> ...


 Well, from Patty's actions earlier we know for a fact she has no problem disclosing private information such as full names of her customers (was it DiorAdora?), but she gets super defensive and threatens with lawsuits when somebody discloses information about her that *she herself* made publicly available. I wouldn't expect any sort of ethical behavior from that kind of person. SMH...


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 24, 2013)

That post is hardly proof of payment, how hard is it to post a screenshot of the receipt? Also, does anyone think it's possible that Patty is a catfish type who has created fake online profiles to promote her service? Many of the people who post on the fb page have the same nonsensical type of grammar.


----------



## nellswell (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm just getting caught up with this drama, so this post from RCB's Facebook page is from awhile back (March 30, when she was apparently disappointed by a lack of donations) but this is the one that gets me (that is, in addition to the more recent posts and "receipts" that have already been pointed out!):

Quote: Ladies, as a donation update to the cause: Only two donations have been made and I am deeply touched that the one with the actual cancer has made the largest donation. Please, think beyond this free gift and please let us help those who need us. All the lipsticks in the world won't matter if your donations aren't counted. We automatically receive notifications of all your donations and they are separated. Please, if you can, money would mean the world to J*****'s mom, literally, and the ACS. They help so many people with cancer. I was deeply touched by the person with the actual cancer we are trying to help donating herself. However, please, think of her. This is ovarian cancer, it's serious. J***** is 5. It is serious. More serious than you think or know. Please donate now at www.redcarpetbox.com. Yes, you can win a fabulous prize Maggie and I are forming for you, but more importantly, we are sticking out our own pocketbooks and our own belongings and inventory to make sure that at least there is hope and comfort in this benefit.

 
 
 
Just... UGH. This just comes across as so manipulative, condescending, guilt trippish, and just WRONG. And I say that as someone with ACTUAL, Stage 4 no less (gasp!) cancer. (I want to add something witty or clever about Patricia's seeming fascination with ACTUAL cancer and her brand of "help" but can't think of anything... possibly because I'm still too disgusted by the above quote...)


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> "This is a copy of our donation directly to Jordan's mother, Lisa. We sent an additional 10.00. Prizes will be the sole responsibility of Red Carpet Box for shipping. No donations will be used for shipping prizes. No burden will put on donations. Thank you from Red Carpet Box. Paypal is amazing!
> 
> The money has been sent!
> ...


People have probably called her out on this, but you know she is famous for deleting negative comments.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 24, 2013)

I wonder if we should send this to the Warrior Eli group to do a little catfishing?


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just getting caught up with this drama, so this post from RCB's Facebook page is from awhile back (March 30, when she was apparently disappointed by a lack of donations) but this is the one that gets me (that is, in addition to the more recent posts and "receipts" that have already been pointed out!):
> 
> ...


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I read the first three pages and this page so I missed a bit. Soooo did someone start a sub business have it fail then try and start a charity? I wish I would have read this before recently joining another Facebook sub box. Guess we will see.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish there was a cliff notes for this thread.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish there was a cliff notes for this thread.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 25, 2013)

Well it seems like a lot of people only do charity work to get attention for themselves, so others will see what a great person they are.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

I just went to their Facebook it's not too late to get mays box.... Lmao


----------



## EvilElena (Apr 25, 2013)

Alrite listen up peepz! I think we all just need to all CALM DOWN and take deep breathes and just look in our mirrors and take long looks as to who we are and what we stand for. JUST CALM DOWN. Patricia the FOUNDER is a human bean just like us! She is just another women who likes makeup and fashion and to giggle wit her girlfriends. She just happens to have a lot of illnesses and deals with struggles in her every day life as a mom and model and smart as whip business person. I think its really admirable that she FOUNDED a makeup and fashion and jewelry box on her very own dime and the fact that you and I and every women across America can bring this fun products into our homes is just the icing on the cake!!!!! Red Carpet Box makes us feel good about ourselves inside and out weather we be teachers, actresses, dancers, models,moms, grandmas, great grandmas, aunts, sisters, teachers, preachers, clergy women, authors, astronauts, fashion models, doctors or nurses any women in America. Red Carpet Box unites us all and to think Patricia does this when she is so run down and worn out is a breathe of fresh air in our war torn world. Wat kind of makeup do y'all like? Do you like Sephora? Red Carpet Box has it!!! Do u like M*A*C? Red Carpet Box has it or maybe a reasonable facsimile but Paticia gives you her own word that you will FEEL like its the real thing! I know she don't get her products from ebay and I trust she works with the very best factories and wholesalers to bring us all our favorite fashion and beauty products. Please I implore u sisters to stand up and fight and give this great company a chance. Just give it a chance!!!  U won't regret it. ~*peace OuT*~ Your soul sista and makeup devoteed, ~eViL eLeNa~&amp;* has left da building!!!!! Y'all come back now u hear? Come back to the five and dime Jimmy Dean Jimmy Dean. ~*oVa and OuT~*


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

And why would you want to sample a discontinued product? Isn't the point of these boxes to try new products, not get cheep crap you can no longer buy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alrite listen up peepz! I think we all just need to all CALM DOWN and take deep breathes and just look in our mirrors and take long looks as to who we are and what we stand for. JUST CALM DOWN. Patricia the FOUNDER is a human bean just like us! She is just another women who likes makeup and fashion and to giggle wit her girlfriends. She just happens to have a lot of illnesses and deals with struggles in her every day life as a mom and model and smart as whip business person. I think its really admirable that she FOUNDED a makeup and fashion and jewelry box on her very own dime and the fact that you and I and every women across America can bring this fun products into our homes is just the icing on the cake!!!!! Red Carpet Box makes us feel good about ourselves inside and out weather we be teachers, actresses, dancers, models,moms, grandmas, great grandmas, aunts, sisters, teachers, preachers, clergy women, authors, astronauts, fashion models, doctors or nurses any women in America. Red Carpet Box unites us all and to think Patricia does this when she is so run down and worn out is a breathe of fresh air in our war torn world. Wat kind of makeup do y'all like? Do you like Sephora? Red Carpet Box has it!!! Do u like M*A*C? Red Carpet Box has it or maybe a reasonable facsimile but Paticia gives you her own word that you will FEEL like its the real thing! I know she don't get her products from ebay and I trust she works with the very best factories and wholesalers to bring us all our favorite fashion and beauty products. Please I implore u sisters to stand up and fight and give this great company a chance. Just give it a chance!!!  U won't regret it. ~*peace OuT*~ Your soul sista and makeup devoteed, ~eViL eLeNa~&amp;* has left da building!!!!! Y'all come back now u hear? Come back to the five and dime Jimmy Dean Jimmy Dean. ~*oVa and OuT~*


 If you're going to send out counterfeit and/or expired products, you need to let your subscribers know that. Expired products can be dangerous and a serious health hazard.  If we wanted to buy crap off of ebay, we could do it ourselves, rather than pay someone to be the middleman.  I'm sure she's a perfectly nice woman, but her business practices are pretty appalling.

You're not helping her by posting these ridiculous irrelevant ramblings.

~*oVa and OuT~*


----------



## SnowLeopard (Apr 25, 2013)

@EvilElena welcome back. I think you need to CALM DOWN ask yourself What Would Michelle Obama Do?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

> @EvilElena welcome back. I think you need to CALM DOWN ask yourself What Would Michelle Obama Do?


 I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @EvilElena welcome back.
> 
> I think you need to CALM DOWN ask yourself What Would Michelle Obama Do?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm just going to reply to your post almost line by line since answering it in the manner as you posted would give people headaches.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

She just happens to have a lot of illnesses and deals with struggles in her every day life as a mom and model and smart as whip business person.

Regardless of her illnesses or struggles that's a moot point when it comes to running a legitimate business. Legitimate business owner do not post personal information from customers and call them thieves on website. The claim she made about one of her former customers, a person who merely pointed out she wasn't happy with the products, was damaging to that person. If a potential employer were to Google her name the first thing that potential employer would see is Patty calling that person a thief. THAT is bad business and could potentially lead to a lawsuit from that person for libel comments made.



> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   I think its really admirable that she FOUNDED a makeup and fashion and jewelry box on her very own dime and the fact that you and I and every women across America can bring this fun products into our homes is just the icing on the cake!!!!!


 "_This fun products_"? Counterfeit and expired products are not fun for anyone. Patty has continued to send out or attempted to send out counterfeit items since the inception of her business.



> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Wat kind of makeup do y'all like? Do you like Sephora? Red Carpet Box has it!!!


 Illegally and without permission.



> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Do u like M*A*C? Red Carpet Box has it or maybe a reasonable facsimile but Paticia gives you her own word that you will FEEL like its the real thing!


 Also illegal and a felony to sell or distribute counterfeit products. For each counterfeit item if the FBI were to go after her would land her one count of counterfeit and again it's a felony to sell or distribute counterfeit products. As for legitimate Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C, they do not allow ANYONE to sell or distribute their products without their permission. Any attempts to do so would cause Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C to after her as they have other companies. Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C has contacted Facebook in the past about other people and businesses distributing or selling their products without permission and has had those FB pages shut down. It's also against FB Terms of Service to violate the law. Distributing or selling counterfeit items via FB, directly or indirectly, is also a violation of their TOS.



> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   I know she don't get her products from ebay and I trust she works with the very best factories and wholesalers to bring us all our favorite fashion and beauty products.


 So far she has purchased from these so-called "3rd party vendors" counterfeit and expired items. There's no doubt about that due to all the images she's previously posted on her FB wall.



> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   Please I implore u sisters to stand up and fight and give this great company a chance. Just give it a chance!!!  U won't regret it.


 Stand up and fight for what? Most informed people do not want expired products or counterfeit products. They want the items that is marketed - and sending anything else is also against the law. This is not a great company because companies do not lie, cheat or mislead their customers with counterfeits and expired products. They do not use their illnesses to promote their businesses. As for regretting it, several members do regret it.

Buyer beware with Red Carpet Box. There are legitimate companies out there that work directly with manufacturers, ones that don't claim to yet are really buying from counterfeit sites.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

I tried to stay away from this thread since hearing about it on the panty fly thread. curiosity got the better of me but I'm laughing soo hard I actually have tears.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

Word to your Mutha.  Also, the latest RCB review for the April Box from ATSTL


----------



## bluelion (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty convinced that's a parody account. Am I wrong? The serious replies are throwing me off. EvilElena, care to weigh in on PantyFly?


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks like somebody went to Walmart, honestly that wasn't that bad. However I don't think any of those products are sold at sephora (evilelana)


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty convinced that's a parody account. Am I wrong? The serious replies are throwing me off. EvilElena, care to weigh in on PantyFly?


The quirky gangsta writing style coupled with phrases like "reasonable facsimile" seem to point to parody.


----------



## EvilElena (Apr 25, 2013)

That woman in that there video is ~*AmAnDa Marie*~ who sells exotic toys for adult HANKY PANKY play (*NSFW*) and she also sells candles one of whom that I got in my RED CARPET BOX that's supposed to turn into oil when I lit it but I ain't tried it yet the candle. I don't know ~AMaNdA mArIe~* I just heard all about her on account of the FOUNDER Patricia treats all her customers like her very own family. She is so sweet and it breaks my lil ole heart to see her struggle with sickness like her auto immunity illness and her empty nest tumor and her cancer scare. I think she shares those facts of her illnesses just to keep her customers on the same page and to help them learn compassion for the sick. Look I know some of u peepz think business is business and that's cool, but can't u see that some like to see the heart of a business??? That's why I am drawn to MICHELLE OBama and her husband Barack (the US President) and classy women like Jackie Kennedy Onassis and Audrey Hepburn and some newer celebs like Julia Roberts, Micky Wood, Scarlett Jonahansen, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Catherine Zeeta Jones and other famous fashionable peepz. Red CARPET Box can help you and I look and be just like them!!! Patricia wears her heart on her sleeve and some business do that and others do not. Viva le difference!!!! Here is a breathing lesson I learned.

1. Close ur eyes

2. Count to 10

3. Go OMMMMM

          OMMMMM

          OMMMMM'

I think the Haree Krishnas started this back in the flower children age but then it mainstreamed into present day life and now everyone does it and it really helps when we're all so stressed!!!

Look if Patricia did some illegal things to get her business goin I'm sure she would cease immediately if given the order and I sure she sorry. She just is too sweet and good natured and shy to be criminal. Wish I knew what to d 2 help!! ~pEaCe OuT~* remember to luv urselfs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That woman in that there video is ~*AmAnDa Marie*~ who sells exotic toys for adult HANKY PANKY play (*NSFW*) and she also sells candles one of whom that I got in my RED CARPET BOX that's supposed to turn into oil when I lit it but I ain't tried it yet the candle. I don't know ~AMaNdA mArIe~* I just heard all about her on account of the FOUNDER Patricia treats all her customers like her very own family. She is so sweet and it breaks my lil ole heart to see her struggle with sickness like her auto immunity illness and her empty nest tumor and her cancer scare. I think she shares those facts of her illnesses just to keep her customers on the same page and to help them learn compassion for the sick. Look I know some of u peepz think business is business and that's cool, but can't u see that some like to see the heart of a business??? That's why I am drawn to MICHELLE OBama and her husband Barack (the US President) and classy women like Jackie Kennedy Onassis and Audrey Hepburn and some newer celebs like Julia Roberts, Micky Wood, Scarlett Jonahansen, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Catherine Zeeta Jones and other famous fashionable peepz. Red CARPET Box can help you and I look and be just like them!!! Patricia wears her heart on her sleeve and some business do that and others do not. Viva le difference!!!! Here is a breathing lesson I learned.
> 
> ...


whaaaaaaaa?  I thought you left the building!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

Also, word to your mutha.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

Elena if your smart as a whip, please use some of that intelligence and learn to write.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 25, 2013)

Ahhh...I don't think Audrey Hepburn would have slathered fake MAC on her lips. Thanks for the giggle though!


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That woman in that there video is ~*AmAnDa Marie*~ who sells exotic toys for adult HANKY PANKY play (*NSFW*) and she also sells candles one of whom that I got in my RED CARPET BOX that's supposed to turn into oil when I lit it but I ain't tried it yet the candle. I don't know ~AMaNdA mArIe~* I just heard all about her on account of the FOUNDER Patricia treats all her customers like her very own family. She is so sweet and it breaks my lil ole heart to see her struggle with sickness like her auto immunity illness and her empty nest tumor and her cancer scare. I think she shares those facts of her illnesses just to keep her customers on the same page and to help them learn compassion for the sick. Look I know some of u peepz think business is business and that's cool, but can't u see that some like to see the heart of a business??? That's why I am drawn to MICHELLE OBama and her husband Barack (the US President) and classy women like Jackie Kennedy Onassis and Audrey Hepburn and some newer celebs like Julia Roberts, Micky Wood, Scarlett Jonahansen, Gwyneth Paltrow, and Catherine Zeeta Jones and other famous fashionable peepz. Red CARPET Box can help you and I look and be just like them!!! Patricia wears her heart on her sleeve and some business do that and others do not. Viva le difference!!!! Here is a breathing lesson I learned.
> 
> ...


I just want to say, for the record, that I dearly hope the Micky Wood you are referring to is the Mickey Wood of Toddlers and Tiaras and Eden's World fame.






Edited to add: WORD TO YOUR MUTHA.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

The "gangsta" wanna be act has me in stitches.


----------



## lunadust (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EvilElena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Patricia the FOUNDER is a human bean just like us!


 What kind of human bean is she? Human lima bean? Human soy bean? Or...

.



Sean Bean?


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

Mmm... Sean Bean.

Sorry, what were we talking about? He maybe in his 50s but man is he still one hot looking man.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

It's funny she writes like a teen but all of her references show she has to be late 30's or older I'm thinking.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 25, 2013)

I sincerely want to hear what ~*eViL eLeNa*~ says about the panty fly drama.


----------



## tanyamib (Apr 25, 2013)

oh and WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh and WORD TO YOUR MUTHA


 I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just when things can't get weirder....

If it's a parody, it'll get old quickly. If it is for real, then someone needs medication. Now.

Can some kind person tell me what is in the May "box"? I am curious but cannot handle the ToyLady's sex appeal.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 25, 2013)

ok I think we should not feed this troll because its pretty obvious imo, but lmao at human bean. I'm dying over here.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 25, 2013)

Great she weighed in over on the Panty Fly thread now... DO NOT POKE THE TROLL!! 



 (oh and she used the word "grody" on the PF thread.  Haven't heard that in oh.... a decade or so)


----------



## tulosai (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great she weighed in over on the Panty Fly thread now... DO NOT POKE THE TROLL!!
> 
> ...


 My bf has a friend who uses the word grody. I hate her.

To EvilElena, I have only this to say: I am absolutely certain that Michelle Obama, Jackie 'Oh' (as you call her), Audrey Hepburn, etc, would never post ina thread like this, and if they did I am absolutely  certain that:

1.  They would use proper spelling and grammar

2. They would not say 'word to your mutha or use random caps

3. They would not condone illegal activity

I am also fairly certain that, encouraging people to be like them, they would encourage such action as being involved in your local community, giving back when and what you can, and cultivating inner peace- not buying Red Carpet Box.

As for not poking the troll... but she's so much FUN  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieRobinson (Apr 25, 2013)

Just watched the video from Amanda and I have to ask, why would anyone want a box that has four items you've previously gotten from the same sub company? If I hadn't read this thread and seen all the drama I still wouldn't want a box that sends repeats every month. Smh


----------



## mhammill (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know it's really weird to use a bible
> ...


 I used to have a friend who did this regarding rescue horses.  It was all about her insecurity and her narcissism.  One would think those two things could not coexist in the same person but in her they did.  Note I say "used to have".  I could not handle the multiple daily calls with crises that had to be discussed RIGHT NOW and OMG YOU HAVE TO WORK INSTEAD OF LISTENING TO ME???  YOU'RE AN AWFUL FRIEND!!!!

I used to think it was just the horse world that had this level of crazy but apparently not.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like a parody, however, her sissy speaks the same way: "please check her company, and if u ever meet patricia u will see that my sister really is such a sweet sauce of righteous love." "Patricia West Martin Amy, I need a camera person and Bethani would have been perfect for this because seriously Pat and I are both YouTube illiterate AND wouldn't be able to edit or even know what to do. I agree, though. I as the founder, need to be on my own channel. Do you have any ideas on how to do a successful youtube? February 19 at 8:20pm" This isn't interesting info per se, but it is confusing. Is patty married to someone named "pat?" Or is her hubby the one posting as Patricia Martin? I just caught this.


----------



## Jamie P (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok I must be way behind since I was spending time reading about posh pod. What is panty fly!? I'm off to search. Word to ya mutha. ((Cool gang sign)))


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sounds like a parody, however, her sissy speaks the same way: "please check her company, and if u ever meet patricia u will see that my sister really is such a sweet sauce of righteous love."
> 
> "Patricia West Martin Amy, I need a camera person and Bethani would have been perfect for this because seriously Pat and I are both YouTube illiterate AND wouldn't be able to edit or even know what to do. I agree, though. I as the founder, need to be on my own channel. Do you have any ideas on how to do a successful youtube?
> ...


 Her husband's name is also Pat.


----------



## kitnmitns (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just when things can't get weirder....
> 
> ...


 xoxo


----------



## bluelion (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just watched the video from Amanda and I have to ask, why would anyone want a box that has four items you've previously gotten from the same sub company? If I hadn't read this thread and seen all the drama I still wouldn't want a box that sends repeats every month. Smh


I thought that was weird too. Even the thank you box that someone posted on her facebook contained leftovers from previous months. She did mention the whole "waste not, want not" thing, but either way, I don't think it's a great way to start off a revamp. It comes off like she's just trying to get rid of the excess.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm going to try to read this whole thing Friday maybe... Does Amanda have anything to do with this thread other than that video?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to try to read this whole thing Friday maybe... Does Amanda have anything to do with this thread other than that video?


 Oh yes. She's posted here.


----------



## Scoochie27 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes her husbands name is Pat. And Bethani is her oldest daughter that no longer lives with her.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 25, 2013)

Just watched the April review.. do people seriously like this crap? It should be called the dollar store box. No way all of that is equal to $20.


----------



## lunadust (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok I think we should not feed this troll because its pretty obvious imo, but lmao at human bean. I'm dying over here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh lordy, just watched Amanda's april video on youtube, and it seems like the items just get progressively cheaper and cheaper looking. I don't understand why anyone would sub this, I'd rather wait around for awesome sales from reputable brands on the internet.


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 25, 2013)

First off, I'm new here...*hi!!*

Second - I just spent the past two days reading this entire thread. I couldn't stop! I read until midnight, then at work on my phone, then again until midnight. I have no words.

Third - I just stumbled upon Amanda's newest video on YT, and came back to share, but of course someone already posted it. (Good work, you guys are amazing!) I just wondered, is she the only person left getting this box? I don't have a Facebook so I can't lurk over there. I was just curious as to how there are STILL boxes going out. Her videos are the only ones I can find reviewing RCB (aside from the two or three who reviewed the October box).

I also need to say that I find it refreshing how educated you all are! (Well, MOST!)


----------



## EvilElena (Apr 25, 2013)

In da wonderful world of RED CARPET BOX

Patricia turns ladies from drab into fox

Her products will make u say ooo la la

U might get a comb or u might get a bra

Her makeup comes from all da best factories

Like Sephora or M*A*C or u might get some jewelry

Her heart belongs to all her clients

of all the fashion boxes RED CARPET BOX is da GIANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hip hip hooray!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!! 3 cheers for Red Carpet Box!!! 3 cheers for y'all at ~MaKeUp TaLk~* too. RED CARPET BOX and ~MaKeUp TaLk~* are da bomb diggity hot dog. &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 Strait outta comdon its ~eViL eLeNa~* OVA AND OUT


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

If your going to pretend to be gangster learn how to spell Compton right.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2013)

This is approaching performance art.  It's not *quite* there yet.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 25, 2013)

I for one think she is really enjoying herself.  And at least it is entertaining!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm very entertained and looking forward to the 40 pages of this thread I have yet to read.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just watched the April review.. do people seriously like this crap? It should be called the dollar store box. No way all of that is equal to $20.


 We call it Yard Sale Box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2013)

Ehhhh I don't even find it entertaining, its pretty boring as far as trolling goes lol.


----------



## diana16 (Apr 26, 2013)

Well evil elena your posts were funny at first but now i dont know what to think of you


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 26, 2013)

All right y'all, lets not feed the troll, that's the reason they post here in the first place, to illicit responses.


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Apr 26, 2013)

I've read this trend and Panty Fly because they are SOO entertaining. Some people need to learn how to run a business. I would never do business in a million years with Patricia from Red Carpet Box because she puts all her personal information out there. Not only are the products subpar but it comes off as extremely emotionally immature. 

If Katia from Birchbox started telling the internets all her business, I would have the same reaction. I'm not saying that she should never talk about her health problems, I'm just saying that she does it too much and uses it as an excuse. And trying to guilt people into giving money? That's extremely tacky. 

Don't even get me started on giving out counterfeit MAC. I know some sub box owners may find this forum annoying but I personally am thankful that people are holding these businesses accountable. I work hard for my money and I don't want to spend it on counterfeit goods that may be bad for my health (lead in lipstick, etc.).


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 26, 2013)

> Ehhhh I don't even find it entertaining, its pretty boring as far as trolling goes lol.


 Agreed! I've never been amused by this sort of stuff- I've seen it on other forums in the past. Too sophomoric &amp; slapsticky for my taste.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I've never been amused by this sort of stuff- I've seen it on other forums in the past. Too sophomoric &amp; slapsticky for my taste.


 Exactly. The really good trolls are the ones who get an emotional response and everyone takes seriously lol. Why waste your time with this stuff?


----------



## JamieO (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 This is exactly what the "human bean" made me think of! Bahahahaha!! This is all entirely too funny. It's gone beyond a shady business into the land of silly gangsta wackadoodles. Ova and out. Remember to love yourselves. Word to your mutha.


----------



## lunadust (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know some sub box owners may find this forum annoying but I personally am thankful that people are holding these businesses accountable.


 They should all be happy forums like this exist. Imagine how much business Birchbox has only because of MUT. I wouldn't know Sub boxes existed if it wasn't for forums.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG I finally finally finished..

I have nothing new to report except for the fact that I ran her profile photo from her personal account through Google Image search (CATFISHING!!) and it's a stock photo.  I bet the excuse will be "yes I modeled for that stock photo"... I also thought noticed on her facebook account she now has pituitary issues.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I finally finally finished..
> 
> I have nothing new to report except for the fact that I ran her profile photo from her personal account through Google Image search (CATFISHING!!) and it's a stock photo.  I bet the excuse will be "yes I modeled for that stock photo"... I also thought noticed on her facebook account she now has pituitary issues.


 What photo did you use because all I see is her Red Carpet Box logo on FB.


----------



## wildsp187 (Apr 30, 2013)

The one from her personal Facebook page.


----------



## pookiebear81 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wildsp187* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one from her personal Facebook page.


 I didn't know she had a personal Facebook page. Is the link somewhere in this book of a thread? Or can you post it here?


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pookiebear81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't know she had a personal Facebook page. Is the link somewhere in this book of a thread? Or can you post it here?


 I just saw it actually. Go to recent posts by others, and there is a post from her personal page to the RCB page. Her Facebook page is special. I really don't get why she needs to raise all these funds to pay for her medical bills when she drives a friggin Bentley. I also LOVE the babymaker license plate.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2013)

I just reported this thread to a hoax debunking group. Let's see if anything happens.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just reported this thread to a hoax debunking group. Let's see if anything happens.


 to debunk what exactly?


----------



## pookiebear81 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw it actually. Go to recent posts by others, and there is a post from her personal page to the RCB page. Her Facebook page is special. I really don't get why she needs to raise all these funds to pay for her medical bills when she drives a friggin Bentley. I also LOVE the babymaker license plate.....


 Found it! Thanks!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to debunk what exactly?


The fact that she has created this bizarre online personality with 1000 illnesses and 100s of children for the sole purpose of making people feel badly for her so they buy her product. This is definitely some sort of scam and there are internet groups dedicated to exposing scammers. I have been part of this saga since day one and nothing adds up about this "woman".


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The fact that she has created this bizarre online personality with 1000 illnesses and 100s of children for the sole purpose of making people feel badly for her so they buy her product. This is definitely some sort of scam and there are internet groups dedicated to exposing scammers. I have been part of this saga since day one and nothing adds up about this "woman".


 Yeah, I've seen the whole e-detective persona, and what it does when people start pointing fingers at innocent people  (e.g. incorrectly IDed boston bomber suspects). I'm not saying she's innocent by any means, but really if you want people to investigate her it makes more sense to direct them her facebook page and website. All of her charity claims, paypal stuff, personal facebook, etc. are going on there. It just seems like directing someone to the essential links to look in to her background would cut out this fifty pages of us talking about sex toys and panty fly, MACs counterfeit policies, etc.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2013)

I sent them a summary of everything uncovered here. When you write it all out into a large paragraph, it really starts to look fishy. I wasn't even sure I was going to send it until I saw just how shady a summary made her look. And I forgot the charity stuff!



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I've seen the whole e-detective persona, and what it does when people start pointing fingers at innocent people  (e.g. incorrectly IDed boston bomber suspects). I'm not saying she's innocent by any means, but really if you want people to investigate her it makes more sense to direct them her facebook page and website. All of her charity claims, paypal stuff, personal facebook, etc. are going on there. It just seems like directing someone to the essential links to look in to her background would cut out this fifty pages of us talking about sex toys and panty fly, MACs counterfeit policies, etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent them a summary of everything uncovered here. When you write it all out into a large paragraph, it really starts to look fishy. I wasn't even sure I was going to send it until I saw just how shady a summary made her look. And I forgot the charity stuff!


 I agree, when you add up everything that has happened since RCB's inception, it's really sketchy. The charity stuff in particular has been bothering me because it's just dragging in innocent people to make sales.


----------



## EmGee (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Her husband's name is also Pat.


Patricia West Martin Amy???

is that all the same person also?

And her "sissy" do people really talk like that?

Not trying to diss anyone (not that this is written any better....), but I just can't imagine someone who is over 10 or 12 years old using the word "sissy". It just sounds strange to me.

Like "my sissy and me are going to the movies!!!!! YAYYYYYY! and I luuuvvvvv kitty cats too and  JUSTIN BEIBER!!!! YAYYY!"

Not trying to derail this too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really do not think the lady who runs this business should feature her PERSONAL LIFE in her company stuff.

That's why it is called PERSONAL , someone should send her the memo....

This is quite the drama it seems.

Could the Bentley be rented or borrowed?

or maybe it was a weekend rental? who knows.

A lot of people rent cars to make a better impression- that is hard to really tell from a pic.


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 1, 2013)

> And her "sissy" do people really talk like that? Not trying to diss anyone (not that this is written any better....), but I just can't imagine someone who is over 10 or 12 years old using the word "sissy". It just sounds strange to me. Like "my sissy and me are going to the movies!!!!! YAYYYYYY! and I luuuvvvvv kitty cats too and Â JUSTIN BEIBER!!!! YAYYY!" Not trying to derail this too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Apparently so! I can't understand passive aggressive, nonsensical questions from adult women. Instead of pondering why someone words things in an offensive way (because you really don't care to know why- your question is purely rhetorical), just come out and say "I am highly offended by that word and think people who use it are immature and stupid". Or ask me directly, "do you really use that term, or are you using it in a tongue in cheek sort of way"? I can understand the fascination w/ phonetics and speech patterns, I suppose, but I'm not really sure what the point of your question (or subsequent drivel) is. The Justin bieber, kitty tangent, specifically. I find your fixation on the word "sissy" to be a little "strange" as well, and like you, I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## SnowLeopard (May 1, 2013)

I though you all would tell me I was crazy when I suggested she was a catfish. Also has anyone seen the mugshot that may or may be her?


----------



## kitnmitns (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I though you all would tell me I was crazy when I suggested she was a catfish. Also has anyone seen the mugshot that may or may be her?


Yup I saw it..


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2013)

Now, now... no speculating on if she has a criminal record. There's no proof it's her since Patricia Martin is actually a common name.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now, now... no speculating on if she has a criminal record. There's no proof it's her since Patricia Martin is actually a common name.


 This, this is why e-detectiving is dangerous.


----------



## morre22 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Word to your Mutha.  Also, the latest RCB review for the April Box from ATSTL


It honestly does not even look like she is excited about the products, she seems so 'whatever' about everything,


----------



## princess2010 (May 2, 2013)

I lost count of how many times she said "These were in a past box too." I would not be amused if any of my subs sent the same products 4 boxes in a row! There were going to be riots at ipsy when they sent out the Andreas choice polishes two months in a row.


----------



## bluelion (May 2, 2013)

They're being referred to as "favorites," but I don't think they've been in business long enough to establish real favorites. It just screams leftovers.


----------



## Dalisay (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're being referred to as "favorites," but I don't think they've been in business long enough to establish real favorites. It just screams leftovers.


 That box was the Swindle Box.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're being referred to as "favorites," but I don't think they've been in business long enough to establish real favorites. It just screams leftovers.


 My thoughts exactly!  "We have some returning favorites" - she said this several times on the video.  I wonder what "we have" means.. does she work for RCB?  "Returning favorites" is an odd choice of words if she's actually just a consumer.  It's like a marketing phrase, but you're right.. it just means leftovers.

Did anyone else cringe at the watch and earrings in the horrible crinkly plastic (except for the handmade earrings - I get that with small companies)?  Nice products don't get sold like that.  I've only seen made-in-china freebies from credit card companies sent like that, not good-quality jewelry.


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

> My thoughts exactly! Â "We have some returning favorites" - she said this several times on the video. Â I wonder what "we have" means.. does she work for RCB? Â "Returning favorites" is an odd choice of words if she's actually just a consumer. Â It's like a marketing phrase, but you're right.. it just means leftovers. Did anyone else cringe at the watch and earrings in the horrible crinkly plastic (except for the handmade earrings - I get that with small companies)? Â Nice products don't get sold like that. Â I've only seen made-in-china freebies from credit card companies sent like that, not good-quality jewelry.


 Yes, that plastic! I heard that crackle and thought, "Oh, wow, really cheap tourist trinkets that cost a tenth of whatever they're charging you and will probably give someone a rash. Awesome."


----------



## Hellocat4 (May 2, 2013)

I agree abt the watch. I also shuddered when she pulled it out. So obviously low-budget. I think everything in this box was a "returning favorite". I didn't see any new items.


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

Thats what sucks about start up companies. You can't trust anything anymore ):


----------



## QueenG (May 3, 2013)

So I haven't been here in awhile, and I just got caught up on this thread.






oh well, This isn't an overly popular box so I'm betting the only people who sub are her friends.

Over and out!


----------



## BeachBoheme (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently so!
> 
> I can't understand passive aggressive, nonsensical questions from adult women. Instead of pondering why someone words things in an offensive way (because you really don't care to know why- your question is purely rhetorical), just come out and say "I am highly offended by that word and think people who use it are immature and stupid". Or ask me directly, "do you really use that term, or are you using it in a tongue in cheek sort of way"? I can understand the fascination w/ phonetics and speech patterns, I suppose, but I'm not really sure what the point of your question (or subsequent drivel) is. The Justin bieber, kitty tangent, specifically. I find your fixation on the word "sissy" to be a little "strange" as well, and like you, I don't mean that in a bad way.


 I'm not trying to pick an argument or hurt anyone's feelings and I do honestly respect you (I lurk a LOT, so I've read many, many of your posts), but she's got a point.

Analyzing speech patterns and vocabulary is more often than not useful in determining if someone suffers from a mental disorder (obviously in conjunction with other criteria). And I'd argue that Patricia's speech patterns are pretty indicative of a high likelihood of NPD ~ and that includes her usage of the word "Sissy." Unless the person she was speaking to is a close, family friend that she's known since childhood (when such forms of address are put into usage) or is commonly referred to as "Sissy" by many people, referring to that person as "Sissy" is quite odd. It's just not something that one would encounter in a normal social setting.

I'd say that the poster was remarking on her immaturity and was using stereotypically (for better or worse) cultural examples. I don't think she meant to offend anyone ~ I think she was just using a bit of exaggeration in an attempt at humor.

Just my two cents. Which, in today's economy is still worth more than one of those RC boxes.


----------



## BeachBoheme (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're being referred to as "favorites," but I don't think they've been in business long enough to establish real favorites. It just screams leftovers.


 I agree!

When I think of "returning favorites," I think of items that get used up quickly (in my case, moisturizer, concealer, mascara, etc), irrespective of the business I bought them from. I don't think of inexpensive eyeshadow in the same color family as "returning favorites."


----------



## EmGee (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently so!
> 
> I can't understand passive aggressive, nonsensical questions from adult women. Instead of pondering why someone words things in an offensive way (because you really don't care to know why- your question is purely rhetorical), just come out and say "I am highly offended by that word and think people who use it are immature and stupid". Or ask me directly, "do you really use that term, or are you using it in a tongue in cheek sort of way"? I can understand the fascination w/ phonetics and speech patterns, I suppose, but I'm not really sure what the point of your question (or subsequent drivel) is. The Justin bieber, kitty tangent, specifically. I find your fixation on the word "sissy" to be a little "strange" as well, and like you, I don't mean that in a bad way.


Ok,

I do get your point.

I may have spent too much time in classes that were dedicated to writing, as well as having to edit and correct business documents and that might have left me a bit too picky.

Or maybe I have too much extra time on my hands (or heck....even both!!!).

Also, I do not think I have a fixation on any words- but if you ask anyone I know the word "thru", as in drive thru really really annoys me.

But back to the drama of the whatever carpet box.

So curious to see how long this box will last and what will be sent out next!


----------



## EmGee (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats what sucks about start up companies. You can't trust anything anymore ):


I've been screwed over by sub box companies that were NOT startups, so you never know.

Glossybox in Dec 2012 sent everyone in their Canadian box expired items.

Then lied about who the box sponsors were, saying Revlon was a sponsor, when I actually was told on Revlon's facebook they never dealt w Glossybox or supplied the items.

Revlon also just sent me a letter confirming this 2 weeks ago, so I have actual written proof and will post that up soon.

Glymm box who was around almost 2 years stole $150 from me and went under while still charging peoples credit cards the day before?

Nice.


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *aandreasen63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## EmGee (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Please say you were able to the get the $150 back!


Yes, I did get my $150 back.

And also managed to even get my money back on gift certificates I had bought as they neve r sent me half my samples.

They had a promo where you paid $40 and got a $35 gc and a bag with samples from the last year or so.

I had really liked the samples they had for this, so was sort of pleased with what I did get (but annoyed they shorted me on one bag of samples (never got my RMS lipgloss or Cargo eyeliner...) and a couple other things too.

I also got a partial refund for my yearly sub, I had paid in Sept and had gotten 5 months of bags so far...

What I learned from this is to always pay by credit card if you are not sure of a sub!


----------



## Roxstar (May 12, 2013)

I'm glad that the money she banked from me and others (who knows maybe even charity funds) are buying her LBB's Black Label bags, you know the $200+ ones. I've been trying to stay out of this for the simple fact being- I should have known better, but this FB post on LBB's FB has rubbed me the wrong way today.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2013)

I knew she was on LBB and some of her stuff she sent out was coming from there. She use to follow me on LBB but doubt she does now..


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew she was on LBB and some of her stuff she sent out was coming from there. She use to follow me on LBB but doubt she does now..


Oh, she probably does. You are evil, you know. EvelZaDi.


----------



## lunadust (May 12, 2013)

So I see she is sending out Helzberg silver earrings in the boxes now. I could be wrong because I've never been in a Helzberg before but I find them very suspicious. I work in another fine jewelry store and I just can't imagine Helzberg selling anything on cards, even silver. Also the ticketed price of 24 dollars is too low. Their silver earrings on their site start at 49.99. And so far a quick search online shows a lot of ebay auctions for silver carded Helzberg earrings for 6 bucks or so each... I haven't found a shady "wholesale" site offering a large lot of them yet but I am sure its out there.


----------



## lunadust (May 12, 2013)

To add, there's no way a fine jewelry store would "wholesale" their stuff to someone. Most likely the earrings are not Helzberg exclusive and are sold at different retailers. Therefore even if the manufacturer did sell a lot of them, they would not have a store brand/name on them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2013)

Aw, Luna, she is just buying this junk on eBay. Her "reputable wholesalers" are eBay counterfeiters


----------



## lunadust (May 12, 2013)

I know. I found where she got the sunglasses and red boxed earrings. I was just pointing out these are prob fake too.


----------



## EmGee (May 13, 2013)

I even saw last year thatt some beauty supply store was on Teambuy and selling cheap sets of OPI nail polish.
I recally it was something like 6 bottles for $20 or maybe less even.

I had seen the same polishes on some Chinese sites when I did look online.
So maybe some shady company is making the items for her who knows?

If Glossybox Canada can lie about where they get their items from, then I find it hard to see how any of these small box co's get "reputable" items.
-Glossybox US seems way more honest.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know. I found where she got the sunglasses and red boxed earrings. I was just pointing out these are prob fake too.


Oh, okay! I was afraid you were giving her a benefit of the doubt- though I should know better from you!


----------



## morre22 (May 13, 2013)

She has opened a couple bags on LBB recently.


----------



## Scoochie27 (May 14, 2013)

I could not find it


----------



## Scoochie27 (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw it actually. Go to recent posts by others, and there is a post from her personal page to the RCB page. Her Facebook page is special. I really don't get why she needs to raise all these funds to pay for her medical bills when she drives a friggin Bentley. I also LOVE the babymaker license plate.....


 I could not find this! could you help/


----------



## wildsp187 (May 21, 2013)

The facebook is incredibly quiet.. Like nothing since May 8th.. Perhaps they have shut down shop??


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmm...Amanda has set all of her RCB reviews to private and did not post one for the May box.  Also, they are polling for more possible changes to RCB AND they have announced....

THE RED CARPET PARLOUR! Apparently, you buy the stuff by commenting on Facebook. An unusual setup to say the least....


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 1, 2013)

That's against fb rules.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's against fb rules.


 Yeah I was just about to say unless they changed the ToS i'm pretty sure this still stands.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jun 1, 2013)

No comments from Amanda herself on the RCB page, it is looking like she bailed.  It really is amazing, the frequency with which RCB morphs its business model.


----------



## MUfiend (Jun 1, 2013)

> That's against fb rules.


I think it's possible through FB events. It's how Ipsy does their flash sales.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

I went to see the "changes" they are making and saw a ton of complaints on the FB page. Glad to see someone is trying to stand up to her... again... I just hope she doesn't turn on them as she did others.

Edited to add... I kept reading and wow... just wow. I'm shocked she left all of that up!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL did she really say that this customers complaints on her wall were "not professional"...sorry, but that's a pretty unprofessional thing to say.

Seems that she's making customers file paypal disputes to get refunds now. Way to give them a run around. In her defense, it seems like this customer was looking for trouble from the time she placed her order.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2013)

I see she's still sending out the discontinued Urban Decay stuff that clearanced out for $1 on UD's site LAST YEAR. I wonder if the purses are from Little Black Bag.



​


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

I couldn't even finish this...

Quote: Red Carpet Box Brenda, we posted and also told you that there were to be no pre-orders. When you first posted that you wished for a June Box, I informed you due to accounting and to keep my records straightforward through Paypal, the month in which you wish you buyfrom, it may be bought from the beginning of each month to subscribe. We are very sorry you did miss your Memorial Day special of a free Wet n Wild product. We are going to take care and make absolutely sure that you receive your free Memorial Day gift as soon as possible as well as a few samples for your inconvenience. We posted to the effect that no pre-orders should be made. At the time of your post that you would like a June box instead of a May box and we explained that a May box was reserved for our accounting through Paypal, our true sales numbers as a company, etc. What we did not understand is that your opinion of our May box was free and cheap samples. If you had said something to that effect at the time, we absolutely would have cancelled your order. What we didn't understand is why you would have preferred a June box because in our company's opinion, May was a terrific and very generous month. We guarantee 3 full size samples, 1 deluxe sample, and one piece of jewelry. What was offered in your box was absolutely not free. We are wholesale buyers as well as a subscription service. The only free item in your box was the wonderful sponsorship by Perfectly Posh with Betsy. In our May box we supplied to you: 1 single boxed Too Faced Shadow in full size, 1 NYX lipstick in full size, 1 Sally Hansen nail kit, 1 pair of Helzberg Diamond brand sterling silver earrings retail price at 24.99, 1 eyelash curler with 3 refills, 1 BoxSet to contain your eyeshadows in, a Redken charm bracelet in a beautiful velvet pouch, and a deluxe sample of nail polish remover in a colorful plastic container. You stated that our items are free and cheap. It is absolutely not true that our items are free unless they are sponsored by a company and we buy as a company wholesale bulk to give our customers the very best bang for their dollars, including USPS priority mail shipping built into our model. Perfectly Posh samples were included in your box and they were completely free. We did not understand at the time your opinion of our service for the month of May and if we had known what we do now know, we would have gladly cancelled your order. The samples were kindly provided by Betsy. We provided the 3 full sized samples, 2 cosmetic tools such as the BoxSet eyeshadow holders and the eyelash curler, and 2 pieces of jewelry instead of the 1 standard. It is of our opinion that if you were not pleased with this box and have these opinions of us that are very disheartening to hear, it would not be a good investment on our June bags for you, personally. We are sorry you are upset with the May box and we will fulfill an order of wet n wild and other samples to correct our mistake of not fulfilling your Memorial Day gift. This was your very first subscription to our box, I believe. I'm so sorry your first box was not what you wanted. The reason we require subscribers who are not monthly to wait until the very first of the month is because our clients who are on auto-pay and are dedicated monthly clients will receive their slot fulfillment first, as they committed funds for those months and we must fulfill those orders. However, we have room in our client base that fluctuates from month to month and unless do not have access to expedient delivery to more inventory from our suppliers, then we absolutely have slots available to those who subscribe. We would do an announcement if no more slots were available for that month. We truly value your feedback. We will take the time as a matter of fact tonight and post our rules on ordering. We did have a post that indicated that rule on our Wall. We hope that this explains a lot of things about our small and growing business, and we will correct your order regarding the wet n wild on Monday, it will be shipped out to you. Regarding June, I'm very sorry to say that if you do believe we are not a good value or cheap or obtain cosmetics or jewelry for free, we cannot raise your expectations of a 20.00 subscription box. Thank you for your comments, your feedback, and I'm very sorry that you felt this box was very bad all around. We truly want to have happy and pleased Clients all around and not all subscription boxes are tailored to certain subscribers expectations. From these opinions that we have gathered, we are more than happy to service your missing item plus gift you samples, but we cannot as a company have these opinions of our offerings as very cheap or free and we feel it best that you would be perhaps much more comfortable with another subscription service. Our apologies regarding your missing free gift once again and we do hope we were fully able to explain our company as best as possible and why we are really very concerned that your first box was so cheap and not of value to you. We do appreciate your subscription to May. We value all our Clients but we highly sense your opinions would not change based on our future boxes. Apologies again for your missing item.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL did she really say that this customers complaints on her wall were "not professional"...sorry, but that's a pretty unprofessional thing to say.
> 
> Seems that she's making customers file paypal disputes to get refunds now. Way to give them a run around. In her defense, it seems like this customer was looking for trouble from the time she placed her order.


 I completely agree that this customer seemed like she just wanted to start something, but I have to admit it made me giggle. It's called Karma.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 4, 2013)

omg wall of text


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

Did you see the additional fb page? Red Carpet Parlour??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jun 4, 2013)

> omg wall of textÂ


 Right? I read some of this thread earlier for the lolz and dramz but I didn't realize RCB was still around. I thought it was a ghost of MUT past.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow. That's like a stoned Turing bot that keeps forgetting what it has already said..


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't even finish this...


 Ok I'm going to break it down since it's hard to read like that! LOL

Quote: Red Carpet Box Brenda, we posted and also told you that there were to be no pre-orders. When you first posted that you wished for a June Box, I informed you due to accounting and to keep my records straightforward through Paypal, the month in which you wish you buyfrom, it may be bought from the beginning of each month to subscribe.   We are very sorry you did miss your Memorial Day special of a free Wet n Wild product. We are going to take care and make absolutely sure that you receive your free Memorial Day gift as soon as possible as well as a few samples for your inconvenience. We posted to the effect that no pre-orders should be made. At the time of your post that you would like a June box instead of a May box and we explained that a May box was reserved for our accounting through Paypal, our true sales numbers as a company, etc. What we did not understand is that your opinion of our May box was free and cheap samples. *If you had said something to that effect at the time, we absolutely would have cancelled your order.*   What we didn't understand is why you would have preferred a June box because in our company's opinion, May was a terrific and very generous month. We guarantee 3 full size samples, 1 deluxe sample, and one piece of jewelry.  What was offered in your box was absolutely not free. We are wholesale buyers as well as a subscription service. The only free item in your box was the wonderful sponsorship by Perfectly Posh with Betsy.    In our May box we supplied to you: 1 single boxed Too Faced Shadow in full size, 1 NYX lipstick in full size, 1 Sally Hansen nail kit, 1 pair of Helzberg Diamond brand sterling silver earrings retail price at 24.99, 1 eyelash curler with 3 refills, 1 BoxSet to contain your eyeshadows in, a Redken charm bracelet in a beautiful velvet pouch, and a deluxe sample of nail polish remover in a colorful plastic container.    You stated that our items are free and cheap. It is absolutely not true that our items are free unless they are sponsored by a company and we buy as a company wholesale bulk to give our customers the very best bang for their dollars, including USPS priority mail shipping built into our model. Perfectly Posh samples were included in your box and they were completely free.   We did not understand at the time your opinion of our service for the month of May and if we had known what we do now know, we would have gladly cancelled your order.    The samples were kindly provided by Betsy. We provided the 3 full sized samples, 2 cosmetic tools such as the BoxSet eyeshadow holders and the eyelash curler, and 2 pieces of jewelry instead of the 1 standard. It is of our opinion that if you were not pleased with this box and have these opinions of us that are very disheartening to hear, it would not be a good investment on our June bags for you, personally.    We are sorry you are upset with the May box and we will fulfill an order of wet n wild and other samples to correct our mistake of not fulfilling your Memorial Day gift. This was your very first subscription to our box, I believe. I'm so sorry your first box was not what you wanted.   The reason we require subscribers who are not monthly to wait until the very first of the month is because our clients who are on auto-pay and are dedicated monthly clients will receive their slot fulfillment first, as they committed funds for those months and we must fulfill those orders. However, we have room in our client base that fluctuates from month to month and unless do not have access to expedient delivery to more inventory from our suppliers, then we absolutely have slots available to those who subscribe.   We would do an announcement if no more slots were available for that month. We truly value your feedback. We will take the time as a matter of fact tonight and post our rules on ordering. We did have a post that indicated that rule on our Wall. We hope that this explains a lot of things about our small and growing business, and we will correct your order regarding the wet n wild on Monday, it will be shipped out to you.    Regarding June, I'm very sorry to say that if you do believe we are not a good value or cheap or obtain cosmetics or jewelry for free, we cannot raise your expectations of a 20.00 subscription box. Thank you for your comments, your feedback, and I'm very sorry that you felt this box was very bad all around. We truly want to have happy and pleased Clients all around and not all subscription boxes are tailored to certain subscribers expectations. From these opinions that we have gathered, we are more than happy to service your missing item plus gift you samples, but we cannot as a company have these opinions of our offerings as very cheap or free and we feel it best that you would be perhaps much more comfortable with another subscription service. Our apologies regarding your missing free gift once again and we do hope we were fully able to explain our company as best as possible and why we are really very concerned that your first box was so cheap and not of value to you. We do appreciate your subscription to May. We value all our Clients but we highly sense your opinions would not change based on our future boxes. Apologies again for your missing item.

So many things.


I love Wet 'n' Wild but they are an inexpensive drugstore line with the vast majority of products $5 or less. So yes, it's cheap.
So rather than satisfy a customer she rather cancel their order. Typical.
Wholesales buyers now huh.
Is she really claiming sponsorship with Betsy Johnson?
I know someone who works with the founders of Too Faced. I wonder if Too Faced is aware that RCB is distributing their products.
Well, cheap is a relative term but considering that RCB has purchased from EBay and other "3rd party vendors" I would say cheap as well.
Why not just go to Walgreens and buy Wet 'n' Wild? Sheesh. Such a fuss over a drugstore line!
So is she saying that she's using the money from customers to buy the stuff and doesn't have stuff on hand? IF her business was successful she'd have the items AHEAD of time.

As much as I dislike Patty and RCB I DID read the customer's rants and frankly the customer went a little nutty with all of those wall posts (but RCB can drive a person nutty). LOL Considering that Patty has gone off on people as well I feel that she got what she dished out so I don't feel sorry for Patty at all.


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going to break it down since it's hard to read like that! LOL
> ...


 Had this been a "normal" company I would have felt bad for them. Instead I just laughed. She should have kept her response short and to the point. Oh... and in private. LOL


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 5, 2013)

The drama continues! Obviously no one around here subscribes, so who on earth is still subscribing to her junk box!?


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 5, 2013)

Some people just don't know any better. Maybe they heard about her before subs like birchbox and ipsy.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a VERY disgruntled customer on the Red Carpet Box facebook page. It's pretty entertaining.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 19, 2013)

Those posts are still up?! Wow, I'm shocked Patty didn't remove it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

There's about 5 or 6 of them! They haven't been removed yet. I noticed there's a "sister" FB page Red Carpet Parlour where she sells handbags. Interesting...


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 20, 2013)

Are those the Little Black Bag purses she buys?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are those the Little Black Bag purses she buys?


I've never subbed to LBB so I'm not sure what they have but that was my first thought.


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 22, 2013)

I checked it out. I've only seen 1 of the purses on LBB before and that was a year and a half ago. I might be a lil bit of an LBB addict..


----------



## teegardenbr (Jun 22, 2013)

This purse was from LBB however. Elise Hope Animal Print...http://www.littleblackbag.com/product/details/6599/tan-elise-hope-animal-print-satchel



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see she's still sending out the discontinued Urban Decay stuff that clearanced out for $1 on UD's site LAST YEAR. I wonder if the purses are from Little Black Bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## nellswell (Jun 28, 2013)

I do recognize some of the bags on Red Carpet "Parlour" as LBB bags (the Jessica McClintock "rose" clutch, for example, and there were a few others).

Speaking of bags -- and Red Carpet "Parlour" -- even if there were no questions of credibility regarding Patricia/her products, I think I'd steer clear of subscribing to RCB just because it's plain _confusing_.  Between the prices raising and lowering every month, the addition (?) of RCP, the random shipping, Patricia's constant use of "we" (even though she seems to be the only staff member) and long-winded posts... it's hard to keep up, and I'm not even a subscriber.

Based on her most recent Facebook posts (which are both too long to quote, but are dated June 22 and June 23) I can't tell if her current subscribers now have to go to the trouble of visiting RCP and selecting a handbag (to go along with the usual box of crap) on some first come-first serve basis (and if they don't, are they charged anyway?) or if Patricia's just going to mail a random purse with every July box. In any case, it looks like July will bring yet another New! RCB, along with a price increase (they're back to $29.99 per month). Sentences like this (from the June 23 post):



> The founder felt that the new handbag program in July wasn't ''fun''.


 ... don't exactly help clear matters up. It isn't even July yet; how can Patricia tell if her new(est) program is "fun" yet? Does she mean RCP?

I guess I shouldn't care, seeing as how I'm NOT a subscriber. 




*shrug*

(That said, I have to admit I'm very curious as to why Amanda the Toy Lady suddenly seems to have nothing to do with RCB!)

Finally, I snuck a peek at Patricia's own Facebook page and her new profile photos are... interesting.


----------



## bluelion (Jun 28, 2013)

Just curious, has there ever been a photo of "the founder" with any of the box contents, ever?


----------



## Jamie P (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope. Only those pro shots


----------



## Hellocat4 (Aug 5, 2013)

This was posted last month: Red Carpet Box will not be taking orders while it restructure its business. Patrick Martin Admin There is also a woman from ca. Who is posting as "Katie" the new page admin. Patty might be gifting her a box or something to administrate the fb page, because she doesn't seem to be a legitimate employee.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol how many times now have they restructured???


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 5, 2013)

They are so confusing. It's just sad.


----------



## bluelion (Aug 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol how many times now have they restructured???


I was thinking the same! Looks like the comments have been disabled once again, but there is a disgruntled buyer on the Red Carpet Parlour page, which also appears to have been abandoned.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Aug 5, 2013)

Have the RCB and Patricia's fb been deactivated?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2013)

Nope. It's still there.

https://www.facebook.com/redcarpetbox


----------



## bluelion (Aug 5, 2013)

They're still up, it's just been really quiet.


----------



## PaulaG (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe Patricia has moved on. Last week I noticed on her personal page that her husband's company was going public and they just made $4 million dollars or something like that.  She also talked about him buying her a BMW.  

Oh-- and now she is attributing all her health woes to Lyme's disease and toxic mold.

NO I don't check her page and I'm not a friend of hers.  She commented on a page that I was looking at so I clicked to see what was new with her.  I think it's pretty bad, she swings from begging for help/money/miracles and then all of a sudden they are on top of the world worth $$$.  Definitely an interesting personality there!


----------



## bluelion (Dec 22, 2013)

Whoa, it's back.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 23, 2013)

I hope she stopped buying stuff off EBay and counterfeit sites.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2013)

one of the reviews on her page looks the same old crap, including those cheap DG sunglasses which the reviewer thought were Dolce &amp; Gabbana.


----------



## bluelion (Dec 23, 2013)

Can't be sure since it's been so long, but it does seem like she's trying to offload some of her old stock, because I feel like I recognize some of the items, or at least the brands, from the latest "holiday" box. Another thing that hasn't changed are the overly wordy posts.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 23, 2013)

Let the train wreck begin....or in this case, continue!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  one of the reviews on her page looks the same old crap, including those cheap DG sunglasses which the reviewer thought were Dolce &amp; Gabbana.
Either that or Tammy is a plant who is meant to hint that the sunglasses look like the real thing. #rcbconspiracy


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know why anyone would spend so much money to recieve such dollar store garbage.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 2, 2014)

I remember I made a comment on their FB page about the way they were describing the purses.

People were going on about how they were nice leather and I asked if it was really "leather" and not PLEATHER or "faux leather", or PVC.

seems they like to mislead people a lot.


----------



## Jamie P (Jan 2, 2014)

I agree I am shocked this is still going on.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 4, 2014)

my gawd - I spent the last couple of hours reading this thread.  It is better than a novel.

I have to say, just looking at those pictures, it looks like someone went thru their house and just tossed in stuff they no longer wanted.


----------



## feemia (Jan 4, 2014)

​


> my gawd - I spent the last couple of hours reading this thread.Â  It is better than a novel. I have to say, just looking at those pictures, it looks like someone went thru their house and just tossed in stuff they no longer wanted.


 I wish someone would pay me to send them my old stuff. I have a stack of empty boxes I could fill up.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 4, 2014)

The highlights after looking on Facebook for five minutes: *Only 1 "like" in almost a month after posting boxes were back up for sale. (I have more neighbors that "like" my updated status of walking to the mailbox) *The poorly written posts include grammatical errors "worked more harder", misspelling "prettily", missing plurals, and run on sentences. (Just to mention a few, cause I could go on...) *Amanda is back. (Guess I missed the episode where they made up because I thought they were having a tiff)


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 27, 2014)

I check the Facebook page every now and again out of sheer morbid curiosity and I noticed this gem and thought I'd share: "To clarify the name brand of your sunglasses, they are not in fact Dolce and Gabanna. They are a sunglass manufacturer by the name of D&amp;G with quality and beautiful designs in mind and they do not imitate Dolce and Gabanna in any way. "

I felt that was worth raising this thread from the dead.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I check the Facebook page every now and again out of sheer morbid curiosity and I noticed this gem and thought I'd share: "To clarify the name brand of your sunglasses, they are not in fact Dolce and Gabanna. They are a sunglass manufacturer by the name of D&amp;G with quality and beautiful designs in mind and they do not imitate Dolce and Gabanna in any way. "

I felt that was worth raising this thread from the dead.

Ha!

Doesn't Dolce &amp; Gabanna also own the D&amp;G name? D&amp;G is their lower priced line while Dolce &amp; Gabanna are the luxury line.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha!

Doesn't Dolce &amp; Gabanna also own the D&amp;G name? D&amp;G is their lower priced line while Dolce &amp; Gabanna are the luxury line.
D&amp;G was done away with in 2011, i'm sure a lot of people still associate the two letters with Dolce &amp; Gabbana though.


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## EmGee (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  D&amp;G was done away with in 2011, i'm sure a lot of people still associate the two letters with Dolce &amp; Gabbana though.
I doubt this applies to RedCrapet box but I thought some opticians still sold the old discontinued sunglasses?

At least where I live the chain Laurier Optical sells old season designer sunglasses quite cheaply and usually has a table of $50 sunglasses.

They also sell all the new in-season models, but at reg price.

I used to buy my eyeglass frames there (when their service was better-now store staff is super rude).

From hearing so much about RCB I doubt I would trust any of their crappy items.


----------



## lunadust (Jan 30, 2014)

If you look at the plastic on the sunglasses in the pic on FB, it does not look like a "G" in that logo. Possibly "DC" or "DE". Makes me lean towards cheap knockoff since its looks very similar to D&amp;G's logo.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you look at the plastic on the sunglasses in the pic on FB, it does not look like a "G" in that logo. Possibly "DC" or "DE". Makes me lean towards cheap knockoff since its looks very similar to D&amp;G's logo.
Some of the Asian knock-off items are pretty bad.

I bought a pair of shoes online and thought the brand was just to get more attention and that it would not be printed on the shoe label- but someone went to the trouble of making called "Gucci heaven" and the items look nothing like Gucci, which is even funnier.

There are tons of those almost brands- esp at dollar stores.


----------



## milktokki (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Dolce and Gabanna still owns D&amp;G, I had a pair of glasses a couple years back that had D&amp;G on the side (yes, they were authentic!).

On another note, I've just read through this thread and just, wow. I'm surprised that RCB is still alive to be honest, but their Facebook doesn't seem very active. They have thousands of likes, yet they get literally 1 to 3 likes per post. Was there even a January box? I saw no one posting about it.


----------



## bluelion (Feb 9, 2014)

It's hardly a shocker, but they've now discontinued their sub, and will now offer random stuff daily at discounted prices. But given how infrequently they post, I would be surprised if they actually followed through. My guess is that they're still trying to offload old stock. I wonder what their few loyal supporters really think of RCB constantly "restructuring" their business.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Feb 9, 2014)

The end of an era.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The end of an era.

LOL! And now we wait...because this just seems to keep rising, phoenix like, from the ashes. Oh wait... that's a good name. Yeah, they can call it Phoenix Box when they start up again. It has certainly given us some great amusement!


----------



## lunadust (Feb 17, 2014)

I can't wait to see these daily "deals"


----------



## bluelion (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, just noticed they actually posted one about 3 days ago. Doesn't look like there are any biters yet. Out of all the places you can still find the product, Duwop's own site sure isn't one of them, so the product's obviously been discontinued. Shocker.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 24, 2014)

The DOTD item is DuWop Lip Gloss in Serenity. I can't seem to find that gloss at all on DuWop's site. It's still sold at Drugstore.com.

http://shop.duwop.com/lipstick-lip-gloss-lip-treatments.aspx


----------



## bluelion (Feb 24, 2014)

Drugstore.com and Beauty.com each carry several items that aren't actively made anymore. It's great for random items you fall in love with and can't find anymore, but I'm usually careful about what I get from there simply because they carry a lot of old stock. Occasionally it works to my advantage (like with this old Neutrogena mask/scrub I adored), but other times, I'm squeamish.

But it's already been established that RCB puts these type of items into their boxes, so it's no surprise that they're now attempting to sell them. The legality of it is something I'd wonder about. However, I doubt she generates enough business for it to be worth getting into.


----------



## EmGee (Feb 25, 2014)

Could she be selling fake or imitation items?

I'm just asking as glossybox when they were in Canada, they sent items that were 5 years expired, that they bought on ebay from sketchy people.

Some people online had found that out, as well as my own posting on my blog of the actual items they sent me, and all the tags and codes from those items. 

Glossybox Canada had even gone as far as saying Revlon and Avon sponsored their boxes, when in fact they never did and I had even gotten that in writing from one of the companies (and prob have that letter somewhere still.....).

So now seeing the kinds of things some people do and also how easy it is to fake items thesedays, you never know....


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EmGee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _*Could she be selling fake or imitation items?*_

She's been caught in the past selling fake/imitation products as well as expired products. The one item that still sticks in my head is that Island purse where she covered up the label with tape!


----------



## EmGee (Feb 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She's been caught in the past selling fake/imitation products as well as expired products. The one item that still sticks in my head is that Island purse where she covered up the label with tape!
Well,

if I'm going to buy expired products I should be told that in advance...lol.

For skincare and cosmetics if the date is coming up soon and it is from a drugstore- I do not mind.

Also, there is 2 food or candy stores I shop from online and one of them used to have a clearance section and they put the expiry date was on all those items- like chocolate bars or candy best the month before.

I never had anything that was bad yet (and a lot of american candy has no dates on it still.....).

But if it is someone who you do not know how the products were stored, then I'm not sure I want anything they have.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She's been caught in the past selling fake/imitation products as well as expired products. The one item that still sticks in my head is that Island purse where she covered up the label with tape!
Weren't the Betsy Johnson glasses fakes, too? And then wasn't there some ancient Hard Candy?


----------



## EmGee (Mar 3, 2014)

I was just at a optical store in the mall this weekend and saw they carry the D&amp;G line.

The chain I was at New Look is generally quite expensive- the cheapest full basic eyeglass pair is $300+

To my surprise the D&amp;G frames were made in China? not all of them,but the plastic ones I was looking at were. They were selling for under $200 frames alone.

I thought they only had Italian made stuff? maybe now some is just "italian design"?


----------



## lunadust (Mar 24, 2014)

There is some angry comments on her page right now...


----------



## BeachBoheme (Mar 24, 2014)

... a-n-n-d its gone. I guess Patsy decided that discretion was the better part of valor and drove off into the sunset (in her fancy-schmancy sports car), trailing cheap sunglasses, sex toys and expired makeup behind her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> IOW, her drama-llama FB page is gone. Vanished. Poofed. Amscrayed. Auf weidersehn. Buh-bye. *Apologies to the mods if I'm out of line, here, or simply over the top. I promise, it was all funny in my head.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeachBoheme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

... a-n-n-d its gone. I guess Patsy decided that discretion was the better part of valor and drove off into the sunset (in her fancy-schmancy sports car), trailing cheap sunglasses, sex toys and expired makeup behind her.






IOW, her drama-llama FB page is gone. Vanished. Poofed. Amscrayed. Auf weidersehn. Buh-bye.

*Apologies to the mods if I'm out of line, here, or simply over the top. I promise, it was all funny in my head.

The website is gone as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 24, 2014)

RIP RCB, lol


----------



## Jamie P (Mar 24, 2014)

I just hope she didn't run off with any money without sending product... even fake, expired product.


----------



## lunadust (Mar 25, 2014)

The angry comments were regarding a giveaway. It looks like she was supposed to send out a prize in exchange for the company promoting her and she never sent the winner anything.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Mar 25, 2014)

It looks like Red Carpet Box's facebook is gone - or facebook is just being wonky for me.


----------



## auleyjewelry (Dec 29, 2018)

You're right. And ebay's hardly a reliable source eithe﻿r

how about this web www.auleyjewelry.com


----------

